# The VIP Thread



## Roy (Feb 2, 2004)

MY BAD!!!

In an attempt to delete a duplicate posting..I managed to delete the ENTIRE THREAD! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


Sorry! 


ADDED:

Look here for and archived copy of the origional post. Be aware that it is one very large page (mega bytes).


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

is it gone forever or is in somewhere ya can find?


----------



## LightScene (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Ha Ha Ha /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
That's funny. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

lol


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I hope you weren't on the list, Roy 'cause I'll bet you are now..._*"Cut Off!"*_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

If we are vewy vewy qwiet, maybe Chawlie won't notice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif


----------



## darkzero (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

lol

I wanna see the look on Charlie's face when he see's the empty thread.


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

de-admin'd? lol, thats a mighty big thread you decided to accidentally delete /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Roy (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

It was time to start a new thread? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

It's seems that the board is faster than ever /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
More much space for a new thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Can am I admin to make some joke like this /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

i tryied to find it cached on google but no luck.


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

actually =p make charlie an admin, so that if he does anything to his own thread and deletes it =p, its his fault, hehe


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Time to check the BACKUP!!


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

OK, I actually have Charlie's last post on my screen now... I'm going to try to re-create it so there's at least his last update...

_*MR Bulk last said:*_
[ QUOTE ]

The final prototype has been completed by the machinist and is in the mail to me first thing tomorrow (Monday) morning for installation of the Luxeon, converter, dimming subcircuit, Fraen optic, glass UCL lens, you-name-it. 

Here are pictures from various angles; the only two things that may change are the metal switch knob (I felt the plastic might not hold up as well) and the actual shape of the legs. They may be left a little thicker on the production units in case we do drill and tap at least one hole, or three holes, or no holes, or two holes, or -- anyway this will be pending the results of an upcoming poll of the people on the list:
































To my eyes it has a kind of curvy, organic look to it which I like immensely. And the BulkHead™ seems to complement the King's Crown perfectly, making the entire package resemble some kind of alien craft fluidly pulsing through deep space with its three mechanical tentacles trailing smoothly behind...okay, either I watched the final episode of Matrix once too many times or maybe it's just way past beddy-bye for me. 

But just for kicks, he also made a one-off (and I mean ONE-OFF, so please _*DO NOT ASK*_ for this!) gigantic, 4½-inch reflector head, just so we could see it. I have no idea what kind of beam (or perhaps we should say "ray") it might throw... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gifgrin:






It's comin' together, guys. Thank You for your continued patience... 



[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

That's all of the last update...

I hope you can get that thread off the backup from last night...


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

beautiful that thing looks awesume.and with all the light it can throw it will be a winner


----------



## jtice (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

lol, ohhh boy.

oh well this thread was getting too long anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## daz (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

WOW This light is getting better all the time especially with the Bulkhead...Great Work Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Phil_B (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

He he he,some folk will stop at nothing to get further up the list eh?
Accidental? LOL :-D


----------



## cue003 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Beretta, good catch on that post. That thing looks sick. I can't wait to get mine. 

Got a question for Charlie or anyone else who knows the answer.... The VIP will be black anodize right? If so, will the Carly head also be black anodized?


----------



## Halibut (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Yikes. That's one beautiful light...

-DT


----------



## unnerv (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I really like it best I think without the knurling and silver (either raw al or clear ano...) I wonder if they will be available that way also. I would hate to have to strip it and turn it again to remove the knurling.

That being said, I'll take it however I can get it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## zackhugh (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

The VIP is sweet! I like that gigantic, almost cartoonish head too. I wanna see the beam shots on that one. A few questions for Charlie:

1. From the picture it looks like the brightness selector moves left-center-right. Is this correct? I don't know why, but I thought it would be like a little knob that spins from low to medium to ludicrous brightness. This seems like a better method anyway. Sorry about my delusion.

2. I assume that there is a detent at each level for satisfying stops. I'm thinking of the Inova 24/7 and the accidental mode changes as an issue.

3. Do there seem to be any issues with holes in the KC interfering with operation of the Kroll? More specifically if the attachments going into the holes get in the way. I assume you'll figure out structural integrity with respect to KC leg thickness.

4. Is there more knurling on the VIP in the latest picture? It seems like it but maybe I just have an errant memory.

Sorry to be a PITA but just curious as you get closer to a completed VIP.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*





I think I'm jealous now... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## LongFei (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I think the revised, finer knurling looks much much better than in the initial pics. Much cleaner looking and I think it'd look excellent in black too. The natural silvery aluminum look is still very attractive though, as lots of people mentioned.

The recess for the switch looks a little rough or perhaps sharp around the edges, but I don't mind it too much. I hope it does have satisfying stops at each setting, nothing like a good solid stop to reinforce the feeling of confidence in the switch /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Thanks, Beretta1526.


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

ELM - Note to self - Do not allow Roy on computer.


----------



## Geode (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Ah ha!

I was replying to Charlie's update when my reply was rejected because the message was deleted.


----------



## javafool (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie,

Just keep doing what you are doing to suit 99% of us. If the other 1 % wants to file off the knurling, fill the holes with Devcon, install a 2 megawatt LED that will burn at full brightness for 10 hours on a single AAA zinc carbon battery that will be fine after it is paid for.
I was kind of thinking about polishing mine so it is perfectly smooth (well, within a couple of angstroms anyway)and having it teflon coated. That way if someone tries to steal it, it will just keep slipping out of their hands and it will be mine forever /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I've been in manufacturing for thirtysome years and I realize how much it co$t$ if you don't make them all the same. 

Terry


----------



## Geode (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

javafool - very well said, I agree.


----------



## Halibut (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*zackhugh said:*

1. From the picture it looks like the brightness selector moves left-center-right. Is this correct? I don't know why, but I thought it would be like a little knob that spins from low to medium to ludicrous brightness. This seems like a better method anyway. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Steve,

I think the knob spins (note the knurling on the OD)...

-DT


----------



## zackhugh (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Halibut said:*
Steve,

I think the knob spins (note the knurling on the OD)...

-DT 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Halibut, thanks. OK, that's more in line with what I was thinking. Actually, somehow I imagined it would have a tiny knob like those on a stove, but just imagine how ugly that would be. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif I guess that would have also made it hard to change levels one-handed. This is (among other reasons) why I'm not a flashlight designer.


----------



## 83Venture (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Hope there is some kind of mark on the brightness control so you can tell what it is set on.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I've managed to dredge up the original post, only to realize afterward that the first post is essentially duplicated on MR Bulk's web page.

I'm going to leave it up to him how he wants to handle the thread if it can't be pulled from a backup.

*Charlie*, if you want your original post, let me know and I will e-mail the text to you so you don't have to go through the whole process again.


----------



## CiTY (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Bad Roy.... Bad Roy.... No ice cream for you.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

*BAD* Roy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Dear Roy,

I was looking for a way to pare down the list anyway, and I want to thank you for choosing the first name to be deleted...

Seriously though, much of the thread was made up of suggestions and lauding, and although certainly appreciated, made visitation by those with dial-up connections rather cumbersome. As well there were some less than friendly exchanges anyway, so this might be for the best.

Besides, you can always view the original post HERE, at a sanctuary impenetrable to the meddling of certain people bearing the same first name as a children's cowboy star from the 50's...

I am heading out the door (it is VERY important to cultivate a life other than Flashoholism ya know, since things like THIS happen sometimes), but rest assured the "knob" will provide tactile as well as visual indication of which brightness setting you are at before activating the light, or my name ain't


----------



## Darell (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Thanks for the understanding Charlie - I know Roy felt terrible about this. Your classy understanding has probably prevented at least one heart-attack (not sure yet if it is Roy's or Sashas... but even so...) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Roy (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

No heart attack.....but I did suck some air and say a few SOB's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## acusifu (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I vote for a hole in the 'legs' for lanyard attachment.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

this forum is full of a1 people /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## BentHeadTX (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Hey Roy,
Cat get your tongue?
No...but the mouse got the thread... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Guys, *I actually saved the entire thread on my computer* in Internet Explorer's "single file archive" format. It includes all posts, photos, etc., through sometime last night. If one of you *moderators or administrators* wants the file so you can recreate the thread, I'd be glad to send it your way. *PM me if you need it*!


----------



## lambo (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Well, Milky, you've got me beat. I had it saved through Friday afternoon. I asked Roy if he wanted it, and he sent me to Sasha, but I haven't heard back yet. If I do, I'll direct her to you.

I didn't know about the "single file archive" format until you mentioned it, so thanks for that bit of information. (Already saved this thread in that format.) I've learned more on this forum than I ever expected to -- and not just about flashlights.


----------



## phoneguy (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie, WELL DONE!!!!!!!! I like the metal switch.You should be very proud of your creation.
Bryan


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I love it. My only concern is that the leg ends be well rounded to avoid injury or sticking through a holster. I know that some think of it as a tactical bad guy discourager but I would rather it be just a great light.

Brightnorm


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

the light is a work of art. with the heart of a lion will be the light to have


----------



## mst3k (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Gosh I feel bad for the guys/gals that can't wait to get this new VIP if only Charlie would build it a completely different way than he is?!?!? What?? I personally love the look and the tech of this little lite. Someone said work of art. I agree. It was also mentioned that to alter a few lights in a huge production run is very costly. Here is all I am going to say. If you want something that Charlie or anyone else for that matter builds then buy it cause you love it. Buy it for its usefullness or "One of a kind beauty" These guys work very hard to please and build something amazing. To those that don't want it this way or that and wish it had one of these instead of one of those, well then dangit, Buy his light and mod the buhjesus out of it or build one your own dang self. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

I will not me modding my VIP. I love the way this little baby looks.


----------



## Overload (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I like the idea that the switch could slide left-center-right instead of twisting. It wold allow easy and quick sight and tactile recognition of which setting you're in before you turn the light on!
Overload in Colorado


----------



## Alan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I think VIP is only the beginning as it's a great platform to explore further in future. VIP w different powerpack, LS (5 W), different beam pattern with different head/reflector .... etc.

I think this would be another collection series after Don's great McLux PR series

Alan


----------



## Halibut (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Overload said:*
I like the idea that the switch could slide left-center-right instead of twisting. It wold allow easy and quick sight and tactile recognition of which setting you're in before you turn the light on!
Overload in Colorado



[/ QUOTE ]

True, but it might be difficult to make a lateral switch water resistant. Besides, Charlie said the production unit will be clearly marked. Just something to think about...

DT


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Will still be twist-type switch and not slide, for exactly the waterproofing concerns mentioned above; the metal knob you see now has been made with a deliberately off-centered shaft hole so it follows a cam-like path when turned back and forth, but still does not clearly indicate at what setting it is pointing so another version is in the works.


----------



## PeterW (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

You don't seriouslt want a 5W, UGH beam pattern!! I would far prefer Charlie to do an Overdrive on the 3W. Would give a much more pleasing beam and good throw. If you just want to splurge light around, then I agree that 5W is definately the way to go!

Cheers

PEterW


----------



## Darell (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Cool Milkyspit. Don't know if we'll be able to recreate it, but maybe we could at least host it as a reference file that Charlie could put a link to in his next VIP thread.

Please send it to me at [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Pete, I agree.

Darrell, Thanks!


----------



## Stainless (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Dear Roy,

I was looking for a way to pare down the list anyway, and I want to thank you for choosing the first name to be deleted...


[/ QUOTE ]

Dear Roy:
On behalf of the hundred plus of us who HAD BEEN behind you on the VIP list...

seriously: thanks to the CPF Administrators who work so hard to maintain
CPF as a virtual Lighthouse in Cyberspace. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Darrell had a good suggestion so I think I'll do it now:

You can see the original post about the VIP HERE and the latest pics of the final prototype HERE.

Thank You for your support.


----------



## jack32088 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

A couple of random thoughts:

1. In the future, would you please include a size reference in the photos? Either a ruler or some known object.

2. Instead of the round knob, would an oval provide enough tactile/visual feedback? (Assuming that someone can knurl it?)


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Jack, here ya go:







And the knob will not be round; it may have a "blade" or pointed side to it to indicate the setting to which it is turned. You 'll be able to either see it in ambient light or feel for it in the dark. But Thanks for the suggestion -- if you were able to view the original thread in its entirety you would have seen that we do have that aspect covered. And in fact with 10,000+ views and over 300 follow up posts, I think everybody at CPF had a tremendous helping hand in providing some most useful suggestions...


----------



## mst3k (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

So Charlie, after relooking at the latest pix. Does this mean that the PM6 mod head from Dat2zip will screw right on this little fellar or did you have to mod the buhjesus out of it? Also that really big head Ummmm.........Oh right you didn't want us to ask. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## TheFire (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Urgh. I really need one of these. 

How do I get on the list (if I'm not already there)? Is the list still open?

Argh! I need one!

*decides to live on one big bag of rice for the next few months*


----------



## Halibut (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*TheFire said:*
*decides to live on one big bag of rice for the next few months* 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll give you a big bag of rice if you mod my LS1... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

not sure if this has been asked yet, but... will there be any seconds? =D


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

mst3k - the VIP was not designed to use unrelated mod parts, so if something should fit by accident, then that is what it would be, an accident.

TheFire, you would have to e-mail me (addy is in my profile).

Ray, you're kidding, right?


----------



## cue003 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Totally off the wall, but you said that you would be able to see the position of the light in ambient light... could you possibly inlay something like the tritiam markers (similiar to those found on watches etc) for I, II, III of something like that so you can tell even in total darkness where you are at with the level?

Just my off the wall thoughts.


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

just kidding =), i'm sure everything will be perfect with you making these =)


----------



## Greta (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Just so you all know... 

MilkySpit had a recent copy of the old VIP thread. I uploaded it so that I could at least give you all a read-only copy of it. But it didn't work. The file opened to the first page just fine. But then when I tried to go to another page, my CPF cookie kicked in and I couldn't access any of the other pages. This will happen to you all as well. 

So it looks like the thread is gone. There's not much else I can do unless someone has any suggestions?!?!? I'm thinking that this thread is going well enough now that it really isn't that important to try to find a way to get the old thread posted. Everyone who put their name on "the list" should have emailed Charlie anyway, right? 

I'm sorry guys... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif ... if it's any consolation, Roy got




real good for his faux pas... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

She lives! She speaks! _SHE'S HERE!!!_

No problem on this, I already sent a copy of Milky's total thread-save up through 1-31 to my own website administrator and he will put it up there (I believe he contacted you?) with your kind permission...all references to CPF can be deleted first if you like.

Let us know and Thanks, Soshy!


----------



## bricksie (Feb 4, 2004)

*6-level VIP?*

Will we be able to use Gadget-Lover's Kroll mod to get 6 brightness levels on the VIP?

e.g., (with a 2 ohm resistor)
1000ma
500ma
350ma
175ma
30ma
15ma

Or will the electronics take over and force one of the 3 designed levels (1000, 350, and 30)? It would be really cool to have 6 levels.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: 6-level VIP?*

Hmmm...I'll get back to ya.


----------



## Greta (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: 6-level VIP?*

No need to remove references to CPF... I'm not one of those whacky © or ® or ™ people... er... OOPS! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: 6-level VIP?*




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: 6-level VIP?*

Okay, here's the official word from one of the two absolutely brilliant EE's I've been working with on the design of this VIP converter:

*"It won't work - it will just get hot and the converter will run overtime to make up the loss across resistor."*

I'm not sure what all applications Dan's Kroll mod was used in, but since the VIP converter is fully regulated it will not succumb to reduced input and will simply drive itself harder (like the Little Train That Could) in attempting to overcome any resistance in order to provide the Luxeon with the proper current...

I would say that if you want more light levels, then due to the very adaptive design of this converter you could simply swap out the 3-position switch for a 16-position one and put 15 resistors on it in the appropriate step sizes. Or put a pot in there...(_*OOH!!!*_).

But after spending time with variable dimming mod schemes such as the Vari-Needle I found that I rarely used the multiple "in-between" levels and basically used Low, Medium and High brightness levels, so for the sake of reliability as well as simplicity this is what we went with on the Var-I-Pin. Also as for any potentiometer solution, over time you will get certain weirdnesses -- like the graunchy, static-y noise you get from old stereo systems and radios when you adjust the volume. In a light this would be manifested as flickering.

Simply Not Acceptable in what is becoming my most ambitious mod to date...


----------



## darkgear.com (Feb 4, 2004)

*Original VIP Thread*

You can find the Original VIP thread HERE

I converted it to a live page and now viewable in any broswer (not only IE) so all the links work and most send you back to the CPF. OH PLEASE BE AWARE this is a single LARGE thread (not paginated) and just the html is 2.25 MB. I have no idea how much it is after it downloads all the graphics from each person that posted. So you dial up users may want to pass on this 

Perhaps Roy could add this link to the first post?

Best regards,
Randy


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 4, 2004)

*The VIP -- Disassembled*

Finally GOT the final prototype in my hands this very afternoon! Took it apart to examine it and there will be some slight changes as I alluded to elsewhere in this (hopefully not deleted again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif ) thread, most likely the switch knob and the actual shape of the legs of the King's Crown.

But while it was apart I snapped a quick picture








Now the Real work begins...


----------



## mst3k (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Curious again. Charlie, do you get both the small and large reflector with this lil dude or is the big one optional or what? 
"Indy, its beaaaauuuutttiiiiffffuuuullll."


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

wait a second...

where does the emitter go exactly?

on top of the section where the dimmer switch is?


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

mst3k -- I edited the post (deleted the pics of the other parts) because I realize from your post that it might cause confusion. The VIP is comprised of the parts pictured above and barring some surprise surplus of laid-off CNC machinists who will work for next to nothing, every effort will be made to keep the VIP's price at about $150 (even to include U.S. shipping if possible). The other parts (BulkHead, AA extension, etc.) will all be made and sold separately for those wishing to differentiate the way in which their VIPs will be used.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
wait a second...

where does the emitter go exactly?

on top of the section where the dimmer switch is? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yes, you're right Roth, it goes on the right hand side of the block of aluminum next to the head. The machinist had to make it into a separate piece when it was realized that to put the new switch in and solder it and pass additional wires through to the (now just "very large") heatsink in order to contact the Luxeon, there was no way to do it while working from the very end of the entire tube, at least not 250 times. So now the "integral heatsink" is only about the same size as an aluminum flashlight head.

That is why I posted the picture, for all to see.

BTW I see your Luxeon was delivered, how do you like the bin?


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Randy, Thanks!


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

yes, it got here! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
haven't had the time to do anyting with it yet, but hopefully i'll be posting the dildolux tonight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

i was wondering how you were going to get the converter *and* second switch in with the wholebody-heatsink. getting the converter in *alone* is going to be a huge pita on my mod. i ended up turning down an ecan a bit, which should make things easier...


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

why i like this light let me count the ways .well first of all i own a light from mr bulk. soon as i turned it on i was in awe . i couldnt belive something so small could mke this much light and awesume light good color. also i know he is a light lover like we are .he enjoys the art .he cares about what he makes and all i read about the vip.makes me want it more.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Roth, actually there Is a way to work it from the wrong side of a long tube, but the introduction of this sideways switch finally nixed that idea. Dang. Mebbe on the next light, if I can incorporate the dimmer into the tailswitch itself...

Raggie, that was very eloquently said, I Must say...Thanks!


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

i origionally thought that the switch would be somehow slid in from the side before the head was put on.
a vertical groove of some sort perhaps.

putting it in the tail would be nice thermally speaking, but might be less easy to actually adjust...


----------



## BuddTX (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Charlie,

LOVE the Kings Crown concept. What a practicle, original idea, I cannot believe that this was not thought up elsewhere.

Is the Kroll Switch going to be industrial enought for this light? I do not know, just asking.

I know that there were some conerns with the McLux using the Kroll switch, but I have read of no problems so far.

I also like the modular design.

I am looking forward to this light, but am patiently waiting until you work out all the bugs, and perfect it!

While it is always good to improve, the last thing I want to read a month after purchasing this wonderful light, is "I improved the . . . )

Love the Kings Crown!

Bruce


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

*MR Bulk*, I notice that there are some, er, issues with that historical thread I sent you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

For one thing, it IS big, isn't it?

For another, I don't get any graphics when I open it. Not sure if that's just an issue for me, or for everyone.

If you don't mind, I'm going to play around with my local copy and try to clean things up a bit, plus break it into several pages so it loads better for our dialup friends. If I make real progress with this, I'll send you an updated copy, or give you a link to download it for your server.


----------



## flashlightlens (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*BuddTX said:*
Is the Kroll Switch going to be industrial enought for this light? I do not know, just asking.

I know that there were some conerns with the McLux using the Kroll switch, but I have read of no problems so far.


[/ QUOTE ]

I think the best thing about using the Kroll is that it is readily available and easily replaceable. This is a definite advantage over any type of proprietary switch.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Bruceeeeee! Thank you for your patience, as you can see just in this relatively short thread there are still some design issues I am working out. But King's Crown, yeah, I really like that diea. I think it helps to externally differentiate this light from any other (after all, how many ways can you "design" a tube?) and the manually controlled dimming does likewise from a functionality aspect.

This will not be the usual mod build where I promise a light in two weeks then try to get it out in one. To get this light people may be waiting for two months literally as I have been estimating, although the final light will be as perfect I can be make it. And although I did allow some ideas to affect my final design decisions to a degree, I don't think a light designed by committeee would satisfy the greatest number of people.

Milks, thanks.

flashlightlens, I too kinda like the modularity of the Kroll allowing quick replacement if ever a problem arises, and as has already been mentioned this should not even be an issue after seeing how well the Kroll has held up in other lights, especially modded lights. Besides, it fits in with the modular concept of the whole VIP thing, from replaceable heads, to replaceable tailcaps, and now to replaceable battery tubes since the integral heatsink is a separate piece. Both ends of the modular heatsink will accept different pieces such as the various heads and the 123 or AA battery tube.


----------



## BuddTX (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlightlens.com said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*BuddTX said:*
Is the Kroll Switch going to be industrial enought for this light? I do not know, just asking.

I know that there were some conerns with the McLux using the Kroll switch, but I have read of no problems so far.


[/ QUOTE ]

I think the best thing about using the Kroll is that it is readily available and easily replaceable. This is a definite advantage over any type of proprietary switch. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I should have also said that my Kroll tailcap switch on my McLux has been ultra reliable and stable.


----------



## zackhugh (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
And although I did allow some ideas to affect my final design decisions to a degree, I don't think a light designed by committeee would satisfy the greatest number of people.


[/ QUOTE ]

I think we're seeing elsewhere that the committee thing maybe isn't such a good idea. It gets too complicated and even a bit contentious. I have my preferences but will live with what comes out since I (as do many of us) have a great deal of trust that Charlie will thoughtfully consider the various alternatives weighed against costs and appearance.

As far as the Kroll and the modularity theme go, I completely agree. 

But what changes are going on with the KC? Thicker legs, thinner legs, what? Just curious.


----------



## cue003 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

I too am curious to what is going on behind the scenes with the design and associated changes to what we have already seen. Charlie, can you share with us?


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

As far as changes there is not much to share aside from the fact that the cutouts of the King's Crown may be too narrow at the bottom, fine for index fingers but a littlle tight for the thumb. I may have the sides of the cutouts go straight down a few more millimeters before curving inward.

The dimming knob will probably remain metal (aluminum) but shaped differently so that a blade or pointed side is formed to better facilitate tactile as well as visual indication of brightness level at which it is set, as well as to facilitate easier manipulation. No other changes planned.

In its present form the light will already chameleonize easily into a variety of functional formats with the addition of screw-on accessories in combination with the different brightness settings.


----------



## Radagast (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Charlie, for the knob, maybe spearhead shaped with the spine the thickest then tapering towards the edges? That would be easy to tell the setting tactile-ly.


----------



## Alan Hsu (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Charlie,

Is the King's Crown compatible with gloved operation?


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Radagast, we'll see. I have to try various configurations. I do like the original black plastic knob's shape though, and it was easy to grasp and turn.

Al, probably not, but it would be at least somewhat possible, as opposed to using gloved hands and attempting to poke one's thumb down the opening of a conventional (tubular-ended) switchguard, though...


----------



## acusifu (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Charlie, for the knob, keep the metal knob that is in the final prototype pictures. Just add a groove on top of the knob (like a screw head). You could also add a tritium 
" ^ " to show the level setting. That works for night and day tactile and visual use. I vote for the tritium ^ .


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Sorry, no tritium will be used in this light. End users can have all the fun and satisfaction of modifying their own lights in this and other manners to make their VIPs unique. I am going to make the lights all the same, and including something of questionable Federal legality (haven't we been down this road already, on the original deleted thread?) would not be prudent, at least not for me considering what I do for a living. I don't want to become the "test case"!


----------



## acusifu (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Well how about the " ^ " on the metal switch ? I just wanted to suggest anything except the plastic switch.


----------



## acusifu (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Last suggestion: Keep the metal switch, have only 2 settings. Have the light on the High setting standard, only have say, a right twist for level 2, a further right twist for level 3 low. One less setting to worry with.


----------



## Erik Johnson (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

acusifu,

The switch is a 3 position switch that is not self-centering. There is no microprocessor here, so there is no idea of a default setting. It sounds like the switch has been selected, so we will just have to wait and see what Mr Bulk comes up with.

Erik.


----------



## acusifu (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Yep sounds good.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Is it too early to ask how the output of this light would compare with a PR/PR-T or hotrodded KL1 or souped up Arc with a 3w?


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

On its highest setting, the VIP will be as bright or slightly brighter than THIS light. That's with the small stock head and Fraen Low Profile optic. And with the optional screw-on BulkHead it will closely simulate the power and throw of THIS light, although with a single-die Luxeon the beam will be significantly narrower.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

works for me! 
(does happy dance)


----------



## geepondy (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Charlie, there's no way in H E double toothpick this light is going to be as bright as a SNII regardless of reflector used! Is there?


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Geep by "simulate" I mean it will have a long throwing hotspot similar to the SN2, but of course it will not be as bright. But with the Luxeon III's single die located right in the center of the optimum focal point of the big reflector it should be far brighter than any of the other small lights with their smaller reflectors.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif kewl stuff


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

hey if thislight is anyone near as bright as the babypin then its way cool.cause ya can slow down the brightness to get run time when ya need runtime .but ya can crank it up when ya want to throw lumens. and well its also very cool looking


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

The VIP should be brighter than the Baby Pin because in high it should match the Super Baby Pin. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

You guys are So Smart...and I'm glad. Means I don't have to rush back here constantly to answer every post. Gives me more time to get ready -- not just for the VIP but for SHOT...leaving in two days since I want to hang out with family there for awhile before the Show starts.

But I will have net access and will visit and post regularly.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Alas, I so wish I could go to SHOT this year, but I can't.

Maybe it will be in Florida next year and I can go...

Have a great time at the show Charlie!


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
...In its present form the light will already *chameleonize* easily into a variety of functional formats ... 

[/ QUOTE ]
Charlie,

Great verbal mod.

Brightnorm


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Marty, I'll send or post pics if I get any worth showing.

Norm, well I guess I gotta do SOME-thing while waiting for the latest developments!


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 10, 2004)

*No More Developments On The VIP...*

...for a week to ten days as I fly out tomorrow to the SHOT Show. Will be back around the 18th...see some of you there!


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: No More Developments On The VIP...*

'bout dern time you took a little break.-


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: No More Developments On The VIP...*

Thanks Icey...


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*Pi_is_blue said:*
The VIP should be brighter than the Baby Pin because in high it should match the Super Baby Pin. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's true, and it will be all the light I will need 90% of the time. Being able to dim it down when I don't need all that light and want to stretch that single 123A's life is icing on the cake for me.

I took my Super Baby Pin on a 6 day fishing trip off Belize last week. I carried it in my pocket onboard the flight and kept it with me around the clock. I quickly grew irritated with it hanging from a neck lanyard and attached it to a Victorinox leather belt loop. The light dangled lens down in my right front pocket and for about all my momentary tasks I didn't need to take it off the snap link.

In my travels and excursions, my first requirement is always: "Don't lose the light". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif duh.

I used a Streamlight TL-3 Xenon when I wanted to reach out there. One of the anglers constrained me to sell it to him, which I did. I was nervous about taking my beloved M3T, but next time I will. It's ergonomics are just way better than the TL-3.

I mention this because, now that I have been awakened to the host of lights available beyond M-glight, I've become increasingly finicky about ergonomics. A couple of ergonomic characteristics of the host light for the SBP are my *only* complaint with it. I inherited a malady from my Father's side of the family where we reach a certain age and things jump out of our hands for no reason at all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

The checkering on the host body for the SBP just isn't aggressive enough for me. I am at the extreme end of the _knurling Aggressiveness Meter_. For me, an SF L1 body without the clip, screwed onto a 16" ash dowel would make the perfect backscratcher. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

The SBP's host slips in my hand too easily, particularly if I haven't removed every smidgeon of sunscreen, fish goo or even the greasy sweat wiped from my face. When I use the syringe or cigar grip with momentary it squirms forward.

Also, the flat, recessed tail button of the SBP's host body asks my arthritic meathooks to do things with my thumbs that they protest about.

The VIP addresses all of these things for me. The knurling looks like it will be plenty aggressive for my taste, the Kroll switch and the valleys in the pronged tail guard ought to work well with my thumbs and grip geometry.

The dimming circuitry and switch will give me versatility without my having to read a book or watch a video on how to operate it. But, it's the high output of the SBP in the VIP that will make it my constant companion.

I thought I'd post a photo of my SBP for those fellahs that would like to see one. I like how the beam reflected off the water. I managed to catch the angle just right so that it didn't dazzle my camera.

Britt


----------



## lambo (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Bump to the top.

Does anyone else miss salivating over this light on a daily basis?

(I miss MR Bulk, too, of course. Come home to us, Charlie!)


----------



## Phil_B (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

You're not wrong Lambo. I check most days but... :-(


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

The usual VIP posting drivel to resume Wednesday night upon my return!

I am out the door soon to hang out w/me mom and pop (mom's 77th BD and all) as well as tomorrow since it's my last day here in Vegas before flying out Tuesday. So...I'll be around, but not really. Thanks for thinking of the VIP (and not me...).


----------



## BeagleLight (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

No, no Charlie, of course we are thinking of you...

Without you, who's going to build our VIPs?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Seriously, have fun in Vegas and wish your mom a big Happy B-Day from all of us. And yeah, win mucho $$$ so you can *give* the VIPs away!


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Beag, understood, just kiddin'...

Hey Britt, thanks for the long story-like post, took me away...


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*BC0311 said:*
I thought I'd post a photo of my SBP for those fellahs that would like to see one. I like how the beam reflected off the water. I managed to catch the angle just right so that it didn't dazzle my camera.

Britt






[/ QUOTE ]

Britt, if you sell-it, let me know, I want one in this perfect condition, and the victorinox leather too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
I can't waiting for the VIP, hey Mr Bulk don't forget the VIP (and not us /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif...)


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Oh, did I say I would ship international? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

(just kidding, I will ship to the moon if necessary...)


----------



## TheFire (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Hmmm... sounds like you have some pretty serious connections at NASA... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I can't wait for these lights... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif "Oh, did I say I would ship international? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
(just kidding, I will ship to the moon if necessary...)" 

Is the VIP Moon compliant, maybe compatible with 0 atmosphere ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Stainless (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*

Is the VIP Moon compliant, maybe compatible with 0 atmosphere ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Zero atnosphere - the throw would probally be... amazing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## PeterW (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

From Shot Show 2004 we have the Surefire U2. A multilevel bright luxeon light. Now Charlie we all hope that even though the VIP has only 4 levels is will beat off the U2!

PEterW

PS At least on the moon there is no need to waterproof... but then it does get very hot/cold which would probably be far worse!


----------



## daloosh (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

OK, I've been meaning to read these whole threads for a few weeks now, and I just have. Twice. I also have been kicking around the idea of an Arc4 or LSH-P for a while, too. But you know, can't stand, too many button pushes, etc. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif

But I'm just a newbie, lurking for two or three months, and I just counted and realized I have bought 19 torches in 40 days (given away 5 of them). And money is a consideration. So I thought I was done for a while.

But this is the light I am looking for. Charlie, email sent. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

daloosh

If you're curious, the 19 include SF: E2E, 6P, C2; SL: TT2L, XT HP; Inova: X5T; CMG: sonic, ultra; Arc: AA, AAA; ElektroLumens: XM2; PM6 (some multiples, so don't add up to 19) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LitFuse (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*PeterW said:*
Now Charlie we all hope that even though the VIP has only 4 levels is will beat off the U2!

PEterW



[/ QUOTE ]

Pardon? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Peter


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

You guys really have no idea what is up our sleeve, do you? Come to think of it, make that "up _*my*_ sleeve"...


----------



## H00D (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Mr. Bulk,
Is it still going to be black?

stan


----------



## cue003 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

C'mon Charlie, spill the beans. What is up your sleeve? What are we in store for?


----------



## absoLite (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

I recently found out about the vip - truly an awesome flashlight !
Is there any price tag around ? I searched but couldn't find any price mentioned.
I would be interested in a comparison in size with the LSL, too, because I own such one.
I understand that to order a vip one has to send an email to Mr. Bulk, right ?


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

H00D - bwack oah vewy, vewy dawk...

cue003 - me no spilla beams just yet...(uh, make that "beans").

absolite, you abso-rite...


----------



## KingSmono (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*absoLite said:*
Is there any price tag around ? I searched but couldn't find any price mentioned.


[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto! With this and the Arc4...I'm not gonna be eatin' out for a while! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

$150 or thereabouts.


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

$175.00


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Oh, wait. This isn't an auction. My bad. Whew!


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

HEY! No fair.

EDIT: Oh wait, you got it now.


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

I'm glad I don't have to compete with you, Beretta1526, or anyone else for that matter. Everyone can have a V.I.P. . Life is good.

- Jeff


----------



## KingSmono (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Woo-hoo! I just got my confirmation that I'm officially "on the list"!! And $150ish is definitely better than $250ish! (trying to rationalize my flashlight expenditures with a "glass half full" attitude! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif )

-Allen


----------



## Mr. Blue (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Hello Charles, 
Would you kindly post a pic of your VIP compared to an ARC 4...I need some eye candy to hold me over.
yours in hungered peepers...


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*KingSmono said:*
Woo-hoo! I just got my confirmation that I'm officially "on the list"!! And 150ish is definitely better than 250ish! (trying to rationalize my flashlight expenditures with a "glass half full" attitude! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif )



-Allen 

[/ QUOTE ]

How do you know that you're 150ish? I wasn't told what number I was on my email confirmation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## zackhugh (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

I think he was referring to the approximate cost and not his approximate place in line.


----------



## Psychomodo (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

lol - my bad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## H00D (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Mr Bulk - please post the order email address again..I think Roy deleted that part..


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

its under his profile id post it but them darn email search bots may see it


----------



## H00D (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I remember it was a special email to be used for getting on the list.. but it was at the front of the old post...


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

misterbulk(at)hawaii(dot)rr(dot)com is the one for the VIP list. Just make the appropriate replacements and you've got it.


----------



## H00D (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Thank Beretta, that is the same as the one on his homepage ...so I'm on the list...when I heard it was going to be bwack oah vewy, vewy dawk...I had to have one..

stan


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

*misterbulk(at)hawaii(dot)rr(dot)com*, it's also in my profile...

Now if you will all EXCUSE ME, I am staring (and desperately whittling) down a MOUNTAIN of e-mails. BTW, some e-mailed while I was in Las Vegas and my remote host picked most of them up via my bro-in-law's palmtop, I replied yet not everyone got them. Also some never did get through at all judging from the responses to e-mails I am replying to now from home. So if you think you are one of these (but kindly be Damn Sure first) feel free to write again. Keep it brief, and please don't expect a lengthy, detailed reply...Thank You.


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*Psychomodo said:*
lol - my bad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Britt


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I copied these two photos of The VIP (without and with The Bulkhead option) from Beretta1526's earlier post. I thought it would make it a little easier on the dial-uppers to gaze upon the prototypes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Britt


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Just two picts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Mr bulk, it's not satisfactory for us to see only picts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif
We are flashaholic and it's synonymous with impatient, quick-tempered, spendthrift, unfulfilled and much other defect /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

So we are all in love with this "baby" and waiting for the delivery. But waiting it's our pleasure because as soon as we got it we"ll waiting for another baby /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

Take your time to made the V.I.P, we spend our buck on many other toys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## absoLite (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Nice pics BC0311 !
I'm especially keen on knowing more about the first version.
Do you think it would be small enough to be EDC-able ?
AFAIK, it is powered by one 123.
What would be the approx. length and diameter of this marvel ?
How does it compare (size-wise) to an ARC LS with a Kroll ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*


----------



## nybble (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Is this going to be keychainable? It looks slightly too large to really comfortably do keychain duty. (sorry don't have a e1* for the size comparison). But that bulkhead looks sweeet!


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Beretta I've said stoppppppppp /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Wonderful this light, thank you to remember us how lovely it is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Thank you to Britt too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Sorry, I don't know why, but I am very nervous this evening....6 hours remaining /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

edited :
Hey Britt, this remember me your recent post, 666, and for me it's exactly the half, look 333 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*nybble said:*
Is this going to be keychainable? It looks slightly too large to really comfortably do keychain duty. (sorry don't have a e1* for the size comparison). But that bulkhead looks sweeet! 

[/ QUOTE ]

nybble:

If you go here: My page and scroll to the third picture, you'll see an E1e beside an ARC4+ (slightly bigger than the LSH/LSL) that you can use for a size comparison. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## nybble (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

prolepsis - thanks! So it's going to be, essentially, the same size as the Arc4's. Just a touch too big for the keychain, but not surprising given the functionality expected. Thanks again!


----------



## ZENGHOST (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Here ya go, nybble--this one may be a little more helpful for ya (BM31) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif :







If you can EDC a bali, you can EDC this badboy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## nybble (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Hah, zghost! Thanks. But you know my bali edc's the Q1, I'm size challenged. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Still definitely going to pick up one of these.


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Absolite, Mr. Bulk will know for sure, but I'm guessing that prototype would be about .75-.85 inches in diameter and about 3.25-3.50 inches overall length.

Pascal, good grief, I'm twice as chatty as your are! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Britt


----------



## Geode (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

nybble,

IIRC, there will be some type of hole in the tailcap assembly that will allow for a split ring to be attached.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Thanks to the guys who know a little more about it chiming in on this thread, especially the pictures. I've been a little, uh, busy...

As for the hole in the King's Crown, I am likely going to get away with just one smooth one -- for a lanyard or similar. Those who absolutely Must screw their pore li'l VIPs onto things can tap it as they see fit...


----------



## absoLite (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Thanks alot guys for your prompt and detailed help, that's why I love this forum ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Mr. Bulk: A lanyard hole is definitely a very good idea.


----------



## acusifu (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Yeh for the lanyard hole, a must to attach to belt loop.


----------



## absoLite (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

From the info I got from Mr. Bulk's website and from here I think the VIP will be very bright.

Maybe someone here could tell me more about the sidespill ?
How would it compare to, let's say, an ARC4 or TW4 ?

From the fact that it uses a LuxIII I suppose that there will be not as broad as a beam as from a flashligth with a 5 watt LED (and 1x123 to be fair).

Would there be a sharp decline in brightness between the hotspot and the corona ?

The reason for my questions is that I'm thinking of using the VIP as an EDC, and for an EDC i prefer a floodlike beam over a long-throwing narrow beam.


----------



## lambo (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

absoLite, there was some discussion of spill on the original thread, which is now archived here. It's a very long download, especially if you're on dial-up, but somewhere just a little past halfway through the thread, a discussion of beam comparison starts. A little further on, darkgear posts comparison shots with the Arc4+. (Mr. Bulk also compared the first proto VIP with an Arc LSH earlier in the thread.) Darkgear's shots and discussion have a lot to say about spill.

The upshot is that the VIP with Fraen LP will have a pretty tight beam without much spill at all. But if you want flood, Mr. Bulk said other heads will be available, that swapping optics will be easy, and that a McFlood should fit nicely with a minimum of sanding.

I could be wrong, but I don't think the TW4 came up at all in the original thread. No one is really thinking of this light in terms of flood, since it's designed for throw.

As long as I'm here, I might as well chime in with what I remember about the light's dimensions from the earlier post, particularly from Mr. Bulk's answers to my own pesky questions. The light starts life as 1" aluminum stock, and I'd guess that it doesn't lose much diameter in the milling. Mr. Bulk also stated at one point that the length would be 3-1/2 to 4 inches or so. Those references are somewhere in that long first post if anyone want to confirm.

Hope that helps. I'm sure I'll be corrected and appropriately chastised when Mr. Bulk gets here if I'm wrong about any of this.


----------



## lambo (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I don't _think_ darkgear has a VIP yet. His comparison shots were with the Super Baby Pin, which will be a lot like the VIP at full power.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Just so's y'all don't think ah'm restin' on muh bee-hind...












They's a-comin' along just fine...TOLD ya I been busy.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

sweet!!!!!.take ya time charlie good things are worth the wait.


----------



## Geode (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie - ah buhleevs ya.


----------



## Tweek (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Mmmmm, I can small the rosin already... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif I can't wait! Someone definately needs to come up with a spring steel or titanium belt clip for this light. I'll be first in line /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Don't suppose the McLux clip would be too big, would it?

Chris


----------



## Phil_B (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I hope it does fit Chris,'cos I've got a spare titanium one right here.
Nice work Charlie,looks superb quality. Any guesses at an ETA yet?
Yep,Monday is fine by me too! :-D


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Very beautiful image, Charlie, even if we make some jokes, we has never doubted the remarkable work which you make to realize this fine lady V.I.P. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
As I have already said it, one of my biggest pleasures is to wish things. And there everything is made to satisfy us. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Thank you, Mr Bulk, to make us dream a little more every day, before delivering us an exceptional product. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## bricksie (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Tweek and PhilB - Doesn't look like any clips will fit the VIP unless you plan on drilling/tapping your own holes or getting one that slips over the end ala a pen pocket clip. MR Bulk stated above that only one lanyard hole will be available. I thought that there would be multiple holes available as stated in the original description of the VIP. Oh well, I guess I will have to be satisfied with a lanyard, and do without a tripod hole, a clip hole... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## bmstrong (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

MR Bulk: If I remember correctly? There was talk of you upgrading the Plastic nob in favor of Metal. If I remember correct? Did you decide either way?

I'd be happy to pay for the Metal..

Brian


----------



## McGizmo (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Phil_B (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

And the extra weight of the metal switch would be offset by drilling the holes for my pocket clip!
Everyone's a winner :-D


----------



## Erik Johnson (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Nice try Phil /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

It sounds like Charlie has begun production (of some parts at least), so I think we can consider the cement to have set (featurewise). One lanyard hole in the tail end. The last indication of switch choice was hope for a metal knob, but Mr Bulk will have to speak up on that when he has time.

I am really looking forward to the VIP. I could also go for a SF U2 assuming I can find a good programming job before it becomes available.

Erik Johnson.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

ETA coupla months, one lanyard hole untapped, metal knob if I have anythiing to say about it (and thankfully I have the ONLY say)...!


----------



## Stainless (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Phil_B said:*
And the extra weight of the metal switch would be offset by drilling the holes for my pocket clip!
Everyone's a winner :-D 

[/ QUOTE ]

There was talk (in the original - now deleted thread) of various unspecified accessories POSSIBLY being available somewhere down the road. So just because a particular feature may not be available during the initial production run, does NOT NECESSARILY mean that it will never be available. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Yeah, for all we know once the run is built and shipped a TON of accessories may suddenly pop up one day when I'm twiddling my thumbs with nothing better to do... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Phil_B (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Gimme gimme gimmeee /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Tweek (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Well, I for one have to have a belt clip. Something that would accommadate the 2" width of my duty belt yet not get stuck on it would be superb! I have no qualms whatsoever about drilling and tapping more holes to support one, either... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Chris


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

(c) Mr. Bulk? Awesome Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## absoLite (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

From reading the forums I think that with an NX05 the light would have more side spill. 
The NX05 is a kind of different lens than the Fraen, I suppose. Or does it include a different reflector ? I'm not sure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
Would it be possible to order the light with an NX05, and if not, what would have to be done to modify it this way ?

If not with the NX05, what could be done to increase the sidespill (even if the throw suffers from that ) ?

Or should I look for another light altogether ? 
I would like the 3 modes and everything else about the VIP very much, though...


----------



## bricksie (Feb 23, 2004)

*VIP Options*

Now that Mr. Bulk has the design of the VIP essentially written in stone /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif, I think it is about time that we start suggesting options that he (or others) can produce in the future /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif. Here is my 2 cents:

1) King's Crown with lots of tapped holes (for clips, tripods, etc) possibly in titanium for durability of the threads.

2) McFlood-type reflector that could possibly replace the existing optic without having to replace the entire head assembly.

3) AA power pack.


----------



## acusifu (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I second the AA power pack, I am sure someone will offer one for purchase yeh !


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

The only accessories in active development are the big (and I mean Really Big) head and the AA pack, everything else waits. I am but a one man operation.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

awesume i like aa batt packs


----------



## ledlurker (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I agree, the most useful option is the AA pack IMHO. My wife likes small walking lights and if she wants to use this one then I would rather stick in a couple of NiMH AA's


----------



## acusifu (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Will the AA packs be available when the lights are released or at a later date ?


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I believe the main focus is the initial build of VIP's. The accessories will come when time allows.


----------



## acusifu (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Actually my main focus is getting a light as bright as my SBP that runs of rechargeables.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

all i can say is anyone who owns a mr bulk light .just know this is the light to get. mr bulk is my faverite light maker.everytime i turn on one of his lights im amazed and feel very happy to own it.


----------



## acusifu (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I agree !


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Thanks guys. Marty's right, VIPs first, accessories (immediately) thereafter...and Tim, let me clarify a good point you bring up -- yes, the AA pack _*must*_ be run off rechargeables. The VIP will Not function properly on alkys...but will actually outrun the single CR123 pack if nimhs are used.


----------



## acusifu (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I thought it was a good point.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

SWEET rechargeables i have like 18 good recgable aa,s there sanyo 2300 i have 1800 to .they have a good deal on em at biglots now


----------



## Justintoxicated (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Thanks guys. Marty's right, VIPs first, accessories (immediately) thereafter...and Tim, let me clarify a good point you bring up -- yes, the AA pack _*must*_ be run off rechargeables. The VIP will Not function properly on alkys...but will actually outrun the single CR123 pack if nimhs are used. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm actualy quite bummed to hear that as I don't have any rechargable AA's I usualy just buy them because they are so cheap /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

What about AA's that are drained? like down to 1.4V? I have lots of AA's run down to 1.x Volts that don't work in anything....


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Mr Bulk.

Very good news, this rechargeable AA pack /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Maybe I'll take two V.I.P, one for my left hand and the second for my right one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

My Paypal is ready, don't forget to advise us of it's availability /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## 83Venture (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Will be glad to have a 2 X AA, but also want the 2 X 123. The 3w at hi setting could use the extra capacity.


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
The only accessories in active development are the big (and I mean Really Big)....

[/ QUOTE ]

Woohoo! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

Way to go, Charlie. Allocating those 168 hours per week just right, IMO.

"...and I mean Really Big" are _exciting_ words! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Is the below one-of-a-kind proto Bulkhead in the category of "Really Big" or "Monstrously Big"? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 







Britt


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

If you take out 8hrs of sleep/night (includes grooming duties)
=112
then you take out 2hrs/day to eat and prep to eat
=98
then you take out REAL work (he's not retired, you know)
=50 (assuming 4 on 4 off 12hr/day includes travel time and time to wind down after work)

then remove all the time we (me included) take with questions, etc...
=40
then remove the time Charlie uses to keep himself amused reading our other dribble and...

take out time to spend with his family, read the paper, watch CSI and CSI Miami, etc...

that leaves only 10 hours/week to work on the project

Looks like Charlie's quite busy no matter how you look at it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Yes, Beretta, it makes me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif. Charlie is busier than a one-legged man in a roach stompin' contest. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Hey, do you fellahs remember when?




Testing a 3 position switch on a Fox.

Here's the business end lit up on a proto:





I've been wanting to get into AA rechargables, looks like this will provide the impetus for me. I had two spare 12vdc outlets installed inside the glovebox on my old truck just for something like this. 

I used one for charging my cell phone, till one day I threw the damn thing out the window and off a bridge. Peace at last. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Britt


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 25, 2004)

*Pocket Space Needle*

I *finally* settled back into a routine after the SHOT Show trip, and tonight I put together the final (and I mean FINAL, please guys no changes or requests except for the _single_ lanyard hole in one of the King's Crown legs and maybe a different dimmer switch knob as the current design is difficult to use the way it is) fully functional prototype and I must say I was a little surprised at the output myself.

Without further prefacing let me throw on da pics.

First up is the powerpack during assembly (LOOKIT all them wires, Ma!), which all subsequent accessories (one or two different heads plus the AA power pack are what's being planned for the immediate future) will thread onto:







Here is the VIP with the "stock" head:







What's that? You see some unusually high numbers on the light meter in the background? Here, take a closer look:






Yup, a true 1238 lux from one meter with a TWAK-binned (sorry, best I could get, heh heh) Luxeon III. This and all subsequent meter readings were taken with the dimmer on the High setting (Medium and Low settings will, of course, be dimmer with their respective two-plus and forty-plus-hour run times).


Here it is with the medium head -- but I did say a Really Large Head, right? Stay tuned:







What? Looks like a low number on the meter in the background? Look again:






See the X10? That indicates over four _THOUSAND_ lux. Nearly as bright as some of the early Space Needles.

But what about the Really Large Head? Fear not, it is coming:







And notice the number on the meter starting with a "9". This is no joke:







This reading of *9,640 lux* exceeds the output of all Space Needle IIs ever built, and nearly matches the output of the "Super Needle" that I auctioned off a while ago that made over 10,000 lux.

So yes, size still does matter, although I'm sure the new ultra-efficient and dimmable VIP converter had a little something to do with it, and turned this thing into a true Pocket Space Needle.

Still waiting for final machine shop quotes, and then -- the build begins! Please stand by with Paypals ready...


----------



## kj (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif (speechless)


----------



## PeterW (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

What was decided about the mythical 4th switch position or am I expecting too much?? (OverDrive please....)

Paypay ready as always, though I now live in fear of my credit card bill.

PEterW


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

vip gets the raggie stamp of aproval awesume i love this light


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Mr Bulk,

Awesome results /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
I can't believe it, is your luxmeter disordered ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

My paypal is ready, are you ready too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Did you foresee a sufficient number of flashlight? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
I want two of them, is it possible ? I hope it'll be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

PeterW, sorry, no fourth switch position (guess 9,000+ lux is not enough for ya, eh?).

Rags, thanks, I understand that approval stamp is not easy to get...

Pascal, as long as the Luxeon supply holds out you can get as many as you want...

WHAT am I doing still here? I stayed up all night building and then shining this thing around, switching heads, doing light meter tests, etc. It is near 3 a.m. here, I gotta get some sleep...ZZZZZZZZZZZ

Mebbe tomorrow I'll do some beam shots vs. known lights -- then again maybe not, don't want to rile the natives...


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

*I'm stunned, I think I gotta go lie down*


----------



## balrog (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

That is an astonishing lux reading for a single 123 cell flashlight with any of those heads. It seems you are well on the road to getting #1 Mods Manufacturer again this year.

It's funny that by adjusting the dimmer switch you get 1238 lux with the stock head. Sounds more like a brightener switch to me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

I can't hardly believe you are still up.

I'm at WORK now. I hope you're off tomorrow.

We appreciate your hard work!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

THANK YOU CHARLIE!


----------



## CiTY (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Mr. B, You had mentioned "ultra-efficent", do you know what the efficency numbers are of your circuit? It will be great to see the beam shots of the "bulkhead" and your supersized-Bulkhead.
T


----------



## bmstrong (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Mr Bulk says: Pascal, as long as the Luxeon supply holds out you can get as many as you want...

Can I interject real fast? Can we limit one per customer until we go through the list? I'm down the list a ways. And if we have everyone snagging 2 or 3 each: I'll never see one until next year! Remember it's only Mr. Bulk building them!

After the list is done: the gloves are off! As many as people want!

Brian


----------



## Phil_B (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

CRIKEY Charlie...WOW!!!!! Paypal ready and waiting
Good luck with the build. 
Do you need a broadcast licence to fire these up? :-D
Phil.


----------



## Psychomodo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Nice one Mr Bulk!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Héhé !!

You're right Brian /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 
I am not on the top of the list too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

It's seems fair to satisfy the maximum of demand, even all demands of the list for the first VIP ordered. Those who would want some, being able to obtain them when everybody in the list will be served. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

I completely agree with you, it is a gesture of fair sharing between the various actors of this community. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## KingSmono (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

[ QUOTE ]
*BMStrong said:*
Mr Bulk says: Pascal, as long as the Luxeon supply holds out you can get as many as you want...

Can I interject real fast? Can we limit one per customer until we go through the list? I'm down the list a ways. And if we have everyone snagging 2 or 3 each: I'll never see one until next year! Remember it's only Mr. Bulk building them!

After the list is done: the gloves are off! As many as people want!

Brian 

[/ QUOTE ]

I completely agree 100% /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I didn't sign up until late into the discussion...and now I'm afraid with all the multiple orders, I might not even get one!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

I too want to be able to reap the benefits of all of Mr. Bulks blood sweat and tears that went into this project!! If this light even halfway reflects his reputation on this board, then I can only imagine the quality and attention to detail that the VIP will have!!! If I can't get one...then I just might have to bust out the /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

After seeing the pics, and the meter readings... This might possibly be the end-all be-all light that I've been waiting for!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif Only time will tell!

-Allen


----------



## Likebright (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Charlie,
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif
Mike


----------



## Francois1 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Hello,
I would like to be on (well, I want to !) the list for the vip and the 2 freak heads too. I know that the normal procedure is to send an email, but I receive this message when I try to email MrBulk:
" Diagnostic SMTP : 550 5.7.1 Mail Refused - 213.36.80 - See http://security.rr.com/mail_blocks.htm#security - 20040220"

So I try on the forums. If there is a more appropriate place to post this, please indicate it to me.
Thanks,

François.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Are you using the NEW e-mail address in his profile?


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Marty, funny, at that time last night (or this morning) I felt the exact same way...like lying down!

balrog, just so there's no confusion for you as well as anyone else here, the 1238 lux reading was with the stock head using a Fraen LP optic, the increased readings were all the result of screwing on different heads which formed much brighter hotspots. The dimmer switch was left in the High setting for all readings. Thanks for chiming in.

CiTY - those bits of info will be posted eventually, as will the beamshots.

And now - INTERESTING point about limiting buyers to one each until everyone who wants one gets one. However I need to weigh that against those who signed up much earlier and have waited patiently all this time. Hmmm...

Francois - yes, please click on my user name in the upper left corner of any of my posts - it will give you my proper e-mail address.


----------



## Francois1 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

I think I'm using the good address: [email protected]
I went to this page:http://security.rr.com/mail_blocks.htm#security and it seems that your mail server interprets my mail as spam, I don't understand.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Hmmm, I just tried and at first it didn't go because of the period at the end (I simply copied and pasted the address you typed). But removing the period worked for me...?

Please try again, and if not then PM me please.


----------



## Francois1 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

I didn't include the dot in the address, I will send you a pm
right now.


----------



## Francois1 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Sorry to post again on this subject, but when trying to send you a pm, I'm told by the system that "this user is not accepting private messages". I'm lost :-(


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

C'est surement parceque tu es Français /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
No, I'm joking or kidding /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I've encountered the same problem with another CPFer. If I send him an email from my Home, it's impossible. If I send it from my work, it's Ok. Not a problem of sender email address, but a problem of ISP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Bon courage François. De toute façon ici ils sont tous super sympa et tu devrais surement trouver une solution à ton problème /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Fran, oops, let me turn it back on...

Wait, I just tried and it said "We cannot proceed"...wassup wi' dat?

Anyway perhaps what Frenchy said -- send email from another computer? Or give your e-mail here (out in the public, mind you) and I will send You a message to see if that works.


----------



## Francois1 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Bonjour Pascal, as tu reçu la lampe que tu as gagné de haute lutte aux enchères ? Elle a vraiment l'air extraordinaire. 

I hope that this little problem won't kill my chances to get one of these super lights.


----------



## Stainless (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

[ QUOTE ]
*Francois1 said:*
I think I'm using the good address: [email protected]
I went to this page:http://security.rr.com/mail_blocks.htm#security and it seems that your mail server interprets my mail as spam, I don't understand. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Before you send an email, try clicking on "Format", then select "plain text" from the drop down menue. Sometimes that will get you past a SPAM blocker. Also, do not include any pictures, animations, or hotlinks.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bmstrong (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Mr. Bulk said: And now - INTERESTING point about limiting buyers to one each until everyone who wants one gets one. However I need to weigh that against those who signed up much earlier and have waited patiently all this time. 

Consider me worried. I posted way back in the original topic thread & assumed that a post would hold my place in the line. I didn't email you until much later. Where do I fall in terms of waiting? My gut tells me wherever my email came in.

I still think 1 each, for the time being, is fair to all, regardless of when they emailed you. We've all waited...

It's your light, Charlie. You set the rules. I will happily abide by whatever you decide. Consider this my last post on the matter. I have no desire to rock the boat. I'm just trying to strengthen my case.

On Topic: You mentioned that you were unhappy with the dimmer switch knob. Anything new on this? Or we can help with?

Brian


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Hi BMStrong -- mebbe I'll do a survey (and you're right, I simply Must go by earliest e-mail date, that is how I've filed and bookkept all my mod batches up to now and it worrks quite well, little to no accuracy mistakes - so far) and go with the popular vote. Although I suspect the Oldies will vote "More Than One" and the Newies (don't want to use the term "New*B*ies", naturally) will say "Only One" until everyone on the list who wants one gets one.

On the dimmer knob -- the thing is the switch has a polymer shaft with longitudinal "teeth" or grooves, and any machined metal knob will need to have matching (and very tiny) teeth/grooves machined into it. Crazy hard to do all the CNC guys have told me. Second option is a setscrew threaded into a hole through the side of the knob to bite into the shaft for grip. Probably the best way, but then I am SURE there is a switch knob manufactured out there with matching teeth, although the customer rep of the switch maker has already admitted through via several private e-mails after exhaustive that they themselves DO NOT make such a knob!

I want to avoid modifying the shaft itself because, although of very robust quality, it could be weakened if a slot or similar is cut into it. So -- it looks like the grubscrew option is best for now, unless someone can find a pre-made (but likely plastic) knob that fits?


----------



## Justintoxicated (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

a few Q's when you get the time.

1) So the ETA has been pushed forward? You said to have paypal accounts ready?

2) What is the deal with usking 2 AA Alkalines? Too much power? Too little current etc? If too much power what about using slightly dead ones? If not enough current then I guess its time to buy some NIMH...

3) Approximately what will be the cost of the Bulkhead? (the one you are offering) and the AA expansion? I know you do not know yet, but just to get an idea....

4) Will the bulkheads be available with the first shipment of lights?

Thanks,
JI


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

1) no, but I will require prepayments to finance the darn thing. Not counting other parts such as the new VIP dimmable converter and Luxeon IIIs, just the 300 body parts at (a projected) $65 ballpark according to some informal estimates comes to *$19,500!*

2) it will not run on Less current than what a single CR123 provides, so the AAs will need to be nimhs which actually put out More currrent than alkalines.

3) still unknown at this time, expecially for the Big Guy. If it is cheaper to have them and the AA extensions made alongside the bodies I could do that, but this would mean a later ETA.

4) see #3...


But thank you for the intense interest your questions obviously indicate you are harboring.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 25, 2004)

*VOTE On How VIPs Are Distributed*

POLL is now up for your vote. Please, honor the Honor System -- and vote just once...(in fact if the software is configured correctly I am not sure you can vote more than once anyway hopefully)...


----------



## G Pilot (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: VOTE On How VIPs Are Distributed*

Are going to email the pre payment instructions?


----------



## keithhr (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: VOTE On How VIPs Are Distributed*

I was on the list before there was a list, don't ask, and I think everyone should have one first ,and then let the games begin.


----------



## Geode (Feb 25, 2004)

*Paypal pre payments*

Charlie,

Say the word. Paypal at the ready and trigger finger poised.

Thanks for your hard work,

Jeff


----------



## rhinobalsa (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Paypal pre payments*

You are right. You can vote only once per IP address. I wasn't trying to cheat, Just courious.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Paypal pre payments*

Francois, thanks to the help of the Moderators/Administrators, my PM works now...


----------



## H00D (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Paypal pre payments*

wOOt!!! amazing Mr. Bulk...amazing..

as far as the switch..I was wondering if there is some type of strong adhesive that could be softened by heat..then the metal switch could be just a cap..glued onto the switch spindal...if it had to be taken off just heat it up...I'll look around a little bit..

amazing..


----------



## springnr (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

On the dimmer knob -- the thing is the switch has a polymer shaft with longitudinal "teeth" or grooves, and any machined metal knob will need to have matching (and very tiny) teeth/grooves machined into it...... unless someone can find a pre-made (but likely plastic) knob that fits?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Just a thought. If you do find a small round plastic knob you like it might be possible to epoxy a metal shell over it.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Edit
Dagnabbit, Hood I swear I didn't see your post. Looks like we had the same type idea.


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Charlie, a different angle on the dimmer knob would be this: if you find a plastic knob that fits well and is sufficiently inexpensive, you could provide several with each light, or maybe let recipients add a little bag full o' replacement knobs to their order for an additional $5 or something. That way durability wouldn't be much of an issue. Maybe this opens the field to knobs you weren't considering before.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Good ideas all...


----------



## H00D (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

These guys have different types of hot glues..might be worth a call to run your application past them see if they have a product that will do the trick ..hot glues don't be put off because some are used for crafts, they also have some for pulling dents out of cars (sticks to some metals) and others with some pretty good specs...
TECHNICAL DATA:
Color = Translucent Amber
Approx. Working Time = 30 seconds
Viscosity = 3,125 cps @ 400 F.
Heat Resistance = 255 F.
Hardness = 80 A
Shear Strength = 540 psi
Tensile Strength = 720 psi
Non-Toxic per ASTM D-4236
22 Lb CARTON


stan


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Actually that gives me a whole new way of approaching this -- if I find a switch knob I like and can Stick With (pun intended of course) I may simply try some good ol' Arctic Alumina...


----------



## KingSmono (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Wow, I feel like a 6 year old on Christmas Eve!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

And as always...PayPal's ready!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Raindrop (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Charlie,

As far as the prepayment please make and sure and let us nonPayPal users time to get you the money so you aren't carrying all those costs too far out.

~Greg


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Charlie, it's great to see *The VIP* with *Bulkhead* attached as your new avatar! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Charlie, I have a problem with your link on pool : Pool Link 
I have this error :
Warning: open_basedir restriction in effect. File is in wrong directory in /usr/local/psa/home/vhosts/candlepowerforums.com/httpdocs/ubbthreads/includepoll.php on line 28.

Any idea ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Hmm his poll link works fine for me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## CiTY (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Mr B, and fellow buyers, would it be worth wild to scallop the Bulkheads like SF?


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

When I have the problem, I was at work !!
Now from my Home, no problem /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

No Charlie no! PLEASE don't glue the knob in place! What do we do to replace it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

Of course, maybe you were kidding... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Greg,

Of course I will make accommodations for the snail-mailers. I'll contact them last (JUST kidding!).

Britt,

Yeah I had an epiphany last night. All this time I kept showing the Photon Baton for some reason...

Frenchy,

Going by Francois' experiences (he finally PM'd me) you guys' home ISPs are really messed up...

CiTY, the short answer is - no.

Scott,

I will likely glue just the proto's knob (the only VIP in existence in the world). If it works and holds up, the "glue" will be as H00D suggested -- hot melt so you can heatgun it later to swap switches if need be.


No worries!


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

BTW Scott, the only reason you'd have to replace the knob is if the switch went "bad" for some reason. Given the fit and feel of this particular switch, I feel that is a highly unlikely scenario.


----------



## Radagast (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

I 'd like to be able to play around with different knob designs until I find the one I like best.


----------



## symes (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

OK, so I have been trying to keep up with this and all the various versions...

Any chance of a quick summary for those trying to read millions of pages as to exactly what the final version is...say, battery config, head size, lumens, run-time...oh and cost...

What a singular individual - looks like amazing work to me...

kind regards,

Simon


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Rad, mebbe I'll just ship it with a simple store-bought knob (not permanently attached, just tightly press-fit or something) and you can find other versions and try it with those. That's a pretty good idea actually, and everyone could immediately have a "customized" VIP...

Simon, you can go

HERE

and

HERE 

for more info.


----------



## symes (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Thanks - yes, those are the links I followed...

I must just be brain dead after a wicked day in the ER, but here's what I was trying to find...

1) Is the version that you are getting ready to sell without the reflector, with the medium reflector or with the huge one?

2) n x 123s?

3) Estimated run-time on low,medium and high?

4) Is the on/off switch a rotary twist knob that cycles through off/low/med/high? can you go from off to low and back to off without going via high?

Sorry to be a pain, I know you have a waiting list a mile long already, but I just can't find it all in the detail...

All insight gratefully received....

kind regards,

Simon

P.S. Oh and the price was?.....


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

1) optic, reflectors come later

2) 1x123

3) about 90 minutes??

4) The on/off is the pushbutton in the tail, the knob is the brightness switch low/medium/high/medium/low


----------



## daloosh (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Simon, from what I remember (don't hold me to it):

1) will come without reflector, accessories tk later
2) 1x123 with future accessory 2AA rechargeable tk
3) forty hours/two hours/half an hour
4) on/off is kroll in end, protected by king's crown, dimmer on body

p.s. price between $150-175, not settled yet


----------



## symes (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

Awesome folks - thanks...

Simon


----------



## Erik Johnson (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Pocket Space Needle*

It will be interesting to see how the 2AA battery pack balances the turbo heads. Also the heavy NiMH cells will increase the heft of the light (not a bad thing). I am also having a hard time trying to imagine how the light will look in the final color (black). Any good Photoshop retouchers available?

Has it been decided yet what bin LEDs are used in production units. The prototype test used TWAK, which would be sweeeet.

Erik.


----------



## cue003 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Charlie, are you going to contact people by email for pre-payment?

Thanks


----------



## Radagast (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Will we be contacted all at once or in batches?


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Some VIP beamshots against known lights to show output from different brightness settings and different heads. Not much to say for now, will let the pics do the talking:

VIP on lowest setting vs. these guys:








Beams in same order against wall from only about 4 feet away, but even at just 30mA (and 40+-hour runtime) the VIP still overwhelms -- you can’t even see the Photon clone’s beam.







So mebbe a little closer (like from one foot):







And the light meter says:







Okay nuffa dat, time to crank up the volume (to the Medium brightness setting) vs a Super Baby Pin and SF L4:







Beams in same order from 10 feet away:







Then shining 20 feet up onto the ceiling:







Then across the room:







And the light meter said:







Time to get serious now. This will be VIP w/2-inch BulkHead vs Pelican R2H HD McModule with its excellent and highly-regarded PR reflector, not to mention two CR123 batteries vs. the VIP’s single battery:







VIP makes a brighter, tighter spot although both lights exhibit the same large sidespill aura (not shown in this pic unless I backed up another 20 feet or so):







Then again at 2,060 lux the McModule is no slouch in the output department:







But neither is the VIP, producing 2,570 lux on its medium brightness setting.







But ENOUGH of this *****-footin’ foolin’ around at nursery-checkin’ light levels. I have been spewing silly phrases like, “will have output similar to the Space Needle II”, so it is time to put the VIP to the acid test again my personal Space Needle II:







This rather dramatic next beam shot is of both lights shining simultaneously into a stand of trees exactly 76 yards away as measured by a laser range finder:






The beam from the Space Needle II is on the left and is obviously brighter, although at over 8,000 lux vs. just 4,000 lux from the VIP, it should be.

So the VIP rolls up its sleeves and dons its combat armor, in the form of the Big Reflector:







And although producing a smaller hotspot (after all it is still a single-die Luxeon vs. the 5W with four dice), the VIP’s spot is very obviously brighter:







Well, I guess it’s really beginning to look like what I predicted all along has finally come true:

*Once you get a VIP, what else do you need?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thank you for your support...


----------



## daloosh (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

what to say but, 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gifawesome!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

daloosh


----------



## Phil_B (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

WOW!! Gimme gimme gimme. Take money,wife,whatever...Gimme! 
:-D WOW-nice work mate. Phil.


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

*Once you get a VIP, what else do you need?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thank you for your support... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe, another one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

More and more impatient in front of such a demonstration /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## darkgear.com (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Wow. Head to head with the L4 on MEDIUM! That is a piece of work. Nice job.


----------



## zackhugh (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Nice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I originally didn't think the giant reflector was a great idea; it looks kind of weird with the short body. But the result speaks for itself. Yow! That's impressive.

I notice you kept out of harm's way with your choice of comparison lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Charlie, what a disapointment...Now im not going to have any money left over /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif ...I'm definately going to need all 3 heads now! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

bow to mr bulk and chants im unworthy im unworhy man charlie this light gets better everyday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Charlie, those are nice results with what we need to remember is a very tiny light. Most of the competitors were larger size and/or took more batteries.

The beamshots were quite nice, too. Thanks for such a useful post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

IMHO the one thing this light needs is a flood option, perhaps using an NX05 optic, perhaps using some sort of faceted reflector gleaned from somewhere. That leads me to the thought that you really ought to make extra heads available, especially if it's easy to open and swap optics. That way I could have a Fraen LP head for tight focus, for example, and swap it with an NX05 head for better closeup light when I'll need that sort of illumination, for example. Now THAT would REALLY make it the only light one would need! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## darkgear.com (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Buy an Arc4+ for your flood option /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Oops did I say that out loud? heh


----------



## Radagast (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

The arc4 is a nice light but I wouldn't recommend it to someone who wants a flood beam.


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Oh man.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

I gots to have those reflectors, you betcha. I want one of everything for each light. I so love that radical Jumbo Bulkhead, looks like sumpin' Flash Gordon would EDC.

Simply outstanding performance you're getting out of this little light, Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif The bar has definitely been raised.

Britt


----------



## bricksie (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Looks really nice! I understand that the VIP you are testing with has a TWAK emitter (I think you mentioned it in a previous post) - will all of the production VIPs have TWAKs as well (or possibly UWALs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif). I think I will definitely need (our should I say want) all of the heads too!


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

No guys! I don't want an Arc 4+ for flood! (Not that there's anything wrong with that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif ) I want a VIP! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Mr. Blue (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Charlie. NIIIIIIIICE!!!
howzabout a beam shot with the VIP cranked up without the bulkhead?

oh yeah...are these clear anodized or nat hAIII?


----------



## CiTY (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Your next project could be a 5W VIP!


----------



## Radagast (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Mr.Blue the anodize description:

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
bwack oah vewy, vewy dawk...

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 83Venture (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Wonder what he is dreaming up for a 5 watt? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

things i notice right away is beam color is amazeing .i love the white beam and second and even more inportant is holly molly thats bright as hect.even on low setting its rocking medium i had to take a double take ..high well that hast even soaked in yet.im going to have to take that in a double take this light is kick but and takeing names. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## ledlurker (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

From past emails with Charlie, I do not think he will be messing with Lux V for a project this small in size. First it is next to impossible to get Lux V in the W or X bins. They have short lives and the heat generated by them is hard to manage.


----------



## cue003 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

All is got to say is ... YOU DA MAN!!!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*bricksie said:*
Looks really nice! I understand that the VIP you are testing with has a TWAK emitter (I think you mentioned it in a previous post) - will all of the production VIPs have TWAKs as well (or possibly UWALs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif). I think I will definitely need (our should I say want) all of the heads too! 

[/ QUOTE ]



Thanks for all the posts guys -- okay, even though I did post about it on the [deleted] thread, let me make one *LAST* comment on Bin Codes and then I will never speak on nor answer it again:

FIRST of all, please read THIS. Completely. Scroll about halfway down.

SECOND, let me say that All VIPs will be performance monsters, especially when turned to the High setting.

Each Luxeon III, regardless of Bin Code (and yes I do have supplies of TWAKs and even TWOJs and also some other supposedly "great" Bins, but like I already said in the LINK directly above...), will be _*tested*_ by yours truly before they are installed in any VIP. I have already done this consistently for every other mod I make, so why would I change now? Being this is hopefully going to be my *best* mod ever, with custom body, King's Crown tailswitch guard, brand-new converter, dimmer control, modular interchangeable parts, etc., all of which represent a _Huge_ investment of funds not to mention my personal reputation -- do you really think I would jeopardize my newest, sweetest "baby" by putting in sh!tty Luxeons? Puh-leeze!

But going by past experience, even after all this explaining, I know there will Still be people doing exactly what I will describe below, so let me just say it now for the record:

Those who request specific bin codes will be politely asked to step out of line.

There, I said it. I am but a one-man operation and although I would like to provide all interested parties with VIPs, I really have way too many of these to build as it is.

Thank you for your indulgence, kind understanding, and continued patience.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

i have no worrys charlie;i own 2 of youre lights now.and have nothing but praise for them.color and brightess of beam is way better then id even imagine..else


----------



## Erik Johnson (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

I'm sorry. I didn't know my little comment asking if you knew the bin would be taken as contentious. My comments in this thread seem to be taken as dissatisfaction which most certainly is NOT the case. I am not pouting here, I really just want this light, so I will be silent until I receive my light. No need for anyone to reply to this message, it is simply an explanation.

Thanks for all your work Charlie.

Erik.

Changed to a PM.

Oops, and back again.

Charlie replied, so I have restored this post to keep things clear. Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Erik, please believe me when I say my reply was not aimed at anyone, especially you. With nearly 300 individuals on this still-burgeoning list to deal with, I just thought I'd put up something here for all to read rather than deal with 300 people times 2, or 9, or mebbe 17 e-mails from each!

It _has happened_ before on a smaller scale (which I still lost hair and teeth trying to keep up with) and I just don't want to go through it again. But I thank you for posting; I feel quite badly now that you think I was regarding your innocuous comments as being contentious...Thanks again.


----------



## Psychomodo (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## diddy808 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

If only I had the money /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif Gotta check with wifey if this light is a possiblity /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## H00D (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Eric,
The fact that Charlie has written that statement explaining his views as regards the Bin codes tells us that you are not the only person to ask...I would bet the same question has come up countless times on each of his builds.

I easily could have asked the same question, in fact as I write this I have a printed out copy of "BIN CODES EXPLAINED" on the desk next to me..part of my attempt to learn about this new hobby. From Charlies view point he is going to sell you a product that he is proud of making and the bin code has little to do with that. 

Anyway my point is his answer had little to do with you on a personal level but only with the question in general.

I join you in waiting for this exciting product to become reality.

stan

edit- looks like I really need to increase my typing speed... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


----------



## bryguy42 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

I missed the super baby pin...

I wondered if I'd ever win,

but missing out has caused me joy...

'cause i'll soon have a better toy,

I have a hunch it will be great...

'cause good things come to those who wait,

the only thing that I do fear... 

is Charlie will make something better next year!!!



(and I won't have any "mad money") William Shakespeare /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Excellent, bryguy42! Thanks for putting that up for all of us to enjoy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## Geode (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

bryguy42,

Great poem! You gotta ask yourself though, wouldn't it be fun to have a VIP + a baby pin? I just bought a BP off of the secondary market and it IS cool.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Yeah but Jeff, the VIP on medium would be the same thing...!

bryguy42 - cool! I been writing songs since 1975 and must say you got the rhythm and meter down (except for the last line, which is actually _artistically_ correct because ya gotta break it up a little to add emphasis and punch). 

All ya need now is a good composer.


----------



## balrog (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Wow! A belated thanks for the latest beam shots. I'm not so upset that I missed getting in line for an SBP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I must say, however sycophantic this sounds, that a LED with Mr Bulk's personal stamp of approval is worth more than a Lumileds labelled premium bin code LED any day.

Jeff.


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

is it going to come with sunglasses or welding googles?


----------



## Geode (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Yeah but Jeff, the VIP on medium would be the same thing...!


[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie - you are making my Baby Pin feel nervous. Very nervous. When the VIP arrives, there may be a BS&T moment - and not for the VIP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## bricksie (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

NOTE: this post contains bin info - Mr Bulk, please ignore! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I just read over in the ARC forum that Gransee admittedly uses both lux I AND lux III in the ARC4 - not only does the bin notation not seem to matter, but apparently the luxeon TYPE doesn't seem to matter when it comes to quality/efficiency. It's a good thing the Mr. Bulk is hand-picking each emitter - who knows what we would get otherwise if we relied on Lumileds 'ranking' system?


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Bricksie and balrog,

Good point, Great point, Excellent Point! And it has been My point all along...da bin code don't matter! It is how you test and hand pick that truly matters.

_"I sell no light before its time."_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

anyway when you find time charlie can we see beam shots with out the other head? low medium and high?im just curius .it kicks but even on olow with out head so im just curiuos how it is on other setings


----------



## javafool (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

I figure these light should be available to us in just another day or so ... ... .. Hawaiian time!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

TerryF


----------



## keithhr (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

I believe that one of the finer points that has always made Charlie such a standout has been his meticulous selection of Luxeons for his mods and products. You can take it to the bank so to speak, you are just not going to get a bad light from him. Anything worth having is worth waiting for. I was going to compare the new VIP with past production custom lights and thought better of it. Discretion is the key word here.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

ya ... in Charlie we trust.
bernhard


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Rags - When I have some time mebbe I'll get around to it -- a'course that would mean your VIP delivery would be delayed by that exact same amount of time... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

TerryF - You have NO idea what Hawaiian can mean around here! It does not necessarily signify a slowing down in the time it takes to get something done, it can also be taken to mean -- NEVER! You know, as in _manana_...?

Mebbe that's why in a recent nationwide medical study it was found that on average, people here enjoy one of the longest lifespans of any state -- besides a slower pace and less stress (except for flashlight modders!), there's also the clean air, consistent climate over all seasons, and water you can drink stright from the tap with no hint of the dreaded "swimming pool" scent... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Keithr - Shhh, and you're right, no sense riling the CPF "natives"...Thanks.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*


_"I sell no light before its time."_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

So, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif does this mean you are the Paul Masson of LED's? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

With due respect to Lumileds, there will now be a single bin code applicable to all products from Mr Bulk:

*TCE**


*Trust Charlie's Eyes


Brightnorm


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

[ QUOTE ]
*brightnorm said:*
With due respect to Lumileds, there will now be a single bin code applicable to all products from Mr Bulk:

*TCE**


*Trust Charlie's Eyes


Brightnorm 

[/ QUOTE ]


Man, that's being way too kind Norm, I recently had to start wearing glasses ya know!

Marty, and here I thought it was Bartles and James said that...


----------



## zackhugh (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Marty, and here I thought it was Bartles and James said that... 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, I think Bartles and James said "Thank you for your support."


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Okay, "Thank you for your support"... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## zackhugh (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*javafool said:*
I figure these light should be available to us in just another day or so ... ... .. Hawaiian time!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

TerryF 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lucky I have a sense of humor or I might take umbrage with such statements. Please note that you may not only be insulting an ethnic group but an entire state, though unintentionally.


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Charlie,

I make me of concerns, in a month I would be absent and shall have no access to internet. I hope that you planned to claim fonds before April 1st. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
With all that I saw here, I need absolutely a VIP, otherwise I am going to make a nervous breakdown /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
It is the first time that I do not want to go on holiday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## javafool (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I meant no insult by my Hawaiian time comment. On the contrary when we were in Hawaii last November that reference was used by quite a few of our tour guides and bus drivers. Although we never arrived quite within the given time, we did arrive to enjoy the event or the view and it was ALWAYS worth the wait.

TerryF


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Aww, no biggie Terry, I know Zack personally and can tell you for certain that he was only joking...b-b-but, how DARE YOU???!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## javafool (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Man, I didn't mean to kill the thread. Does this mean I loose my place in line??? No, anything but that!!!

Terry


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Yer DEAD! Uh, I mean, this thread's dead... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

And don't worry you won't lose your place in line, to punish you we will send you the very First one made (whether it works or not, warts'n all)...


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I dont' think it's dead, I think everyone is demonstrating good restraint in the whole "are we there yet, dad?" scenario.

Everyone seems to understand that this is a great deal of work for Charlie and are just waiting for "the word" to send their respective payment.

I figure, when it's ready, it's ready (although I can barely contain myself).


----------



## zackhugh (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

What is there left besides build updates? I think most of us monitoring this thread are set in buying one (or more). Mr. Bulk, you VIP of the VIP, in absence of any new facts are we allowed to commence with hearsay, speculation, or outright fabrication? There's not much left to do besides wait for completion.


----------



## Radagast (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Only thing left is a webcam in Charlie's workshop /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif.

300 jittery flashaholics looking over your shoulder at all hours isn't TOO intrusive, right Charlie? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Okay, I know... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

ROTFLMAO


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Web cam -- Haw! So mebbe I should work shirtless?


----------



## darkgear.com (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Alright now we are getting to it. How much would you pay to see Charlie working on your VIP shirtless?

I can set this up just say the word /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CiTY (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Or how much would you pay NOT to see Charlie shirtless working on your VIP? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

[ QUOTE ]
*darkgear.com said:*
Alright now we are getting to it. How much would you pay to see Charlie working on your VIP shirtless?

I can set this up just say the word /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
;p; nahrather not see that !!!! sorry charley but if ya have drew barrymoore there ill like her shirtless lol


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Okay, nuff about the shirt (or not), subject change here -- I just saw a Cheers for Chris at FlashlightLens.com and it reminded me that I should tell everyone that he will be the supplier of the lens for the VIP. 1.2mm UCL's... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Excellent, Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

That UCL of his is the next best thing to having no lens at all as far as light transmission. He sells them so inexpensively a couple extra can be bought for spares.

Fellahs that want a diffused lens option can probably get the UCL-LDF from Chris.

Did you mean to type 12.2mm for the diameter?

Britt
PS: I copied this off the Flashlightlens.com homepage:
<font color="blue"> "UCL (Ultra Clear Lens): This glass (in its 2mm thickness) passes over 99% of all visible light. This results in a brighter beam with the truest colors. This glass also has an Anti-Reflective coating on it. Anti-Reflective coatings allow more light to pass through the glass, which is the main reason behind its incredible light transmittance. This is by far one of the most advanced lenses available. If you set this lens on a piece of paper next to a normal piece of glass, you can actually see a difference." </font>


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

BCO311,I think Mr B meant 1.2 mm as I have just ordered the same from chris for my ARC LS. He does a 0.9 mm and a 1.2 mm,at least that's what's on offer for the LS.
My vote is for shirt ON by the way Charlie. I just LOVE those Hawaiian threads man :-D


----------



## jamesraykenney (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]

<snip>






To my eyes it has a kind of curvy, organic look to it which I like immensely. And the BulkHead™ seems to complement the King's Crown perfectly, making the entire package resemble some kind of alien craft fluidly pulsing through deep space with its three mechanical tentacles trailing smoothly behind...okay, either I watched the final episode of Matrix once too many times or maybe it's just way past beddy-bye for me. 

<snip>


[/ QUOTE ]

Looks like a Druuge Mauler from StarControl II to me!!!


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

[ QUOTE ]
BCO311,I think Mr B meant 1.2 mm as I have just ordered the same from chris for my ARC LS. He does a 0.9 mm and a 1.2 mm,at least that's what's on offer for the LS.


[/ QUOTE ] 

Hi Phil, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif is that 1.2mm in thickness or diameter? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

I'm looking at 1.2mm on a ruler and that's as small as a peepee hole. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Are you sure you don't mean 9mm or .9cm, 12mm or 1.2cm?

Britt


----------



## mst3k (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Radagast (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I need a little schoolin' here. The UCL lens is for the Bulkhead, right? The regular head will have a Fraen optic which doesn't require a a reflector or lens. I don't have any lights with Fraen optics so I'm askin'... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## pyro (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Radagast, 
the UCL lens doesn't change the beam, 
it only protects the Fraen optic from beeing scratched


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Radagast, I may be confused myself, but I believe Charlie is referring to the lens for The VIP's standard bezel. Both my SLGI and my SBP have Fraen Low Profile Optics but also have lenses to protect the optics and emitters and hold the optics in the head, since none of mine are glued onto the emitters.

Here are a couple of links to pages explaining The VIP. I have to go read them periodically to keep up.

Presenting The VIP 

VIP Updates 

Also, below are a couple of photos that may help illustrate. The first shows a Fraen LP optic glued to the Lux III emitter on Charlie's testbed Fox flashlight:





This second photo shows the business end of The VIP prototype lit up. I'm not certain if a lens is installed in the bezel in this particular photo or if that is a nekkid Fraen LP optic, but you can get the idea:





Britt


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Radagast-I think the lense is to go in front of the Fraen,as on the ARC lights,to protect it. The Fraen LP et al,are only made of optical acrylic and will mark fairly easily.
BC- The 1.2mm I ordered was the thickness I hope,or I'm in deep do do with my light! 
I would think the bulk head would have a glass protector too,but best ask the man. Charlie?


----------



## PeterW (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Just a thought on getting a flood beam from a VIP with minimal fuss. I have had a look at the HD beam profile (OK with a 5W) and it looks like a reasonably even flood. So you ought to be able to use the VIP in candle mode, the only concern would be any bare wires and holes around the LED. (I assume the front end will look a bit like my other LED mod lights). Assuming the space around the LED is not needed for the collimating optics I suggest the wires etc are covered up with a good layer of silicone adhesive/sealant. I have used some at work for packaging and Dow COrning 744 may do the trick (I have no association with DC . It is white, very thick and takes a day to cure, but it sticks like you won't believe, is waterproof, mostly chemical proof, electrically insulating and maintains it's properties from -50degC to >200degC, so no worries there. You can smooth it with a wet finger to clean it off the LED and make it look nice.

Hope this helps, of course you ought to test it first to make sure it doesn't cause other problems.

PEterW


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Britt,

Chris offered the UCL in 1.2mm thickness and we took it, since _theoretically_ anyway it should pass even MORE light as it is, after all, thinner...

Phil, yeh, Aloha shirts will forever be in style I think...represents freedom to dress as you like in Paradise, no fussy overcoats or jackets since it never really gets cold...

jamesray, since I've never seen (or even heard of) StarControl II I can't say it inspired me, but Matrix certainly did! BTW where's the tri-fins? The Druuge Mauler's tail looks like an array of red LED lights -- but hey, that's cool!

There goes mst3k again with his Made-By-Aliens theory...

Rad - what pyro, Britt and Phil said...

PeterW you must be pyschic, as right now I am actually trying to decide between sealing Everything up permanently, or enabling Everything to be disassembled...not to hide the VIP converter's components (since I will be selling just the dimmable VIP boards afterwards anyway), but to make it..."tinker" proof, for lack of a better word. And sealing up the wiring around the Luxeon III would make replacement difficult at best (when the 10W single-die emitters inevitably hit the market!).


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Charlie, thats a very pretty light.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Thanks, Jon!


----------



## CUTiger3 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I sure am glad "The Boss" approved my order request for this light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## keithhr (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I'm prepaid on charlies new website and an easy one to navigate it is. A big happy congragulations to Mr Bulk.


----------



## acusifu (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Looking forward to that light saber !


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Pre-payments?? who? what? where?


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Are you taking Payments Charlie?

I did not see anything on your website.


----------



## G Pilot (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Ooops! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Stainless (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Is the general production plan still something like:
"one batch of 50 per month," or faster or slower or Mr. Bulk hasen't had chance to make enough of them to get a production estimate or... ...or lets not ask ANY questions that might possibly distract the master, now that the build has begun?


----------



## Geode (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

JIT,

I also could not find pre-payment information on Charlie's site. 

keithhr - can you tell us more about how you made the pre-payment?

Thanks.


----------



## balrog (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I guess you didn't see G Pilot's post before he Ooopsed it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I think we will find out how and what to do in due course.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I don't see where to pay??!?!

Wait a minute, I thougth I just saw 3 more payment sent post...


----------



## keithhr (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Mr Bulk is emailing people on the waiting list in order of original notification. If you don't get an email, there is no prepayment to be sent yet because he is going down his list according in chronological order. DO NOT TRY TO PRE PAY BEFORE YOU ARE NOTIFIED BY MR BULK BY EMAIL.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

If everybody could please take a deep breath and read what Stainless posted above. A batch at a time. If you weren't contacted today then let me Thank You for your continued patience, as I can only handle a limited number of these at a time, especially at the beginning, especially on something this completely brand new. The prototype in my hands works beautifully, but it took me Three Days to put it together (BTW teflon-jacketed wire is NOT easy to work with, especially in the skeeeny little 7-stranded AWG gauge I'm using).


----------



## CiTY (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Mr Bulk, the link in the email is asking for a ID and password?


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Yeah, I think it wants you to sign on and create a profile as I understand it. I did not set this up, a friend did, but it was done strictly to facilitate the process otherwise I'd get a flood of e-mails...


----------



## G Pilot (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

City
That is if you already have an account. You need to choose to create one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## kitelights (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Charlie - What size teflon wire is it? I was using 28 & 30 when I was prototyping my kitelights and it's a bear. Standard strippers just don't work. The jacket thickness is about 10 times smaller than standard and God knows how many times tougher.


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

[ QUOTE ]
*kitelights said:*
Charlie - What size teflon wire is it? I was using 28 & 30 when I was prototyping my kitelights and it's a bear. Standard strippers just don't work. The jacket thickness is about 10 times smaller than standard and God knows how many times tougher. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Kite, interesting. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Iv'e got 28 awg. teflon wire around here, with seven strands just like Charlie's. I agree completely that stripping is a challenge! But I don't have much trouble with my strippers, just that you can't get a good grip while stripping.

Wait a minute, that sounds dirty. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

But it's true. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Good night! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Yup, AWG 28 teflon. But hey, we does precision work 'round here!


----------



## javafool (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Hot wire strippers work very well for stripping Teflon wire. The insulation comes off real slick without having to worry about nicking the wire strands. Especially good for short wires.
We have been using that type of stripper for Teflon insulated wires for about 20 years now.

TerryF


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

"Hot wire strippers"? Is this something I can obtain and use in my home, or is it more of an industrial tool setup?


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I'm interested in these as well.


----------



## springnr (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

I did a quick google catalog search and found this Digi-Key page which shows a teflon wire stripper for 15-30 awg.


----------



## Radagast (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Is this what javafool is talking about?


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Here's the Ebay link for used ones. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Tweek (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Just watch out for the fumes, they are somewhat toxic... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Chris


----------



## javafool (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

That IS the general style of strippers we used. They were used in a large (250.000 sq ft) factory environment on primarily military equipment and there was never a real concern with reguard to toxicity. We stripped millions of wires with no known bad side effects. I would recommend ventalitaion of some sort if used in a home. I wouldn't have any concerns stripping teflon wires on a workbench in my garage with the door open.
Hope this helps.

TerryF


----------



## kaseri (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Does anyone know how many ma the light will be using on the "high" setting?


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Hot 'n' wired strippers? Used to be able to find them over on Hotel Street, but I don't think it's there anymore. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

The quality of the details of this light impresses me to no end. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


Britt


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Thanks everyone for the info on the thermal strippers. I have some very fine-gauged manual strippers now that cut the insulation from four different sides with each squeeze, then I rotate the tool 45 degrees and do it again, and the insulation just slides off, no fumes...

kaseri -- let's just say that the mA output will be greater than that produced by ANY other converter available of this size, especially when using a single CR123 (and in time I will be selling these VIP converters alone, just in case there are those who want to measure this for themselves), hence the decision to use Lux 3 emitters exclusively.

Not saying Lux 3's are any "better" than Lux 1's, but if the specs/advertising by Lumileds is indeed accurate, then this would simply give the VIP another performance/longevity advantage.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Hot strippers - did I miss anything here ?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Klaus


----------



## zackhugh (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
Hot 'n' wired strippers? Used to be able to find them over on Hotel Street, but I don't think it's there anymore. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Britt 

[/ QUOTE ]

That area has a lot of transvestites "walking the streets." Downtown's pretty unsavory at night.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Hey Zack, I think Britt's got his Own "Hotel Street" in His part of the world...heck, mebbe every town's got one! But yeah, our own Hotel Street's got a mix of women (some still quite beautiful, actually) and men (some even more "beautiful" -- until you get the clothes -- or make that thongs -- off...). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## darkgear.com (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

ugh. Ok enuf! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

hey Charlie, shouldn't you be working on something, hm?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

what in the world.?note to self stay the hect away from hotel street


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Hey! I speak from _*personal*_ experience!

(but not what you think -- as a young rookie I was assigned to work these areas - including Waikiki where it was All Girls, no worries there - dressed up as a "tourist" on undercover assignment...probably the worst couple of years in my career)


----------



## Wylie (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Stripping that thin wire is pretty easy when you use a lighter to heat the insulation and then grab it with your fingernails. 
A little primitive but it works well.

$0.02,
Wylie


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Ouch! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

Charlie, rookies get all the fun jobs. I'll bet you could put together a "Modder Squad" (heh heh, get it?) of 50-somethings who'd pay for that beat. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

The last time I was on Hotel Street on Oahu was November 1972. I lived on the second floor of The Polynesian on Kalakaua right next to Ft. Derussy. The Lollipop bar was right below me. It was heaven after 22 months in RVN and 3 months in Tripler.

I thought that they would have bulldozed Hotel Street and put up condos by now.

Back to The VIP (sorry for causing the digression), how handy it would've been to have one of these back in those days. I don't know how many of those cheap, stamped-outta-beercans, 2xAA, penlights I went through.

I've got a big two week "surf'n'turf" excursion coming up in May/June. I will probably keel over with a cardial infarction before I get through the first battery in my VIP. 

Fishing, snorkeling, rafting, hiking, and horseback riding. That's for the _guests_, that is, I'm just along to make sure the bills are paid and nobody winds up in jail. But, it'll be a good field test of The VIP. I am going to try to rely upon it _almost_ entirely. I will have my SF M3T for no-nonsense throw along, as well as a modded SF L1.

I'm having a custom, leather sheath made for my VIP and have a snazzy red, Pelican 1030 Micro Case waiting for it. It'll make a nice nest for the little darlin' and its sheath and lanyards.

I'll use a lanyard along with the sheath much of the time. The sheath protects the light and keeps it where I want it, the lanyard keeps it from getting lost.

I need to get something like the Nite-Ize headband for using The VIP as a headlamp. I'll remember to bring a camera this time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Britt


----------



## zackhugh (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Options*

One of the benefits of living in Hawaii is that I'm only a hop, skip, and a jump away from Mr. Bulk. I got a chance to take a look at the latest prototype of the VIP today and I'm pretty sure that the final product won't disappoint. The tailcap screws into the body verrrrry smoothly. I like that attention to detail and how it fits perfectly. And this is simply just a real nice looking light. Lots of work ahead for Mr. Bulk, but I can't wait to get a look at the final anodized version.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

As some of you may know by now, I have begun to request prepayments for the first batch of VIPs, going in chronological order and contacting about one-third of the people on the over-one-year-old notification list.

However, there are a number of people who have not responded, and in going through the listees I was able to find a few e-mail addresses that were changed since February of last year. These people were recontacted at their new addies and all was resolved.

But when I tried to check on the rest I found no common link between the real names, CPF handles, and e-mail addresses (and now I know what our poor Sasha goes through!), so this is just a public plea to those whose requests were dated as late as January 18th of _*this*_ year (the notification date I contacted up through), to please let me know ASAP or unfortunately I will have to go on down the list.

I don't want to leave anybody behind, but time (and VIP builds) move on and this post will at least serve to let those people know I exhausted all avenues to contact them.

Thank you for your kind understanding.


----------



## acusifu (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Any updates available about the builds ?


----------



## ZENGHOST (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
so this is just a public plea to those whose requests were dated as late as January 18th of _*this*_ year (the notification date I contacted up through), to please let me know ASAP or unfortunately I will have to go on down the list.

[/ QUOTE ]
Just sent you an email regarding this, Charlie... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

edited to add: Okay, scratch that--I sent you a PM instead since my email just bounced back.


----------



## D-LIGHT (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie,
Sent e-mail and PM. My request was 15 January.
PayPal ready at your request.
Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I feel a new super powerful small fistfull of flashlight is going to be mine soon!! I am all lit up with excitement.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

My order dates is January 24th, 2004, to be certain that nothing misses, I sending you an e-mail with my CPF name.
But you do not have to have heaps of Pascal in your list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Thus FrenchyLed = Pascal G. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
PayPal ready at your request
I am really very impatient to have a confirmation by email of a demand of prepayment. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## javafool (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

With a reply date of 1/18/04, I feel like I am getting very, very close. Of course I guess this means I didn't get S/N #1 after all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

TerryF


----------



## inluxication (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie,

Telling us the listing-date you've worked through is great -- then we will all know if there's been a problem contacting us or if our turn simply isn't up yet.

ALSO, I didn't find any single comprehensive source of info on the VIP, but put this and that together. The old thread said:
- Output: 110 lux for 30 hours, 576 lux for 2 hours, 1000 lux for 35 minutes,
while the new one had:
- Output: low 93 lux, medium 734 lux, high (with other heads) 2570 and 4000.
- Dimensions: 0.85 inches diameter by 3.5-4 inches long.
Can you finalize this output/ runtime/ size info? Could you oblige us with a group photo and group beamshot (on "high", with normal head) against an Arc LS or 4+? (We're impatient! We don't want to wait for flashlightreviews!)

Thanks!!
Greg


----------



## cue003 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

It would be a nice comparision against the Arc4+. Would love to see that beamshot.


----------



## kaseri (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie.. sent you a PM regarding the VIP.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I'm going out of town for a week...so if I happen to get a "pre-payment request" e-mail... I promise I'm not bailin' on the VIP...I'll send payment as soon as I get back! I think I'm a tad bit down on the list, like early February, so who knows! Thanks!

-Allen


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Hi Charlie,I was on the old SBP list,does this mean you couldn't contact me or I'm just too damn impatient? :-D
Gimme gimme gimme!!


----------



## BuddTX (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie,

Having trouble ordering on your page, I sent you an e-mail.

Hey, I was looking at that "one of a kind" gigantic, 4½-inch reflector head:






It kind of looks like something that The Pope would use to bless the fleets with holy water, or something!


----------



## Likebright (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie,
Are these going to be aluminum color or are they going to be black ? I thought black but haven’t seen any pictures of black ones yet. 
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## bmstrong (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Hopefully Aluminum. 

I'm not thrilled with black. 

Or better yet: Can we chose?

Brian


----------



## unnerv (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I think Mr Bulk said you can get them in any color you want as long as you want BLACK /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Me personally, I like clear or raw. As it stands, I'll probably have to put mine on the lathe and cut the anodizing and knurling off making it duo toned.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Updates still the same, about two months to initial deliveries (ending of April).

Zen, D'Light, Yaesu, Frenchy, Kaseri, Budd, communications received and replied to.

Intox, Cue, would be nice, mebbe when I have time. Time spent doing these requests is time spent off the (long-distance) phone calls, etc., coordinating with a multitude of vendors/partners all working feverishly to bring this to your waiting hands. Besides, if you've been reading diligently you can already tell yourselves that there is no comparison (especially on High!), no need to throw it in their faces...

Out-of-towners/Temporarily-unreachables, your posts are noted.

On color (note the _Singular Form_ of the word), Unnerv is right.

Now back to the grindstone...


----------



## MXDan (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie, I e-mailed you on the 18th and sent an e-mail asking about my status yesterday. Just wondering if you've received to it yet...

Can't wait for my new EDC!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Hmmm -- check your PM MXDan...


----------



## Radagast (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Just to make sure. I got on the list on Jan 26th by email. I should be alright, right?


----------



## kaseri (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie,

Sent you an urgent PM.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Rad, sure thing (but who are you in all these e-mails I have?).

kaseri, replied to.


----------



## G Pilot (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I am sure you already know I have confirmed my date with payment via your online store. 

Thanks Charlie
Beau /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Yes Beau, you be all signed and sealed.

And now for some Really Great News -- a major mfr. of sporting goods (not necessarily lights per se) contacted me today and _*asked for a VIP sample(!)*_ for possible consideration as a future product!

Now of course all necessary NDAs will be signed before I fork one over (mah mama din' raise no _foo-wul_, ya know)...and the rest a youse guys may one day have the distinction of owning one of the true predecessors to a regularly manufactured, hopefully sales-over-the-top product.

That's all I am allowed to say for now...!


----------



## G Pilot (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

It's about time someone recognizes your "Jedi" like skills. Good for you....congrats!


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

mr bulk when am i signed up so i can staRT saveing?i think it was like feb 25th?


----------



## stykeeryce (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Is it too late to be added to the list?


----------



## acusifu (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Hope he chooses to add the VIP to his product line.


----------



## keithhr (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

sometimes, good things happen to good people and this may be one of them. The cost may ultimately be altered if the scale of these hits big. It's too bad they won't be numbered but that would add a cost factor that is not necessary. The best money saving aspect for Charlie will be not having to include an instruction video with each light, just a simple maintenance and operation guide with the savings in real dollars being applied to something other than a ziploc baggie. Or at least a rally nice one, ho ho ho. There are a lot of good things to consider in the VIP. Multi operational switching with really extended run times. Emergency really bright visible light with the optional turbo head, and this means I'm in for one of those as well. Maybe Charlie will be up for selling these in kit form as well. I'm coming up on my year anniversary on the cpf this month and I have to thank Charlie for showing and displaying in his products and mods what quality control and consistency are all about. Hand selecting led's etc have become standard operating procedure for him and I'm sure everyone appreciates that as well.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Sheesh you guys are too kind. I'm only findin' a need and fillin' it... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Raggie, you will be on the third call-out (doing it in three parts, hundred at a time is about all I can handle). In fact I am only making three hundred and that should be pretty much it. About 285 on the list right now (oops, make that 284, one guy dropped out today).

Stykee, PM answered, Thank You. You can take his place.

Tim, yeah I hope so too. Then I can stop breaking my fingers making mods for a while.

keithr, stop reading my mind. For the past month I've been mulling over much of what you just posted...


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

this is by far the best light out. and whats cool ya dont have to worry about lux lotto charlies eyes will weed out the bad stuff.i like that i dont like to gamble i like to buy something and it be good. and as i always say with charlie ya always know it will be good


----------



## keithhr (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie, you and I are of a similar age generation and for a number of other reasons I'm looking forward to making your acquaintance one day, that would be fun for a variety of reasons, there's a lot more than flashlights in the world. Let's see, Charlie might need some assistance designing a leather or poly-something holders for the VIP accessories, xtra batteries, turbo holder etc, heck it would be like having 4 flashlights in one package, can't beat that.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Rags, stop it dude, you're making me blush - /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

keithr, my sentiments exactly. And it would be kinda cool to have a coupla ol' farts in their fifties selling flashlights and accessories, especially to younger guys...!


----------



## zackhugh (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
And now for some Really Great News -- a major mfr. of sporting goods (not necessarily lights per se) contacted me today and _*asked for a VIP sample(!)*_ for possible consideration as a future product!


[/ QUOTE ]

That's awesome. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Hey Charlie! Congrats on the sporting goods thing!
Ummmmm, I think I was early on the list, I had trouble if you remember, getting a hold of you. Eventually you said I be in, but that might have put me farther down the list. If you have me on, please disregard, if you have been trying to get a hold of me, Pm me. Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## d'mo (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Hmmmm. I'm not a major anything, but if I sign an NDA, can _I_ get a sample?!

Sorry, couldn't resist. (muttering- I am such a jerk)


----------



## nybble (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Wow, good luck with that manufacturer! Really hope that works out!


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

*WOO-HOO!*

I've got my fingers and toes crossed for ya Charlie!


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie,can you let me know if you tried to contact and couldn't,I was on the SBP list and gave a definate to the VIP.
Cheers bud,and good luck on the NASA deal :-D Heh heh


----------



## Stainless (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

It's about time someone recognizes your "Jedi" like skills. Good for you....congrats! 
*************************************************
Hope he chooses to add the VIP to his product line. 
*************************************************
Hey Charlie! Congrats on the sporting goods thing!
*************************************************
Hmmmm. I'm not a major anything, but if I sign an NDA, can I get a sample?!
Sorry, couldn't resist. (muttering- I am such a jerk) 
******************************************
Wow, good luck with that manufacturer! Really hope that works out! 
*************************************************

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif AMEN to all of the above. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif



[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...and the rest a youse guys may one day have the distinction of owning one of the true predecessors to a regularly manufactured, hopefully sales-over-the-top product.


[/ QUOTE ]

I hope ya'll realize that if this thing comes to pass, that every VIP purchaser will
have had a significant part in helping to bring a fabulous light into a very dark world.
(Flashlight evangelism.)


----------



## Mutie (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Mr. Bulk,

I just sent an email to you to get on this list.

I've been on here over a year now and have managed to avoid buying any of the cool lights on here either modded or stock. I have long been impressed with your work. But it took something this cool to get me to pry loose.

Thanks,
Mutech


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

stephenanderson - yes, according to the date I have, you are in the very next group.

d'mo - ha ha (note the lack of punctuation) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Phil - yes, your sign-up date is just one day behind stephen's.

Hey Mutiny,

_"...and have managed to avoid buying any of the cool lights on here either modded or *stock*."_ So you don't own even one single flashlight? CUT-OFF! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I'm not sure how this sporting goods deal is going to pan out, but as most here know it's important to keep as many irons as possible in the fire. Just in case you gotta Brand somethin' (pun intended)...

Thanks again.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie, would it be a time saver for you in the long run to post the waiting list (with people's permission) and the "call out" phases...or, perhaps "call out" phases by request date?

It might save hundreds of "When am I getting mine? and Where am I on the list?" questions/responses. See below.


When am I getting mine and Where am I on the list?

please don't cut me off!

January 19th request/confirmation date


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

"...every VIP purchaser will have had a significant part in helping to bring a fabulous light into a very dark world. (Flashlight evangelism.) 
Stainless- I enjoyed your sage words. An even better scenario would see us enlightening human kind so we'll always have a world full of buildings to illuminate with our electric torches. That, I'm affraid, will probably take a few of thousands bolts and volts of (en)lightening.
(Just Plain Evangelism)


----------



## Stainless (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Aten_Imago:
Glad to see that someone spotted the analogy.

Mr Bulk: (SIR)
I AM NOT trying to hijack your thread.
There is definately no need for you to utter the dreaded "cut off." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FlashlightOCD (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie,

How would you handle the "Sporting Goods" retailer if it should come to fruition. Would you just sell the plans for a lump-sum payment, or get royalties, or would you actually become a supplier/mfg?

In any case, congratulations on the getting the inquiry, it shows somebody is taking note of your fine work!

PS: Only a few months away from being one of those over 50 ol'farts myself.

Edit: I'm not a patent attorney, but I think to get a patent you need to apply:

1) after you have a working product
2) prior to any commercial sales


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Mr. Blue - that question's been asked in the past, no lists, it changes constantly (drop outs, special favors to partners and friends who help in production or various other innumerable ways, mfr's. sample requests, etc.), would take up all my time constantly amending it and thus likely create MORE questions actually, plus typing up all 280+ names here in the first place is time better spent pulling all the multiple loose ends of this project together.

Aten, sure would be nice.

Stainless, CUT-_*ON*_! (how's that?)

Obsessive-Compulsive, have no idea, depends on the offer. Royalties would be best, then I could kick back and sip little umbrella'd Mai Tais on my sunny _lanai_ (that's "porch" to you non-Hawaiian types)...


----------



## Stainless (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

Stainless, CUT-_*ON*_! (how's that?)



[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds good to me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Hope you don't mind me making miscellaneous posts while trying to pass the time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

P.S. As we are already at neary thirty pages for this thread, perhaps we could 
start a fresh thread when shipping begins?


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie notified me and I have paid for my VIP... now, what to do for the next 6 weeks or so before I receive it?

For one thing, I've started my Bulkhead and 2AA accessories fund. 

If you fellahs had your choice of <font color="blue"> *raw aluminum* </font> , <font color="orange"> *clear over raw aluminum * </font> or *black HA * finishes, which would you pick? 

It would be presumptuous of me to set up a poll for this. I only ask this question because Charlie mentioned it to me and perhaps it would be an option in the future.

I like the looks of raw aluminum when it's new, but it isn't practical for me. The places I go raw aluminum corrodes like crazy. The aluminum has to be scrubbed to get the corrosion out, then treated. It is high maintenance.

I like the idea of a clear anodizing over raw aluminum. Nicks and gouges don't show up as blatantly as they do on black.

Black is fine with me, half of my flashlights are black and I think The VIP in black HA, especially with a Bulkhead affixed, is gonna be a very handsome light indeed.

A poll probably won't have any effect on the color/finish of the current run of VIPs, but it could provide good input for Charlie for the future.

Also, maybe it'll keep us occupied for another week as we await the happy news that they're being shipped.

Britt
PS: I carried my Super Baby Pin (SBP) last night, it was away at Roy's getting its runtime plotted. That the output of the SBP is about equal to the *MEDIUM* setting on The VIP is simply amazing. This is very exciting for those of us who want power in our pocket lights.

The low setting will give enough light output and runtime to read "The Hobbit" at night for even the slowest of readers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Britt, what a lucky man you are /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I am only on the second run, and I have to wait more than 6 weeks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Personnaly, I prefer *Black HA* for the first one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
I'll see if I have the right to obtain another one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Britt, why are you on every thread where I am too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## unnerv (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I am like clear, or raw as a 1st preference also. I love the look of fresh cut aluminum /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I prefer the clear, or gun metal look so my choice would be clear over black but either will work.

I did not get an email confirmation, was I supposed to?


----------



## zackhugh (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I gotta tell ya that the VIP prototype I saw looked pretty sweet in its "raw" unanodized state. The knurling even made it seem to sparkle a bit in the afternoon sun. The King's Crown was functional for excellent thumb deployment and rock-solid as a tripod in candle mode. But I'm getting off the topic of the finish. For me personally I'd prefer black HA for more durability even though the toughest action my lights usually see is a table top. Hawaii is humid enough where I'd be concerned about corrosion even from it just sitting on a shelf. I'd prefer the BulkHead and AA extender to also be black HA.


----------



## Radagast (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Black HA for me, please. Pascal, I'm in batch 2 also. Dis you get your notification yet? Not me, yet. No worries /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

For me the color isn't as important as protecting the metal. One VERY important part of the VIP is that it have a *type III hard anodized finish*. If that ends up being black, great! Natural hard anodized, great! The point is, when I buy a "good" light (meaning my best, most cherished ones), I want it to last, and in my experience the type III hard anodizing has held up FAR better than anything else. I see no point in spending all this money only to have my light get beat up in a relatively short time.

Before someone flames me on the "all this money" statement above, I believe the price we're paying for what we're getting constitutes a good value. I also believe that $159 (or whatever, going by memory) is a LOT of money to spend on a flashlight by non-flashaholic (some might say "normal") standards. I'm happy to spend it for a well-engineered work of art, handmade by MR Bulk! But I want to protect my investment, and the type III HA is one good way to help do that.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Forgive me everyone, but I will have to very uncharacteristically ignore the above posts about color "choice", as there Is none...

If, and I mean _*if*_, a couple of un-anodized bodies were to somehow miraculously appear, I might build them into VIPs -- and yet I would not be able to offer them in a fair manner since there is no way of keeping track of earlier color preference requests since I deleted all those e-mails and thus their respective dates.

So maybe an auction or something. But again that's only "if"...

Please keep in mind the black anodizing will be HA 3 - that's "three". As in the hardest grade available.

On an unrelated udpate: in these times of us occupying ("rebuilding"?) foreign soil it looks like I will be able to state without reservation that all main components of the VIP are proudly "Made in the U.S.A.", even the converters. And they will be assembled by hand (sometimes holding a hot Metcal soldering iron) here in Hawaii which is a state too -- just in case some a ya didn't know. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## javafool (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Well said Scott, I couldn't agree more. I'm all for letting Charlie invent and produce the best light he can and I have chosen to buy that product. I should be in the second group and darn glad to be there.

Terry


----------



## ZENGHOST (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...here in Hawaii which is a state too -- just in case some a ya didn't know. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hawaii's a state? Man, nobody tells me anything... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## Likebright (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Black is fine Charlie - that's wa-I-want./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif
egnore away. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Mike


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

well i dont care what color it is long as the beam is white and bright


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Forgive me everyone, but I will have to very uncharacteristically ignore the above posts about color "choice", as there Is none...


[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Yes, Charlie, please ignore our chatter and get back to work. I suspect idle hands like me will be talking about all kinds of things that would be a pain-in-the-neck to do. We're just jawing around the cracker barrel.

I'm hoping we'll get this thread up to 60 pages in the next month. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Next topic for idle musings: How many drilled and tapped holes can be put in a Kings Crown tail? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt the Brat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Roy (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Want me to dump this one also? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## darkgear.com (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

no...please... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Stainless (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Roy said:*
Want me to dump this one also? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ummmmm.... Roy..... I'm not sure, but I think it is possible.... perhaps even preferable...
to simply lock a thread if it is getting too long.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Roy said:*
Want me to dump this one also? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Oh man, Roy, you be da /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif alright. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt


----------



## Stainless (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
....all main components of the VIP are proudly "Made in the U.S.A.", even the converters.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie:
That sounds like a great opening line for the official VIP song...

MADE, IN THE U.S.A. !!!
IT WAS, MADE, IN THE U.S.A...

Whaddya think - all we need is a catchy tune to go with those words. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Overload (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
On an unrelated udpate: in these times of us occupying ("rebuilding"?) foreign soil it looks like I will be able to state without reservation that all main components of the VIP are proudly "Made in the U.S.A.", even the converters. And they will be assembled by hand (sometimes holding a hot Metcal soldering iron) here in Hawaii which is a state too -- just in case some a ya didn't know. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Even the LS?

Overload in Colorado


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Overload said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
On an unrelated udpate: in these times of us occupying ("rebuilding"?) foreign soil it looks like I will be able to state without reservation that all main components of the VIP are proudly "Made in the U.S.A.", even the converters. And they will be assembled by hand (sometimes holding a hot Metcal soldering iron) here in Hawaii which is a state too -- just in case some a ya didn't know. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Even the LS?

Overload in Colorado 

[/ QUOTE ]


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gifOverload,

No, the LS isn't made in Hawaii...what country are you From, anyway?


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

I Love the natural color of aluminum and especially Duralumin or any metal for that matter! HA kinda... looks like the metal has a 'tan' on or something. I built a table tripod in 1975 (High School) from Duralumin and today there's but the slightest patena of oxidation on the surface, and some dings- sure- but it still gleams and has that 'carriage' of maturity certain objects of art project- for decades . Surprisingly, my bright aluminum 10 year old Mini-Mag is also still, bright looking. I don't know if its HA or clear anodized or what?. My VIP is most likely going to share a spot with prized shinny metal collectibles such as an original Victorinox aluminum Officier- pocket knife, a Silver ST Dupont lighter..Grandpa's original Nickle Silver Gillette Razor... stuff like that. I'll take it out, slip a battery inside and turn it on every weekend to hunt for a favorite book, bottle of wine, my pipes or to signal my neighbors to come over for dinner ( Momentary switch would help with this)...that sort of thing.I believe that the VIP's extraordinarily 'Modern/Deco' look requires an Aluminim, not a black surface in order to fit in with the genre of Modern designed objects ( ...think Philip Starke) I'm reffering to. My EDC's will continue to be a Photon3Covert and a Turbo-mate. If I'm invited to the White House, then I'll take my VIP along. Who knows, the next President might appreciate it as an enlightening token during these dark times. What else did you expect ;-) ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## jtivat (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

Forgive me but I have not followed this thread closely am I supposed to be sending money yet?


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

Aten, when one of the later Corvette models was first prototyped (don't know the exact year, but the one with the long torpedo-like shapes over each fender and the V-shaped rear window when viewed from the top) the designer (named "Csaba Csere" or similar?) realized that to highlight the beautiful curves and undulations of the body it would have to be done in a metallic finish, and silver was finally selected. So I understand what you mean since the VIP has those knurled fins and the three curvy "tails" of the King's Crown switchguard. But I am partial to black, and have received numerous private e-mails telling me they agreed, and black it is. Besides, I am not positive I can get true HA3 in "clear" anodizing anyway (and if I can, pleae don't anybody say that now!).

jtivat, if you can tell me who your are (real name or e-mail addy you used to contact me originally) I can tell you if I notified you. You would need to be among the earlier half of the group who signed up on 1-18-04 anyway (I had to determine the cut-off point for the first group going by time of day, it was that crowded) to have been notified.

Otherwise Thank You all for your continued patience...


----------



## zackhugh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

<deleted>

Mr. Bulk himself answers the question! My post is unnecessary.


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

Sorry for confusing anyone about the finish of The VIP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif

I did penance today on my 1 hour walk by carrying 8 pound dumbells (no pun intended) instead of 5 pounders. Every curl with the left arm I said "Black" and every curl with the right arm I said "Only".

I knew they were Black HA finish quite a while ago. I meant to just see what you fellahs would choose if there were a choice sometime in the far distant future.

Same thing with holes drilled and tapped in the King's Crown tail. It comes with one.

If we want more holes drilled and tapped it's up to us the end users.

I have a gunsmith locally who does all the drilling and tapping of my rifles for scope mounts and receiver sights. He does it perfectly every time, so if I want any holes drilled and tapped in flashlights, I'll probably have him do it. He charges $15.00 per hole, which is roughly the going rate. For one hole, your gunsmith may charge a little more.

I only want one hole on mine, but I thought it might be an idea for those who, like me, can't drill straight or don't have the proper tools to drill and tap. 

[ QUOTE ]
...when one of the later Corvette models was first prototyped (don't know the exact year, but the one with the long torpedo-like shapes over each fender and the V-shaped rear window when viewed from the top) the designer (named "Csaba Csere" or similar?)... 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Charlie, I think that wuz Caesar Chavez, wer'n't it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

Britt


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

Black? Whew! Now I can use it as an EDC, rather than park it in the display cabinet with My Modern & Deco collections- what a relief !!!


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

Charlie,would you check where I am on the list for me please?I asked a couple of times but got no clear answer.
I saw the date of 18th Jan mentioned,and I was fairly sure I had been on the SBP list before that,but I'll stand corrected.
I'd like to pay while the dollar is still good for us limeys. 
Cheers mate,Phil.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

Zack, thanks for keeping your ever-vigilant eye on this thread.

Britt, just for that I am going to drill about forty holes in yours myself with a kitchen hand mixer-type drill (and not on the legs neither). Wasn't Caesar Chavez a Mexican revolutionary hero? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Aten, a mature and flexible attitude -- whatta guy...

stephen -- who you watchin'???

Phil_B, oh all right -- second group notifications going out tonight...


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Britt, just for that I am going to drill about forty holes in yours myself with a kitchen hand mixer-type drill (and not on the legs neither). Wasn't Caesar Chavez a Mexican revolutionary hero? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie, if you drill some holes in my VIP's head it will match the owner. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I may have been wrong about Caesar Chavez designing that early Corvette. Come to think of it, wasn't Caesar Chavez a boxer? Or a baseball player?

I think the Mexican revolutionary was Juan Valdez. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Phil_B, oh all right -- second group notifications going out tonight... 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

There are gonna be alot of happy fellahs.

Britt


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

ARRRGH!!

Caesar Chavez was the union leader for the United farm workers, largely credited with bringing benefits and a decent wage to the itinerate field workers in Californa. I won't go into the effect that had on encouraging illegal aliens to enter California.

Or was he the one who came up with that great salad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


I hope I'm still on a list. I haven't received mail from Charlie yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Daniel


----------



## bwaites (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

Corvette? 

Say this slowly--Harley Earl assigns Bob McLean to pen the first model in 1951-52, but Zora Arkus-Duntov becomes the face of the Corvette program at GM for most of the rest of the Corvettes life and is the name most associated with 'vettes.

Csaba Csere is a an automotive journalist.

Bill


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

LOL! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Thank you Daniel and Bill for setting me straight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt


----------



## zackhugh (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

Oh wait, there's more (even at the risk of getting more off-topic).

Julio Cesar Chavez was a boxer. A great one, in fact.
Cesar Izturis is a shortshop for the Dodgers and Eric Chavez is third baseman for the A's. Is that enough?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif


----------



## bwaites (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

And wasn't Caesar some dude in Rome? or was that Nero, or?

Bill


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

Ahhh!!! Zora Duntov! That's it!!! I even had a Duntov 30-30 cam in my souped-up Camaro in days gone by...how could I forget that name? But at least Duntov is a Mexican name, ain't it? Well, Ain't It???

My wife is resting comfortably right now, recovering from this morning's arthroscopic knee surgery with knee elevated and doing her favorite thing, watchin' Korean soap operas on TV. But I'm at her every whimsical beck and call today so maybe I'll send out notices tomorrow when she is well enough to hobble around the house on her own...

Okay, back OT -- the FA (First Article) proof body of the VIP has just been completed and only needs to be knurled, then it wings its way across the Pacific to me for final checkout on fitment and functionality (in other words I will build yet another prototype, but this one cut entirely by the actual machine that will make all 300 additional units), and barring any major adjustments to the CNC programming it will be Full Speed Ahead.


----------



## H00D (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

YAY!!!!

Say Mr. Bulk - can you give us an idea of what the BIG bulk head will cost... I'm not trying to be pushing ..just trying to figure out how much moola (Hawaian word?)and where I'm gonna come up with it...

Best to your lady wife...

stan


----------



## mst3k (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

Oh yeah and Charlie, when you do get one in black, please take a picture and use it as your avatar so we won't all be tormented with how beautiful it looks in natural aluminum.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Im jes kidding!!! I know this this gonna be beautiful in black. Actually its kinda funny, looking back how getting a black McLux was next to impossible and silver was the color of the production run as the black costs more?? I think that was the reason. Not really making any point here just passin some time.


----------



## kaseri (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

Julio Cesar Chavez was in fact a boxer. He won over 100 bouts during his career.


----------



## Marty Weiner (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

I got Charlie's "notice" today and haven't been as excited since I received "the" notice from the Selective Service in 1965 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.

PayPal en route Charlie.

Marty


----------



## Mr. Blue (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

HUGE PITA question::aypal is acting up...did you get it from phillyjudge?


----------



## bryguy42 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

I have paypaled Charlie for my VIP!!! HIP HIP HOORAY!!!

Now if only I can get my electric co. to not shut off my power till next month when I can pay the bill, I'll be o.k....

LOL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## bricksie (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

I also tried to paypal, and I am not sure it made it through (couldn't find server). Did you get one from sbricks? If not, I will try again tomorrow (it's getting late here).


----------



## Geode (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

Guys - what type of Paypal problems were you having? You might want to check your account (details) to see if the payment went through.

Mine appeared to go through without a hitch.


----------



## D-LIGHT (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP\'s Skin*

I didn't have any problem with PayPal.
Charlie's PayPal address is [email protected] and not his e-mail address ([email protected]). That might cause some problems.


----------



## Overload (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gifOverload,

No, the LS isn't made in Hawaii...what country are you From, anyway? 

[/ QUOTE ]

USA. I just was wondering where LS are made.

Overload in Colorado

(I'll fix my profile to avoid future confusion)


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Hi Charlie,

I don't believe it, I received my notification email /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
I sent my paypal payement, but I don't receive confirmation email /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif
Did you received it ?
I am, like all other in this thread, very impatient to received my VIP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

My paypal went through with no problem at [email protected] Hope that helps. Now I have months of acting like a five year old on christmas eve...
Any ideas on costs for the AA back and Bulkheads yet Charlie?
I'd love to place a firm order,if there's a list for that too. There goes that five year old again!! :-D


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

charlie tell ya wife to get well fast


----------



## bricksie (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

PayPal finally went through this morning - I am now much poorer.

Charlie - I think you added incorrectly in your notification email - $159 + $7 (to Canada) = $166, not $166.30. I know it's knitpicking over 30 cents, but I am a cheap SOB /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

You're right Bricksie ... and I don't see the mistake /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif
No problem Charlie, it's just my French 30 cents for this VIP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Likebright (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie,
I have been backpedaling through the thread trying to find where we were talking about the switch and what kinda knob was ending up on it.
I could find it. 
Did you go with the little round metal knob or what? Sorry it's probably covered but I've missed it.
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## avusblue (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

PayPal sent! (dontcha love that phrase?) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Now we wait . . . .

Dave


----------



## Reno (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie, you wouldn't by any chance be considering a production run of these just a stitch longer than normal to accomodate a Pila 168?? The light looks like a simply perfect EDC, but I'm a stingy ******* when it comes to those 123a's (plus, with regulation, I find they 'hit the wall' at the sorriest times)...


----------



## Reno (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

BTW, apologies if this question has already been posed, but the thread is just to huge for me to peruse right now...

EDIT - Just saw the 'disassembled' pic. Should be as easy as finding (or making) a properly threaded extension!!!

I guess a better question would be if a Pila would work in the VIP??


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I got my prepayment message too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif Standing by with /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif Money Order or CASH! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
My pregnant wife would KILL ME if she knew I spent Half that much on a flashlight! Sorry About your wife Charlie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Anyway, I sent you an e-mail back, but give my an address, and I'll throw in another 10 bucks for this inconvienence. I can't wait to send off this money! It's been burning a hole in my pocket for months! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif
Thanks Charlie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Wolfen (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Flux,
I believe Charlie said you can't use anything over 3 volts in the VIP because the boost circuit would overdrive the LED.


----------



## naromtap (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie - its me Pat, dont turn your back on me just because I'm 286th on the list, no seriously I may be lucky if there's only a few production errors...hey any of you boys used/played with the Trilight III (3x3w Luxeon III) conversion kit for, dare I say it, a 4D Maglite - meant to be good and at 240 lumens sounds it - I have one on order but would be interested in any comments?!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Man, I go away for a day (hey I gotta work too ya know) and all these posts pop up (although some are repetitive but I don't blame you, this thread is huge).

Cost of the BIG Bulkhead? I have no idea -- the proto I have now is a bare head (meaning no lens nor bezel), and the cost of adding those in has not been figured yet. Also there was a problem with the proto reflector's original surface and it was buffed down by hand, meaning the reflector is NOT as reflective as it should be, yet it still gave those incredible numbers, meaning the original metallized vacuum finish if left untouched would have produced even higher output. But this is a good question and we might as well address the rest of the subject now:

1) the BIG BulkHead (or BBH) will be made and sold by a partner who does Not want to get inundated with orders just yet, not till he is ready

2) he will be provided a copy of the VIP List so that you can get your BBH's according to the same "seniority" (hey, the "Senior VIP List"!)

3) the BBH vendor partner will get his total costs figured out including lens and bezel and then announce availability himself, either here or in a new thread ("VIP Accessories"?)

4) the original 2-inch BulkHead will morph into something better. Something that better fits into the "line up" more evenly, as it was felt that being nearly as big as the BBH (only about an inch difference in diameter), yet producing a dimmmer and similarly slim hotspot as the BBH, was redundant.

Gary you make a good point, but I don't have an anodized one to photograph yet, even the FA proof body that's coming over will be bare aluminum. Will photo one as soon as I get them (but then that would mean you guys would be gettin'em right after that!).

Regarding individual receipts (and Mr. Blue I do appreciate the way you asked, means you understand what I am going through) I am pretty sure Paypal sends you an automated one ("You have sent payment to...", etc.). If not, go to Paypal and check your recent transactions, it will show what you sent out. If both fail it means you did Not send payment successfully.  If you have problems sending me Paypal it is likely something to do with your end as I have been receiving Paypals regularly. If all else fails then of course e-mail me, as far as I know I have been answering all e-mails promptly.

Raggie, Thanks! Beginning from the moment she got home yesterday she has been telling me what to do and exactly how to do it, so I think she is well out of any danger as she is her perfectly normal self, 'cept she just can't chase me down right now, hee hee! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Bricksie, my bad (shoulda paid more attention in 'rithmetic), although I do point out that I am absorbing the 30¢ and 2.9% Paypal fees, so unless you absolutely Must have that thirty cents back... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Mike, yes this was talked about a lot before, but to ease the pain of searching through all those long threads -- the knob will still be fully machined out of metal, however it will be cut a little differently than just a simple cylinder, so that a bar or blade running across the top is formed, both to facilitate fingertip grip when turning, as well as to indicate what brightness level the knob is positioned at before hitting the Kroll switch on the end. So no surprises (or finger-press gymnastics...).

Unfortunately for rechargeable battery fans, the VIP converter accepts a Maximum input of 3V. This means the 3.7V Pilas will not work (sorry Jon, guess the VIP converter was designed a little too early!). However the AA extension will allow the use of two nimh AAs. The extension should be available around the same time as the BBH and/or New BulkHead.

Stephen - glad we could help, I hear charred pocket holes are very expensive to mend so I actually did you a favor... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Tim, thanks for chiming in.

naromtap, do I know you? Seriously? Did you e-mail or something, and if so, under what name or e-mail addy? And...production errors? Plus mentioning checking out some _other_ light? (Okay, *let'em have it guys!*)


----------



## naromtap (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Ok gents I'm sorry I realise my mistake & yes I was born today - shoulda known better than to ask for opinions on inferior products on this thread - only mentioned the 'M' word as I have one lying around that I didn't want to bin, but shoulda worked out how to start a new thread or something rather than just have slung it in this thread.

Charlie I did send you a begging e-mail for a VIP recently & did commit to the list, I was only kidding when I said 'it's me Pat' as of course you wouldn't remember a green horn like me, the bit about production errors, if I didn't get it wrong, was that you had left yourself a small margin for production errors and if there were'nt any I stood a chance of getting one. I dont doubt your your work for a second as I have read a fair bit so don't take me wrong otherwise the boys will lynch me. I now retreat, head bowed,& tail between my legs.


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Okay Pat, now this is going to hurt me more than you..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif okay, maybe not...

Did that take care of it Charlie?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Pat, were you the one wanting a possible "second"? If so I apologize and I'll have to look for that e-mail (although you have no info in your profile to clue me in). However if there are "seconds" I would rather have a "spare parts" sale or something, wouldnt want to waste a valuable VIP converter (unless whatever made the part a second was *Purely* cosmetic, of course, then I guess I would make up a complete VIP..."2"?). Then again the way things are going lately I may not have Any-thing left anyway...

Stephen, thanks for the back-up! Okay, for your flogging help you're officially moved to the Front of the Line (of your particular group who'll get theirs all at about the same time anyway...).


----------



## cue003 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Charlie since you say you may morph the 2 inch head into something better, then maybe you good do a flood setup for the intermediate head. That way you have the BBH and the FBH (Flood bulk head) or something. Just babbling sorry if redundant. 

I know you said people will be able to change the original optics etc but I would rather just have stand alone heads that I can quickly go back and forth between.


----------



## kj (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk wrote:*
2) he will be provided a copy of the VIP List so that you can get your BBH's according to the same "seniority" (hey, the "Senior VIP List"!)

[/ QUOTE ] 

Now MR Bulk needs to consider having a privacy policy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Joking aside, I'm okay you give my personal information to your _trustworthy_ partner for the BBH, but I'm hoping you have an agreement that the partner will not sell it to other 3rd parties.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

ok for those who never owned a mr bulk light ya may cuss when ya own one . ok listen up here is the story a super kewl person from this group helped me with my first mt bulk light i couldnt of got it with out him .he asked i dont say his name soi wont so this light arives im so happy its 12 noon no darkness yet. darn it darkness apears slowly like it does when ya want it tobe dark . so then it was dark. i hold ma baby pin i turn it on words outa my mouth was. w.t.f i seldem cuss but this light blew me away.it had a greta color beam and was very very bright. oki saw it and i new mr bulk could make another light i was looking into so i emailed him. and there came the ragmag this was before vip production started .i said i wanted a biiger light i wanted it bright i wanted touse commen batts.well he took om project. what i recieved was again a light i was amazed with sooon as i turned it on i said wtf manit was bright and perfect beam.sadly bad thing is now if i ever by another led light from some other place im sad when i turn iton its not to good and i bought many .well take care all im going to play with my baby pin .if ya look up ya may see it


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
ok for those who never owned a mr bulk light ya may cuss when ya own one... 

[/ QUOTE ] 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Raggie, you crack me up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Charlie, everything sounds great to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Glad to hear your wife is doing OK. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

That BBH (Big Bright Honker) is gonna be a hoot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Britt


----------



## naromtap (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Hi Charlie, I've added my e-mail address now to my profile so hopefully that'll clear up the confusion, all the best , Pat.


----------



## jtivat (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

PP sent for one VIP.
Thanks
JT


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I am not sure exactly what type of flood might be necessary, but I presume flood is probably best used closer than applications requiring spot, so if you remove the head completely it should provide wide and even illumination, especially with the brightness set on High. If you need a slightly more collimated pattern though, simply _de_-focus either of the BulkHeads as they work the same as other focusing lights, meaning that screwing the head in and out changes the beam.

kj, due to my line of (real) work, please keep in mind that I will Always choose my partners carefully. The person in question has federal security clearance due to His real occupation. You can rest assured that if He ever becomes untrustworthy, the world is probably coming to an end anyway. Besides, the information given would only serve to establish listees' priority in being offered accessories; however, for those who remain uncomfortable with this I can remove their names from the list and they simply contact the partner vendor themselves later, if there are any BulkHeads left. Just let me know. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Pat and JT, got it.


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I hate to contribute to all the noise that MR Bulk is filtering, but _(ah, caveat)_ I'm curious whether I "got on the list." If I didn't, I know better than to **** and moan about it.

I emailed on March 3rd (or 2nd, depending on the time difference). I'm erik.smith(a)mail.com .


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

erik I do recall seeing your address. I didn't answer?


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

I haven't received a response. It's possible that my freebie email host dropped the ball (it's happened before).


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Hmmm, then you will not receive notification when it comes your time. Got an alternate addy?


----------



## AlphaTea (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

How much is a VIP?


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

$163.30 shipped in the US.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

[ QUOTE ]
*idleprocess said:*
I hate to contribute to all the noise that MR Bulk is filtering, but _(ah, caveat)_ I'm curious whether I "got on the list." If I didn't, I know better than to **** and moan about it.

I emailed on March 3rd (or 2nd, depending on the time difference). I'm erik.smith(a)mail.com . 

[/ QUOTE ]


Erik I'm Still looking, can't find it anywhere, not in the Received nor Sent folders. Sometimes e-mails come in as a name only (does not show the actual e-mail addy unless I right click on Properties), can you tell me what "name" your messages might've show up as? You can PM to keep it private (or risk e'ing me again!).


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 14, 2004)

*VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

I was just discussing with a partner what to do with any "accidentally" un-anodized or perhaps un-knurled body parts if they do show up, and we came to the realization that one could take a standard HA3 black PowerPack (the central module containing the converter board and dimmer knob) and screw on all the silver-colored parts. Or even alternate screwing together the black/silver parts and come up with a unique "zebra-look" VIP. Or even -- hmmm...too many options to even think about...

Maybe I should purposely have some extra un-anodized body parts made up...not to comprise the original lights of course, since the basic VIP will still come as an all-black HA3 unit only, but just as extra pieces to be swapped in later by the end-user as "custom body parts".

Your thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Roy (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

Sounds great to me! I personally like plain un=anodized lights.


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

All I can say charlie is I can't wait for you to get down to where I'm at on the list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

Cliff I just DID notify you a couple of days ago! Uh-oh, are you using the new MSN addy exclusively? If so let me know and I'll send you the official notiification text again...

Roy, we'll see how it goes...(any un-anodized ones, I mean).


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

Charlie I'm using the MSN addy exclusively because I changed providers. So please send it to my msn addy. I also now have a pay pal account. So I can't wait to post pay pal sent.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

Sent to new addy...


----------



## TheFire (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

I think that having the body HA3 w/unanodized accessories could have a really classy look... please, spare some from the clutches of the anodizer!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

Well, since I will definitely be making the accessories (right after the VIPs are all built and sent), maybe just offer All accessories un-anodized? It's really much more economical (and less stressful) to make things just one way or the other rather than some of each, as economies of scale do come into play here, even on something as apparently simple as a single operation.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

Mebbe a(nother) poll?


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Non-Coloring !*

Charlie
RE:"Maybe I should purposely have some extra un-anodized body parts made up...not to comprise the original lights of course...Your thoughts, anyone?"
Grin! ;-) I guess our lobbying might have paid off !
As a designer and Modern/Bauhaus art collector, the reason I believe that the Natural/Aluminium finish of VIP will be the most collectible,enduring and prized... (Though I submit that black or near black are the best night time covert color) is based on a rule codified by the modernists and hereby paraphrased by me: The fundamental characteristic of shiny and valuable objects that makes them intuitively attractive and alluring to the eye is thier ability to modulate light in a manner that creates the widest range of tones (values) from lightest to darkest, especially when either the object or light are 'animated' through movement. In the case of metalic objects, that characteristic typically lies with brightly polished or satin finished objects made from metals such as Brass, Silver,Gold,Stainless steel,Aluminium,Pewter,Chomium and Platinum at the high-key end and Titanium, Bronze, Copper,Gunmetal or darkly plated metal at the low-key end. This characteristic is due to the resultant range of tones from spectral highlights, through a gradation of mid-tones, to near-black shadows- that in thier totality conspire to most alluringly reveal the true form, shape,heft, texture and volume of the object under discussion. The darker the color of the object, the shorter the tonal range of light it is capable of conveying, and harder therefore, it is to convey the aforementioned sense of volume, heft, form,texture and shape.Irrespective of whether the object in question is an automobile, sculpture, building,piece of jewelry, machine or machine part or other visually accessible object - this rule of perception applies with equal validity.Caveat emptor - The designer can elicit a specific experience from an object depending on the particular range or contrast of ranges they elect to employ in thier design. Examples include the use of LOW KEY ranges ( black, anthracite, gunmetal,carbon,bronze,midnight steel blue ) for objects intending to convey :Maleness,formality, night-time, heaviness,density,sombreness,mystery,elusiveness or fiendishness- (Think Black Tuxedo & Black Saphire-faced watch a black gloved hand holding a black pistol with black pearl handles) or...HIGH KEY ranges (Mother of pearl, pearl, silver, gold,stainless steel, aluminium, brass) for objects intending to convey -Daytime,earnestness,joviality,lightness,heroism,happiness and so on (Think 'Knight in Shining Armor', sporting a steel gauntlett ,a TAG Heuer  Link watch and holding Excalibur !
You heard it here first! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Non-Coloring !*

*"...(black, anthracite, gunmetal, carbon, bronze, midnight steel blue) for objects intending to convey :Maleness, formality, night-time, heaviness,density, sombreness, mystery, elusiveness or fiendishness - (Think Black Tuxedo & Black Sapphire-faced watch a black gloved hand holding a black pistol with black pearl handles)..."*

Hey, that's _*ME !!!*_ No Wonder I am making the VIP all black... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Radagast (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

I hope you're joking, Charlie. Please anodize the accesories. I'm paying premium price and I'd like the light to look like it.

BTW for the accesories, will it be a whole new sign up list or will you go down the same list as the light?


----------



## Radagast (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

Also, I thought the main purpose of anodizing was to make the light tougher. It's not just a paint job. Mine is not going to just sit on a shelf. I hope to EDC it.


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

Charlie Have not recived the E-mail notification at this time. I did recive your pm and have replied to it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Non-Coloring !*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hey, that's _*ME !!!*_ No Wonder I am making the VIP all black... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

*Black* is fine with me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Non-Coloring !*

Charlie Have recived your E-mail notification. And I can say with out futher adou PAYPAL SENT RIGHT NOW. HE HE HE /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

You know I'm in for an uncut/unknurled body section. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

*SIGHHHH*, okay, PINK it is! (j/k!)

Seriously I feel black it should be. If all else (including votes or polls or whatever) were equal, it would still be BLACK. Please no more talk of colors then, okay? IF there is/are any "spares/seconds" un-anodized or whatever then it/they will be offered as stand-alone purchases. Fair enough?

Cliff, I think we are now finally comfortably settled up -- correct?

Motty, got ya covered...


----------



## Geode (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

Charlie,

Cain't make everyone happy - anodized HA type III black as you originally had planned is good for me. Anodized is good for protection.

Just one request - no girly colors, please. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

Jeff, then how 'bout a "soft, muted, *****-Eye-For-Straight-Guy-approved" black? Haw!


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

Yes charlie I think we are. And I understand I can have any color so long as it's black. You know I think old Henrey Ford said that about 80 years ago or so.


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Latest Thoughts On Coloring*

Charlie.Count me in for an uncut/unknurled ( Bauhaus/Modern) body section in Black. BTW,Is that matte (covert) black or glossy (overt) black?
Thanks !!!!


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re:The Diatribe On VIP\'s Coloring*

"IF there is/are any "spares/seconds" un-anodized or whatever then it/they will be offered as stand-alone purchases. Fair enough?"
========
Yes Charlie, Fair IF you kindly agree to limit the edition of 'plain silver' color "Spares/seconds" at the time that you place them as stand-alone purchases. I'd hate for you to later discover that the HOT market is for Silver or Titanium color anodizing on VIP's and not Black... and then our 'rare' Silver versions would suddenly become the 'common' denominator.Not sure if you have all noticed, but with the exception of lights exclusively for LE, the mainstream color in bread & butter lights is shifting to Titanium/Silver/Gunmetal from predominantly Black. Please also do bear in mind that ALL flashlights like ALL cats look black in the dark- but they look thier respective colors in broad daylight. Also, If there's one object I like to easily find in a dark jump/go bag it's a flashlight- a light colored one. Anyway, this diatribe over color is pointless.Some of us may invest in aftermarket turning of Black VIP's to strip the black anodizing off of them. An expensive and frustrating proposition- but hey, there's work in MOD's...or so I hear (j/k!)


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -No Girly Colors!*

Folks- I'll "amen" that statement- No 'girly' colors for my VIP either. It's bad enough my Teenage daughter swiped my Kershaw Rainbow Leek from me ( just replaced it with a Matte SILVER Leek). I've learned my lesson RE those "Girly' Colors. It's too bad they sell like hotcakes to big muscular- testosterone surfieted guys like...Like Me!
Seriously, ABR ( Anything But Rainbow ) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -No Girly Colors!*

Sorry guys, I will have to ignore subsequent posts about color. VIPs will be BLACK, except for whatever mistakes spill out. And to be honest, some paid-up early signees already sewed those up (if there even are any) as a tiny flurry of heated e-mails just reminded me!


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -No Girly Colors!*

i tryied to make it black in photoshop didnt have luck.only color im concerned with is beam color /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -No Girly Colors!*

You certainly won't have to worry about beam color, will you Raggie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## MikeF (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie,
Just my $0.02 about the accessary heads. I plan on using my VIP as an EDC, and max throw with minimum size is important to me. So if the BH is designed to maximize throw, it's smaller size compared to the BBH would be a major plus. That is why I originally requested 2 VIPs, so they could both be with me at all times, and yet one could be with setup with BH for those frequent times when I need maximum reach, such as BEFORE I extend the mast on my broadcast microwave truck into a power line, and the second stock VIP for most other tasks during my 2:00am-11:00am work shift.
Thanks

Mike


----------



## geek (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Can I still get in on the VIP? I just discovered it and want one desperately. I e-mailed MrBulk but no response yet.


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -No Girly Colors!*

Charlie,

Black HA-III is fine for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Maybe, if you can put an autograph over mine, don't hesitate /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Stainless (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -No Girly Colors!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Sorry guys, I will have to ignore subsequent posts about color.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Alright folks - you heard the man. Lets have no more talk about color. Instead, let's try to pass the waiting time by trying to discuss something that has not already been beaten to death. How about holsters? Haven't seen much posted about holsters yet. Where could we get them? What materials might they be made of? What types might be availavble? What color should they... no! no! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif OUCH!!


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -No Girly Colors!*

Great suggestion, Stainless. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Here is a photo of a custom leather belt sheath for folding knives. I've had several made and like the design a great deal. 

The pocket of the sheath is custom made, shrunk and boned for each knife. To get the knife to come out of the sheath without intentionally pulling it out, one has to take the sheath off the belt, open the flap, and, holding the sheath upside down, whip it forcefully a couple of times to get it to come out.

I like the flap arrangement without a snap because it doesn't come undone near as easily as a snap retained flap. Spending most of my life up until recent years in the deep weeds, it would annoy me to no end how easily a "wait-a-minute" vine or a brush up against a tree trunk or bush would pop the snap open. I've lost knives due to this. 

I'm having this sheath made for my VIP, but I asked him to add a heavy duty brass snap to the regular flap arrangement. The snap will be below the cross-strap. The long flap actually aids things that snag under it to get out. The flexible flap just flops up and the twig or whatever, goes its merry way.

The VIP can be oriented inside the sheath with the head up or down.







Britt


----------



## Prolepsis (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -No Girly Colors!*

How about the Inova X5 holster? Looks like the VIP might fit(?). This is what I plan to use if it works. I like the X5 holster, because it is essentially a little pocket with a belt loop--the light sits low enough so that the top of the light doesn't bump against your hip/side when you sit.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -No Girly Colors!*

i never realy use a holster.i just pocket my lights i where jeans so i have big pockets.maybe ill try to use a holster though


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Mike, the morph will still be a nice thrower, just not as ultimate spotbeam nor as big as the BBH. But no purpose-built flood heads are currently in the works, although there may be later, if there is demand.

geek, got it and took care of you.

On the holster, I am having Britt make one for me, too. A classy loss-proof leather sheath provides a very organic look to match the "organic" (to me) look of the light, especially the tailcap.

The only difference from Britt's is I will ask that mine come in black leather to match my duty belt (hey guess what my new EDC will be pretty soon?).

Thanks for all the views of thie thread so far, if I had a nickel for each one...


----------



## acusifu (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

No color post here(I want Black) anyway, any anodized updates ?


----------



## geek (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I am *rabidly excited* to be on the VIP list! This light looks fabulous.

My personal preference for a holster would be a nylon horizontal sheath with a velcro closure.


----------



## d'mo (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Thanks for all the views of thie thread so far, if I had a nickel for each one... 

[/ QUOTE ]

... you would have enough for a VIP! 

Only joking! Please don't /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif me!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Here is a Photoshopped rendition of a BLACK prototype VIP (which will be - _*ahem*_ - the Only Color available, just in case you didn't know), kindly provided by our very own Aten_Imago to give you an idea of what the light will look like:






One more thing -- the machine shop has informed me that the actual finish will be less glossy than depicted here, a semi-matte texture like that of most products from a particular major tactical flashlight manufacturer.

Aten, Thank You for this very classy presentation.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I think this color is en vogue this season, thinking about it a little more - actually any season /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Looking great - congrats Charlie !

Hmmmh - how can one bribe this guy to get on the list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Klaus


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Very cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Thanks Aten_Imago and Charlie for providing this. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Looks like a suppressor for a Walther PPK. 

Britt


----------



## Stainless (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Great photo - LOVE the annotations! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Can anyone here imagine a limited edition set of prints - maybe numbered "X of 286" and signed by the master? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif
Properly matted and framed, it sure would "brighten up" my home decor!


----------



## keithhr (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

In case some haven't noticed but Charlie has made 4 references to color on this page alone. If I was him I would be getting irritated about people determined to press him for different colors. I'm in for whatever I see in the box when it shows up.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

man this light is going to rock .i just noticed it is brighter and a better beam color then a kl4 and its on its medium seting. and on low it smokes all the small lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Thanks for the picture Mr-Bulk

I'm still anticipating the arrival of my light saber err uhh VIP


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Hey- Thanks for the compliments Charlie & fellow CPF'rs. I'm always delighted to help my fellow materialists get a little 'higher' as we wait in anticipation ! I just love the VIP and man am I picky.It takes me hundreds of hours to zero in on the Award winners > www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/02_27/b3790100.htm+industrial+design+award&hl=en&ie=UTF-8 . I know the VIP will win something big this year- especially if the knurling is left out and some people get it the way the prototype looks- black or otherwise but pristine nonetheless. I'm lucky to own some beautifully designed technology hopefully, the VIP and Lotus Elise S will be added to my humble collection sometime this year - sigh! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## utomatoe (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Anyway to tell what number you are on the list? Maybe Charlie should have a "Now serving customer #xxx" ? I joined the list sometime in feb I think, I hope to still get a VIP...


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Klaus, don't pretend, you already bribed me! Now as to whether I can accommodate you is the question... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt, actually I never told anyone this yet but you might've hit the nail on the head and I'm making the VIP a dual-purpose tool... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Stainless, I'll leave the entrepreneurial extras to you...Aten can we get that shot in a high-rez 8x10 glossy?

keithr, we're not supposed to talk about it any more but I may take you up on your statement just in case the anodize doesn't come out exactly the way we planned.

Very observant Rags, I see you went back and read up on the brightness stuff.

Justintox, all (bright) things come to he who waits...

Aten the link doesn't open, get a not-found message.

utomatoe, I distinctly recall a "tomato"-something-or-other name in either the Notified or even PAID(!) folders -- sure that wasn't you? If not, e-mail or PM me (e-mail preferred) so's I can know who you are...? I think I've already notified people who signed-up out to around the middle of February...?


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

utomatoe, I found an "@thetomatoe.com" e-addy extension, that you? If so you are in the final group that will be notified shortly. Just need to get organized first, the worst thing that could happen is if even one person from a later group were to get his/her light before even one person from an earlier group!


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie, very nice pict of our future VIP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Do you think of engraving a serial number to every VIP? It'll be a must, and sorry if I repeat me, but to engrave your signature on every VIP would really be a mark of very appreciated distinction /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Britt, this leather case is very attractive, I thinks that it is completely adapted to the value of the VIP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Would it be possible to propose the manufacturing in bigger quantity so that the owners of VIP can order it?
You could already open a thread to know how many people will be interested. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
I am the first on the list for a black sheath /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Hey Charlie - will you be making a black version of the VIP?

(just jokin' of course /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif)


----------



## scrappy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Hi Charlie,

Sorry but I am paranoid, just wanted to make sure I was still on your list. I emailed you very very very late, and was hoping you didn't run out before you got to me. If you do, no biggie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif but if you didn't i'll send money right away.... Thanks Rich


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

That pic looks the dogs nuts.Beeeautiful.Can't wait to ruin a dark night with it.Bright as a KL4 on MEDIUM!! I hadn't noticed that bit.
Did we end up with just the one lanyard hole on the production model?
Do you know of any shop bought sheath/pouch that's a snug fit? Preferably not leather(damp climate eh?).
Phil


----------



## d'mo (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Hmmm, I was just thinking about using this light, well fanaticizing really...

Charlie, I don't know if this has been asked already, but will it be necessary to turn the VIP off when switching between brightness levels? Will switching while the light is turned on risk any damage?

Thanks,
-d-


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re:VIP Glamor Shot In High Rez*

Charlie
RE: "Aten can we get that shot in a high-rez 8x10 glossy?"
You bet, but I need a high rez picture of the VIP to start with, either the actual object so I can shoot it here in my studio, or a high rez image from you. The 72DPI image I 'borrowed' from your website is suitable for the screen or a wallet size picture, but not an 8X10.
I can already see Poster work for me in all this. Just imagine, Slick posters of the VIP and other flashlights marketed through CPF and hanging everywhere- In college dorms, our homes, locker rooms- you name it ! Well, we can work on this grandiose plan anytime Stainless and others wish to hammer out the details. In anycase, this industry needs better MarCom than I've seen. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## geek (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re:VIP Glamor Shot In High Rez*

> I don't know if this has been asked already, but will it be necessary to turn the VIP off when switching between brightness levels? Will switching while the light is turned on risk any damage?

It has been asked, and Charlie said there was no need to turn it off before switching levels.


----------



## d'mo (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re:VIP Glamor Shot In High Rez*

Thanks Geek!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Frenchy, engraving/laser etching will delay parts arrival for another one and a half to two weeks. Right now I am expecting arival of the sterile (unmarked) CNC-machined body parts the third or fourth week of April, which will make my end-of-April delivery estimate for the initial group very, very close as it is. On the bright side one could use a pointed implement to engrave any serial number one wants... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Good idea about a group order of the sheaths, though. Then perhaps they could be embossed with lettering some kind.

Scrappy I have one left on the non-notified list by the name of "Rich"...? Please e-me...

Phil_B, just one hole...

Aten, we may need some poster-style ("vanity"?) shots of the VIP when you get yours...

Thanks geek!


----------



## scrappy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

pm sent.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

btw ... did we talk about Luxeon color yet ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
--> bernie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif <-- Charlie


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Scrappy, cool.

Bernie, CUT-OFF! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

ahem ... gulp ... we said "white only", did we?
CUT-IN ???
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernie


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

White...Luxeons?

Yes.

White bodies?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif

And that's CUT-_*ON*_ (from the official "MR Bulk Rule Book")... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## coyote (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

yeah everybody, charlie's right, you're beating a dead horse.

it's his baby and he can make it any color he wants and i personally don't care what color he makes it, i still want it and i want it bad!


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

ok i just took a nap and dont laugh but i dreamed of the vip. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## acusifu (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Now that's a fan.


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Raggie, LOL last month my wife had a dream about a baby and woke up pregnant. Be careful my friend... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## MXDan (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

You guys just need to get on Charlie's good side. He already agreed to make my VIP with an overdriven 5 watt in a dark blue, without knurling, and he's preshipping the BBH and 2AA body in blue next week! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

lol im glad i didnt dream about a baby


----------



## LitFuse (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Congratulations Scott! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'm assuming you had something to do with this? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


Peter


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

i forgot to say congrats scott


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

[ QUOTE ]
*LitFuse said:*
I'm assuming you had something to do with this? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Uh, yes I did. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

I am milkyspit after all! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

(My wife really DID have a baby dream though. Very Twilight Zone-ish.)


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif Now that's WRONG! Oh yeah, congrats! now you'll be broke like me.... flashaholic, and a baby on the way. Do what I'm doing, and get all your toys while you can /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## CiTY (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Scott, Congrats to you and your wife! It's getting crowded in that house. You may have to move your light workshop into the basement! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Stainless (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Scott:

Congrats!

Maybe a Fliklite for the babies first rattle?


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Rattle... hmm... got... to... mod... the... rattle... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

We've already got a 4 year old and almost-2 year old. Looks like a whole family of flashaholics. The 4 year old knows many lights name: "Dada, I have Mister X? I carry MagCharger?" Plus the little guy sometimes fights with his big brother over flashlights. And (gasp!) my 4 year old already has his OWN collection of 5 lights! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

How will I ever explain Charlie's one VIP per person limit to these guys? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

CiTY, there's always that little shed out back... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Well, talk about inspiring dreams...








Not by me, nor by Aten either. Someone (who shall remain nameless, unless he cares to identify himself) e-mailed me this one.


----------



## Geode (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie - Can't see the flashlight in your picture. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## CiTY (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Are those headlights the 3 or 5 watt versions?


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

it uses a lux 3


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

THOSE headlights look a little green for CE (charlie's eyes)
But you sure don't want to close your eyes when you see them! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## GJW (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie,

This attractive advertisement for the VIP, it means that every owner of VIP can seduce of so attractive girl /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

If yes, I want two /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif
If no, I'll take the girl and buy one VIP after /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## x-ray (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Careful, you'll go blind (and I don't just mean after staring at the VIP on level 3)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Yeah, especially if it's cold out... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## bryguy42 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I dont care what color it is as long as it's black! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Hello Charlie,

ARC came out with racing stripes, now you have this. Where will it end...

Tom


----------



## bwaites (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Too much Flashlight, not enough flash!


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Hello Charlie I just showed my wife that picture and asked if she comes with the flashlight can I keep her. My wife's reply is " After I get more LIFE INSURANCE" so I think you should just send the VIP to me. She does not care if I buy a new flashlight or tool once in a while! Well it's just waiting for the post man to deliver it sometime in may or june as you guys know I'm about 2/3's the way down the list.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

*Update 3-18-04:*

Before I notify the next and final group, I have recently heard about several people NOT getting notification from me despite my best efforts with a relatively new and healthy e-mail system. Those people eventually made contact and all was resolved to everyone's satisfaction.

But to preempt any last-minute protests, I am going to post this list of people from both the first and second groups who have been notified and have not yet responded. A few possible reasons why:

1) Some are repeats as many wrote to me using two or more different e-mail addys/names. If you have responded and/or paid up yet still appear on this list, please notify me ASAP.

2) Some have dead e-mails, changed since signing up but either did not or could not inform me.

3) Some have been away and/or otherwise indisposed – if they don’t get back in time and/or don’t see this, _ces’t la vie!_

If anyone happens to know these people, please inform them. Once I complete this limited run of VIPs, barring some incredible surge of additional interest I do not plan to make more (because hopefully some big company will be making them by then!). As for me, it is onward and upward with new and better stuff!

Here we go:

03lab
Adams, Dana
Al Havemann
Alan Hsu
Cop77381
David Hardy
Donkim5
GoldenLoki
Henry ****inson
Joe Talmadge
k davidsson
Keith Cheng
Kevin Rey
Machinating
Maninblack
Mike Howland
Pat McDonald
Tylerdurden
Richpalm
Rick L
Robert Marotz
Roberto Roxas
Robocop
Sean Geiger
Sohn, Do Y
Tbenford(at)xxx(dot)com
Tcjc(at)xxxxxxxxx(dot)net
Tim Ross
Timothy Brennan
Tntlss(at)xxx(dot)com
Vikas Sontakke
Wy_lefty
Wylie Wiggins


Thank you for your kind attention to this matter.


----------



## naromtap (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I'm getting excited now, soon the final group will be notified, will I or won't I have made it in there?! If not, I will not fret, but look forward to Charlies next project instead.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Pat, five of the people listed above have now contacted me with two paid, one confirming payment a little later and two dropping out, so apparently there was a small issue with my e-mail. But as long as most of the others do not respond, you will have a secured place in line. And this is of course already accounting for those who intend to acquire multiple VIPs after the initial offering of one each is completed. I just don't want to run out, especially after assuring everyone that there will be enough to go around this time...


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

charlie do you write song i was looking at music and saw one with ya name on it


----------



## mst3k (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie, bud, I am just so happy for you. I have friends making cool pedals for guitar that are doing well because they got to profit from their design via a big company. I know that might seem a bit non-sequiter, my point, its really cool that you are being recognized. I think that is really terrific. You have certainly worked very hard to get there, and made a buncha friends and happy customers along the way. Im just curious. You haven't divulged many helpers on this project, ok you probably have, its a long thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

but, did any of the Skunks have anything to do with this project or is this one all you, my friend?


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP Girlie Photo-Collage*

Ony in America Do We superimpose Tools with Girlie Pictures. How would the ladies on CPF feel about that? Then again, that SMG 'silencer-like' VIP has 'testosterone' written all over it. It's more than a Bauhaus Modern Fantasy inspiring high-tech tailpipe look-alike. Its a very Manly Piece of Art and Science ! Let's please not mar the 'Master's' creation or offend any sensitive ladies in our community. The VIP stands alone, juxtapositions not withstanding


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Hey Cliff, when you sign up for additional life insurance can you make me the second beneficiary? I'm not sure the first beneficiary would be eligible for any of the settlement if she lands in jail! That way you don't lose out on the money, see? I'd make sure it was wisely invested -- in future flashlight projects!

Yes Rags, thanks for asking, been writing for the past 29 years (started in 1975), played keyboards and sang since I was ten. But I laid back from it a couple years ago (found this damn flashohlic hobby that wouldn't let me go!), but the real reason was after years of "pitching" my songs (making cassettes and later went high-tech and burned CDs of them) to various publishers and artists and even placing in a few national songwriting contests, I finally landed a couple of my tunes on jazz diva Gwen Howard's upcoming solo debut CD, hopefully to be released before the end of this year. The producers are G-Song Records based in Rancho Cucamonga (somewhere outside Hollywood, I think), California. One of the songs is the title track, "Bathe Me In Candlelight", and the funny thing is I mostly write Country yet this record company decided they liked the songs enough to "jazzify" (their words) them for Ms. Howard. Oh well, we'll see. Meanwhile I shall continue in my first (new) love, flashlights!

mst3k, thanks for the well wishes. As for partnerships, it was with several other guys (none of them Skunks), one of whom posts here regularly and the other two who monitor everything said here with a keen eye. They have always been free to sign up and post and get recognition, but have chosen not to. The fact that their actual occupations preclude them from "side-jobbing" in anything electronics related may have something to do with this, as well as the other guy not wanting to get swamped with extra work requests right now until he clears out a few more of his own projects...

Oops, Aten's not happy with us stepping all over his genuinely well done graphic inspiration. Want me to take the picture down? Say the word!


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

cool charlie.keep us informed when it is relased


----------



## utomatoe (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Argh! I want a VIP! Charlie, how much for overnight fedex? :g

Just kidding, I think I can wait.... maybe. Hrmm... I'm just bitter cuz UPS missed their overnight shipping guarantee to due "adverse" weather, right... apparently a little fog delayed their planes. No good UPS... *grumble* *grumble*


----------



## kitelights (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie - email sent - subject is Super Baby Pin.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Rags thanks. I certainly will.

No worries utomatoe, as the bible says, "All good things come to he who waits", (or something like that). Will be contacting your group after this list has been up for a few more days to provide an opportunity to fully resolve the situations of those who were not aware, and those who are simply going to pass.

Ken, I got you covered, sorry for the mix up, double-filing error on my part...


----------



## keithhr (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie, just sent you an e:mail you might find interesting regarding sound reproduction.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

btw the blue plate specail is very good to me it sounds like the blues.i dont realy listen to country.


----------



## d'mo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

You're probably not going to believe me, but I never saw the woman in the VIP picture until now. I just went back to look at it again and had to study it for a few seconds before realizing what all the fuss was about. 

Man, I guess I must have this flashlight addiction bad - all I saw was a beautiful.... sexy... flashlight. Where are my priorities!!


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Oops, Aten's not happy with us stepping all over his genuinely well done graphic inspiration.

[/ QUOTE ]
Yikes! Misunderstood again. Maybe I try too hard to be clever with words ? As I said to the contributor of the lovely background graphic, The layout was mine but the real picture was authored by Mr Bulk of the flashlight he designed. I'm just a hacker trying to contribute to the overall effort of the group (call me a VIP groupie). So the addition of the background didn't offend me- at all. Ijust wanted to suggest that we be sensitive to Mr Bulk's masterpieces and to the feelings of the ladies frequenting this forum- go ahead, call me a 90's guy. So, relaaaaax everyone. Anything that gets us reved up in anticipation of the VIP 'in hand' is good fun . So there, hopefully I've corrected the perceptions... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## x-ray (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

One of the songs is the title track, "Bathe Me In Candlelight"



[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds a little CPF inspired to me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie,

I waits patiently for the delivery of my VIP. In the meantime, I try to complete my collection with flashlights conceived or modified by you.
I received today a Super LGI of your manufacture (thank you Darkgear), and I also managed to get myself Super Baby Pin whom I shall receive in two weeks (thank you Shannow). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Which are the flashlights of which you are particularly proud and which it is absolutely necessary that I add to my collection? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I would like to acquire an original flashlight, why not make a VIP limited series in a metal more beautiful than aluminium? A VIP in Titanium, numbered and signed with your hand would have in my eyes an inestimable value. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Finally, here we are, between the dream and the reality there are times of distances, but what is indeed here it is that one can express wishes which can become reality. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Titanium VIP. I'm second on THAT list after Pascal.I'd buy one without hesitation.Back cut (grooved) just like the proto type in the pic. Mmmmmm....
Seriously though Charlie,when the main fuss dies down,do you fancy doing a special in Titanium? There's an interest in it here.I'd gladly leave a deposit to show good faith and I'm sure Pascal would too.
I'm a machinist so I know it's not only a matter of playing with the CAD/CAM,but if ya could,pleeeese consider it mate.
Phil.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

keithr, been at work today (started at 6 a.m.) just stopping home for "lunch". Will check out your e-mail a little later, Thanks.

rags, yeah it's pure blues all right. And believe it or not, that Satchmo voice is actually me...!

d'mo, a truer Flashoholic I've Never seen!

Aten, okay, I say we leave the pitcher up.

x-ray, haw! Good one.

Frenchy, very eloquently said. No wonder the French are considered the Romantics. My all-time fav is the Space Needle II, despite newer lights like the VIP that outperform it (slightly) with the BBH.

Phil and Frenchy, who knows? After all of this settles down maybe -- perhaps just an extremely limited run, would probably have to go with your magnanimous offer to get them paid for up front though, since in a limited number they would not only be very Exclusive, but very Expensive as well...

Well, back to the salt mines...


----------



## naromtap (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Pat, five of the people listed above have now contacted me with two paid, one confirming payment a little later and two dropping out, so apparently there was a small issue with my e-mail. But as long as most of the others do not respond, you will have a secured place in line. And this is of course already accounting for those who intend to acquire multiple VIPs after the initial offering of one each is completed. I just don't want to run out, especially after assuring everyone that there will be enough to go around this time... 

[/ QUOTE ]

cracking news - made my day Charlie!


----------



## Radagast (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Titanium!!!!?????

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I'd be in for Ti.


----------



## CiTY (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I'm in for TI. How well does TI anodize? or should we leave it bare?


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

ok dumb question whats the bh and bhp i searched thread and no luck


----------



## naromtap (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I think Titanium is best left bare - if they are making jewelery out of it......


----------



## naromtap (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

raggie I'm presuming it's the Bulkheads?!


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

cool that sounds corect.thank you


----------



## daz (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

You can count me in if you did a TI Limited Edition
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## naromtap (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Yeah I'm sure I too would be up for a VIP/TLE especially if the VIP is gonna be as good as I think it is.


----------



## ledlurker (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I thought Titanium did not conduct heat very well???


----------



## naromtap (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

yeah its a poor conducter of heat hence making kettles out of it - perhaps a good point?!


----------



## naromtap (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

..camping kettles at that!


----------



## naromtap (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

..and what about Titanium foil lined diving suits that reflect the cold OUT & the heat IN!


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Titanium is cool.period. :-D


----------



## d'mo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I'm in for a Ti VIP too!!! Hmmmm TiVIP? VITiP? Aw, heck, How about a TiBulk?....


----------



## Radagast (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Titanium should be left bare. I like a brushed finish personally. 

I thought not being a good heat conductor was bad for a light because heat needs to pulled away from the led. Part of what's interesting about the VIP is how the heat is sunk-into the body where the fins add lots of surface area for cooling. 

If that's not a big problem I'm definately in (well.....depending how much it costs). I'm a Ti addict!!!


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Uh, folks? I thought Charlie was getting a little peeved at all the talk about colors. Does this constitute a "color" as broadly defined? We really don't want to make MR Bulk angry, lest we all get... dare I say it...

*CUT OFF!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## naromtap (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I think we'll be O.K as this cloour/finish talk is in regard to a project that not only isn't near completion, but may never even be born.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

If Ti is a poor conductor of heat then all bets are off. But the thing to really look at (if someone has access to a chart of some kind) is not just in comparison to other metals, but other materials. For example I have heard that stainless steel has significantly less conductivity than copper, but one time the edge of one of my wife's stainless baking pans was sitting over (and not touching) a stove burner coil, and when picking it up by the opposite edge that was resting on the tiled kitchen counter it was still hot as heck.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Maybe a Ti King's Crown? It could simply be screwed on to an existing VIP, especially if the crenelating was (inadvertently, of course) used as a weapon...


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Material Thermal conductivity
(cal/sec)/(cm^2 C/cm) Thermal conductivity
(W/m K)* 
Silver 1.01 406.0 
Copper 0.99 385.0 
Brass ... 109.0 
Aluminum 0.50 205.0 
Iron 0.163 ... 
Steel ... 50.2 
Lead 0.083 34.7 
Mercury ... 8.3 
Ice 0.005 1.6 
Glass,ordinary 0.0025 0.8 
Concrete 0.002 0.8 
Water at 20 C 0.0014 ... 
Asbestos 0.0004 ... 
Hydrogen at 0 C 0.0004 0.14 
Helium at 0 C 0.0003 0.14 
Oxygen ... 0.023 
Snow (dry) 0.00026 ... 
Fiberglass 0.00015 0.04 
Brick,insulating ... 0.15 
Brick, red ... 0.6 
Cork board 0.00011 0.04 
Wool felt 0.0001 0.04 
Rock wool ... 0.04 
Styrofoam ... 0.01 
Wood 0.0001 0.12-0.04 
Air at 0 C 0.000057 0.024


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

*Charlie*, we've got stainless steel cookware as well. The handles (which are also made of stainless steel) have a really narrow part to DISCOURAGE heat transfer, and even so they can get quite warm after a while.

To be honest, I've always wanted to try building a flashlight into a nice stainless steel housing, mainly because I like the look and it's REALLY durable. Even a harsh environment, like salt water exposure, probably wouldn't do a whole lot to it, although of course it would still be subject to the little scratches that any housing might get over time.

Speaking PURELY HYPOTHETICALLY, maybe we could steal a page from the cookware designers and "sandwich" either copper or aluminum somewhere in the head of a stainless steel light to draw heat away from an emitter. That's what all the good stainless steel cookware does, of course, with the part that sits on the stove burner.

Except that in this case, we don't want to cook anything, but rather keep it from cooking! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

i know the good heat sinks on pcs are made from copper.but copper would be heavy as hect


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

from this site:

"0.219 W/cmK Titanium Ti"
"2.37 W/cmK Aluminum Al"

so as you can see, titanium would be a very poor choice for a luxeon flashlight...


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Ti, from what little I know of it as a layman, anodizes very well. Several of my knife-loving buddies, some of whom are also CPFers, anodize various Ti parts to customize their folding knives (where the locking mechanisms are often made of Ti, thus giving the knife wonderful detailing).

A cooler finish, though, is heat-treated, where the Ti naturally "bloom" -

http://www.hideawayknife.com/mick%20strider%20gallery/imagepages/image1.htm <--- Picture from FrontSight, of her Titanium HideAway knife (wonderful product!), a collaboration that's custom ground by Mick Strider of Strider Knives.





- TAD Gear's picture of the Strider PS; this one is a custom by Mick Strider, the production versions are made in S30V steel. 

I'm not exactly sure how hot or by what technique this kind of "flaming" effect is achieved, but it sure is pretty. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Okay, that's it, too much too soon too complicated -- black HA3 aluminum it is!


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

LOLROF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Black it is indeed !

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Classy, understated -- unmistakably MR Bulk. 

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

im happy i never had a ha3 light before /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Stainless (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
from this site:

"0.219 W/cmK Titanium Ti"
"2.37 W/cmK Aluminum Al"

so as you can see, titanium would be a very poor choice for a luxeon flashlight... 

[/ QUOTE ]

From the same site:
2.37 W/cmK Aluminum
3.17 W/cmK Gold
4.01 W/cmK Copper
4.29 W/cmK Silver
Titanium would be a poor choice, but silver would be a GREAT choice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif (Anyone care to start a feeler thread for "VIP Sterling Edition"? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

i've always wanted to mess around with silver, but i'm sure the cost would be *immense* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

not sure how well it would machine either...


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Okay, SILVER it is -- NOT!!!

The *FA* (First Article proof) arrived today, made on the actual autofeed CNC machinery that will be sculpting all VIPs. There will be a few minor adjustments to the CNC programming as I strive for as-close-to-perfection as I can get (lining up some holes for better appearance, a few ease-of-production spacing changes of a few thousandths of an inch, that kind of thing), but it will pretty much look like the pictures below.

However, in rushing the CNC house to crank this baby out, they didn't knurl it yet.

Here are the original and FA protos side by side:






As you can see, the all-metal knob is "bladed" so not only can you see it, you can also feel it in pitch black darkness to determine beforehand which brightness level it is at.

Notice the "cutouts" around the King's Crown, I made the sides go down straight a little more before curving inward to enhance comfort of the clickie finger. Here's a close up:







And finally, in the original hand-machined prototype the tiny setscrew that holds the switch in place happened to be positioned halfway into one of the fins, so I had the finning pattern widened so the screw hole would be situated in between them:







The hole would be near-invisible when the body is anodized black.


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I'll go with the majority - whatever that might be - for the smooth-vs-knurled. I like both, to be honest. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

However, I do like the _original_ King's Crown *quite* a bit more..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Thanks again ! 

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

which one will it look like?im confussed


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
which one will it look like?im confussed 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too Raggie....I think the first one looks better, but I think Mr. Bulk is talking about the second one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie, I like the knurled. Better tactile feedback, better grip. IMHO just better overall.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I vote for knurled all the way. I also like the _original_'s closer fins better. With the allen being halfway on a fin doesn't bother me especially since it will be black. I think I could get used to the wider fins but they must be knurled! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

I'm with Allen, I like the _original_ King's crown way more as well. Well I guess what this all means is that I basically like the _original_ design over the _FA Proto_.

I guess we'll have to see what others think.

Thanks


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

i kinda prefare the one up top on left but ill take what i can get


----------



## acusifu (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

The knurled is much better.


----------



## coyote (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

with or without knurling?

hummmm

your knurling looks like it's well done, so that's a plus.

knurling would make it a bit more grippy. that's good too.

in the photo the non-knurled version looks "real purdy" in it's silver-polished state, but i do think if the unit is going to be black, it would look even better WITH knurling.

that's my vote: knurled (if you stay with black HA)


----------



## kj (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I'm with darkzero on all points.

Especially, I see the difference of the width of the groove is major... and I like the narrow / close fins on the original.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

In all likelihood we will still go with knurled fins, just wanted to see initial reactions. But the switch screw is of a certain size and positioning on the body that cannot be changed, thus if the fins were much closer the screw hole would compromise the strength of the fins in that area (making them too thin-walled). I guess we could mill out that whole area so there would be no fins around the screw, but the whole intent was to Hide it. People fussing with it (causing the switch to become misaligned with the rest of the internals) would not be a good thing...

As for the King's Crown cutouts, you really have to get it in your hands and operate it to see why the wider cutouts are significantly better. Please keep in mind the body starts life as just 1" wide aluminum stock which limits total circumference length, thus we can't make the legs _Too_ skinny due to structural integrity considerations, and thus the wider straight-in cutout was developed. Makes a world of difference in operative feel, especially for those with wider fingers/thumbs which will get slightly "squeezed" as they depress the switch.

Let's see what additional discussion pops up about these subjects; I gotta go get some sleep (work another 6a to 6p shift tomorrow). G'Night...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## StanTeate (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Could they do the knurling with the wide fins? Crown may be more functional w/ new style but older style is more visually appealing. Function over form for me. Thanks for asking!

StanTeate


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I would go for non knurl or smoother knurl every time.Smooth looks classier,and would be easier on my pocket,as I intend to use it that way.
If you get a spare unknurled one Charlie,you have a customer,if not,that's cool too mate.
Phil.


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

i'm not sure what you mean by saying the screw would compromise the stablity of the fins... it looks to me as if the origional version should be more than sturdy enough...

if people are going to mess with the screw, they're going to mess with the scew anyway /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## mst3k (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Its your light Charlie. In my mind I love unique and beautiful. I would favor structural integrity over weakening something in the body in favor of a necessary screw. In other words, whatever you deem to be long lasting and beautiful works for me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Thanks again for listening to us, Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

The King's Crown point, for me, is more an aesthetic one. I think that your proof definitely looks like it would prove more comfortable in-use, but hey, I'm willing to trade a bit of utility for a bit of disco in this case. After all, I'm only going to be "clickin' on, click'in off," right?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif No tiTn possible /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
Gold or even Silver will be wonderful too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Ok, about the knurling or the fine ones, like some other I am not realy decided /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif
Charlie says that we have to get it in hand to see the fine's advantage /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
OK, Charlie, send me the two prototypes, and I would say to everybody who is better /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## bwaites (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I like version 2, I'll leave the knurling issue to he who designs the light!!

Whatever you like best Charlie, I like. You're the one holding the light, if you say one is better than the other, then the only way to change my mind would be a direct revelation from on high! I trusted you to figure out the hard part inside, if you say the outside works better this way, go for it!!

Too many cooks spoil the soup, a horse designed by a committee is called a camel, etc.

Thanks!

I'll get the Paypal thing straightened out in the AM, Just returned home from my daughters State Drill Team Finals. She (and her team) are now 2 time defending National Champions, and took First in a new division tonight, (High Kick) after their first places in Dance/Drill the last two years. Nationals is in Anaheim at Disneyland next weekend, and they will go for 3 in a row.

Bill


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I believe it was Atomic6 that brought this term to the boards... "radial purchase" aka CW's "lateral traction". Good wordsmithing is enjoyable to me. The first time I heard the term "Wordsmith" Darell used it. Of course, Darell is the one that caused many of us to become unable to spell barell. I digress.

Though I share the desire for a silver anodized iteration as an artistic display, the original knurled 26 fins in BK HA III would be best, IMHO. After all, the VIP has been designed to be *useful*.

Most definitely original KC if that's still under consideration. I have no problem with popping for some more dollars and waiting for a Ti version of the original design. A TiKC would make a nice add on component.

I did want to know how development on the diamond baguette inlaid, platinum King's Crown SUTC inspired VIP mens LS emitter ring was going. I had thought that a 7kt yellow cabochon sapphire seated in the tri-prong might make a nice lens.


----------



## javafool (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

How do you expect us to use this thing as a file if it isn't knurled? There goes a big part of the utility /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif Seriously, I'm just kidding!

My first choice would be to knurl every other fin. That would have an awsome effect. But I doubt that is practical and those of us who have paid would probably need to send another paypal to cover that modification.

Okay. let me start all over. If the knurling is shallow like the ARC LS it is too shallow to be of much benefit. If it is aggressive like the SF L4, it is too much and will file holes in peoples pockets. BUT, if it is similar to the knurling TnC does on his lights, that is a very comfortable and functional knurl.

No matter which way you go Charlie, I'm gonna really like the VIP!

Terry


----------



## nikemboka (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I like the knurling better.


----------



## Tweek (Mar 20, 2004)

*New FA proof VS original proto*

Here are my opinions on the original proto / FA proof changes.

*Fins:* I prefer the smaller gaps of the proto. I faked up several stacks of pennies, nickels, and quarters to roughly compare the gaps of the two against each other, by feel. One idea I had as a compromise between the two is keep the spacing of the original fins, except for the setscrew groove, and make a matching large groove in the tail end, to balance it out. My imagination and coin stacks suggest that this might look decent, while still obscuring the setscrew hole and keeping fin weak areas down.

*Knurling:* Definately a keeper. Even with the limited grooves on the quarter's edges, I gotta say keep the knurling.

*King's Crown™:* Without any sort of usability testing, it's hard for me to say, but I think the newer scallops of the FA's tail end would be better in the long run. I know my fingers will be spending a lot of time in there for sure... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

My $9.25 worth of coin model opinions... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Chris


----------



## LLLean (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: New FA proof VS original proto*

Personally, i never understood why there's a need for much knurling. I've never had a flashlight - knurled or otherwise - slipped from my hand/fingers. Do people really have such slippery hands?

Ok, ok, some knurling is alright, but not too aggresive. And wide spacing between fins will certainly make flashlight less comfortable in the hand. Just my humble opinion. I'll take whatever Master Charlie decides.


----------



## Likebright (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Mike


----------



## LightChucker (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie,

*The smooth ribs look great to me.*

I haven't said anything about it until now, but the knurling has never looked good to me. So, I am glad you have asked the question.

While I am here, I am concerned about the kings crown. I am afraid that it is going to cause some trouble when carried in a pocket. I am afraid that it is going to poke my leg (or worse!), or that it will wear a hole in my pocket. It reminds me of the original "vine-catcher" on the mussle of the M16. (The McLux style would solve these problems.)

Chuck


----------



## Luff (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: New FA proof VS original proto*

Just some food for thought:

Knurling is good for more than just grip and looks: it increases the radiant surface area for heat transmission. Having closer-set fins offers the same advantage. I like Tweek's design suggestion of using two wider cuts on each end (they may also offer gripping opportunities for a kydex or similar sheath).

I like the original, narrow-knurled fins better, but it's not a big deal to me aethetically. The big "BUT" here is how much a CNC design change at this point may cost Charlie in both time & money ... and I'm thankful I'm not the person who has to make the final decision. I'll be happy with the VIP that arrives in the mail.

I believe the new King's Crown™ design will be more likely to hang on key rings, threads, etc. in my pocket than the more smoothly rounded original. Not having the proto in hand, I can't judge if the thinner 'crown points' are as stucturally sound. I wonder, too, about breakage if the new design gets dropped onto concrete or if the 'crown' is subjected to other point-impact abuse. FWIW, the orignal's curves really appeal to me.

WOW ... I like that switch!


----------



## geek (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

The wider ribs seem functionally equivalent to knurling. If you wind up knurling them anyway, that's okay with me... but I hope they stay wide. I totally agree on the set screw issue, and I think the wider ribs look much nicer as well. 

It seems like the new design would make it easier and cheaper to produce matching power packs for the VIP later, since there's less "detail work."

The original King's Crown is more aesthetically pleasing, but the revision looks more functional. I'd much rather have it work well than look swank.

Overall, I must say I like the new prototype significantly better than the original.


----------



## Radagast (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: New FA proof VS original proto*

I like the narrow space fins a lot better. I like the new KC. Knurling...either way has pros and cons so I'll trust Charlie's judgement. The button is nice but I'm not sure how you would know the setting. There's three positions so two will look and feel the same. Maybe instead of a rectangle it could be more of a teardrop so there is no mistaking the position. The point could be towards the tail for one handed use ease.


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re:VIP Hybrid Laminated Metal Head*

MilkySpit hit it on the head. I just consulted with the only guy I trust with questions on Thermodynamics in Metals - my Dad. He said..." with reference to this person's comment..."maybe we could steal a page from the cookware designers and "sandwich" either copper or aluminum somewhere in the head of a stainless steel light to draw heat away from an emitter." That solution is the ideal one. Specifically, A metal with the highest conductivity should be nearest to the source of heat to expedite transfer where it matters most to performance (Gemba)- which then can be slowed as much as possible,at the level in the 'sandwich' that contacts a heat sensitive substance ( human flesh ) with the most insulation occuring at the actual point of contact. Thus the ideal solution is indeed very similar to what the cookware industry has evolved with the following subtle difference.. The transfer gradient need only be in one direction ( since the inside metal will not be exposed to view or the elements. In other words, whereas cookware is typically : Stainless Steel or Aluminum | Copper | Stainless Steel or Aluminum . The ideal Thermoconductive flashlight head would be: Stainless Steel or Aluminum | Copper. He added this. Taking end-user comfort into consideration, mimicking the use of heatsink cooling fins in early internal combustion engines as a surface treatment, has the dual effect of dissipating the surface effects of conductivity by introducing gaps of air as well as adding to ergonomic factors ( tactility ) and aesthetic factors ( industrial look )." Sorry for the 'mouthful'- Dad's like that. It is for this reason that I personally feel that a Copper Core VIP with Duralumin or Titanium skin ( with or without anodizing) and un-knurled ( read- Cooling Ridges HeatSink ) could be the pinacle of VIP flashlight design. Placing it in the 9 out of 10 point category.The remaining 'tenth point' would relate to a solutions of how to hang the light from a lanyard vertically and how well accessories meet contextual and ergonomic requirements. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: New FA proof VS original proto*

Okay, I normally stay out of these type of arguments, but YOU ASKED FOR IT!
I too like the origional fins, and agree with TWEAK. I definately would like it to be knurled, and the KC; while I like the old style better, I believe you when you say the new one is better. But the original one has a beveled edge between the points, and I think that would make the new one look more pleasing to the eye.
Sorry Charlie, I'll stay out of it now.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re:Too Much Success Scare U Friend ?*

Oh to be in Mr Bulks position! The envy we must all feel. Imagine having a Top Drawer winner like the VIP and even before it's out the door, We've added a plethora of enhancements to it. This folks, is the Power of the Internet. We've accelerated the VIP's evolution by 100 fold- and that can be scary for some, but not for me. I love to drive ( not speed ) at 120MPH on the AutoStrada. Internet VIP Speed is fine by me. Ok, Ok, Black HAII for now is fine, but orders are already coming in for the VIP range.Mr. Bulk should be planning where to buy (more?) Prime Real Estate and where to store the eminent Gold Bullion he should be getting ( Switzerland- where else ?) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Stainless (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Here are the original and FA protos side by side:













Which brings me to this question: what do you think about leaving the fins smooth? (hey Aten don't feel obligated to answer, I already know what You think!) 

[/ QUOTE ]


Hmmm... the original, or the FA proto... hmmmm
BOTH! YES - both is good! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Seriously: the original is beautifull, but the wider fins may be stronger, and the new crown may be more practical. I think the knurling definately adds to the aesthetic appeal. (Greater spacing between fins may also make it easier to keep pocket lint and such from collecting.)

P.S. Charlie: regarding your muusic, if you have a CD ready for sale, you should advertise THAT instead of your famous swinging logo. This thread is approaching 20,000 views, and the VIP is not even shipping yet!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: New FA proof VS original proto*

I just now went over the posts and kept a rough count of the six basic choices (dilemmas?):

New Fins vs. Old Fins:
5 to 7

Functional K/Crown vs. Aesthetic K/Crown (and BTW, I happen to think the Functional K/Crown is also more aesthetically pleasing with its straighter lines):

9 to 5

So about the same or slightly leaning towards one or the other (New K/Crown and Old Fin), although this is not an official poll and there will be none since as some have already pointed out both here and in e-mails, DBC (Design By Committee) can result in a CF (Cluster F*ck), especially for the guy in the middle, and thus the designer (yours truly) has to hold final sway.

But the significant difference was in the knurling - 15 people were in favor of knurling with just two against.

So we will go with knurling; in handling various lights with and without knurling (something I've been doing a Lot of these past hours), I found you have to have some "fairly" rough knurl to actually create the result required from knurling in the first place - grip:

The thin, scribed lines of the Maglites, et al, serve to do little more than dress up the surface. There is minimal frictive purchase, if any.

Conversely the knurling on the dozen or so Surefires I personally had on hand were actually _Flat_, diamond-shaped plateaus (take a look at some under a good magnifier) with a small, ragged, raised edge on _only one side_, with all plateaus featuring this on the Same Side. As if the knurling tool was forcefully slid off in a deliberate direction. This creates the extremely grippy, although somewhat abrasive, surface some have experienced.

The knurling on the _first_ VIP proto is comprise of raised diamond _Points_, like that seen in the checkering on fine rifle stocks - and this will be the knurling coming on the VIP.

A valid point brought up about the finning is that the wider fins will allow integration of new accessories more smoothly. And dropping the light to land on its side will be less prone to damage with thicker, stronger fins. And knurling the tops of these wider fins should promote the same "look" as the original proto. Also bear in mind that the pictures here are close ups that make the fins look huge, when in reality the light is only like 4 inches or less in length. The fins of the FA proof are actually quite thin and narrow in person, and on the original proto the area where the half-cut fin was created by the screw hole is paper-thin. Short of boring out the finned area around it, a little drop or nick there would keep the screw in for good, thereby precluding the easy removal/replacement of the dimmer switch if ever there was a need.

In fact from my local Flashoholic friends who have seen the original proto with the knurling, the overall comment was that it "looks like jewelry", all sparkling and shimmering while the body is rotated slowly under strong light. But this is when UN-anodized. You would likely not notice the same effect after it is all coated black.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: New FA proof VS original proto*

so it will have the wide spaceing and knurling?.im so lost lol.


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

Charlie
Magnificent !!!!!!!! In detail but briefly:
1- The final Switch is Magnificent and in sync with the Bauhaus/Modern Theme.
2- The wider spaces between the ridges are excellent and in sync with the Bauhaus/Modern Theme and they facilitate clearing of debris that may end up between the ridges in the valleys. Humn...how about an accessory VIP maintenece kit? Polish,little bristle brush, tiny lubricant applicator, fleece sack ( for those chilly nights)
3- The lack of knurling ( What was that knurling for any way? - Since in real-world use over time it will eventually wear down and look like %#@*) ...is in sync with the Bauhaus/Modern Theme. This emphasises that the VIP is as beautiful an Art object as it is a Functional tool. Personally, I like smooth silky surfaces under my hard and forceful finger tips ;-) and contrary to popular myth _* tractor tire textured surfaces do not necessarily enhance grip or traction*_ My experience has been that the type of knurling I've seen on the VIP Proto is mostly decorative and serves a mostly positive aesthetic function (variation of spectral reflection across a surface to create variety)... which will be nulified anyway by the Black anodizing...as I said before.
4- The adjustment in the profile of the Crown Tail Cap is an excellent optimization of accomodation / affordance for enhanced performance of the act of using the clickie switch. I prototyped the functionality with 3 profiled users plus me, with cardboard tube models of the VIP here in my lab Preliminary tests show a 30% improvement in target aquisition ( hitting the switch quickly in the dark) versus error (missing the switch and 'snagging' on the points of the crown).We also tested the mock-ups with calf skin driving gloves on and the variance shifted to 60% ! Personally, I feel the aforementioned Bauhaus/Modern Theme is somewhat diminished by the apparent truncation of the otherwise 'architectural' sweeping parabolic profile created by the prototype version. In simple English- this IS what we call being "between a rock and a hard place". I'll leave it at that.
*Please feel free to read my post RE: Thermodynamic metalurgical possibilites for the VIP...elsewhere in this thread.*
God Speed and Thanks for gifting us the next Bauhaus/Modern - Museum of Modern Art and Industrial Arts award winner. $$$'s are anxiously waiting Charlie.It's time to bat!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## springnr (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I favour the original.

The wide spacing does not appeal to me. If you were to graduate the spacing from wide enough for the set screw to narrow at the other end while leaving the ridges the same width you could have a spot for the set screw while adding to visual appeal.

The graduated spacing might diminish the need for knurling. The knurling does not need to be aggressive but even a shallow impression helps and adds to the looks for me.

I also prefer the original kings crown with some beveling to provide relief but ergonomics should decide this.


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie, I've got to say this... there's something very Hawaiian about the combination of knurling and the King's Crown(tm) in your design. For some reason it reminds me of a pineapple, as seen in the decorative sense in various stylized elements around Hawaii (at least the few places I've been in Hawaii). I mean this as a COMPLIMENT! I like that styling: it's distinctive, and it certainly does fit with the environment of the master designer. No doubt I would design something different, based on my own local influences, but that's the whole point. This light is unique, and a pleasure to see each time it's pressed into service. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Form without function is useless.
Function without form gets the job done.
Function AND form is a beautiful thing.


----------



## bmstrong (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I'm gone for a couple days. AND. I. Find. I. Have. To. Catch Up. On:

7 pages! Over 100 posts! Amazing. Just Amazing.

Charlie: Count my vote for the New Style Spacing with some kind of Knurling. The new Kings Crown is Aces. Wider is better! 

Brian


----------



## unnerv (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I would have to say I really like the original best. The wider reminds me of a leadscrew more than heatsink. I liked the idea of possibly making a wider ridge on each end to facilitate the setscrew and still have a ballanced look, while all the others have closer spacing. I would say nix the knurling, because as pointed out earlier, in the pocket the points will tend to wear with silver poking though the black anodizing, which will take away from the clean look of the light. The old kings crown definately looks better, but with the new one being more functional I could go either way. In summary, if this were my baby it would have to be closer spacing, no knurl, and either crown. That being said, it's not MY baby, but Charlie's, and I am just happy I'm on the list.


----------



## Radagast (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

For the button how about something more one handed. Here's a very sad drawing of what I'm thinking:





The first is the newest prototype button which to me looks like you would need to pinch it to switch between levels. I'm just throwing out an idea, but could the button be made so it can be switched with just the thumb? With the second and third drawings, I think it would be easier to move the switch. I need some help with this idea /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif...anyone?


----------



## Zvi (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I like smooth fins better /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Stainless (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

[ QUOTE ]
*Aten_Imago said:*
Charlie
Magnificent !!!!!!!! In detail but briefly:
1- The final Switch is Magnificent and in sync with the Bauhaus/Modern Theme.
2- The wider spaces between the ridges are excellent and in sync with the Bauhaus/Modern Theme and they facilitate clearing of debris that may end up between the ridges in the valleys. Humn... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Aten:
Not to go off topic here, but could you possibly post a link to some material which might help some of us "common flashaholics" better understand "Bauhaus/Modern Theme"? As long as we are learning about thermodynamics, we may as well learn about other topics...


----------



## phoneguy (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

I like the wider fins and the smooth finish , less abrasive.
I think the wider fins should provide ample grip without the knurling.Just my .02 cents , whatever I recieve will be awesome.
Bryan


----------



## cue003 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: New FA proof VS original proto*

[ QUOTE ]
*Tweek said:*
Here are my opinions on the original proto / FA proof changes.

*Fins:* I prefer the smaller gaps of the proto. I faked up several stacks of pennies, nickels, and quarters to roughly compare the gaps of the two against each other, by feel. One idea I had as a compromise between the two is keep the spacing of the original fins, except for the setscrew groove, and make a matching large groove in the tail end, to balance it out. My imagination and coin stacks suggest that this might look decent, while still obscuring the setscrew hole and keeping fin weak areas down.

*Knurling:* Definately a keeper. Even with the limited grooves on the quarter's edges, I gotta say keep the knurling.

*King's Crown™:* Without any sort of usability testing, it's hard for me to say, but I think the newer scallops of the FA's tail end would be better in the long run. I know my fingers will be spending a lot of time in there for sure... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

My $9.25 worth of coin model opinions... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Chris 

[/ QUOTE ]

I 100% agree with Tweek. The original -- minus the kings crown -- looks 100% better IMO.


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I like that new switch. Looks like the newer KC choils will fit my thumb or forefinger tip better.

I like knurling, 'specially if it has the points, like gunsmith checkering. 

Whatever is decided upon for the final version of this little photon dynamo, I'm going to like it alot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## springnr (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Hard to tell without the VIP in my hands for a 3D look but from pictures the close fins are fine example of NC Machining capabilities where as the wide spacing looks more like something an MBA would prefer. Good thing is it won't be long now till we each get to see the VIP up close an personal like now though.


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP- Bauhaus/Modern Definitions & Resources*

Bauhaus/Modern/Constructivist/De Stijl
Bauhaus - School or (Discipline) of Design 1019-1933. Motto-"art and technology - a new unity". Artists were then considered constructor-inventors because they gave engineering a new creative form. It became the leading intellectual and creative center in the development of modernism, a movement that has not abated to this day(2004). Emphasis was placed on factory-produced designs that were simple, functional, and industrial. The egalitarian philosophy espoused by the school embraced _*clean designs in basic materials*_, and this philosophy permeated all types of design, from furniture to textiles to applied art. Also see international style. The movent has spawned adherants in all parts of the world especially- Germany, Switzerland,Italy,Denmark,England,USA,Finland,Sweden,Japan & France. Many objects, architectures and systems* that have endured as icons of the post WWII trend towards Modernism pass for un noticed because we have become conditioned to accept them as ordinary aspects of Modern life.
URL's
http://www.bauhaus.de/english/bauhaus1919/index.htm
http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:GFmhdMrWfqoJeople.ucsc.edu/~gflores/bauhaus/b1.html+bauhaus&hl=en&ie=UTF-8
http://216.239.39.104/search?q=cache:W5AoL0g-LDUJ:www.guggenheimcollection.org/site/glossary_Bauhaus.html+bauhaus&hl=en&ie=UTF-8
Modernism & Post Modernism
URL's
http://www.artsmia.org/modernism/
http://www.moma.org/
http://www.guggenheimcollection.org/site/glossary_Constructivism.html
http://www.guggenheimcollection.org/site/glossary_De_Stijl.html
Excellent Sources & Glossary
http://www.ideo.com/
http://www.decorativearts.com/glossary.html#bakelite
Excellent Examples of Practitioners and Companies we associate with Modernism - Apple Computers . Charles Eames .Segway . Alexander Girard. Knoll . Paul McCobb . Memphis . Herman Miller . Isamu Noguchi . Michael Starke . ST Dupont (Lighters) . Caran D'ache .Mont Blanc . Ferrari .Movado. Philippe Stark www.philippe-starck.net . Glock. Alessi http://www.alessi.com . Palm (M500 series) . Sony (all) , VW ( Bug...Old & New) . Karim Rashid http://216.239.51.104/search?q=cache:mYoTpY7iwyIJ:www.karimrashid.com/+rashid+karim&hl=en&ie=UTF-8 . Hasselblad . The list of Bauhaus/Modern Influenced architects. objects and other designer is exhastingly too long...but you get the idea !
Oh! Almost forgot...VIP sans knurling in Silver or Titanium Color. Yup!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: New FA proof VS original proto*

Rags, yes, wide spaced fins and knurling.

Aten, when I build a light for a Bauhaus(?) I will let you know. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Rad, when you finally get the light and switch between brightness settings, you will immediately see that the switch is of extremely high quality, with substantial-feeling springloaded detents between each (silent) "click". There will be no way to prevent a longer switch, activated by applying unbalanced sideways pressure, from placing undue stress on the switch shaft which is designed to be turned from the top, as with a knob. Hope that explains the design that was finally decided upon.

As for BC and the others who suggest that they will like the VIP no matter what is finally decided, I sincerely do appreciate your comments. Those who've been in my position before can probably appreciate just how tough it can be. To paraphrase Abraham Lincoln, "You can please some of the people all of the time, you can please all of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time" -- please recall that the lone question originally asked was whether the fins should be smooth or knurled...

springnr just an FYI for ya, the closer fins on the original were machined by hand, the latest (FA) version was the one truly CNC'd...


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Here's my take on the subject...

Sasha, dim the lights, hit the music:

"It's your thing...do what you wanna do"

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


Charlie, I've never owned a piece of your finely tuned equipment, but from all the rave reviews, I think it should ultimately be YOUR call!! I trust your judgement 100%, and will support (both verbaly and monitarily) whatever executive decisions you make towards the VIP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

-Smono


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: New FA proof VS original proto*

cool im happy with that. ill have mine on high 80% medium 15% 5% low.but if it comes to a emergency i like to have the option to leave it at low for long long run times .. be like haveing a super bay pin and a arc aaa primum and a brigh big light in ya pcoket at same time. will also be a converation peice


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: New FA proof VS original proto*

*Aten*, PM sent your way, *not* about the VIP. (Which is why I didn't waste thread bandwidth with it here.)


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -Selector Switch Visual / Haptic Cues*

EDIT - ther must be some latency in CPF posts? . Charlie's explanation of the switch functionality basically makes this message redundant so please ignore it or read it in reference to Charlie's explanation of the switch. Great explanation of a great switch I should say.
======
springnr
Point well taken on the design detail of the selector switch.
1- Based on its orientation or position (Horizontal) depicted the picture, it's hard to tell which setting it's actually set to- High Medium or Low ?
2-Haptically ( Tactile Feel ) once the user knows that Horizontal = Low and Vertical = High , Oops..then what position is Medium ? Yikes!
Possible Solution. As springnr suggested, making one end of the 'bar' different then it's possible to 'index' three positions without looking. I've worked a lot with Blind IWDs (People) and they are so sensitive to Braille its amazing how quickly a person can learn to read a 2 mm convex relief on a smooth flat surface. So I suggest a 2mm wide raised dot on one end of the bar ( Caution- this will not help a person wearing driving or latex gloves for example)
3. I may have missed it elsewhere in the labrynth of this thread but a haptic 'click' stop at each postition would help feedback that the state change event has successfully occured.
Them's me 2 cents on springnr's gr8 feedback
Whew! DBC is sooooo exhasting.


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -No More Posts from Me On This*

Charlie
You'll be happy to know I just got my ears boxed by the 'lady of the house' for overdoing my 'helpful' posts here. So...I'm just going to read the thead quietly and hit the "Send Payment" button in PayPal, when I get the word from you.If you need my assistance, please PM me. Cheers...Aten


----------



## Stainless (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -Selector Switch Visual / Haptic Cues*

Aten:
THANK YOU for the info and links. That should keep me out of trouble (if not out of this thread) for a while. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -Selector Switch Visual / Haptic Cues*

Atn wrote, _"Whew! DBC is sooooo exhausting."_

And that's why we ain't doin' it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Here is the switch on Low:








On High:







And finally, on the ever-elusive Medium:







Hopefully that helps clear things up. The switch is a done deal, including the positions. And yes, there is a very strong, clear, and _silent_ detent stop at each position in the 90-degree total arc swing of the switch's action.

I just got off the phone with the machine shop about increasing the number of fins (by narrowing them as well as the spaces between, and yes, the owner now hates me for calling his personal cell on weekends, do it all the time), and there will likely be a price increase, but if not exorbitant, I will absorb the cost (and will probably now work at slightly Below minimum wage building the VIPs, where at least it was only At minimum wage before...).

And finally here's a little pic I took recently (to document the inaugural build of these lights), just to provide a sense of the magnitude on this whole project for one man. And this is only One Part (well, two if ya count the teflon wires, plus there are still three other reels of different colors laying around somewhere; all six colors will be used to differentiate between connection points in the rather complex wiring scheme of this converter):







Back to the salt mines...


----------



## Radagast (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -Selector Switch Visual / Haptic Cues*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hopefully that helps clear things up. 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Jakpro (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -Selector Switch Visual / Haptic Cues*

Charlie,

I want the VIP to hold a battery and I push the button and light comes out-preferably from the right end!

I have liked every light that you have created and I will be thrilled to get this one. As far as knurling, spacing, finish, crown or no crown-so what? What matters is that it works like it is supposed to work.

I really appreciate your hard work and solicitation of opinions on this project. I would not be nearly as patient as you have been!

Daniel


----------



## avusblue (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -Selector Switch Visual / Haptic Cues*

I've been away a while, as a paid-up VIP "waiter" (i.e. one who's waiting), here's my thoughts:

1) Great job Charlie, keep up the good work. We appreciate it!!

2) I prefer the narrow fins if that is even still a possibility. Just looks better to my eye. Happy to pay to cover an incremental cost increase.

3) I strongly prefer knurling. Sounds like that decision's been made.

4) I defer to Charlie on the shape of the King's Crown. No strong preference for the aestetics of either, they both look good to me. Seems like his reasons to evolve it are very sound.

5) The switch seems like it'll be fantastic!!

6) I continue to be excited to look ahead to receiving this work of functional art.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -Selector Switch Visual / Haptic Cues*

Hey, it's all good by me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Just having the opportunity to have such a nice custom is well worth the price of entry, and having a *_chance_* at a vote/say for options, etc., well, that's just gravy.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks again for your hard work, MR Bulk !

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -Selector Switch Visual / Haptic Cues*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## inluxication (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP -Selector Switch Visual / Haptic Cues*

Before we all push Charlie into the poorhouse... I took those photos and scaled them down to 4 inches long, and as Charlie said, life-size the new fins aren't so big. 

I know the voting's over, but:
-- the wider fins look less "busy" (see "Bauhaus design" above)
-- a linearly varying fin separation might look cool, but it might not, and why screw with that now
-- a bit of knurling of any sort is good
-- king's crown... no opinion. Imagine that.
-- knob seems much better now than in the prototype: it now looks safely burrowed into the body, where before I felt worried for it.

The bladed knob is a good thing, but the knob always seemed the part most likely to snag on pockets and things. Will it be smoothly rounded, not only at the endpoints but across the blade? I.e., as un-screwdriverlike as possible?


----------



## Tweek (Mar 20, 2004)

*VIP end result.*

No matter what opinions get tossed out and design changes made, I'll still be quite happy with whatever I get in the end. I know it will kick ***, and at this point, it's one-of-a-kind! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Chris


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

ill take it however charlie makes it.well unless he wants it to be pink .then id probaly still take it


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Okay, narrower fins (if we can get the spacing exactly right to still "hide" the switch's tensioning screwhole and the price change is not crazy), knurling on the fins, New King's Crown design (I just Want it that way -- there, I've said it!) and you will all thank me for it later when you are operating the VIP; everything else will remain the same as on the FA proof shown, especially the switch knob.

So now we wait...


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Charlie, many thanks to inform us about your choice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I think your choice is mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

If you have too many works to build all the run, I can help you for whatever you want /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

We saw that switch arrived, it is already a good news /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## darkzero (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP -Selector Switch Visual / Haptic Cues*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
I just got off the phone with the machine shop about increasing the number of fins (by narrowing them as well as the spaces between, and yes, the owner now hates me for calling his personal cell on weekends, do it all the time), and there will likely be a price increase,.....

Okay, narrower fins (if we can get the spacing exactly right to still "hide" the switch's tensioning screwhole and the price change is not crazy), knurling on the fins, New King's Crown design (I just Want it that way -- there, I've said it!) and you will all thank me for it later when you are operating the VIP; everything else will remain the same as on the FA proof shown, especially the switch knob.

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Woo hoo, thank you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif
Great to hear that there will be more fins than the FA along with knurling and I'm willing to pay any additional costs because of them. The wide fins have a bit too much spacing between them for my liking. I don't have a problem with the new KC but like that matters. As long as there are more fins I'm happy even if it only will just be a few more.

Thanks!


----------



## keithhr (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP -Selector Switch Visual / Haptic Cues*

Charlie, just a suggestion, why don't you close the suggestion box, as long as there is one, people will fill it up. You already said it, you can't please, blah, blah, blah, blah, and since you've already had the prototype in your hands it should be your call. None of this will matter 10 minutes after delivery let alone a hundred years. It kind of drives me nuts reading all of the if only's and what if's. A work of art, or the design of such belongs to the designer period. Design by committee doesn't really work in my opinion. Suggestions can be taken into consideration initially but I'm sure you already given this way more thought than everyone here combined. A pocket light must turn on easily either momentarily or to stay on. If it also has a variable output with an easy to use selector switch great. Three usable light output levels and that sums up Charlies design. I've had a lot of thoughts while reading everyone elses but decided to keep them to myself for the above reasons.


----------



## Likebright (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Mike


----------



## javafool (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Charlie,

I didn't comment on the wider spacing of the rings because, as you said, it was not included in your post as a topic of discussion. It just made sense to me that the thicker, more durable rings were just another fine product improvement to a work in progress.

I guess I probably should have voted but I had no idea there was an election in progress.

Hey, I liked the VIP before and I like it now. If you come up with more design enhancements before everything is locked in machined aluminum and teflon wire it might be best to just announce them as improvemnts rather than leave them open as topics of discussion.

TerryF

Oh, I will thank you now for the improvement to the New King's Crown. Looks like it will be much easier to use.


----------



## bryguy42 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

heres a little rhyme i put together commemorating charlies hard work and dedication for the VIP.
(sung to the theme song of GOOD & PLENTY CANDY) If you aren't over 40 you might not recognize the tune...)


Once upon a time there was an engineer,

Choo Choo Charlie was extraordinaire,

He loved LED'S, and he sure had fun,


He used cr123's to make the things run.

Charlie says: Love my VIP

Charlie says: really rings the bell

Charlie says: hope you all like blaaack

There wont be any other flashlight that you love so well!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie,

I've got one thing to add for all your hard work...

Mahalo!


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

bryguy42, LOL! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Fellahs, Charlie knows that we are just an enthusiastic bunch. Half the fun of this thread has been seeing what 25 or 30 of the purchasers of VIPs come up with for ideas to customize the VIP to reflect their unique idiosyncrasies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif.

The other half of fun of this thread, for me, has been watching how Charlie lets it flow and then comes to a decision. He really does read and ponder our suggestions and ideas. That is amazing to me. 

I think there are going to be some interesting customizings of The VIP in a few months, or so. Some may have the fins ground down, external anodizing polished off, regrinding of the choils on the KC guard, all sorts of holes drilled and tapped for mounting anything from a pocket-clip to a pintle-mount for a Hummer. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I initiated a little project at the beginning of the week for a doodad I came up with. I would be dealing with one contract with one company to make them for me. Man oh man, did I get a quick education. I have alot of homework to do and, frankly, I had to take a /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif after my first meeting.

I took one look at Charlie's photo of that box of switches and went and took another /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I like the way Raggie described the 3 lights that The VIP will replace for some of us. 

I've found the enthusiasm refreshing, and some of the ideas fascinating. I hope we see some of these ideas show up as the result of some of you pursuing them either by means of your own skills or one of the top notch modders that we have here.

Remember, Charlie wants to make the converters used in VIPs available for purchase at some future point also. Those little darlin's are gonna be alot of fun for people who like to "roll-their-own". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

[ QUOTE ]
*bryguy42 said:*
heres a little rhyme i put together commemorating charlies hard work and dedication for the VIP.
(sung to the theme song of GOOD & PLENTY CANDY) If you aren't over 40 you might not recognize the tune...)


Once upon a time there was an engineer,

Choo Choo Charlie was extraordinaire,

He loved LED'S, and he sure had fun,


He used cr123's to make the things run.

Charlie says: Love my VIP

Charlie says: really rings the bell

Charlie says: hope you all like blaaack

There wont be any other flashlight that you love so well!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]Ok brightguy now try doing it like the andrew sisters/8 to the bar. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Illuminated (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Charlie said:

"...I think I've already notified people who signed-up out to around the middle of February...?"

Charlie,

I've been away a bit, but I don't think I've received notification for pre-payment, though I had received your initial "on the list" reply on 2/2/04. I also didn't see my name on the 3/18/04 list posted.

Have I somehow missed something?

Sorry for bothering you with this if I'm simply in the third group...

Thanks,

John W*****g


----------



## Geode (Mar 21, 2004)

*VIP end result.*

Charlie,

It's your barbeque, I'm just looking forward to the meal!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Illuminated -- did you change e-mail addys? Otherwise I will look for you when I get home (typing this at work). But of course you will have to e-me with the name I need to look up in my VIP file folders. The "...I think...around the middle of February...?" was a guesstimate (also typed fomr work). Actually it was more like the end of January, but we'll see - I just need some e-mail address (or name that your e-mails announce themselves by) to help me look you up...

Everybody else, I deeply appreciate your understanding comments. Now, what inscription shall we laser etch on it and where? (JUST kidding! The VIP will come in a sterile, all-black exterior -- wouldn't want any aggressors blaming me when they are blinded by your VIPs...).


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Somewhere in the past,many moons back,it was mentioned what "VIP" stood for. I read it,then lost it.Would someone remind me?
Ta-Phil.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Var-I-Pin


----------



## Illuminated (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Thanks Charlie - e-mail sent...

John


----------



## cue003 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Great work Charlie. Looking forward to the final product. I too don't have a problem paying the difference in price. You have gone above and beyond to get the people what they want. If that comes at a price then so be it. I am willing to pay for that extra level of satisfaction.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Hey Charlie, that looks sweet!
I like it both ways knurled and unknurled, It's going to be great either way. As for the functional krown compared to the asthetic one, the only thing that looks nicer on the asthetic one is that the edges are slightly rounded, I like ALL other aspects of the new one including looks. The new design looks even more like a light saber!


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Var-I-pin. Cheers Darkzero. Phil.


----------



## Psychomodo (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Phil_B said:*
Somewhere in the past,many moons back,it was mentioned what "VIP" stood for. I read it,then lost it.Would someone remind me?
Ta-Phil.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Very Impressive Penlight (?) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Variable Intensity Powerlight (?) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Psychomodo, pretty cool.

How about Variable Intensity Photon...generator? Photonator? Peter piper picked a peck of pickled peppers? Heh heh...


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

well .. I'd liek the bigger ribs, un-knurled, with the old KC.
Am I late ?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Bernie,

Better late than - _Never_... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

uh ... CUT-OFF again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif?
ok ... I didn't say anything. everything you do is fine for me Charlie. when should I come over to clean your car? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
bernie

P.S.: seriously though ... I do not think that those minor details will affect our opinion of this marvel. go on Charlie!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Psychomodo said:*
Variable Intensity Powerlight (?) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Hey actually I recently found out there are a bunch of products already acronym'd with the "VIP" moniker (even a couple of production LED lights!), so although VIP will still be the easy-to-type nickname for ours, I'd like to state here and now that it is simply a set of initials for the Real Name, which is *Var-I-Pin*, although I do like Psychomodo's *Variable Intensity Powerlite* (note trick spelling amendment) too...


----------



## Psychomodo (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Sounds good to me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Hey Charlie - do I get my VIP sooner for the name suggestion? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

AAARRRGGHHH... no... don't cut me off... I was only kidding!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Phil_B (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

How about "Very Impatient Psychomodo"?? Heh heh :-D


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*Phil_B said:*
How about "Very Impatient Psychomodo"?? Heh heh :-D 

[/ QUOTE ] 

It's seems more realistic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif (just joking Charlie don't /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif me)


----------



## Psychomodo (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Phil_B said:*
How about "Very Impatient Psychomodo"?? Heh heh :-D 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds about right... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

Very Important Projectile?


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

Variably Intense Photons!


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: VIP-Copyright Loophole*

Charlie
You could brand it as VIP (to the 3rd power) and the logo would reflect that- which would tie in nicely to the Luxeon3 emmitter it uses. This would let you easily get around any copyright issues attached to plain jane 'VIP' which must now stand for Very Irritating Predicament ;-0


----------



## BuddTX (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

A couple of comments:

For those concerned about the Luxeon Bin, and if you are going to "win" the luxon lottery . . .
I have purchased MANY of Charlie's lights, (about 10 or 15, I forget the exact number) and ALL of them have been OUTSTANDING. Actually BEYOND OUTSTANDING! Do NOT worry about the color or brightness, as Charlie will personally approve each light. 

Charlie hand picks each LED. He has built his reputation on (among other things) the fantastic quality of the LED's that go into his lights.

So, in other words, the luxeon lottery is "fixed" when it comes to Mr. Bulk's lights.

It is funny, the VIP's are not yet shipping, and I already want to buy a 2AA module, and a "bigger" bezel!

And Charlie, about the color . . . Make mine HA3 BLACK please! <grin!>

Actually, if given a choice, I might choose something other than black, but black is just fine with me! 

And Long Lasting is important too, so HA3 Black it is!


----------



## Geode (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

BuddTX,

You are right about the quality of Charlie's lights, based upon my Baby Pin. Concern about the LED never crossed my mind.

If a person has a lot of concerns about the VIP, they can wait until we check it out before they buy one. Also, it is inevitable that a VIP will make it to the secondary market.


----------



## LLLean (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

Charlie, if VIP is a problem, how about TIP for Tri-I-Pin (instead of Var-I-Pin)? I had always thought VIP stands for Volt-Inside-Pants. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*MR Bulk said:*
Variably Intense Photons! 

[/ QUOTE ]

And what you think about Valuable Idea Pending /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Just because we are waiting for, for the moment /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## geek (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

How about Variably Intense Phosphoresence?


----------



## Radagast (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

Very Irritated Pupils

If someone asks why you can shine it in their eyes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

Inch by inch, bit by bit, board by board, parts are arriving as we strive to make the VIP a reality for everyone:








Back to the salt mines...


----------



## Reno (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

A variation /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif on Psychomodo's acronym...

How 'bout Variable Intensity Pocketlight?


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

Actually the whole subject of initials for this light was because I wanted to get away from the "VIP" acronym...so the official (real) name has been "Var-I-Pin" all along.

But we could name it anything, not necessarily something along the lines to match the VIP letters. Just a very short and vague ramble here.

Off to wait by the mailbox...


----------



## darkgear.com (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

Everyone make sure your microwave disruptor cannons don't point at Mr Bulks House OK?


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*






Space Invaders! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif

Mean lookin' lil suckers, aren't they?

<font color="red"> _VIP !_ </font> Reminds me of the sound a subsonic rimfire would make after being fired from a Walther PPK with this dual duty device (photon volcano and suppressor) mounted.

Verily Inducing Photonaholism /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Britt


----------



## acusifu (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

1.Value in Photons
2.Variance in Photons(a unit of intensity of light)
3.Variance in Projection
variance(the fact, QUALITY, or state of being variable or variant)in Projection(a transforming change).
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*BC0311 said:*

Mean lookin' lil suckers, aren't they? 

[/ QUOTE ]

You're right Britt, but please don't /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif on these "lookin' lil suckers", because one of these has to belong to me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## zlast1 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

OK, i've done many searches trying to find this answer:
How will the output compare to the SF "L" series or Pelican M6 or Electrolumens XM2? I understand that it will be similar to or brighter than the Baby Pin, but I am *very* new to anything other than Mag and cannot relate to the Baby Pin.
Can anyone help me put it into perspective?
Thanks
(Oh yeah, I got on the list. There is just *way* too much buzz about this baby


----------



## x-ray (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

[ QUOTE ]
*zlast1 said:*
OK, i've done many searches trying to find this answer:
How will the output compare to the SF "L" series or Pelican M6 or Electrolumens XM2? I understand that it will be similar to or brighter than the Baby Pin, but I am *very* new to anything other than Mag and cannot relate to the Baby Pin.
Can anyone help me put it into perspective?
Thanks
(Oh yeah, I got on the list. There is just *way* too much buzz about this baby  

[/ QUOTE ]

Here's a post from Mr Bulk from way back in this thread that should answer your questions:

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Some VIP beamshots against known lights to show output from different brightness settings and different heads. Not much to say for now, will let the pics do the talking:

VIP on lowest setting vs. these guys:








Beams in same order against wall from only about 4 feet away, but even at just 30mA (and 40+-hour runtime) the VIP still overwhelms -- you can’t even see the Photon clone’s beam.







So mebbe a little closer (like from one foot):







And the light meter says:







Okay nuffa dat, time to crank up the volume (to the Medium brightness setting) vs a Super Baby Pin and SF L4:







Beams in same order from 10 feet away:







Then shining 20 feet up onto the ceiling:







Then across the room:







And the light meter said:







Time to get serious now. This will be VIP w/2-inch BulkHead vs Pelican R2H HD McModule with its excellent and highly-regarded PR reflector, not to mention two CR123 batteries vs. the VIP’s single battery:







VIP makes a brighter, tighter spot although both lights exhibit the same large sidespill aura (not shown in this pic unless I backed up another 20 feet or so):







Then again at 2,060 lux the McModule is no slouch in the output department:







But neither is the VIP, producing 2,570 lux on its medium brightness setting.







But ENOUGH of this *****-footin’ foolin’ around at nursery-checkin’ light levels. I have been spewing silly phrases like, “will have output similar to the Space Needle II”, so it is time to put the VIP to the acid test again my personal Space Needle II:







This rather dramatic next beam shot is of both lights shining simultaneously into a stand of trees exactly 76 yards away as measured by a laser range finder:






The beam from the Space Needle II is on the left and is obviously brighter, although at over 8,000 lux vs. just 4,000 lux from the VIP, it should be.

So the VIP rolls up its sleeves and dons its combat armor, in the form of the Big Reflector:







And although producing a smaller hotspot (after all it is still a single-die Luxeon vs. the 5W with four dice), the VIP’s spot is very obviously brighter:







Well, I guess it’s really beginning to look like what I predicted all along has finally come true:

*Once you get a VIP, what else do you need?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thank you for your support... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bet you want one even more now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## bwaites (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

I had forgotten these pictures and how small the VIP really is. I bought that Dorcy, actually that color even by accident, for my budding flashaholic nephew last weekend and was amazed by how tiny it was for the output.

The VIP gets scarier and scarier!

Bill


----------



## inluxication (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP= Very Interesting Product?*

Despite x-ray's reposting of MrBulk's info, I second zlast1's question. For one thing, the high-mode info there is with the BulkHead, not the regular head.

I'd love to see something like the info summaries that appear in flashlightreviews.com. Ideally: diameter, length, weight, and, for each of the 3 modes, candlepower (and lumens and amps if known). "High" is obviously of particular interest.


----------



## MY (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

By the way, thanks for placing me on the top of the list to be sent a VIP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Geode (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

[ QUOTE ]
*MY said:*
OK, off topic, but I am wondering about the overall size of the VIP. Charlie says 4 inches but the pictures seemed distorted and the light looks big. I know that it is only 4 inches but size does matter! Mr. B., could you please post a new pic of the VIP along a popular light such as an ARC LS or Surefire E series. Thanks.

Here is a round about way of doing the comparison. In the picture is a baby pin and an Arc LSx. What you see in the threads before you is a baby pin next to a VIP.


----------



## Psychomodo (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

Prepayment notification received and Paypal payment sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Thanks Charlie.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

signed - VIP (Very Impatient Psychomodo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif)


----------



## naromtap (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

[ QUOTE ]
*Psychomodo said:*
Prepayment notification received and Paypal payment sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Thanks Charlie.




ditto

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

signed - VIP (Very Impatient Psychomodo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif) 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Zvi (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

Pardon, so wht was the final decision, black or silver and smooth fins or knurled ones?


----------



## bmstrong (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

Charlie:

Paypal Sent! Please check your account.

Brian


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

[ QUOTE ]
*Zvi said:*
Pardon, so wht was the final decision, black or silver and smooth fins or knurled ones? 

[/ QUOTE ]
blacked and knurled


----------



## Zvi (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Blacked is cool, but smooth fins looked better IMHO.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

Ahh...it feels good to finally be able to say PayPal Sent!!!!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

-Allen


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

Charlie
Thanks for sending Me a VIP Prepayment Announcement. PayPal payment sent. Aten Imago


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

Zvi
RE"Smooth is Better". Some of us have been harping about this for a while. It seems that even with a majority wanting smooth vs knurled, it may still end up being knurled. Knurling is nice for 'detailed' handling of the light since the VIP is really designed to mostly be used. My guess is some of us may end up waiting for the next run, when Un-knurled may be an option. Or buy one now and one later ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. BTW. Thanks also for gifting us such a great Blades site, www.zvis.com. Do CPF people know about it ?
Aten


----------



## javafool (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Okay, narrower fins (if we can get the spacing exactly right to still "hide" the switch's tensioning screwhole and the price change is not crazy), knurling on the fins, New King's Crown design (I just Want it that way -- there, I've said it!) and you will all thank me for it later when you are operating the VIP; everything else will remain the same as on the FA proof shown, especially the switch knob.

So now we wait... 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

*3-25-04 Update:*

MR Bulky not feel too good all yesterday/this morning, he come down with strepthroat, take Amoxicillin 3x day for 10 days. Cannot swallow much without big pain, but can type pretty alright as you can see (hey can you guys tell that my wife likes to baby me when I'm sick? "_Poor_ MR Bulky!" _Oh_ Yeah, heh heh.)

Anyway the bright side is that I can wait around all day at home (no kidding?) for those incoming _bulky_ packages that require signatures. Also I am feeling better than yesterday for sure, after I started on the antibiotics.

The VIP converter boards are being soldered up as we speak, with the first hundred (all tested and 100% guaranteed to work) reaching my hands in a week or two.

The body parts should be here by mid-April, and although this will be the first batch of VIP lights we build ("we" as in me and my small local team of handpicked electronics buddies), I should be able to streamline the soldering/epoxying/assembly sequences to a point where I am confidently sticking to my end-of-April estimate for people to begin receiving their lights. And then two weeks for each subsequent batch until they're all gone.

And then building/shipping the rest to the multiple-unit buyers until they're all gone (and the way things look at this time, it appears I may once again have to drag out the ol', "Sold Out" sign...).

Then work on the BulkHeads/BigBulkHeads will start.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

get better soon charlie.eat some chicken soup and drink lots of liquids andget some rest


----------



## Illuminated (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Get Well Soon, Charlie!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Thanks for the well wishes, and remember, your VIP's well-being depends directly upon my well-being... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Actually I just decided something. Some change in the way I will be verifying/confirming notifications.

Maybe it's the strep, maybe it's the meds, or maybe it's just something that should have been done all along, but -- every last person on the VIP List has been sent their notification. And now that Paypals are being received, I have to reconcile many of the names on the List in order to move them over into the "Paid" folder. But this is beginning to become a major time consumer because more often than not, the

1) name one uses here, is different from the

2) name on their e-mail address, which differs from the

3) REAL name, which sometimes even differs from the

4) name under which they send Paypal!


So here is the change -

All have been notified. And as I said earlier if you changed e-mails or put up some type of Spam-Blocker or been outta town for eight months and didn't/couldn't tell me, then - _cest la vie!_.

Aside from the "special considerations" (partners, friends, family, and some people who assisted in bringing this project forward in a way the rest of us could not), I will simply ship VIPs in order of Paypal receipt. The list of transaction receipts on the Paypal site has never been wrong when compared to my own Outlook lists (and actually it's been more like vice versa).

People who mailed money orders, Western Union, etc. (and there were 21 of these guys) will be mixed in with the Paypal dates according to when the mail was received.

I can't be chasing down every last name, it is driving me crazy. Hey, it's time I could be spending gettin' well (by twiddling my thumbs waiting for the rest of the parts to arrive)!

Thank You all for your kind understanding -- now going to take more meds...


----------



## daloosh (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Woohoo, parting with one's cash has a perk! 
Feel bettah Charlie!
daloosh


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

Charlie
Feel better. I've had strep more times than I care to remember. Daily Antibiotics and Salt Water Gargle help. Then chase with a nice brandy, cognac or armangnac and No Cigars till you're well.
RE " 1) name one uses here, is different from the
2) name on their e-mail address, which differs from the
3) REAL name, which sometimes even differs from the
4) name under which they send Paypal!"
I use about 4 or 5 aliases for sure. Mostly to confuse spamers, hackers and e-marketeers. Then again, I do live near Washington DC ;-)


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

No cigars? No wonder!


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Looks Light a Cigar Lighter?*

Unless the Cigars are Cohiba's which are allowed....and once you've shipped all those VIP's, I'm sending you some Cohibas...plus Champagne...If you smoke Cigars and partake of the bubbly, of course. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## utomatoe (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Looks Light a Cigar Lighter?*

Get well Charlie! Good luck with the Amoxicillin, I've never had any luck with it... then again, i'm allergic!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Aten_Imago said:*
Charlie
I use about 4 or 5 aliases for sure. Mostly to confuse spamers, hackers and e-marketeers. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Ahhh, Yesss, but soon you will confuse even _ME!_

Hmmm, I may use this as a convenient excuse to send you something totally unlike what you have ordered... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Anyway as I have already told everyone, I am shipping by going straight down the Paypal receipts in chronological order. That is all...


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

RE: "Hmmm, I may use this as a convenient excuse to send you something totally unlike what you have ordered..."
PayPal sent by my assistant. I, Aten_Imago ordered a VIP in Black or SIlver, in Knurled or Un-Knurled, but in any case, made with your tender loving care and brilliant genius.Gosh, what's to be confused about? Thanks a Million and get well soon Charlie !
Aten Imago
Imago Metrics LLC
http://www.ImagoMetrics.com


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

i have a place set already for my vip.but only one thing im still lost on is what heads will be avalbable i know a 2 inch will be avalable and the 4 and a half wont be. im a confuesed raggie .


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Charlie, sorry to hear you're under the weather. Please do take good care of yourself, and get well soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## geek (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

So for those of us who are on the list but have not received the prepayment message for whatever reason, would someone please post the message? I'd like to PayPal the money straight away, but am hesitant to do so without reading the instructions everyone else apparently already got.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

[ QUOTE ]
*geek said:*
So for those of us who are on the list but have not received the prepayment message for whatever reason, would someone please post the message? I'd like to PayPal the money straight away, but am hesitant to do so without reading the instructions everyone else apparently already got. 

[/ QUOTE ]


*Geek, please e-mail me.* This is the exact reason I posted what I did, to elicit response from those who never got their original notifications for some reason. For those who were indeed on the List, I still have a VIP wating for you -- but not for long I'm afraid...


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

When paying using Paypal, I always include in *the memo box:* 

1. My Name
2. My user ID, such as (CPF: BC0311)
3. shipping address
4. email address
5. Description of item paid for
6. Many times I also include my phone number

Raggie, Bulkheads..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif my lips are zipped. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Britt


----------



## Mutie (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Woo Hoo!

PayPal sent. (You're making me steal LEDs from the bods of my babes I tell you.)

And no I don't own one flashlight. More like 200+. I guess now I'll have to post my 20 year flashlight mod project. But I'll start a new thread.

Mutech


----------



## Zvi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP end result.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Aten_Imago said:*
I use about 4 or 5 aliases for sure. Mostly to confuse spamers, hackers and e-marketeers. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Knowing their system I think all you are gonna achieve is 4-5 times more spam /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Stainless (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

[ QUOTE ]
*milkyspit said:*
Charlie, sorry to hear you're under the weather. Please do take good care of yourself, and get well soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yeah, what Scott said - maybe adding "bedrest and chicken soup."


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

some one tell me about bulk heads before i hold ma breath and turn blue waaa lol


----------



## CUTiger3 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

Charlie:

Payment sent via USPS.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Zvi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

Hey Charlie, I think you should try shot of 100mg vodka(straight up) with 1 tsp black pepper. As usual works like a charm, I mean next day, at the moment it does feel like you're in hell /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## javafool (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

So did ya get to spend the day in bed with your nurse?? Works great for whatever ails ya.

That was a rhetorical question. I don't even want the answer!


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP- FA First Article Proof - Comments*

Geez, I wish I checked up on this thread yesterday.

I hope you feel better soon, Charlie!

Relax a bit and take a breather, it will help.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Hi Gang,

I am BACK at work! Dying on my feet, but back nonetheless. Thanks for the well-wishes; they must be working because actually the Amox has made a huge difference, and I am popping one 500mg capsule every eight hours per doc's orders.

As for the brightness comparisons or whatever, I did some earlier already and will let the initial VIP recipients make their own cases and comparisons and post here when they finally get the lights in and pla - er - _evaluate_ them. I could probably do it, but cannot for the following reasons:

1) It takes time to do one right; time I don't really have right now. In fact just stopping home from work today I found three e-mails from two component vendors and I had to get on the phone with them right away. And with at least 15 separate parts (counting things like the tiny 1-72, 2-56 and 3-48 setscrews, etc.) comprising each VIP, this kind of time- (and hair-) consuming stuff happens almost daily.

2) There are at least NINE possible test combinations (stock Fraen head, BulkHead, BigBulkHead - times three brightness settings), which must then be multiplied yet again by the various "comparable" lights a proper comparison should include in order to properly evaluate it. So just doing this comparison thing is a full-on project in itself. And so far none of the well-known reviewers have offered to buy one, however being this is the Most expensive (just in parts costs alone!) light mod I have ever done, I cannot really afford to give one away at this time (I already had to increase the selling price slightly just to cover things, as most of you know). Maybe after the smoke finally clears, if I even have any left...

3) speaking of comparisons to other known flashlight products -- I like to think my stuff speaks for itself, so I'll let You guys make the comparisons. I was already called on why I did a comparison of one of my other lights against somebody else's, so to avoid future hurt feelings, will not do this with the VIP. Like I said, it will indeed speak for itself.

Rags, you didn't hear about the BulkHeads? Just go HERE and scroll down about 2/3rds of the way. Got some BulkHead pitchers for ya.

Zvi, with a TEASPOON of black pepper? My throat's already sore enough!

Back to the salt mines...


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

MR Bulk,

Glad you're feeling better ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

And thanks for the return e-mail to confirm my PayPal payment, that was very considerate of you, and much appreciated, sincerely. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

*Oh, if you are enlisting Darryl's help (CPF-memberSonic), it would mean a lot to me if you could get him to do my VIP's electrical work. Let's just say that with one of his lights serving as the seed of our friendship, I'd like to keep things "within the family."* If it's out of your way, though, don't worry about it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Again, thanks for keeping us all updated ! 

Allen
aka DumboRAT (_PayPal paid under same alias_ sent for VIP)

- edited due for stupidity ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Hey Al,

Will do.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

I will certainly agree that every one of Charlie's mods can hold their own and there should be no doubts about the VIP.

Get well Charlie!


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Duh!

I'm stupid, I meant VIP, but put FF here instead for some stupid reason !

LOLROF. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

One million apologies !

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Man I'm getting close to getting cut-off, LOL ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

DOH!


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...And with at least 15 separate parts (counting things like the tiny 1-72, 2-56 and 3-48 setscrews, etc.) comprising each VIP...

[/ QUOTE ]

2-56 screws are bad enough, but _1-72_ screws? Damn. That would try my patience - and the dexterity of my largish hands.

At least you're not working with #0 screws...


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Glad you're feeling better, Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

[ QUOTE ]
Oh, if you are enlisting Darryl's help (CPF-memberSonic), it would mean a lot to me if you could get him to do my VIP's electrical work. Let's just say that with one of his lights serving as the seed of our friendship, I'd like to keep things "within the family." If it's out of your way, though, don't worry about it. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Uh, Dumborat, let me get this straight, you're requesting electrical assembly of your VIP by a person other than Charlie? 

hoo boy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif That is the weirdest thing I've read on this thread.

Britt


----------



## geepondy (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Charlie, glad to hear you are feeling better. However if after four or five days on the stuff you suddenly break out in a rash, that means you're allergic to amoxicillan like I am.


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Charlie,

Glad you're feeling better /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
If you have flu, please, do not put the germ in the VIP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I wish you, as every others a quick restoring, and even though it is a little interested, because it is necessary that you work in the salt mines for us, it is really sincere. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

And please Dumborat, don't confuse FF and VIP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

IT's VIP minus 3 or 4 weeks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Likebright (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

I have all the confidence in the world in the VIP-- puttin-out.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Mike


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Hey Charlie, I'm glad to hear your feeling better 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I'll have to take some comparison shots vs some lights I'm modding myself. But this will be the first Light I have purchased and not modified (mags n what not). So I guess that dosen't count


----------



## illumiGeek (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Hey Charlie,

Hope you're feelin' better. And I'll take my Var-I-Pin any way you care to make it. All of the protos look cool IMHO.

Asthetically I liked the original scalloped look king's crown, but with my large hands and fat thumbs I imagine the new one will be more practical.

Knurling is a definite plus, as I am a klutz and anything that improves grip is okay by me. But the wider fin spacing should also be quite grippy as well.

The narrower, knurled hand-made proto shure looks purdy, but in black I don't think the fin size/spacing will really affect the asthetics. The difference won't be as noticeable in black.

Also, based on the size of the light, those narrower fins must be really thin. The wider spacing should be more durable, and easier to keep clean.

As for black vs. silver/natural, aren't uncolored/clear HA finishes difficult to keep consistant? I seem to recall other threads on this. My only take on color is, if there was more than one color offered, I'd probably get one of each. So from a budget standpoint, only one color is a good thing.

As for the Luxeon bins, keep in mind we are not getting Lumiled binned Luxeons, we are getting "Charlie binned" Luxeons. Nuff said.

Aloha, iG


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Doods! All is forgiven (a'course I am never speaking to DumboRat again -- but at least he's not CUT-OFF!). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I already feel like I am back at about 100% now (with no rashes Thank You Geep) and home from work for a short meal break. For the docs monitoring this thread, don't worry I will indeed finish All the Amox as my doc ordered! No sense toughening up the germs so the Amox won't work for the next poor strep victim.

As for the electronic work, yes Darryl is probably more meticulous than even I (he's in the electronics field tech line of work -- Told ya my teammates were qualified) but more likely I will have each of them doing one thing over and over -- unbelievable how good at it one can become by soldering the same four wires to the same four legs of the same model dimmer switches...

And yeah, it would indeed be nice if someone published a true shootout-style comparo with other lights once they get their VIP. Then of course the holdouts will all start e-mailing me, but I will have none left -- if indeed there are any remaining units, I may sell them to one of our on-line vendors to re-sell (at a higher price!!!) because there will be no more. In fact I was already approached, but I need to see if there will be surplus.

iG, appreciate the kind comments, even though we've not yet met. But we shall indeed meet when I deliver your VIP in person!


----------



## naromtap (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

"unbelievable how good at it one can become by soldering the same four wires to the same four legs of the same model dimmer switches"

Excellent!! I knew there had to be an advantage to being so far down the list!


----------



## Aten_Imago (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Continued....*

illumiGeek 
Some of your thoughts sound like an echo- a good echo.
Charlie
I'm glad you're feeling nearly 100%.If you have any VIP's left -please let me know. I've just established a channel in Switzerland that can probably move a hundred or so of them a year...In Matte Silver or Titanium Anodized Aluminum- so show&tell samples will help me a lot. I'm hoping to take mine and any extras over in June- so let me know about extras especially in different colors or treatments. Stay Well & God Speed! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## DOCSMYNAME (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Continued....*

Paypal sent. Now for the wait. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Radagast (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Continued....*

Aten, it doesn't sound like Charlie intends on making any more after the 300 are finished in ANY color. Unless the sporting goods company he's been talking to takes over production, whoever gets one should consider themselves very very lucky. This will be my first Mr.Bulk product but from what I understand of the history, Charlie will continue moving farther to the edge and not look back. If I'm wrong.....don't bother, I'll do the honors /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif (and put me on the list for a titanium finish /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif)


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Continued....*

Charlie and BC0311,

*Charlie* - LOL, as long as I'm not cut-off, LOLROF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

*BC0311* - Well, Darryl (_Sonic_) was the one who *_really_* started me off on the "flashaholic" route, and the two of us built our friendship surrounding a 5-watter that he'd built for me about a year or so ago....I like to keep friends close, and I would just be honored if Darryl's hands also touched my VIP. 

Honestly, I think that Charlie is being (waaaaaay) too modest in his assessment of his own incredible abilities, but definitely, I have much trust in Darryl's fine touch as well.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## illumiGeek (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...iG, appreciate the kind comments, even though we've not yet met. But we shall indeed meet when I deliver your VIP in person! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Looking forward to it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Klaus (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
But we shall indeed meet when I deliver your VIP in person! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think a trip to Hawaii to pick up a VIP would be a nice thing to do for any red blooded flashaholic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

I was off this thread for a while and also missed Charlie beeing sick - sorry to hear that and it seems you are doing much better now - glad you are back in full swing.

How comes this VIPpie thinggie does get better and better /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif @ Charlie


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

naroMtaP, actually what I meant is he'll be doing this over and over on the same switch so by the time you get yours it'll look like a Chia Pet... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Aten, sorry bro but what Rad said below. Truth is there's already one shop willing to grab up any surplus units, and with no plans for me to make any more they might even sell those for a premium. Of course I wouldn't do this any time soon since past experience tells me there are always a number of extremely wary buyers (usually CPF lurkers) who wait until others get theirs and study the owner's comments before buying. Also I haven't re-contacted the multiple buyers yet; if they take as many as they initially indicated, this may be all she wrote anyway.

Dumbo - Darryl has not been in contact with me recently (believe he's on a neighbor island doing a job). I know he'll be building three of'em for himself from start to finish (one for him and two for some local friends who were on the list) so it shouldn't be a problem to add another. I'll let you know.

Klaus, you are welcome to visit our lovely Sandwich Isles any time...

And finally, although I can say with certainty that due to some pretty ruthless hoarding of Luxeons over the past few months (does this make me a "Luxeon Hoar"?), I now have enough T-ranked Luxeon IIIs for _All_ of our VIPs. However, I also have other supposedly "lesser" Lux3 Bin Codes (hey when you're a Hoar you'll take anything), and from prior knowledge I know it is wise to test these as well to ensure we end up with 300 of the best Luxeon IIIs we can get.

Bear in mind this is my _most ambitious project_ ever and I don't want to have any regrets later - ya never know what company's hands some a these might fall into!

As IllumiGeek so kindly stated:

[ QUOTE ]
*
"As for the Luxeon bins, keep in mind we are not getting Lumiled binned Luxeons, we are getting "Charlie binned" Luxeons. Nuff said."*


[/ QUOTE ]


Much appreciated!


----------



## Klaus (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
As IllumiGeek so kindly stated:

[ QUOTE ]
*
"As for the Luxeon bins, keep in mind we are not getting Lumiled binned Luxeons, we are getting "Charlie binned" Luxeons. Nuff said."*


[/ QUOTE ]


Much appreciated! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hum - from my limited understanding I think the selection process out of already carefully selected best brightness AND best tint LuxIIIs should result in extraordinary results very much worth and further adding to the manufacturers name - and I like that * Charlie binned * moniker /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Finally found that Hang Loose emoticon












Klaus


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Klaus my good man, now I see that you Really need to visit us - that is NOT the Hang Loose sign!

(actually it is the Thumb and baby finger extended, with the middle three fingers folded down...)

But thanks fer tryin'!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Hey! FOUND one!


----------



## Klaus (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Charlie,

I had been twice on Oahu and Kauaii and once to Big Island and Maui and I´m just missing the smaller ones actually - and I knew the one I posted was slightly off and wondering about the ring finger beeing extended too - I actually found it as the "Hang Loose" emoticon somewhere but I have to admit that the one you posted is MUCH better.

I actually do have some airmiles with AA from earlier which I guess maybe accidentally don´t make a difference between mainland USA and Hawaii as a destination when flying in from europe - I probably should use them for such before they either expire or rules get changed though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Our twins kept us too busy for holidays the last two years anyway

Later - off to bed for me now

Klaus


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Charlie,

Thanks - you're always one for details. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I know Darryl's work drives him pretty hard for time, we've fallen out of contact recently because of it as well. *No problem if he cannot take on the job, I certainly understand.*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks again,

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## H00D (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

LOL.. Have you seen all the lights for sale over in B/S/T ~ Lights ?

Can you guess why ?


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

[ QUOTE ]
*H00D said:*
LOL.. Have you seen all the lights for sale over in B/S/T ~ Lights ?

Can you guess why ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Stan, uh - to make room on the shelf for one big light? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

BTW your avatar reminds me of what my nephew will be seeing in about a month...he's being deployed to Afghanistan. But the weird thing is he's a linguistics expert trained by the Army to translate Mandarin. Go figger!

Klaus, well do let us know if you decide to convert those miles before they expire.

DumboRAT, oh Darryl'll take the job all right -- or no VIP for him (_cut-off_)! That's the deal we struck a couple months ago...


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: The VIP -- Disassembled*

Charlie,

LOL, you two really play rough with each other, don't ya?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## naromtap (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

naroMtaP, actually what I meant is he'll be doing this over and over on the same switch so by the time you get yours it'll look like a Chia Pet... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


Charlie - YOU, being the top man at Klub Retsim, leaves me in no doubt that my Chia Pet will be of the finest, wether it be a Bunny, Frog, Hippo, Kitten, Pig, Puppy or Turtle!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Yup, we plays rough...as good friends always do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

naroMtaP - "Klub Retsim" - hmmm...I like it, I Like It! Just consider me a latent Cixelsyd!


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

Hmmm, izzat before or after you stare into the RagMag? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP PayPal receipts & CRM...*

lol thats is gizmo from the movies gremlins the only thing he ever said was bright light. bright light.i forget why but it scared him was a good movie .


----------



## cue003 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP -No Girly Colors!*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
...
...

I'm having this sheath made for my VIP, but I asked him to add a heavy duty brass snap to the regular flap arrangement. The snap will be below the cross-strap. The long flap actually aids things that snag under it to get out. The flexible flap just flops up and the twig or whatever, goes its merry way.

The VIP can be oriented inside the sheath with the head up or down.






Britt 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is it possible to have more than one of these sheaths made and if so, how much. I am interested in one for my VIP. Any chance for black leather to be a little less attention grabbing etc?

Thanks in advance. 

I wonder if we could do a group buy for this or something.


----------



## cue003 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Mike, the morph will still be a nice thrower, just not as ultimate spotbeam nor as big as the BBH. But no purpose-built flood heads are currently in the works, although there may be later, if there is demand.

... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mr. Bulk,

Any more info on this "morph" 

Thanks


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Why, yes Cue, yes indeed - look at the 43rd post in THIS thread...

Yes Rags, I get it now - "Bright light" indeed! Good one!

As for the leather sheath, I believe a couple of protos have just been completed and one should be on its way to me now! Thanks Britt, Yee Haw!


----------



## cue003 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Sweet...Thanks for posting the info in the other thread. I am also looking forward to knowing more about the sheaths. I would be interested in one or two.


----------



## cue003 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Forgot to add one thought on the sheath...

Will it have a place for a single cr123a spare cell? If it could be designed so that there is another "pouch" just the size of a 123 cell at the top section of the original sheath that will also utilize the original sheath cover. That way you can have a single cover and to get the 123 out you simple push it from the bottom its little pouch and then pull it out.

Not sure if that makes sense or not. Just trying to cover what I think will be necessary in a "perfect" EDC pouch. I don't want to carry spare batteries in my pocket.

Thanks again.


----------



## kalieaire (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

will bare 123a batteries short out on the interior of the VIP? I use broken apart DL223A's into single bare DL123a's. If not, I just hope there's enough room inside so I can use electrical tape or a paper sleeve.

this might be important to those that buy their batteries in bulk. I imagine simple anodizing of the interior would be fine, but so would a cardboard or paper sleeve.

however, personally, i would prefer a little extra room inside so i can use shrinkwrapped batteries. the SF C series lights have enough room on the interior to fit shrinkwrapped cells, but they don't all slide out easily.

for reference, I'm using 3M 3/4" FP301 3:1 polyelefin shrink ratio shrink tubing. I got 200ft for 20 bux on ebay. and it's clear!


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie your sheath should arrive here today or tomorrow and after I inspect it I'll send it on to you. However, this is the sheath for your Super Baby Pin which is a different design from the one in the photo of Cue's post.

Charlie's SBP sheath (hand dyed black with brass colored snap for duty wear):





The sheath for the SBP won't work for the VIP because the bottom of the pocket is open. The larger diameter head of the SBP along with the snug fit of the pocket keeps the light from working down and out through the bottom. 

The sheath Cue's post has a photo of hasn't been started yet. I will need to send him my VIP so that he can mold the pockets around it.

He's building a sheath just like it for an E2e/McLux PR I sent him. The cross-strap will be lower and there will be a brass snap above it. It will be just like the sheath for the VIP and I should have it in about 10 days.

He's a one-man operation and handbuilds each sheath, so everything takes longer. Once he and I settle on a prototype it only takes a week or so for him to make one. The finishing takes alot of time (30%): dying and burnishing the edges, etc.

Most drum-dyed black leather for some reason doesn't like to take detailed hand molding very well. Hand dyed black leather doesn't have that perfect black look to me. So, I don't know about the availability of black yet. 

Once the sheathmaker has the VIP, it should be less than a month before I have the 5 sheaths I've ordered from him. 

Once I have them, I'll post photos here and information so that if anyone wants to order one from the maker they can. These are "custom", so you can arrange for custom features with the sheathmaker. 

He is a custom knife sheath and gun holster maker and I have been working with him on sheaths (he likes to call them "holsters") for flashlights for 4 months. He cuts all the leather by hand so his operation isn't set up for making alot of identical sheaths. Each sheath is going to be slightly different from the next sheath he makes of the same design. He may sew the belt loop differently, for example. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

I wanted him to make a few shea...er...holsters for various flashlights and get a feel for it before I posted his website, contact information and prices.

I think someone could arrange a group purchase for custom VIP flashlight holsters with one of the sheathmakers that is tooled for and specializes in quantity orders. That way the price could be kept down and drum-dyed black leather would be available.

Britt


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Cue, you bring up a very good point about including a place to stow and extra cell or two. 

I'm sort of nutty about carrying things in my pockets. A modest key ring and a lighter is about all I can tolerate.

I think my preference for carrying things in sheaths on my belt goes back to my time in the military... or my fondness for Batman's Utility Belt. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I've had sheaths made for pocketknives because the only knife I carry in my pocket may be a Victorinox Classic attached to a key ring.

Now, with the fantastic Big Bulkhead (BBH) and Bulkhead (BH) reflector/bezels that will be available for The VIP, I'm going to have to have some way to add them to my belt too. The leather sheath for them will have a pocket attached that will hold atleast 2 spare 123As. 

What I would like to have are waterproof plastic vials that slip inside the leather loops or pouches. Vials that fit the dimensions of CR123As closely, but not too closely to allow for variations in brands. I don't want to hear them rattle when I'm walking in the boonies. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif

Britt


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Britt, Thanks again! Custom leather sheaths (er, holsters) for the VIP, Hoo Boy...for a small extra charge mebbe he could have a metal stamp made and emboss'em with _"VIP"_ or somethin'? Again, Hoo Boy!


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Britt, very nice SBP sheath /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

And for Charlie's VIP sheath, on the metal stamp emboss'em with : "Mr Bulk's VIP". Because "VIP" only is too common /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## cue003 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Thanks for the info Britt. I look forward to seeing what your guy comes up with. I too was thinking of a companion "holster" for the BH and BBH. But I may only car those at certain times so I wanted the battery holder on the light holster since it will ALWAYS be with me.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks again. Keep 'em coming guys with the ideas on the holster design for the VIP.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 30, 2004)

*VIP BulkHead and BIG BulkHead News...*

They're stewing in the pot as we speak. Go HERE to learn more...


----------



## Sonic (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Charlie/Allen,
What is this I hear about getting cut-off!!?! Oh no, not that! If that's the case, I guess I'll have to make Allen's VIP for him. What I pain in the a__! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif Hey, like you and Charlie said, friends play rough! LOL

Actually, I would be more than happy to make your VIP for you. Since your willing to take the risk, I might as well do my part to make you appreciate Charlie's work even more! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

And for those of you that have no faith in me or my work, just remember that I'll be working on each and every one of your lights too! He, he, he... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Sonic

PS-Don't worry, I do good work. He, he, he...No really, I do!


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Yeh, I'll (reluctantly) vouch for Darryl's work...reluctantly 'cause now it'll go to his head - there'll be no peaceful hanging out with him now...thot I had him fooled all this time into thinking it was actually He who wanted to get in on working on this project. Now he'll think we actually Need him! Sheesh...


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

this has to be the longest thread ever. on and by the way on april 7th at 12 noon there will be a test /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

A test??? I haven't even received the CNC'd body sets yet...


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sonic said:*
...And for those of you that have no faith in me or my work, just remember that I'll be working on each and every one of your lights too! He, he, he... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Sonic

PS-Don't worry, I do good work. He, he, he...No really, I do! 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif DumboRat and Charlie 'splained that one to me, Sonic. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Glad you're a part of all this. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Hey Ragu, whatcha tink about the BBH and BH ? All of that info came out right after you started holding your breath. Thanks for doing that for the rest of us!!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Britt


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

No Tom Sawyer whitewash con, eh?


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Darryl/Sonic !!!!!!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

So good to hear from you again, my old friend ! Hope work hasn't driven you crazy just yet...

LOL, my brotha, honestly, if you don't have the time, etc., don't worry about my light -- I totally trust Charlie and the other hand-picked henchmen like yourself. But hey, you know, the 5W that you built for me is still my favorite LED (despite the L6!) and she sure would love a companion to talk to in the dark nights. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

*Great* to hear from you again, my friend.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT

*PS - Sonic's work is not to be trusted, I blame his work for frying my retinas more than 10 times over in the last year !* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
Hey Ragu, whatcha tink about the BBH and BH ? All of that info came out right after you started holding your breath. Thanks for doing that for the rest of us!!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Britt 

[/ QUOTE ]
looks very promiseing.and very cool


----------



## MY (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

After going back and looking at the beamshots of my yet to be delivered VIP, and the associated cp readings, I was wondering what is the lumen output. With people using different light measurements, it is difficult to compare among other lights. I think that most people are standarizing on lumens, although it is interesting to see the cp hotspot reading. 

Mr Hulk, what is the lumen measurement of my new VIP?


----------



## Aten_Imago (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

MY
RE Lumens vs Candelpower readings issue.
Where did you see Candlepower readings for the VIP?
Academically,
1) These two measurement standards don't measure 'light' in the same way. Lumens measure light output at the *source* ...the 'bulb' in fact.Candlepower or Lux on the otherhand, measure the light falling on the destination surface at beam center aka...the *subject*. 
2) The conversion formula looks like this : 1 Footcandle=10.77 Lumens
3) Footcandles are a more meaninful metric since they tell you how much light is actually ending up on the subject. Lumens measures do not take into account- collimation, reflection, diffusion or absorption. In short, they ignore both light loss and concentration.
Now, at 1 Meter of distance between the bulb and the subject: 1Lux=1Lumen Still confused? Don't worry...there's an online calculator to help > http://radimg.com/ref_unit_calc.htm
The problem you cite is that not only do people not take readings using the same standards of measure, but they also fail make sure thier measurements are made with the bulb exactly 1 Meter from the target. That baseline alone, would help us make meaninful conversions and...comparisons /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## cue003 (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

So, is there a lumen number associated with the VIP based on the above calculations? I have not gone back to review the meter readings that charlie got while on low, medium and with bulkheads.

Thanks.


----------



## Stainless (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Does anyone know (or remember) if the current converter board would work with a single AA power source?


----------



## kitelights (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

It will not. In fact, it will require 2 NiMH instead of alks for any meaningful runtime.


----------



## utomatoe (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Hey Charlie,

Just had an idea for the VIP. I know you're documenting the whole process. It'd be nice if you had a limited run of little booklets (autographed of course) documenting the build. That'd be really cool. I'd pay extra for one... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Stainless (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

[ QUOTE ]
*utomatoe said:*
Hey Charlie,

Just had an idea for the VIP. I know you're documenting the whole process. It'd be nice if you had a limited run of little booklets (autographed of course) documenting the build. That'd be really cool. I'd pay extra for one... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

utomatoe:
There is a POSSIBILITY of a 20" by 30" VIP poster down the road a little bit. I must stress that this is ONLY A POSSIBILITY, and not a "sure thing."


----------



## cue003 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I am in for a poster. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

I had a dream last night that the first 2 VIPs were FINISHED and off the assembly line!!! Was this a premonition? Or just wishful thinking... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

-Smono


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

No measured Lumen output from my end (until I can one day afford one a them $100,000 Inta-gratin' Britney Spears); however, for a fuzzy approximation you can go by whatever Lumileds publishes on their data sheets as the output of the Lux IIIs. Just bear in mind that with the different light gathering VIP heads coming out, those same published lumens figures can be spread out to appear softer or conversely, be concentrated to produce a much, Much brighter beam using optional BulkHeads.

No single AA unless you can find one of those 3V lithium AAs. Then you'd have to figure out a skinni-fied (and longer) battery holder.

utomatoe thank you for the idea, but I think I will leave the production of any non-light-specific item to the PR-advertising guys.

KingSmono - you are indeed in-tune...by tonight there should be TWO working VIP protos - one of which I will sell via auction (from which part of the proceeds will go to CPF) -- probably the most unique one -- we'll probably let CPF'ers be the judge of which one.


----------



## cue003 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Would there be anything different in these first two protos from the rest of the batch? Just curious to see if I need to bid on one of these things when/if you put one up for auction.

Can you post some new pics of the protos?

Thanks.


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Hi Cue,

Nothing different in the way of output, just cosmetics. They are the same two silver ones already shown elsewhere in this thread, the original hand-machined proto and the newest CNC-machined version (wide fins, no knurling, etc.).


----------



## Phil_B (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Wide fins,no knurling...mmmm my favourite...


----------



## cue003 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

oh. Ok. I follow now. sorry, thought they were two different ones. I like the original one and may have to check that out if you put it up for auction.

Thanks.


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 5, 2004)

*VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Finally got the only other VIP in the whole world assembled now. I used the CNC's FA prototype body with wide fins and no knurling and silver color bare aluminum (and before anyone asks let me again clarify that _this is a *PROTO*, the rest will NOT look like this so ya CAN'T have it this way, we are NOT Burger King!!!_) - *ahem* - but I digress.

Anyway I realized that although it was exactly the same size and height and everything as the other one, it still looked quite different cosmetically. So I posed them with their alien brother Experiment 626, here in Hawaii garb masquerading as The Pelvis:








Then the VIPs did a quick costume change for the grand finale number:







So anyway as I was building this second one, I realized I am already Really Darn Good at it since when even building just two, the ol' fingers develop a little repetitive motion memory and take on minds of their own, especially the part where all six of those little wires have to be soldered to twelve separate connections and then carefully packed into the tiny cavity that is The PowerPack Module (and hey, you Know you're really into it when you start naming the individual _parts_).

And so I already began planning how to best optimize efficiency once those three hundred separate little piles o' parts are staring us in the face.

Sooo...EVERYthing is here except that most important of all components, the CNC bodies...

_Da-yum!!!_ This is worse than being the waiting end-user -- I am the waiting _builder!_

Thank You for your continued patience... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## daloosh (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

They look great Charlie. I'll take one in ... black, please!
That damn bunny is always talking about how patience is a virtue, he was never waiting for a VIP!

daloosh


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Hey daloosh, "bunny"?


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

to cool the flashlight rocks and lol that my fav chartater from a movie my freind every time she ssee,s me say he riminds me of me thats stich lol


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins *DELETED**

Post deleted by raggie33


----------



## DumboRAT (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Do we each get a toy Stitch with our VIPs?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

very excited, I think I will order my first set of 123's ever tomarrow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

I'm not going to have any need for any of the lights I'm modding, unless I don't want to ding up my Beautiful VIP for EDC!


----------



## illumiGeek (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Hey Charlie,

My Stitch wanted to say hi to your Stitch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif






...and now we return to our regularly scheduled topic.

Aloha, iG (Tim)


----------



## Aten_Imago (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

A REELY BIG VIP Poster? Did I hear someone say poster ? I'll sign up for 10 of those ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## cue003 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Sweet. When does the auction start? Which one do you like better Charlie?


----------



## mst3k (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP -BH or BBH*

Gosh now I wish "almost" that I hadn't seen the finished knurling next to the wide fin version. That wide fin one sure looks sweet! I ain't complainin'! I am definitely waiting patiently and nervously for my highly prized VIP!

Oh yeah, and Stitch is one our favorite characters here at the Mouse House!


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Allen, nope, ya'll gots to get yore ow'un aliens...

Justintox, just make sure you don't pay more than a buck or so each...SureFires are $1.25, BatteryStation's are $1, none of these prices include shipping though...

Tim, going by your picture I'd say your Stitch can beat up my Stitch any day...

Aten, "sign up" for posters? You're going to be the one _making_ the posters!!!

Cue003, I dunno, I like the look of the wides, but the knurleds do indeed feel better in the hand...

I have a feeling (but don't hold me to this yet) that there may be a few (and I mean a _Few_) unknurled, unanodized, wide-finned, fully-built, fully-functional protos when the dust finally settles after this gigantic build is over and done with...but don't hold me to it. If they do indeed come into existence, then please *Watch This Space*. Meanwhile I would appreciate it if everybody please NOT e-mail me about this...


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Would you say that the light is *pocketable* with the BH? That's primarily what I want... a crazy-a$$ bright "pocket-light." With the BBH, it doesn't seem very pocketable, so I'd probably leave that at home...and instead of changing heads on my VIP, I'd probably just grab my MagCharger w/ UMP to light up the night. Thanks!

-Smono


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

I think The VIP with the BH will still be pocketable, but not what most would call a pocket light.

However, The VIP will not *need* a BH on it in order to be extremely bright and throw well and it will be a true pocket friendly light.

Britt


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Britt n' Kings, good points both. I still classify "pocketable" as fitting in the pocket and then being able to _sit down_. The BBH will not allow this, although the BH *might*, depending upon its final form.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

i cant wait to people start to get this baby.going to be plenty of happy campers..


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
I have a feeling (but don't hold me to this yet) that there may be a few (and I mean a _Few_) unknurled, unanodized, wide-finned, fully-built, fully-functional protos when the dust finally settles after this gigantic build is over and done with...but don't hold me to it. If they do indeed come into existence, then please *Watch This Space*. Meanwhile I would appreciate it if everybody please NOT e-mail me about this... 

[/ QUOTE ]
Sounds like you just guaranteed yourself a deluge of e-mail.

The un-knurled body looks neat, but also looks to be a bit tougher to grip for any length of time. But perhaps I'm lacking scale - the gaps between fins look huge in the photos, but are likely small compared to the human hand.

_(counts self out of any Jamaican stick fight(s) for as-yet non-existant prototype(s))_


----------



## keithhr (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

I think part of the appeal to this light and it's incantations will be the look what I've got to your friends. Just seeing the look of disbelief, and I'm not intending this to mean arc4 owners,on their faces will be priceless, like how did he do that?


----------



## jack32088 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie: Would you consider putting both of the development masters up for auction? If you don't want to let go of both of them you could let the high bidder have his/her choice.
They sure are purrdy. (where is the smiley for "lust"?)


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Mr Bulk, I just read that the fins will be smaller than those on the "second" Proto? At first I did not like it but now Im stuck on the seond Lights design! Now your doing a compormise thing? LOL its driving me nuts! I'll be happy with whichever route you are taking but im just curious, I was thinking that a Black with large fins looks like an awefully cool light saber, especialy unknurled, but either way I liked the more durable looking. Ahh well, just curious and impatient...I am trying though! heh.


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Last post for me, going to bed right after this and will address some of the recent posts from tonight later on, but the first batch of regular production converters are here and being worked on:








And here's the relative size:







But truth be told - see the metal circle buried in the green board? Actually _That_ is the real footprint of the VIP converter, within which all the components are mounted (about .50" or so) meaning it can go into some Really tiny lights later (I'll be selling just the boards quite soon - hear that, tvodrd?), but we had the additional pcb edging left on to facilitate and strengthen the way the board mounts in the VIP.

Good night all...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Didn't think I would be posting so soon but that looks great! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I know what will be going into my CNC123 should I ever manage to get one! Maybe one of those cool switches too if you decide to sell them with the board /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*






[/ QUOTE ]

"Jellyfish"... I like that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

Man, I look at those tiny components and the teeny-tiny wires and welds and thank God there are modders here who can do my installing for me.

In my family there is a congenital malady passed down on the male side that manifests itself at middle-age. Things jump out of our hands for no reason. Our fingers turn into glass-slick protuberances that don't reliably answer commands sent from the Central Nervous System.

Elementary tasks for normal men baffle us. Last night I was attempting to put the slip-on red filter onto my PM6 and they erupted out of my spasming claws like they had a life of their own. Fortunately, the light cartwheeled onto the sofa and the filter cleaned off nicely after landing in the Philodendron pot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Britt


----------



## Aten_Imago (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Poster: BC0311
*"erupted out of my spasming claws like they had a life of their own"*
May I use this line to describe some flashlights I may be reviewing soon. It really will save me the bother of inventing my own ingenious string of words! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif Sure, Aten Imago. You too, eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Britt


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

my stitch surrenders........ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

http://community.webshots.com/photo/98375865/98456085vghwEz


----------



## illumiGeek (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

I really like that knurled proto, but I know if it goes up for auction it will end up far out of my price range. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

4x4, your Stitch just needs a bigger gun (light)...


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Haw! Yeah, a *Cannon* of a bigger light!


----------



## illumiGeek (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Well, a Cannon _is_ a bigger gun. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie, are you saying that the converter can be reduced to 1/2 inch in diameter? What's the height? I've wanted to mod a minimag AAA for a friend, but there's only .416 inch in the barrel or .47 in the head. Can the diameter be reduced any further?

Daniel


----------



## bwaites (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie, 

Same question as gadger lover!

Can we make these fit a AAA body?

Bill


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie must be done with the builds. Yea!!!! I can't wait!

I know this because "In another thread" he offered to modify an ARC LS2, so he *MUST* have plenty of spare time.


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Yes, I'm just kidding.

Daniel


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

still no VIP here ... and it is APRIL now ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
bernie


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*gadget_lover said:*
Charlie, are you saying that the converter can be reduced to 1/2 inch in diameter? What's the height? I've wanted to mod a minimag AAA for a friend, but there's only .416 inch in the barrel or .47 in the head. Can the diameter be reduced any further?

Daniel 

[/ QUOTE ]


The narrowest these could go is about a half-inch, simply by grinding away at the edge of the non-populated portion of the silicon board:








The height of the tallest component on the converter plus the thickness of the pcb board itself is about a quarter-inch:







Dan, yeah sorry about that, I offered to do it for him because he struck us a helluva deal on the UCLs - the thing is we are simply prepping the sub-assemblies so that the actual construction time is reduced when the bodies finally get here, which is/are the only component/s missing. Everything else that makes the VIP light up and do its dimming dance is right here, right now. Just nuthin' ta mount'em in...

Bernie - not to split hair(y word)s or nothing, but using words like "around" the end of April and "thereabouts", was a limp attempt at buying me a week or two of grace period in a worst case scenario. Hopefully my clean record of always delivering stuff _before_ the stated deadlines will remain unblemished, but we'll see. Never had to make a light from scratch before... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

And I did learn (and am still learning) a heckuva lot from this experience, meaning the next custom-bodied light will be better orchestrated (yes, there already _is_ another something-or-other comin' up after the VIP)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## BeagleLight (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie,

Now that you have let the cat out of the bag...I want to be first in line for your NEXT project - VIP2? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
One thing I have learned in the limited time since becoming a CPF member is, OK, maybe two things:
1) Have Paypal ready and
2) Sign up for any Mr Bulk project ASAP because you know the demand and the results will be unbelievable! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Stainless (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[quote

....the next custom-bodied light will be better orchestrated (yes, there already _is_ another something-or-other comin' up after the VIP)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is this a tease or what!!!!

Shall we all start guessing?

I'll go first: Five watt, six volts, seven hundred CPFers on the list... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bwaites (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

I'm in for the new light, Paypal armed and ready to fire!

This will be my 3rd MrBulk light.

Bill


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Hey take it easy guys, we ain't even made the first real "production" VIPs yet!!!

The next project is Really in its embryonic stages right now - I wish I could spend more time advancing its development but I'm just so mired in the VIP for now, wish I had two of me or at least several more arms - hey, maybe I should request to be reincarnated as a octopus or somethin'?

The only thing I will say is that it is much, much simpler, will not be a mod of any existing light, and will _require_ rechargeable batteries - won't run properly on anything else.

But I am certainly flattered and blushful (if there is such a word) by your kind votes of confidence, although for now I'd rather we just please stay OT on this one, and I'll get to the next thingamajig all in good time...

Thanks again!


----------



## Tweek (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Something that _requires_ rechargeables? I really like the sound of that... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Guess I have another future creation to dream about...

Chris


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*Stainless said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[quote

....the next custom-bodied light will be better orchestrated (yes, there already _is_ another something-or-other comin' up after the VIP)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is this a tease or what!!!!

Shall we all start guessing?

I'll go first: Five watt, six volts, seven hundred CPFers on the list... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

...1" reflector, 500lumens, half mile throw, runs on 1 x AAA nmh, 2hr runtime... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

$20 each? OK - put me down for one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

RECHARGEABLES ??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
Charlie, how could you do that to me ??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bk


----------



## Aten_Imago (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

..."Paypal ready for the VIP V2.0" ??? How do you guys manage that? I had to pawn off my Texas Toothpick to finance the first VIP much less the second one- Kidding! My neighbors spend a VIP's worth on poor restaurant food twice a week. Keep going charlie...I'm recharging PayPal...


----------



## bryguy42 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

try to make it come out around tax time next year...

it makes it easier to sort of justify the transaction to the wife when theres a tax check in the account... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

With the right combination of componentry rechargeables can approximate the run time pattern of semi-regulated lights quite well, and this is what I'm aiming for.

Psychomodo's description may be very, very close to the real thing (not!). But good try on the price... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

So Bernie, there're no nimhs in Germany? And CR123's are plentiful? I'm confused...

Aten: food? What's food?

Bry - tax time? You mean _Next_ year? I'm thinking as early as this summer!

But we'll see -- I have a *mountain* of work ahead of me for now...


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Psychomodo's description may be very, very close to the real thing (not!). But good try on the price... 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## javafool (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie,

We all appreaiate your effort on moving Mt. VIP for us. That's why U B N charge /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Happy Easter!
TerryF


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

I am just return from holiday skiing, and my Got, more than 50 posts in this thread to read before posting myself /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Charlie, I am very impatient to play with my VIP, because during one week I was in my bed and now I wear a lumbar support belt and the only thing I can made it's play with my flashlights or read CPF Forums /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
I shall be at home all next week long because I do not have to move, I hope that I shall be able to read Forum every day to follow the construction of my VIP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

According to Bernie, it's April and no VIP here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Just kidding Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I saw that you make all your best efforts for assembling the very first production VIP. Many thanks for that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Get well soon Frenchy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
I am just return from holiday skiing, and my Got, more than 50 posts in this thread to read before posting myself /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Charlie, I am very impatient to play with my VIP, because during one week I was in my bed and now I wear a lumbar support belt and the only thing I can made it's play with my flashlights or read CPF Forums /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
I shall be at home all next week long because I do not have to move, I hope that I shall be able to read Forum every day to follow the construction of my VIP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

According to Bernie, it's April and no VIP here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Just kidding Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I saw that you make all your best efforts for assembling the very first production VIP. Many thanks for that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]When I was a kid in colorado my mon worked as a nurse in the ER and my dad worked as an engineer at the broadmore hotel. I could have free skiing lessons and My mom said no You'll break your arms,legs , everything. I think she was right and I don't ski at all.
Instead I did something a lot more fun I was a volenteer fire fighter for 11 years. HA HA! Good luck at getting well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Thanks Psychomodo and Clifton Arnold /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I would simply like to clarify a thing, I caught my tour of kidney by unloading the car in the arrival in the ski resort. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 
I have not even had the time to put my feet on skis before /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

How unfortunate ( /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif) - sorry !!!


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

See I told you that this would happen. My mom says so!


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

"...it is much, much simpler, will not be a mod of any existing light, and will require rechargeable batteries - won't run properly on anything else."

Maybe that's because voltage drop is a concern.

Maybe the association with a fine Al reflector builder is a hint.

Maybe it will be a hot wire.


----------



## Stainless (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
The only thing I will say is that it is much, much simpler, will not be a mod of any existing light, and will _require_ rechargeable batteries - won't run properly on anything else.



[/ QUOTE ]

"...much simpler..." perhaps a rechargeable 9 volt transistor battery with a 5 watt LS bolted on the top? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Help me out here guys - who has a photo of the "Backpacker" or whatever it is called? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie ... of course we have those NiMhs etc. .... but I really do not like rechargeables. I cannot even explain it, I just do not have the nerve to care for my batteries .... I just want them working when I want it where I want it and do not liek to wait untill charged etc.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Stainless...this what you want?


----------



## Stainless (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Roy:

Yep, that's it, thanks. If I get time; maybe I can superimpose the VIP bulkhead on it, and begin the visual guessing process of what the next Mr. Bulk project will look like.

Of course the real problem will be trying to guess what color it will be. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Not sure if this is a project, will a 2AA body be available? Someting the same diameter as the VIP 123 so it looks attractive. That is the most reasonable way to run the VIP, I think, and would make it easy to hold the BBH.

Bill


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Get well Pascal, otherwise how you gonna go out and light up the slopes when you finally get your light? Hey, night skiing! With a head (hand?) light!

Icey, "hotwire"? Whazzat? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Ken, rechargeable 9Vs? What're them?

Bernie, just kidding... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I'm _Not_ gong to talk about the "next" project any more, so guess and conjecture and speculate all you guys want. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Bill, yes, the 2AA _extension_ will come out after the two BulkHeads. It will likely be a short matching piece (finning, knurling, black HA3 anodized, etc.) that *extends* the regular body by enough to slip two nimh AAs in there. The VIP will not run well on *wimpy* AA alkalines.

BTW guys, I have some late-breaking news on build progress - I've completed about 80 of the VIP converters, now wired up and ready to go (hey, only 220 more), but I need to put a halt to building more from now until the coming weekend (probably Sunday) because at work we are now attending ART (Annual Recall Training). That's when us old fellers get to run a timed 1.5 miles, sprint a timed 300 meters, bench press our body weight (minimum), and do situps and pushups along with our young officers (sometimes I think they make us go just to keep the young bucks in line since I and my team of sergeants/corporals are their direct supervisors and our entire watch attends as a group), plus we requalify with all our different firearms (Smith 9mm sidearm, Remington 870, AR-15, supplemental off-duty weapons), perform tactical driving course maneuvers, self-defense in the _dojo_, CPR recertification, sexual harassment classes, and there are more blocks of training/retraining I can't remember right now, etc. And these are done over four consecutive 12-hours days (Mon-Thur), after which I return to my regularly scheduled programming of 12-hour shifts on the road Friday.

So needless to say, when I stumble in through (uh, make that "into" after some of the more strenuous days) the doorway like just now, I am plain bushed. Can't build the actual lights anyways until I receive those 300, 5-piece sets of the actual CNC'd VIP bodies (1,500 separate pieces in all). Plus there is the prewiring of the 3-position dimmer switches to complete as well. And then we still have to build'em!

So - Thank You kindly for your continued patience...


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

awww man desert season is over this month...Oh well we woulden't want you building lights 1/2 asleep! Some of that stuff you have to do sounds really fun though, but maybe not, because it's work? It's all good, get some sleep!


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Uh, how 'bout I get paid for doing it? Cool, eh? (actually it _was_ cool - about 20 years ago...)


----------



## illumiGeek (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Take your time, Charlie. We're a patient lot here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

_Okay, I thought I could type that with a straight face._ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

BTW: In case I didn't mention it before, I'm in for a BulkHead and AA battery pack/extension. And I don't really need them 'til tomorrow afternoon.

Just kidding! Get plenty of /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif an show those younguns a thing or 2.

Aloha, iG


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie, stop joking with me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif
In fact I would not make maybe any more a ski, on the other hand if I have to end in wheelchair I would need two VIP, one for every armrest. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
I already have a Super LGI as anti-fog fire and Super Baby Pin as long-reach fire. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif
Rest you well before to continue to assemble the other VIP, I would not want that mine does not work, it will be vital for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

The countdown is initiated : J - ? before I receive my VIP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CiTY (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie, you had mentioned an add on to the existing body to make it AA sized. Will that extenstion also incorporate a sleeve to adapt the diameter size too, to minimize rattling? Out of curiosity, since the VIP doesn't like ALKs, will it work with 3*ALKs? And by the way, maybe they should make a "survivor" show out of your recall training class... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Oh man, Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Good luck on the Sexual Harassment Classes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

I know you'll pass all the other stuff... 'specially the runs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Fellahs, Charlie was out with his men running down an armed robber the week he was sick. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif He loves that stuff. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Looks like with Oto's broke lathe widget and Charlie's unpaid retread duties they will both have to take a break from production for a bit. 

Britt


----------



## Tweek (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*CiTY said:*
Out of curiosity, since the VIP doesn't like ALKs, will it work with 3*ALKs? 

[/ QUOTE ]

As far as 3 alkaline cells, IIRC, Charlie made a big point of emphasizing 3.0V max input with the current version converter board. Rules out the very promising 123 sized Li-ion cells, too... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Chris


----------



## Aten_Imago (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

RE"That's when us old fellers get to run a timed 1.5 miles, sprint a timed 300 meters, bench press our body weight (minimum), and do situps and pushups along with our young officers (sometimes I think they make us go just to keep the young bucks in line since I and my team of sergeants/corporals are their direct supervisors and our entire watch attends as a group), plus we requalify with all our different firearms (Smith 9mm sidearm, Remington 870, AR-15, supplemental off-duty weapons), perform tactical driving course maneuvers, self-defense in the dojo, CPR recertification, sexual harassment classes, and there are more blocks of training/retraining I can't remember right now, etc. And these are done over four consecutive 12-hours days (Mon-Thur), after which I return to my regularly scheduled programming of 12-hour shifts on the road Friday."
Not to sound uneasy or anything BUT I hope that our VIP's are insured in case thier 'Master Builder' goes down. A little delay is OK but a big Delay...well then you'd be Microsoft if you know what I mean. Better have backup helpers Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## kfasold (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Inservice Training*

Wow, inservice sounds like a real killer!

I thought our 4- '8-hour' inservice days were a PITA! (1 day range "go home when you've qualified", 1 day driving "go home when you've passed", 1.5 days lecture / legal update / etc., 0.5 days on OC, baton, cuffing etc. refresher).

'course you could bring a few with you & that handy-dandy AA-powered iron (from another thread) & work during the breaks... <G>

Our chief is a 'street cop' who has managed to stay in shape through his career -- he's now pushing for annual pt requals, but meeting fierce resistance. They're trying to define 'job related' skills & justify them at this point. Figure there will be lots of retirements/promotions when it becomes mandatory... (No true union here, so it will eventually become mandatory for all, w/no grandathering...)

Always fun when the kids find out all the old farts aren't quite ready for pasture yet!

kf


----------



## DumboRAT (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Inservice Training*

Charlie,

Beat the snot out of them young guys for us old farts ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## zipperhead (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Mr. Bulk says that when he makes the AA battery tube, the VIP will only function with rechargables and not alkalines. I have never used the rechargables. Whats the major difference. I thought both could be used for the same applications and that one is disposable and one is reusable.


----------



## Flatscan (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

zipperhead,

Rechargeables have a lower internal resistance and can maintain a higher current pull. For many applications, this doesn't matter, but a high-performance flashlight like the VIP needs the extra current. Otherwise, the converter doesn't get enough current and puts extra strain on the batteries trying to get it.


----------



## zipperhead (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Flatscan,
Thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## MXDan (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

But would I be able to use lithium AAs instead of rechargables? I have yet to get into the world of rechargables, but have some lithium AAs sitting around for my [email protected] mods and what not...


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Lithiums could exceed the max voltage initially, so I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Stainless (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

"Ken, rechargeable 9Vs? What're them?"

Charlie:
This be them.






I don't have the stats readily available, 
but I suspect that one of these would probably power a 5W LS for about five minutes... 
Sort of like a Flash/Bang without the bang. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 
On the plus side, heatsinking might not be a problem, 
as it might not run long enough to get hot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update*

*4-15-04* Got done with my last day of work and, tired as I am, came home to diligently build VIPs -- or more specifically, to pre-wire the converters. Got a hundred done now and prepping the next hundred boards:







What this means to the VIP faithful is that, should the CNC'd bodies show up, then at a moment's notice I can at least have enough ready converters on hand to go into one hundred lights which comprise the First Batch...oops, waitaminute, the dang _Switches_ aren't wired yet...but that is a much simpler process and I can do those as I need them.

Off to get a haircut since I return to "real" work tomorrow (we can look as grungy as we want during training, we were all sweating like hell each day anyway), then will answer the new posts I already see here.

Stay tuned...


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update*

Nice work, especially the 4th one from the left. Would you put *that one* in my VIP whe n the body arrives?

Thanks

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update*

[ QUOTE ]
*gadget_lover said:*
Nice work, especially the 4th one from the left. Would you put *that one* in my VIP whe n the body arrives?

Thanks

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, I saw that one first... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Starlight (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update*

Fools, you missed the third from right, fourth one down, and now I claim it.


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...should the CNC'd bodies show up, then at a moment's notice I can at least have enough ready converters on hand to go into one hundred lights which comprise the First Batch...

[/ QUOTE ]


Would a visit from my friend good George Washington speed the process up? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

Mailing address of the CNC shop please Charlie!


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update*

Nice to see that you work hard, Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
I am a little bit idle, maybe could you confide me a little of subcontracting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
It's very interesting to see day after day all the meticulous assembling which you realizes for our magnificent flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
Handmade making is wonderful. I think that for us it's the best moment, because when we'll have our VIP we'll still wish other thing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

If you can choose the best for me, no problem /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif (I'm not sure that it's the "4th one from the left" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif)


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update*

[ QUOTE ]
*Starlight said:*
Fools, you missed the third from right, fourth one down, and now I claim it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey - I saw THAT one first as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update*

I love this photo. This is gonna be an awesome rig! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif
Britt
PS: Picture it in Black with whatever the fin/knurling is gonna be.


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Young'uns were shown their place in the world. Outperformed'em in everything but the runs (I've had surgery to both knees and don't run much due to the pain after a while).

CiTY, wha Tweek said. But if the new 123-sized rechargeables come at 3V exactly and not more than 1300mA capacity, they should be fine.

Ahhh, Aten, ever the worry-wart. I'm back and I'm fine! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif
The flashlight hobby is my life (after family and work, of course) so I would never do anything to jeopardize that. Besides, counting boot camp at the recruit academy this is the 22nd time I've done this...

_*LITHIUM AA's*_ cannot be used. Well, I shouldn't say CAN-not, but you will lose the dimmest two levels since the liths tend to run on a rather flat output, thus maintaining their over-amperage (as well as over-voltage at 1.7V nominal each for a total of 3.4V, at least on fresh ones) over most of their useful life.

As to which is the best converter in the latest build picture, you guys really have no idea, do ya? Lemme clue you in -- it's the *fifth* one from the left, not the fourth!

KingSmono, I already waved a hundred-dollar bill in front of the platers (where the bodies are presumably at now) as a "bonus", but we'll see if it does any good. There are at least six areas on each set of machined bodies which will need to be masked off, so *300 bodies x 6 masks = 1800* separate masking operations which include not only the application of the masking compound, but the removal of same after the anodizing is completed.

I sure hope they get here by the end of the month; it's beginning to look like delivery of the first batch of completed VIPs will be compromised by a week or two...dang.

A most sincere Thank You for your continued patience...


----------



## Klaus (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie,

forget your bad knees, have some of your "bulkier" creations implanted and ride on photon beams instead, glad you are back and made it again - congrats !

Later

Klaus


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
As to which is the best converter in the latest build picture, you guys really have no idea, do ya? Lemme clue you in -- it's the *fifth* one from the left, not the fourth!

[/ QUOTE ]

I saw that one first - put me down for it Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Klaus, izzat really you? Or was it the Gollum avatar? Inquiring minds want to know! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Psych, I'll try but I dunno, we got the column right but now which row? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Klaus (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Klaus, izzat really you? Or was it the Gollum avatar? Inquiring minds want to know! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

At least someone noted a difference, if only a small one it seems /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Klaus


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Psych, I'll try but I dunno, we got the column right but now which row? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Awwww - what the heck Charlie, pick me anyone - I know they are ALL the best /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Colin


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Yes, they are. Each was tested before being sent to me, no duds here...


----------



## Klaus (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Any of those circuits avaiable separate - with LEDS maybe ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Klaus


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Klaus, yes, probably right after the VIPs are all built and sent out. No LEDs included though, but an industry-contact-rich man like yourself should have no problems there... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

i cant wait to folks get there first vip. happy people theere better be lots of beam shots /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gifthe best flash light ive seen in a long time.


----------



## cue003 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

I am hoping they start to ship pretty soon. I believe Charlie said the end of April for the first batch and that is not too far off. I hope he can still stay on schedule or better yet beat the schedule and be able to ship the first 100 early. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks again charlie for your time, effort, knowledge and sharing that with the rest of us here.


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*cue003 said:*
I am hoping they start to ship pretty soon....and be able to ship the first 100 early. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
...


[/ QUOTE ]

Hey cue003, I think he will be able to ship all first and last 300 early /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif. Because I am not in the first 100, LOL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

I'm probably number 287 or something like that, so I'm expecting a bit of a wait for mine.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

I can't wait to see pictures of the annodized VIPs :


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
I am hoping they start to ship pretty soon. I believe Charlie said the end of April for the first batch and that is not too far off. I hope he can still stay on schedule or better yet beat the schedule and be able to ship the first 100 early. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks again charlie for your time, effort, knowledge and sharing that with the rest of us here. 

[/ QUOTE ]


*Here is the latest update as of 4-20-04:

The bodies have completed the CNC process. They have now gone to the platers for the Final Step, the black HAIII anodizing.

HOWEVER, this is not as joyful as it sounds, because there are multiple masked areas required of each body. In fact parts like the PowerPack, battery tube and King's Crown each have two separate areas that require masking, and this Final Step may take as long as several weeks.

Originally the plan was to simply cut the threads after the anodizing, but we did not take into consideration the very real Rockwell Hardness of true HAIII anodizing which approximates that of case-hardened steel (like a lock hasp), which destroys the cutting edges of lathe tool bits very quickly. The machine shop would go through multiple sets of bits in order to do all 2,100 separate thread sets (this is not a typo, each VIP body will have seven different threaded areas times 300 bodies), so it was decided to mask instead, much less expensive than buying new tool bits, but unfortunately much more time consuming.

Not masking would mean no electrical conductivity between adjoining parts (light no workee!), as well as assembly fitment problems because the anodize builds up the contact surfaces between the two mating threads by approx. ~.004" (.002" per side) which must be taken into account in order for the parts to screw together.

I have already offered to sweeten the deal by telling the machine shop to wave a couple of hundred dollar bills in front of the masking workers (bills provided at my own expense when I settle up with them after the parts are ready to ship), so we'll see if this has any effect...

Thank God I'm gainfully employed at my Real Job. I sure would hate to try and make a living doing mods. Too little money, too much stress...*


----------



## Mr. Blue (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie, Charlie, Charlie.
We are so behind you.
Keep your Franklins bro.
All good things come to those who are patient.
g


----------



## naromtap (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

I think the LEAST we can do is all Paypal Charlie a mere dollar to cover the 'sweetners' - a dollar to us is nothing surely?!


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

What Mr. Blue said, Charlie.

We appreciate the quality of your work. It's not that we want a VIP....we want Charlie's VIP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Britt


----------



## acusifu (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Take a few more weeks, whatever I just want that sweet light. I can wait, on the other hand my other personality is not so patient. Miller lite will calm him !


----------



## cue003 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Thanks.


----------



## keithhr (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie, as I've said before and I'll say it again, anything worth having is worth waiting for and besides , the saying "this changes everything" is sure to be uttered more than a time or two. I'm sure there are some nervous manufacturers out there who will not want to be shown up by an upstart flashaholic who has enormous vision and guts as well. They will be done when they are done, and I'm as anxious as anyone but not swetting it.


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

As the Bartles and James wine cooler guys said, _"...and Thank Yew fer yore support..."_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks guys. I have a feeling that once you get them, it will all be worth it...


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie, you know it is going to be worth it in the end, not money wise, but just to prove your a king modder again! I for one appreciate what your doing and will continue to be patient. To create somethng as wonderful as a VIP and to provide them to all of us Flashaholics in an enormous task and we all respect you very much for handeling it.

Let me know if you need another dollar or whatever to bribe the workers /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

I'm curious _(but not criticising)_ why the threads weren't cut before anodizing so the bodies would only need one trip through the machine shop.

I realize that there would have to be masking somewhere in the process since the threads have to be conductive.

If the various nightmares of scheduling or logistics are the reason, or if it's _none of my business_, I understand.

I look forward to seeing the light when it shows up, and am prepared to wait the several weeks it's going to take.


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*idleprocess said:*
I'm curious _(but not criticising)_ why the threads weren't cut before anodizing so the bodies would only need one trip through the machine shop.

I realize that there would have to be masking somewhere in the process since the threads have to be conductive.

If the various nightmares of scheduling or logistics are the reason, or if it's _none of my business_, I understand.

I look forward to seeing the light when it shows up, and am prepared to wait the several weeks it's going to take. 

[/ QUOTE ]


??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif ???
The threads have indeed already been cut, that's why the need for masking. If the body coating had been the paltry *regular* anodizing, threads could be cut afterwards more easily (although still at the expense of Some worn out tooling, just not as many like with true HA III plating).

Hope I'm understanding your comments correctly...


----------



## wasabe64 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Thanks for the frequent updates Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I'm looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie:

I read your comments on machining/anodizing that the threads were scheduled to be machined post-anodizing.

'Guess not.


----------



## DumboRAT (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie,

Don't worry about it -- like many have said, now and before, anything worth having is worth waiting for. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Prolepsis (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

And we can all use--ahem, test--ahem, play with--all our existing lights while we wait.

No rush Charlie. Thank you for the updates. It's going to be Christmas all over again! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Hey Charlie,

Don't worry, I have some flashlights for playing while waiting for the VIP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Why not to not launch a raffle to possibly finance the additional costs about which you spoke to us in your precedent post ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
I am in /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## naromtap (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
Hey Charlie,
Why not to not launch a raffle to possibly finance the additional costs about which you spoke to us in your precedent post ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
I am in /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

A raffles a good idea to raise any needed sweetners! Tho as I said before I don't mind just Paypalling a few dollars, tho on my own that would count for nothing - perthaps a raffle WOULD be the way to go?!


----------



## naromtap (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

I really should add tho that either way I'm in no rush & am happy to wait & at no point has Charlie hinted at the fact he would like help with the sweetners its just that I feel with all the time & effort he's putting in there is no way he should have to cover any 'sweetners'. Just voicing my thoughts on the matter. I'm in the final group anyway so I was always prepared for a wait anyway. I do like the idea of a Klub Retsim raffle tho, Charlie?


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Your kind offers of helping with the sweeteners is indeed appreciated and most certainly gratifying, although the deal is they must get them done and in my hands by the end of the month no matter what. A day later than that and I ain't payin'em a single extra red cent! So kindly hold on to your hats (and wallets)...BACK to woik.


----------



## Geode (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie, you're great. Whenever mine is ready is good for me.


----------



## DOCSMYNAME (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: VIP - Fraternal Alien Twins*

Charlie stick to your guns!!! As stated already thank you for the frequent updates.
DOC


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 22, 2004)

*Mountain From A Molehill*

Sometimes when you're in a rhythm carrying out a set of fine motor skills tasks (like soldering up circuit boards), you tend to not let little things disturb your stride - such as where to neatly stack each board when moving on to the next.

Here's a molehill:








And here's the Mountain:







Yup, no neat stacks (or neat ANYthing on my workbench these days) - 'cause ah's IN da groove!

Now _BACK_ ta woik...


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

All I want to know is how my circuit board (I claimed 4th from the left, remember?) got mixed in with the rest of these everday boards??????

(Looking good there, Charlie)

Daniel


----------



## LLLean (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

Charlie,

While it's most gracious of you to attempt to meet your self-imposed deadline (thru sweetening the deal), i think most of us are happy even if the VIP have to slip by a few weeks. It's better that the quality be good even if a few weeks late rather than rushing the contrators and have lesser quality.

As always, we thank you much.

- LLL


----------



## Likebright (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

I think the sweetener probably encourages priority rather than speed.
Or maybe stick-to-itiveness. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif 
Mike


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

Yes, better late than - forever wrong...


----------



## Aten_Imago (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

Humn that cluster or should I say "gaggle" of circuits would look very nice on display at the Museum of Modern Art. Oh never mind! There I go again with the art talk... Nice work Charlie...the Imago Metrics evaluation team is waiting for my VIP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif a mountain of "jellyfish". You go Charlie!


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

Thanks guys!

Hey Britt, I think I'll name this piece of art, "Jellyfish Orgy", haw!


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Charlie, maybe there'll be some itty bitty assemblies crawlin' around your bench in the morning. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## geepondy (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

Charlie, are there active components on those assemblies? If so you exercising very poor ESD (electric static discharge) practices by stacking them on the carpet. I won't even ask if you wear a ground strap cause I don't at home either.

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Sometimes when you're in a rhythm carrying out a set of fine motor skills tasks (like soldering up circuit boards), you tend to not let little things disturb your stride - such as where to neatly stack each board when moving on to the next.

Here's a molehill:








Now _BACK_ ta woik... 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

Geep,

That's one of the main reasons I live in Hawaii. There is virtually NO static electricity here, it is That humid. In fact when I was really "into" cigars, our smoking group pretty much only bought those fancy inlaid wood and Spanish cedar-lined humidors for show, as the hygrometers would actually keep the humidity Inside the box Lower than that of the Outside!


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Geep,

That's one of the main reasons I live in Hawaii. There is virtually NO static electricity here, it is That humid. In fact when I was really "into" cigars, our smoking group pretty much only bought those fancy inlaid wood and Spanish cedar-lined humidors for show, as the hygrometers would actually keep the humidity Inside the box Lower than that of the Outside! 

[/ QUOTE ]

you should get a green laser pointer then for sure! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## illumiGeek (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

Static Electricity... what's that?

I hear talk of such things from people in places like Arizona and Las Vegas, but it's a complete mystery to us here in the land of Hula and Humidity.


----------



## illumiGeek (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

When I was a kid I ordered a Van DeGraff Generator kit from some scientific catalog, and guess what happened when I fired it up here...

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif 

I was one disappointed micro-geek. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

So the green laser beams show up more in water-laden atmosphere. Hmmm, I've been resisting all this time thinking I needed some kind of super-powred one to really see the actual beam, and not just a little green dot on the target.

When I was a kid a mainland relative sent me a "magic wand" kit that would float thin aluminum shapes in the air - using static electricity. Just like Illumigeek, you can guess what (didn't) happen...we use them mirrored anti-electrostatic plastic envelopes that electonic parts come in as - coasters... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Klaus (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

Will trade static for nice sunsets & humidity /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Klaus


----------



## Skulk (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

[ QUOTE ]
*illumiGeek said:*
Static Electricity... what's that?



[/ QUOTE ] Hey IG....once in a greaaat while, I think it has to be cold or something. If you're in Costco, drag your feet around and touch someone. I accidentally was draggin my feet in Costco pushin a wagon with my daughter in it once and shocked her. It's rare but I always try it when I'm in there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

i hate static it scares me everytime i get shocked by it they have a therory that sometimes it cause a fire at gas staions when people go back in there car and shoes rubs on carpet and they go and tocuh the fuel nozle again


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

Yup, I hate it too! Vegas is the worst when indoors in winter...


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
So the green laser beams show up more in water-laden atmosphere. Hmmm, I've been resisting all this time thinking I needed some kind of super-powred one to really see the actual beam, and not just a little green dot on the target.

When I was a kid a mainland relative sent me a "magic wand" kit that would float thin aluminum shapes in the air - using static electricity. Just like Illumigeek, you can guess what (didn't) happen...we use them mirrored anti-electrostatic plastic envelopes that electonic parts come in as - coasters... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup, I'll bet you could even see the beam on a 5mw if it's that humid there from what the rep at atlas nova told me. Of course if you got a high-spec one LOOK OUT! From my understanding the only thing that makes the beam show up is moisture, or other junk floating around in the air.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

for some reason green wavelength lets you see the beam better. I guess the water reflects it better than red. I can see the beam of my 5W green lux, but not the R/O.


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Mountain From A Molehill*

I had a car that the upper rear corner of the metal door was at just the right height and proximity to zap me right on the left nipple when I got out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif

When we got some new wool carpeting in our house when we were kids, we'd chase each other around the house, shuffling our feet with that one finger extended.

The ear was the favored target. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Britt


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 24, 2004)

*Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Hmmm, if the green lasers are indeed easier to see in our climate then I might have to finally spring for one. Thanks for the info

Hey Britt, ya shoulda let someone else drive you around sometimes when you had that car, that way you'd zap the other nipple and stay evenly charred... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

BTW here's the *LATEST UPDATE as of 4-24-04:*

The Jellyfish finally found some mates and with each half of the pairs using their three "protuberances" apiece (they're Asexual Jellyfish, see?) they *come* together, and then each of these six 28AWG 7-strand teflon wires find their way into their respective holes where they are pulled through tight and soldered up...








I already know what some will ask, but please hold your questions till the end. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Now BACK ta woik...


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif Woohoo! Those look gorgeous, Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

The switch knobs you went with knock me out and the knurling and fins are fetching. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Are those grooves inboard of the threads for O rings?

Very handsome machining and all that threading of wires and soldering makes me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif thinking about it.

Thanks for the update.

Britt
PS: I wish I'd thought of that, Charlie, as it was the left one got so tough from the scorching they couldn't pierce it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Evolution: From Jelly Fish to VIPs! The switch looks great to me also /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I love watching a build process. This has got to be one of the most entertaining ones ever.

Please beware, fellow members. 

If you watch carefully you can see them occasionally wiggle an appendage. They are...coming to life. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif






They will be traveling all over the earth. They know where you live!


----------



## Beretta1526 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*






"Oh boy, is this GREAT!"


----------



## DumboRAT (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

A word of thanks to Charlie, Darryl, and all those laboring away on our VIPs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Heh - the folks that work in electrical fab where I'm employed have to program chips using a developer chip programmer _(read: single socket)_, and were wondering why the chips would go bad so often - until I saw them sticking programmed chips into a block of styrofoam...

*Dilbert* _How are production errors?_

*Elbonian* _Down 20%!_

*Dilbert* _How's production?_

*Elbonian* _Down 20%!_


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Cats learn to hate low humidity quickly when people start petting them furiously and suddenly offer a finger for them to sniff.

I've seen a cat do a backflip after getting one of those zaps.

...not that I've ever tormented cats /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Britt, yes, them be for o-rings. Don't worry, I won't forget to put'em in...for a fee. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif
So, ya just pierced the right one? You should show it to your coed neighbors...

justintox and ice, thanks. These are exciting times we live in. I just heard tonight that there are incredible things coming down the pipeline, some of them possibly with my name on them, although none of my doing, neither. That's all for now though, not supposed to say any more.

Motty who is that guy anyway? Looks like David Hasselhoff on steroids.

Dumbo, I can say with assurance that Darryl will be touching at least one component (and probably many more) in each and every VIP.

idle, they should move their operations to Hawaii. Also the cats.


----------



## javafool (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Those look great Charlie and we really appreciate seeing how the VIP is assembled. I know it's just my opinion, but, I think these would be more attractive if they were, uhhhh.... mmmmmm. ...let me just say a little darker ???

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

TerryF


----------



## Beretta1526 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

That's Flounder (Steven Furst) from Animal House.

Great to hear there are "incredible things" coming!

e-mail coming sometime later today...


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Charlie !!

The one to the left seems not knurled, is it mine ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Sorry Charlie if is that what you think about when you said :"I already know what some will ask, but please hold your questions till the end" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Very nice picture, as usual, and gives me more and more envy to possess it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## bryguy42 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

The anticipation here is so great, I feel as if I'm standing on Vari-Pins & Needles


----------



## Beretta1526 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Don't you mean Vari-Pins & *Space* Needles?


----------



## cue003 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I need to get me a space needle somehow. Haven't found any in the B/S/T yet. Thanks for keeping us informed Charlie. Looking forward to completion and to whatever else you got coming down the pipeline. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

javafool, please, no questions...(see below)

Frenchy, see above.

bry, good one!

cue, they are easy to make. The real stumbling block is finding the *right* 5W emitter. Not just in brightness, etc., but a combination of Luminous Flux - Color Bin - Forward Voltage that will stand up to the tremendous overdriving this mod requires.

So here we are at the bottom (remember "see below" above?) -

There were a handful of "special" VIP bodies (such as those to which the PowerPacks shown above belong) that were predestined for certain "special" people as I alluded to in another post on this thread. As with any large run of anything (not just lights, but Anything) there will be *mistakes* or *fallout* from the production run that are unique and different, as is the case here. The machinist made a handful of *mistake* bodies of different configurations (some knurled and finned but not making it to the anodizers, some unknurled but inadvertently now in process at the anodizers, a few more of the exact same wide-finned CNC protos as shown earlier) that I had promised to people who either helped us in ways we ourselves could not, or bought an inordinately large number of VIPs, or were so giving of free stuff to me personally (Hi Britt!), or some other qualifiers, that I allowed them to buy these unusual examples without offering them to the general membership, as was my prerogative.

In fact one individual will have the entire "set" of all anamolous VIP bodies ever made (of course they are all functionally identical to the "regular" units) and will become the only other person in the world (besides me) to own all - FOUR of them. Come to think of it, counting the _Original_ Original hand-machined-by-Otokoyama VIP prototype, I will have Five...

Anyone who has ever ordered a large quantity of custom made units of anything will know there are always a few oddball ones that fall through the cracks, as well as experiencing exactly what I went through and the quandaries I faced coming to decisions as to their ultimate disposition.

So there. And please, no more questions... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

And no more question /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## BuddTX (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Charlie,

Nice work, I can't wait to get my VIP!

So, you actually LIKE the humidity?

NOBODY in Houston TX would ever say those words!

But then again, Houston is not Hawaii then, is it!

We HATE the humidity here, but it DOES keep the girls looking younger!


----------



## photon555 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Hi Charlie,

I don't suppose that you have one more anodized, unknurled VIP lurking somewhere. I have found from recent experience that I prefer non-knurled flashlight bodies, especially those that are already groovy. But I'll be happy with any kind.

Keep up the good work.

If you wind up paying the incentive I'll be in for a few extra bucks. Please let us know.


----------



## Stainless (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
... These are exciting times we live in. I just heard tonight that there are incredible things coming down the pipeline, some of them possibly with my name on them, although none of my doing, neither. That's all for now though, not supposed to say any more...


[/ QUOTE ]

That is WONDERFULL news. Truely WONDERFULL!


----------



## Likebright (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Ya Charlie,
What Stanless said. I think aaa or E-lab-or-ate ???? Sometime. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Just a lil' insight on what I'm looking at daily:








This is what's inside each VIP PowerPack, the complete workings, all you add is battery below and LED above. A'course, it's not possible to wire it all up like this, the switch has to be installed inside the PowerPack _first_ with the shaft sticking out a hole on the side, and _then_ the converter is pushed in from below, inching it up while simultaneously feeding the six wires together. Three from the switch through the thru-holes of the board, and the other three from the board snaked _around_ the switch and to go up and through the holes beneath the LED's mounting platform/heatsink plate -- whew, just typing this makes me tired...that's it, enough for one day, gotta sleep Some time...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Thanks for yet another update Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

(Looks like that's mine you're workin' on /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif)

Colin


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Actually I'm about _Done_ building the Specials and they begin shipping tomorrow. As a final farewell to my babies, I fired'em up all at the same time...

Let's just say it was a near-religious experience:









*Note - terrified of setting something on fire, all switches were only set to _Medium_ . . . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif



.


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Looks INCREDIBLE Charlie! It was worth the effort just for that picture! (probably easy to say from where I'm sittin...) Love the new Av! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

-Smono


----------



## d'mo (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

YOU 'DA MAN!!!! Simply Amazing!!!!

[Lots of Applause]


----------



## Beretta1526 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

You must be exhausted. Time for bed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif

They look excellent though!


----------



## Aten_Imago (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Charlie- That picture is a beautiful symphony of light - very sobering and in the truest sense of the word- *awe-inspiring*. A little like a (foot)candlelight vigil for our troubled times. I feel so energized for some reason /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## 83Venture (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

The longer I watch this the happier I am that ordered one. My first (But surely not the last) Mr. Bulk creation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Oh man!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif 

They're beautiful and what a /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif photo.

Thanks a million, Charlie.

Britt


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

It's times like this I wish I was special /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Me too.

Bill


----------



## Halibut (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Charlie,

Could you list the size of the VIP's lens? 19 mm perhaps?

Thanks!

-DT


----------



## Tweek (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Oh boy, time to stock up on the 123's! You're giving me goose bumps, Charlie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Chris


----------



## naromtap (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

...me is fantasising of being a very spoilt 11 year old & all those VIP's are the candles in my birthday cake!!


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

holly molly that is a cool pic.cant wait to hear from the happy new owners .if they shine em all up at once we can see where everyone is from


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

It reminds me of the end of "The Dark Crystal" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Charlie, you light all those up and there goes Hawaii's quality dark! I wonder if NASA picked up on those with any satelite imagery! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Klaus (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## cue003 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

YEAH BABY!!!. And to think...they are ONLY set on MEDIUM in that pic. Sweet. Great work once again. 

Charlie, you can put me down on the waiting list for ANY other light/accessory creation you come up with. I am in for at LEAST two etc going forward. You always got a purchase from me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bmstrong (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

HOOOOOOO HAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Brian


----------



## xochi (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Jeez and to think that we get about the same thing with a protective coating. I'm glad I had enough self control to wait for an annodized one . Wasn't it Barnum who said there is a sucker born every minute..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## photon555 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

When all the VIP's are delivered we should coordinate a time to shine them at the space station as it passes over head for about 5 minutes ON HIGH!

Awesome light show, Charlie.


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Everybody's special. Just think, yours will be a Different Color.

The lens is around .7" across. An NX-05 will fit down the head with careful trimming of the tab (exactly flush to the edge or even a bit under).

Hawaii's been in the dark too long. Jasmine Trias and the VIP will have something to say about that...vote tonight!!!

cue003, you da man, thanks.

xochi has a point...but it's 300 points vs. only eleven much rarer ones.

photon555, on "High" and With the BBH, you might have a viable proposition there. Of course all 311 of us will have to be in the same spot...

Now another long wait for the rest of the (black) bodies. Good news is I just heard they may be out of the platers by the end of this week... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Radagast (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*


----------



## Aten_Imago (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*photon555 said:*
When all the VIP's are delivered we should coordinate a time to shine them at the space station as it passes over head for about 5 minutes ON HIGH!

[/ QUOTE ]
Great Minds Think Alike. How about a Flashlight vigil say... on the Mall here in DC, on a special day like Earth Day or a Lunar Eclipse or something, we can probably get some funding raised (now that I know how to do that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif) and give 20% of proceeds to the Columbia Lighthouse For The Blind, 10% to CPF and we can maybe spend the rest on a Flashlight Palooza...oh of course we can shine the lights up to the space station as it goes by. Charlie may have to make another couple of hundred VIP's though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Likebright (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Wow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif
Mike


----------



## d'mo (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

photon555, on "High" and With the BBH, you might have a viable proposition there. Of course all 311 of us will have to be in the same spot...


[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, is that an invitation? 

ROAD TRIP TO HAWAII!!! That'll cut down shipping costs.... 

(I'll say it for you ->shut up d'mo... now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif)


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Hey d'mo, I like that Road Trip to Hawaii idea -- especially the "Road" part. Plus the untold riches to be gained by knocking off $4.30 for Priority Mail shipping... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## darkgear.com (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Ahm in fer a road trip!


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Yeah whazzat, a 5-minute drive over to my house? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## d'mo (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Great! Now if I can just convince my wife..... "Um, Babe, Can I go to Hawaii to pick up a flashlight? Pleeeese?! 

Hmmmm, Maybe if I promise her a stopover in the her homeland of The Philippines to use it..... Eh, might work....


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Everybody's special. Just think, yours will be a Different Color.


[/ QUOTE ]

Your right, mine will be special, because I'm going to change the optic more than likely, to something like a 4 deg, or 6 deg /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. This way I can hit the space station even better /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif Maybe add some glow powder if there is a decent convenient place to do so /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Gotta be different ya know, then I'll have a hot roded black VIP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

i never been so excited as i am for the release of this light


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

*UPDATE 4-28-04: Just got THE call from the CNC shop -- they tell me the platers are DONE and the shop is only waiting now to get the body parts back after which they will make final quality checks and then screw together four of the five body parts (switch knobs will of course come in a separate little - no, there's 300 of those knobs, so make that a Big - bag) to make it easier to package, and then ship them all out to me.

BUT -- apparently there was also a delay due to an earlier discussion about adding a laser etched "Logo" on the VIP's body which, after reading through numerous posts on the pros and cons regarding adding logos on some other custom produced lights, was decided against.

But they were waiting for final word from me which I thought I had already made clear -- the VIP will be "sterile", which is only a bad word in the arena of medical reproductive terminology.

But anyway just to show you what we were thinking of putting on it, and it may possibly be added to some later project:*








*The name "VIP" would not have been used since many of you kindly e-mailed about a variety of other products (one or two of them were even lights!) with the same acronym.

Also, since I'm baring all the dark underbellied wheeling and dealing and cogitation/agitations pertinent to spawning a new custom-bodied light (and I'm learning a lot, and will better know what to do next time!) there was some thought to how I would package and ship them, and I did indeed want to make a grand statement on the initial presentation when opening the package:*















*But alas costs crept up a little higher than anticipated and you will all have to get your own darn carrying cases. Besides, with the debut of the BBH and/or 2AA accessories the little Pelican 1010 case would not fit it all anyway.

Oh well, just a little insight into the harried world of the custom modder...*


.


----------



## daloosh (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Oh, that would have been SWEET, Charlie, but would've added more than a few dollars to costs, as well as the time to pick and pluck 300 foamy things. And you make a good point about the accessory heads, too. Looks sharp, anyways, tho!

daloosh


----------



## acusifu (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Waiting for the light and AA extension patiently, the case, not needed, the light will be hanging from my beltloop anyway.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Lookin good! Just ordered 20 of those Battery Station 123A's since I was worried about them running low due to all the VIP's that will ariving in the next month or so /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Oh,man, the Pelican presentation case would have been SWEEETT! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Er, body parts & bags sound scary too.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
*UPDATE 4-28-04: Just got THE call from the CNC shop -- they tell me the platers are DONE and the shop is only waiting now to get the body parts back after which they will make final quality checks and then screw together four of the five body parts (switch knobs will of course come in a separate little - no, there's 300 of those knobs, so make that a Big - bag) to make it easier to package, and then ship them all out to me.

BUT -- apparently there was also a delay due to an earlier discussion about adding a laser etched "Logo" on the VIP's body which, after reading through numerous posts on the pros and cons regarding adding logos on some other custom produced lights, was decided against.

But they were waiting for final word from me which I thought I had already made clear -- the VIP will be "sterile", which is only a bad word in the arena of medical reproductive terminology.

But anyway just to show you what we were thinking of putting on it, and it may possibly be added to some later project:*







*The name "VIP" would not have been used since many of you kindly e-mailed about a variety of other products (one or two of them were even lights!) with the same acronym.

Also, since I'm baring all the dark underbellied wheeling and dealing and cogitation/agitations pertinent to spawning a new custom-bodied light (and I'm learning a lot, and will better know what to do next time!) there was some thought to how I would package and ship them, and I did indeed want to make a grand statement on the initial presentation when opening the package:*















*But alas costs crept up a little higher than anticipated and you will all have to get your own darn carrying cases. Besides, with the debut of the BBH and/or 2AA accessories the little Pelican 1010 case would not fit it all anyway.

Oh well, just a little insight into the harried world of the custom modder...*


. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

let me chime in how cool a mr bulk light is. so i just went outside was checking if the guy was sleeping in abanded house above me i usaly jsut shine my ragmag up there a light mr bulk made for me it shines up there and light whoole house . well tonight i was tired forget ragmag but have babypin in pocket as i always do and im like i will have to walk yo closer it n is pretty far away i shine it anyways and saw what ineeded to see.well my point is mr bulk lights rock .there smply the best


----------



## cue003 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

That is exactly what I was thinking about doing once I get all the accessories etc for the VIP is get a "display" case in black with all the foam etc. I would keep that in my truck for "emergency use only". Then I would have another VIP for EDC.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
UPDATE 4-28-04: Just got THE call ....


[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie - nice day for this announcement /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

You have email inbound

Klaus


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Charlie, you are a true professional!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
An exceptional flashlight, deserves a packaging of exception. I think that the idea of the pelican's box is not bad, but a more pushed marketing study would bring us maybe to other thing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Like a mini titanium suitcase for example. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
VIP, often meaning very important person, needs something to give it some more of character. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## cue003 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Frenchy, what would a case like that cost?..keep in mind to have enough room for the accessories.

Just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## zipperhead (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I can't beleive that in a month or so I'm going to have one these.


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Oh man... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif I've gotta email Kevin /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Hey Raggie....so what happened? Was that guy up there or not? I gots ta know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Britt


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

nah they put wood all over the windows and they was stiill secure unless he went in back.he is crazy as i thought.


----------



## Aten_Imago (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

To Brand with a Logo or is that a No Go?
That is the question ! 
Next Mr.Bulk project, I'd be honored to be of more than passing assistance- Branding, Package Design, Usability & Human Factors- We'd do it all for you. Pelican case crossed my mind more than once. That is a great idea, maybe a larger one as you suggested. or a 'soft' and padded but 'tough' roll-up would be cool. So many solutions... so few really great flashlights to apply them to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif God Speed the VIP !


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Thanks for all the kind replies guys. I'm just checking in, nothing to add, simply taking a break from all the black polycarbonate dust. Can you guess why? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I wonder if someone has had a delivery of something /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Should be any day (or hour) now...


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

im kinda geting excited ,all them happy people comeing back with feedback. will be a bright night indeeed


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Black Polycarbonate..... Sounds like you're shaping plastic. I don;t recall black plastic in the pictures????

Daniel


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*gadget_lover said:*
Black Polycarbonate..... Sounds like you're shaping plastic. I don;t recall black plastic in the pictures????

Daniel 

[/ QUOTE ]


A-ha! VERY astute, Daniel! Actually I am Exacto-knifing the markings off the tops of the components on the VIP converter boards. All three hundred of'em. Then they will be potted in epoxy during construction for good measure. Don't ask me, my EEs said to do it... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

They both come from regions overseas adjacent to where lights like the LongBows are made and I understand that for example, the LongBow's circuitry is potted in this manner as well. Must be due to the kind of flagrant international disregard for intellectual property these people are used to, so that measures which to us may seem extraordinary are probably the norm...

From what I've been told, it is very difficult to fully regulate, yet at the same time _Vary_, the amperage to an LED as powerful as a Lux3 with only a single CR123 as input. Stability will be a problem and thus newer, more exotic components than what we are used to seeing had to be sourced to make this converter a reality. But neither of them can afford to apply for international patents, so...

Again... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

I am but a tiny dinghy in these tumultuous, electronic, shark-infested international waters...

In fact I understand a couple of my older mods were acquired in the past for the express purpose of tearing into them to see just what made them tick. Oh well... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## ErickThakrar (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

That's the disadvantage of being smart, Mr. Bulk. Your ideas are so good that other people see an opportunity to make a profit from them. Without a patent, which costs money, you may one day end up with someone owning a patent that you developed. Court proceedings would be hideously expensive. Not a good situation


----------



## balrog (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

So, when an EE asks you to do something you do it? I'm an EE and I didn't know we had that kind of power /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Hmm, let me see... Can I have mine in HA natural instead of black please? Just joking. Really I was.

Even if the EEs could get all the international patents they needed, I'd still be scratching the markings off the components. It's one thing to have the patent, and another thing to spend the time and money enforcing it when you find the design has been copied.

BTW, progress looks excellent. Thanks for the multitude of updates.


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Sorry to hear about that, Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

Here I thought you were whittling another notch into the grip of a Glock or sumpin' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I don't mean to sound like I think you are wasting time, but I think the scraping of identifying marks from components only stops the little guys. The big guys have the resources to strip the epoxy, xray the components, etc. Once the external circuitry and components are known, it's a matter of looking for stock components that will act as expected with that configuration.

I seem to recall that that some companies have custom chips fabricated just to keep the internals secret.

On the other hand, If you stop the little guys from copying your design, the big guys that do are easier to find and fight. And on the third hand, it would make it more difficult for someone to aledge that you copied their design.

BTW, A patent only costs about 2 and a half VIPS to file. You already have the engineering drawings, prototypes and descriptions. The hard part is making sure that it's really unique. I take that back. The hard part is finding out that someone else did the same thing in 1972. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Please, keep up the good work, Charlie. I'm looking forward to seeing the little Vipper (rhymes with Gipper, as in "win one for the...") in the mail soon.

Daniel


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

<font color="red"> *MY VIP ARRIVED !!!!!!!* </font> 

I just had to look into the lens when I turned it on and it happened to be on high and I can see afterimages of a miniature sun shining through an optic.

Beautiful, precision, machining and flawless finish. 

Stands on its tail perfectly and the SF E2D hasn't got anything on the wicked-*** prongs of the King's Crown tailguard.

I'm no good at beamshots but I can take a couple tonight and post.

Fellahs, I am looking forward to all of you getting your VIPs before long so that you can enjoy what I'm enjoying right now.

Charlie, outstanding job! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Britt


----------



## Radagast (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Congratulations. I'm so in anticipation that when it arrives I'll probably pass out cigars.


----------



## Prolepsis (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

<font color="red"> *MY VIP ARRIVED !!!!!!!* </font> 

I just had to look into the lens when I turned it on and it happened to be on high and I can see afterimages of a miniature sun shining through an optic.


[/ QUOTE ]

Wow, congrats. Hmm, you can still see? Light must not be that bright... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

Britt: were you in the "first batch" or one of the special-customers-with-special-custom-super-lights batch? I'm asking because I ship my lights to a depot, so if you're in the first batch, then I should drive down to the depot soon! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Prolepsis, sorry man, this was one of the specials. Not too much longer to wait. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Britt


----------



## CiTY (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Britt,
What are the specs on your "special"?
And congrats on your new arrival, do we get cigars? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
Prolepsis, sorry man, this was one of the specials. Not too much longer to wait. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Ok, that's what I thought. Couldn't hurt to ask /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cue003 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Britt, congrat. Looking forward to the beamshots and size comparisions to your various other lights.


----------



## Tweek (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I got my special VIP box about 6 hours ago, as I left for work. I just had to know if it was here!

Let's just say that I had to wipe the counter off a couple times, and most of the drool wasn't mine... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Chris


----------



## Icebreak (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Tweek -

What exotic body style did you get? BTW, Congratulations.


----------



## Frenchyled (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Britt /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

But now, and as long as we are waiting for ours VIP, please post some pictures of yours here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Please Britt, we can't wait /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## cue003 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Tweek 
you aren't exempt from the pictures/beamshots. so we will be waiting. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BC0311 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Hi fellahs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

My VIP Special is 4 1/8 inches long and 1 inch in diameter.

Below: Stock E2e, VIP, McL1, G2, Mini-Gaglight:






Below: McL1, VIP, McLux PR/E2e:





Britt


----------



## BC0311 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Hey Pascy, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Now when you look at this photo comparing my VIP and my Mr. Bulk DD3DIII....just think Big BulkHead. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Very nice , many thanks to put this great pictures here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Britt, I see a PR-T dumb head in black or it's a PR-T 917 on your L1 ? Just let me know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## brightnorm (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Britt,

The VIP looks beautiful, and I'm drooling over that HAIII black E2E bod & tailcap!

Brightnorm


----------



## BC0311 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Thanks fellahs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Pascy, the answer is: yes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Brightnorm, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Oh, by the way, my VIP switch with the "bar" was very easy to orient to. The way my brain is wired, the bar points to 7 o'clock for HIGH, 9 o'clock for MEDIUM and 11 o'clock for LOW.

For others they may see it 180 degrees in reverse: 1 o'clock for HIGH, 3 o'clock for MEDIUM and 5 o'clock for LOW. 

Switch rotation stops at LOW and HIGH.

I kept mine on LOW most of the time last night. It is all the light I'd ever need navigating around the bunker at night. I could even read easily on LOW. It will run for a long time on LOW.

MEDIUM is Super Baby Pin performance. It'll work for just about anything else in my immediate AO. I used an SBP quite a bit earlier this year.

HIGH is very bright and what I'll use when I don't want to mess around.

The "cigar grip" works best for me with this light. I have thumbs that don't like to bend. 

I'm rethinking the sheaths I want to have made for The VIP. They will need to be about 2/3 the length of the sheaths I had made for the McL1 and McLux PR/E2e. 

The VIP can be oriented lens up or down in the sheath. Less of the VIP will be covered by the pocket so that one can get a secure purchase on the VIP, particularly with the lens pointed downward.

I'll want my sheaths slimmer and probably dispense with the cross-strap and replace it with a second snap.

Britt


----------



## BC0311 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Fellahs, another CPFer PMd me and reminded me that Charlie had asked for those of us with specials to not post photos or describe them.

My sincere apologies to Charlie and the rest of you.

I've gone back and edited out the photos and descriptions of my special.

Britt

EDIT: Thanks, Charlie. I'll put the photos back up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Aaaah, no problem Britt, I never did tell you not to so it's okay. And I'm sure the rest of the patiently waiting are fine with it. After all, you can bet your last dollar that just about Every maker of Any new thing has his/her own special list of people he/she will take care of first due to friendships, family (not that me an' Britt are kin or nuthin'), past alliances, business partnerships (and you can be sure my partners in this venture all will have their own special lights earlier than most everybody else), etc.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

One thing I might add though, is that a couple of you had your lights begin their "warning strobing" of low battery power almost right away on High. In fact Britt had his start after only 25 seconds! Turns out it was a partially spent battery. You see, although I stuck fresh batts in all of them after assembly, I then probably overtested them a bit before shipping and the lights went out with their batteries partially depleted. This means the VIP will still work great on Medium for many more minutes and of course Low for many more hours, but will not support the massive output of current required to run the light at High. So for maximum High usage (let's say you go out intending to shine up into the hillsides for extended periods) you should start with a fresh battery.

But for daily illumination usage any battery with a reasonable charge left will work just fine, and you will immediately realize that Medium is plenty bright (almost SBP brightness) for most tasks.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
_*Switch rotation stops at LOW and HIGH.*_

I kept mine on LOW most of the time last night. It is all the light I'd ever need navigating around the bunker at night. I could even read easily on LOW. It will run for a long time on LOW.

MEDIUM is Super Baby Pin performance. It'll work for just about anything else in my immediate AO. I used an SBP quite a bit earlier this year.

HIGH is very bright and what I'll use when I don't want to mess around.

The "cigar grip" works best for me with this light. I have thumbs that don't like to bend. 

I'm rethinking the sheaths I want to have made for The VIP. They will need to be about 2/3 the length of the sheaths I had made for the McL1 and McLux PR/E2e. 

The VIP can be oriented lens up or down in the sheath. Less of the VIP will be covered by the pocket so that one can get a secure purchase on the VIP, particularly with the lens pointed downward.

I'll want my sheaths slimmer and probably dispense with the cross-strap and replace it with a second snap.

Britt 

[/ QUOTE ]


BTW let me just also add that there is a definite stop at "Medium" as well. There are built-in detents at each brightness position.


----------



## Radagast (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Please show pics of these special lights! I'm jealous but not mad. Charlie, you made it crystal clear what we were getting on the list for long ago. Prototypes are yours to do with as you want, give to who you want, flush them if you want.


----------



## BC0311 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
One thing I might add though, is that a couple of you had your lights begin their "warning strobing" of low battery power almost right away on High. <font color="blue"> In fact Britt had his start after only 25 seconds! </font> Turns out it was a partially spent battery. You see, although I stuck fresh batts in all of them after assembly, I then probably overtested them a bit before shipping and the lights went out with their batteries partially depleted. This means the VIP will still work great on Medium for many more minutes and of course Low for many more hours, but will not support the massive output of current required to run the light at High. So for maximum High usage (let's say you go out intending to shine up into the hillsides for extended periods) you should start with a fresh battery.

But for daily illumination usage any battery with a reasonable charge left will work just fine, and you will immediately realize that Medium is plenty bright (almost SBP brightness) for most tasks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Because the



ran his VIP for a long time on HIGH last night and ran the cell way down. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

With the rundown cell installed it runs just fine at MEDIUM and LOW. Those pulses on HIGH are *very* bright pulses!

Raddy, I'll put the photos back up for ya. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt


----------



## naromtap (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Quality product courtesy of Charlie - Quality pics courtesy of Britt!


----------



## BC0311 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Thanks, Naromtap. Here's a couple I forgot to put back up.
Britt




I liked this negative version, get a load of them prongs!!




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Tweek (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

*Icebreak:* Ummm, all of them... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

*Cue003:* I might could snap a few, I have to find my camera's memory card first... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

A few reflections on this light, now that I've had the chance to fondle one:
This little guy is just incredible. It will be my EDC of choice from now on. It's that sweet! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

On low: It shames my 2x5mm led keychain with fresh 2016's. More than enough light to navigate my house at night, and without ruining my night vision, I noticed. Excellent!

On medium: It's plenty bright for just about anything that I would use a flashlight for. Today I was using it to check out the underside of my car while it was on the lift for an oil change (yes, the mechanic was drooling! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ). I think this will be the setting that I get the most use out of.

On high: This little guy just belts out the photons! It puts up some serious competition for my McModule PM6. With half the batteries, and half the weight! With either of the bigger heads, it's gonna decimate it, and take probably take my SNII with it, then.

The switch: My first impression was "Yow, that's a lot bigger then it looked in the pics!" Yes, it looks big. But in using it, it's just right. It's big enough that I can easily manipulate it, even with my search gloves on. It's also small enough that you don't notice it when the light's in your pocket. And, it does an excellent job of keeping the light from rolling away on flat surfaces. In operation, the detents are easy to find (unlike some stereo knobs I've fiddled with), and the action has a good feel to it. Not too easy, but not too stiff, either. I remember what settings do what by thinking of the switch as a photon valve. Turn to the left to increase flow... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

King's Crown™: I like it. It admits my thumb just fine, and works great for standing the light on end. It doesn't interfere with most ways of holding the light, and so far hasn't poked me while it's been in my pocket. Plus, it looks cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

The beam: The first thing that jumped out at me was: It's square! Not totally, but you can definately see a squareish look to the hotspot, courtesy of the Fraen LP optic. But, it's a good thing. This actually works very well for lighting up forest paths at night, and stairs/hallways. I set a few things on the sides of the stairs and compared the hotspot to my Mc6 and a couple of $.50 2AA lights. The VIP won, no contest. I wonder what it would look like with a reflector in there?

The bodies: I definately prefer the smaller fins w/knurling over the wide and non-knurled. Much grippier, without being overkill. Plus, it just looks better, IMHO.

Weight: It's a feather! Thanks to the aluminum and the lithium 123, it weighs almost nothing! A 2AA mag is heavier, even with lithium AA's. Not to mention bigger, with less output, less versatility, and less runtime!

Overall: We've got a winner! Charlie came up with a hum-dinger of a light! Now, to get my hands on some accessories... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Chris


----------



## MR Bulk (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Britt and Chris, thank you both kindly for your glowing words, I am glad the lights speak for themselves.

But with that said -- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

PLEASE do not e-mail me asking if your "light shipped yet?" as some have done. Regrettably the bodies have not even arrived from the CNC shop yet, although I expect them the beginning of this week.

Once these bodies arrive I can begin construction of the "regular" VIPs and the timetable, although falling behind by two weeks already due to the delay in completion of the anodizing (as explained here earlier, way too many masked areas which must be done by hand prior to the HA3 dipping), will still follow what I said before -- approximately two weeks to completion and shipment of the first batch, with the second and third batches being completed in subsequent two-week intervals thereafter.

I thank you (again) for your continued patience, and count on your restraint regarding contacting me personally about when "your" light will be ready. At this moment I do not even have the bodies with which to build the lights yet.

All good things come to those who wait...


----------



## flashlight (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Britt and Chris, thank you both kindly for your glowing words, I am glad the lights speak for themselves.

But with that said -- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

PLEASE do not e-mail me asking if your "light shipped yet?" as some have done. Regrettably the bodies have not even arrived from the CNC shop yet, although I expect them the beginning of this week.

Once these bodies arrive I can begin construction of the "regular" VIPs and the timetable, although falling behind by two weeks already due to the delay in completion of the anodizing (as explained here earlier, way too many masked areas which must be done by hand prior to the HA3 dipping), will still follow what I said before -- approximately two weeks to completion and shipment of the first batch, with the second and third batches being completed in subsequent two-week intervals thereafter.

I thank you (again) for your continued patience, and count on your restraint regarding contacting me personally about when "your" light will be ready. At this moment I do not even have the bodies with which to build the lights yet.

All good things come to those who wait... 

[/ QUOTE ]

OK, Charlie, I won't email you & ask 'Has my light shipped yet?'. Has my light shipped yet? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Looks like from the lucky early 'specials' receipients, it's a no-brainer, this is a killer light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Now I really can't wait to get mine! So get going man! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## BC0311 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Here's a beamshot comparison. The VIP is on LOW and I managed to catch the Arc AAA RGB blinkie with all three colors lit up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Lights are about 6 inches from the wall.





I don't have enough room or hands to take comparison beamshots very well. I'll need the VIP's reflector heads to compare to other lights that use reflectors.

I have on hand only 3 LED lights that don't use reflectors and you've just seen two of them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

All the rest of mine are at the sheathmaker waiting for sheaths to be made for them.

I'll borrow my ex-SBP back and compare it tomorrow night to my VIP on Low, Medium and High and post photos.

Wait a second! I forgot about my Mr. Bulk SLGI! It uses a Fraen LP optic! I'll do that tomorrow as well.


----------



## raggie33 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

the vip will own em all britt. man did ya go out side and lite up the tree,s yet?


----------



## BC0311 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Hey Raggie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Yes sir! Last night and again tonight. It fits nicely in my front Levi's pocket for taking a walk. Got honked at slamming the high beam into the eyes of some speeding honyocks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I thought I might get a chance to try out those prongs by buryin' 'em in his softspot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

_PRRRRRRR_ongs? Hoo Boy...


----------



## BC0311 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif What do I call them thingies? The chicks dig 'em too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

SMN's (Sensual Massage Nubs)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

The next version will include a little imbalanced electric motor inside...


----------



## BC0311 (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

HAW! LOL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Let's see... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif..I'll need three of 'em. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

off to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## raggie33 (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

i want one with a whstle so if iclap my hands it will whistle


----------



## Geode (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

The excitement grows!


----------



## BigHonu (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
The next version will include a little imbalanced electric motor inside... 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL! Charlie, I almost spit up my Guiness all over the keyboard!

Brian


----------



## Likebright (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
Hey Raggie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Yes sir! Last night and again tonight. It fits nicely in my front Levi's pocket for taking a walk. Got honked at slamming the high beam into the eyes of some speeding honyocks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Hey cow boy, please shut up your mouth about the VIP that all here wants, otherwise I call Walker (you know this famous Texas Ranger) to arrest you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## geepondy (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

It looks a little longer then I thought it would be. Maybe a tad longer then an E1E w/KL1? It's not of big concern to me, I don't plan on carrying it on a keychain.

Sounds like the use of the more premium batteries might give a longer runtime in high mode, similar to what I read about that being the case with the Arc 4. I was going to lay in to a supply of the Botach Sanyos but am now thinking it may be wiser to pony up for the Surefires although I think I read like a lot of their products, they are on backorder from the factory.

Man, I cannot believe what people are bidding for the VIP prototype!


----------



## geepondy (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I was just looking thru a list of runtimes using various lights with various cells and it seems the Sanyo's relatively hold their own. It would be interesting to see some runtimes with the VIP on high, using various brands of CR123 cells.


----------



## Radagast (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I don't recall if it will even be possible but I hope a 2 cr123 pack will be a vailable at some point, if not a pila pack. This light doesn't aim at being the smallest light out there, so a little extra lenth for extra runtime would be nice.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Am I wrong? The VIP circuilt is totally dedicated to 3volts + or minus. The best it gets is 2AA, or 2A, if it fits, something like that. Anyway, 3+ or-.

Bill


----------



## MR Bulk (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

The only power yo' can put through the VIP is 3V, no more. However, if you get hold of higher _Amperage_ 3V batteries like those new 2300-2400(?)mA nimh AAs (CR123s are around 1300-1350mA), now that would be just fine and dandy for even longer run time.


----------



## gadget_lover (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I'm not asking if mine was shipped. Really, I'm not. Really!

But I was wondering how it's being shipped so I know when to be dissapointed. If sent UPS I can start getting depressed about 9 o'clock in the morning if it's not here by then. The post office will disapoint me in the afternoon and Fedex around lunch. 


Daniel


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Nominal voltage of 123's is 3.25 volts. Mine test that. Of course 123's do show a dip in voltage under load.

Bill


----------



## geek (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

> I hope a 2 cr123 pack will be a vailable at some point

Me too!

> The only power yo' can put through the VIP is 3V, no more.

If someone wanted, they could make a 2 x CR123 pack that connected the cells in parallel. This would keep it down to 3 Volts, while providing something approximating double capacity.

I believe I have a workable idea of how to do this in a conventional 2-cells-inline form factor, if anyone's interested...


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Charlie "2300-2400(?)mA nimh AAs" please point me to where I can find/buy such AA's. All I've ever seen is 1,800 MaH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Radiant (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*Aten_Imago said:*
Charlie "2300-2400(?)mA nimh AAs" please point me to where I can find/buy such AA's. All I've ever seen is 1,800 MaH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just drop by Walmart and get an 8 pack of energizer(sanyo) 2300's for around $17.

What is this about 3V AA's though Mr. Bulk? Aren't those only lithiums?


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Wow! wish I could be disappointed that way! I've been told to start looking in my mailbox around June 14th...maybe. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif I sure envy you guys! [ QUOTE ]
*gadget_lover said:*
I'm not asking if mine was shipped. Really, I'm not. Really!...Daniel 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## BC0311 (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Here are some beamspot comparisons between Charlie's SLGI 3AA 1 Watt (can't remember the bin stuff) with Fraen LP optic and the VIP. The VIP is always on the right.

I ran three series with different light settings on my camera and chose -1.5 which is the lowest I could go. Then I put fresh cells in both lights and shot the series again which I posted here. There is no visible color to my eyes for either of these lights so the blue tint is sumpin to do with the camera and/or the operator. 

Distance from the wall is only 6 inches. You can't tell, but to the eye, the VIP on HIGH is alot more intense and bright than the SLGI. I guess white can only get so white on my camera. That SLGI is a flamethrower in its own right. 

My beamshots suck and don't portray the beamspots as they appear to the nekkid eyeball. If I weren't so lazy I'd go look up Charlie's Lux readings and post them for the lights.

The BBH and BH are going to be very interesting in comparing the VIP with a reflector against other reflectored Lux III lights. I have to remind myself it does all this off of one CR123A. 

As it is, I can throw a slab of intense, white light on a balcony 4 stories up and the plants will wake up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

SLGI and VIP on LOW:






SLGI and VIP on MEDIUM:





SLGI and VIP on HIGH (this doesn't really do the VIP on High justice):


----------



## Likebright (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

radiant,
Try here: http://www.nimhbattery.com/mhc401fs.htm
Mike


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I must have been asleep the past year or so. I'll replace my 1,800 MaH NiMh batteries with these stronger ones! Thanks. [ QUOTE ]
*Likebright said:*
radiant,
Try here: http://www.nimhbattery.com/mhc401fs.htm
Mike 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

BC0311 
VIP looks bright indeed! The color issue in your beam shots is a "White-Balancing" adjustment that you can make before shooting the pix- if you're using a digital camera. Try setting the Camera for *Daylight White Balance ONLY*, not incandescent (common mistake). Then you'll see any variance from 5,400ºK. Chances are with Charlie's reputedly critical Bin selections, the pictures of the VIP beam will appear neutral white + or - a few degrees Kelvin (ºK)


----------



## bwaites (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

There are lots of 3V Lithium AA's. Camera batteries "VR3" styles have 2 AA 3V Lithiums. They are a little spendy, but I put them in my hideaway AA MiniMags with 3 cell bulbs and they work great.

(I think I remember that all VR3's are built like this except Energizers, which use two AA 1.5 volt lithiums in series, instead of 2 3 volt cells in parallel.)

Very bright for a MM and good runtime for an emergency light. Sort of a cheap way to put away lithium powered six volt light, since you can buy MM's for 8 bucks on sale.

Bill


----------



## Phil_B (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Hi Charlie,like Gadget lover,I wondered how the light will be shipped as this will nearly decide if I pay extra tax/duty on it.
If sent UPS I'm shafted by my Govt,if sent by USPS Global Priority for example,often these are unmolested and are simply delivered.
UPS go through the "central hub" at Coventry in the UK midlands and attract a £13 fee for telling you it has arrived(handling fee heh heh heh!),duty,and then "value added tax" (VAT) on ALL of that.
Naturally,I'd like to pay less tax if I have an option,but which ever way it comes I'll be glad to see it!!!
Just so ya know.Phil.


----------



## Frenchyled (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Nice pictures, Britt /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
It is really very nice in your part, to share your impressions and to give your opinion on a flashlight waited by 300 persons. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
It allows us to dream a little by waiting our. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

*5-2-04 UPDATE - the machine shop now has ALL the parts in their possession except the King's Crowns. They are anodizing the similar parts at a time; for example the heads were in the machine shop's hands week before last. Oh well, at least I saved two hundred smackers because they are now running LATE.*

As for the 3V AA batteries from splitting a CRV3 or whatever they call'em, remember that this would make them SIX volts if used in series so I like Geek's idea of running the 3V batteries in parallel, although I will have to check with my EE experts first before I tell anybody it's a good thing to do.

Bullzeyebill is right, whatever voltage reading the 123's show unloaded, will sag when they are required to power something in line. I would just stay with CR123s for now, the light was designed to be as short as possible while Still leaving room for the dimming hardware inside. Wish I could make it even shorter, but then I was just talking to someone the other night about the Arc LS where I remarked that a light any shorter than about 4 inches requires a more unusual hold technique, because for example when I simply "palm" my Arc LS to operate the 123TSP, my baby finger ends up curling around the air in front of the lens, blocking some of the light output (not to mention allowing me to perform finger shadow shows). So I end up using the "cigar hold", looping the index finger over the light which is a significantly weaker technique that allows the light to be more easily dislodged from the hand if bumped (sorry, just my way of thinking after 22 years as an LEO). Four inches is about right, at least for my smallish hands.

Unless more exorbitant transport fees were already paid (like $18 dollars and up!), shipping will all be via USPS Priority Mail ($4.30) in the U.S. and Global Priority ($9) for international orders. In fact it is my experience (and I _Have_ shipped a "few" packages in my time, ya know), Express Mail will typically take a day or two Longer to reach U.S. destinations becausethe package has to go through more check- and scan-points, or so the local postal workers tell me.

Hope I covered everyone's concerns - I'll be turning in soon, just got back from my weekly card game (hey, I gotta take a break Some time, right?).

Good night!


----------



## BC0311 (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Thanks, Aten_Imago. I've got a choice on my old digital between Outside or Inside. I think I may have tried it both ways, but I'll make sure and try it again tonight.

If they come out better than the ones I posted I'll put them in there place.

I'd like to say again that there was *no* tint I could detect at all. They were both very white. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Britt

Edit: I just revisited Charlie's webpages on the VIP at:

Mr Bulk's Modded Flashlights 

He has better beamshots and Lux figures and all kinds of good information there. I wish I had gone back and gone over all the information before I posted my photos, would have spared any confusion.


----------



## gadget_lover (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

The mail man came by early today! I spotted him coming up the walk through the blinds. He had a package! I raced to the door to thank him for my VIP. He did not understand why I was disappointed to only get tools from harbor freight.

I'm usually happy as a puppy with a new bone when ANY package arrives.

Then I realized I'm probably Waaaaay down the list. Don't even know how far. Sigh.

Daniel


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

RE 5-2-04 UPDATE
Charlie- just one little suggestion. If it's not already included in the shipping charge- Delivery Confirmation costs $ 0.45 and might save some of us from having a headache. As in USPS 'lost' a $600 Priority Mail package I mailed last year and compensated me for zero since I dashed out of the Post Office and forgot to get the DC on it. So please, let me send you $ 0.45 if necessary-to cover a DC on my shipments. Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif Aten


----------



## acusifu (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Mr. Bulk Quote: "Unless more exorbitant transport fees were already paid (like $18 dollars and up!)"
For those of us(me) I would like a Confirmation/Tracking number, Please !
Looking forward to another great creation from you.


----------



## Radagast (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

The only VIP that have been shipped are the prototypes and "special" unanodized VIP's. Charlie hasn't even received the anodized bodies yet but it could be any day now. If we're lucky It'll be about three weeks from now just for the first batch. So far Charlie has been keeping us well posted so I'm not going to be waiting for my mail carrier to bring a package from Hawaii until we get the word here on the forum.

BTW, any plans for a twistie pack? I'm wondering how mean those prongs will be to my pants pocket.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Daniel, I'm so sorry, and read what Rad posted. At least you're getting some exercise (heh heh)...

Aten and acusi, I use Delivery Confirmation on All packages. It helped iron out some potential headaches a couple of times.

Now to call the machine shop (yet again)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## acusifu (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

The King's Crown will probably be rough on the pants and be a useful Yawara. 
Also, I know only the proto's have been sent.


----------



## acusifu (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Patience is a Virtue, I need to buy/borrow some !


----------



## Radagast (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

So.......any chance of a twistie?


----------



## LitFuse (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*Aten_Imago said:*
As in USPS 'lost' a $600 Priority Mail package I mailed last year and compensated me for zero since I dashed out of the Post Office and forgot to get the DC on it. Aten 

[/ QUOTE ]

The PO would have still compensated you for zero, even with DC. You need to purchase insurance if you want insurance coverage. I think postal insurance is a big racket though. It's very expensive, and God help you if you actually try to collect on a claim. For starters, you have to wait *three months* before you even file for reimbursment! 

DC is free if you mail electronically, which I'm pretty sure is the way Charlie does it. 


Peter


----------



## CiTY (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Has anybody rated the waterproofness of their VIP yet?


----------



## BC0311 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I haven't CiTY. You mean like the...er..ahem...the "suck" test? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif I've never tried that and don't think I'd be any good at it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Seriously, I didn't think to try it. I just got back from the Airport PO which is open late and mailing my VIP to Chop. So I can't give it a try. Whew. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Chop's making up the slug which will be sent to the sheathmaker. Tony is even figuring out how to replicate the dimmer switch knob on the side of the light.

This way, Ron will have a dimensionally correct model for molding or fitting his sheaths.


----------



## Rothrandir (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
...Tony is even figuring out how to replicate the dimmer switch knob on the side of the light...

[/ QUOTE ]

i think what i'd do is drill and tap a hole, then make a new "knob" that threads into the whole...


----------



## BC0311 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Roth, I think that's what he told me he was doing. See how you smart modders think alike? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

*UPDATE 5-4-04: The machine shop has confirmed that the BODIES ARE READY! I am just waiting for the final balance figure to send them, and they should SHIP IN THE MORNING!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEE HAWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Ahem* - now pull your self together Charlie, that's no way for a 52-year old man to act (straightens collar).

Rad, for an accessory part to be made I would need a one hundred-unit minimum order to come out of it. If you would care to set up your own "group buy" or something, I'd be glad to work with you.

CiTY - tell Britt to tighten the Kroll real good, turn it on, and drop it into a cup of water (clear cup would be good for effect). Then take a picture and post it here. It should be just fine.

THE BUILD SHALL BEGIN SOON...


----------



## BC0311 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Charlie, as soon as it gets back from Chop I will put it in a glass of water, shoot a photo and post it.

These black VIPs are gonna be gorgeous!
Britt


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Charlie, do you have a list, in order of first come first serve, that can be posted. Maybe I missed it in an old post. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## zackhugh (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

For the many of you patiently waiting for your VIP I can only say that it'll be well worth the wait. I got a chance to see the VIP in action this evening and it's great. I think many, if not all of my smaller lights are now obsolete. And on high level, even though it doesn't pump out as many lumens as a 5W luxeon, is impressively bright (compared to a Pelican M6 with 5W mod and an L5). Medium will be plenty bright for most tasks but it's more fun to use the high just to see it. Can't wait to see how the BH and BBH look with this light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif to Mr. Bulk.


----------



## raggie33 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

all i can say is when i got my first mr bulk light.i was so amazed.i still play with them every other night or so.there so cool.i can tell it was made from a flashoholic for flasholics not only that but mr bulk has mad skills.so with his desire to make the perfect light .his attn to detail and his skill. his lights will blow ya away.thank you charlie for makeing lights that i truly value.and am prould to own


----------



## MR Bulk (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Britt, yes please let us (or them actually, since I already know) see...

Bullz, yeah I answered that question earlier along somewhere in here. I didn't post a public list because it was always "changing" (special requests from friends and family, partners, drop outs, etc.). I would spend far too much time amending the list and receiving numerous e-mails and having to explain why this person or that one got his before or after someone else, etc., etc. Rest assured the list sequence will not change for 99% of you.

In any case to recap I will build'em at a hundred-at-a-time clip, shipping each hundred every two weeks until they are all gone. Meaning six weeks from the day I get the bodies will be the latest anyone will need to wait, and of course if you are within the first hundred paid you'd get yours in two weeks, second hundred four weeks, etc.

Hey Zack, "impressively bright" on High even against your SF L5? Sheesh - and it's only got the lil' Fraen optic - for now... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hey Zack, "impressively bright" on High even against your SF L5? Sheesh - and it's only got the lil' Fraen optic - for now... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm..."for now" eh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

(Methinks a "VIP II" is in the planning stage already /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif )


----------



## Mr. Blue (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

would someone kindly remind me of the runtime estimates?

maybe a sticky for these FAQ's would be in order?


----------



## MR Bulk (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Naw, we'll call it the "IVP" - for dyslexic Flashoholics... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Naw, we'll call it the "IVP" - for dyslexic Flashoholics... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Whatever you call it, put me down for one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

High: 25-30 minutes

Medium: ~2 hours

Low: ~40 hours...

I have a 12-hour counter-terrorism training day tomorrow, so Good Night all...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## flashlight (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
High: 25-30 minutes

Medium: ~2 hours

Low: ~40 hours...

I have a 12-hour counter-terrorism training day tomorrow, so Good Night all...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just blast them with a VIP to scare dem terrorists way. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## Likebright (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Bring it ON!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif
Mike


----------



## BC0311 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

You guys are gonna love fiddling with that switch. It does remind me of a Phaser from Star Trek and HIGH is definitely stunning. 

LOW is all I ever need in the bunker. 40 hours worth of LOW is very cheap light. About 2.5 pennies per hour. 

It's good to know people like Charlie stand ready to defend old has-beens like me. Seems like alot of the training he goes through are in 12 hour-a-day blocks.

I'm excited about the next 100 getting their VIPs before long. Then I'll just shut up and enjoy reading what you have to say about yours. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt


----------



## Frenchyled (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Britt, 

I think that it is going to need to open a new thread when the 100 first VIP will have left from Charlie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Otherwise, this thread will become illegible, every member generating on average 10 posts, we shall arrive fast at 1000 messages for the first batch! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Please Charlie, include sun glasses with the VIP to protect my eyes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

can't wait to the the first picture of the black VIP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Maybe sometime next week then?


----------



## zackhugh (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I hate to talk about the VIP too much with so many people waiting for theirs, but it's one thing to see pictures and beamshots and another to actually see the light in action. It actually exceeded my already high expectations. 

The difference in output between low and medium is much greater than between medium and high, but then again it was designed this way . Low level only seems low when compared to the medium level, and when you start comparing it to the other keychain-sized lights it utterly destroys (yes, destroys) them. Now, granted the keychain lights are much smaller but the functionality offered by the VIP to ramp output up or down is what makes it so cool. I gladly give up a little pocket space for the additional flexibility, but I think I'm preaching to the choir here. If the VIP weren't so precious to me it would replace my A2 for EDC--it throws well enough to do it. But I wouldn't want to risk losing the VIP.

I think BC0311 and FrenchyLed are right; a new thread will be necessary to accommodate all the discussion about the VIP after delivery.


----------



## raggie33 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

ive been talking to all my freinds .about the vip. but a course there not flashaholics.so they just dont get it


----------



## zackhugh (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
ive been talking to all my freinds .about the vip. but a course there not flashaholics.so they just dont get it 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's always a frustrating experience whether it be knives, flashlights, or anything else. I guess that's why this forum exists. Usually if I show someone something I think is cool the response will be: "You paid how much for that? No knife/flashlight/fill in blank is worth that much!" It always makes me remember that line about casting pearls before swine. 

Once yours arrives you'll know how cool it is and when you show it to them I think they'll "get it." If they don't, well, I'm not sure I'd show them any flashlights in the future. They will be perfectly content to remain in the dark about the VIP and flashlights in general. No offense to your friends, BTW, I have friends and family like this also.


----------



## javafool (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

None of my friends would ever consider paying $163 for any flashlight in the world. Now just think of the people on this list that will be kicking themselves for only ordering one. 

I had the chance way back when to order two and blew it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

I can imagine hearing that over and over again. I already hear it in my head. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## xochi (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

sumday eet mebee wort wun meeelyun amereeekan doulars..
den weel I keek myself


----------



## Prolepsis (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*javafool said:*
I had the chance way back when to order two and blew it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 
I can imagine hearing that over and over again. I already hear it in my head. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I guess we can't order anymore at all? I remember in this huge-super-duper-long-thread that this is going to be the one and only run of VIPs (though Mr. Bulk was in talks with some other sporting agents /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif). Guess there aren't any left that are not spoken for. I feel your pain... I should've ordered two too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Maybe someone will get their VIP, go, hmm, not bright enough, and sell it on B/S/T. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## keithhr (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I got my prototype today. I was beginning to think something happened to it. I shined it into the basement to check it out before dark , low beam will be perfect for low light situations, map reading etc and the run times are extraordinary. I must admit that I can't wait till dark, but you all knew this anyway. This light I believe will change everything. I didn't want to get an arc because I knew eventually I would forget how to change settings and I knew the VIP was coming. The build quality, the feel of this light is even more than I had hoped for. I expect, for the first time ever, to find someone to commission to build me some kind of custom lined sheath(to protect the finish) I am really glad that I wound up buying two. I can tell already that I really like being able to tell how bright the light will be before turning it on because of the switch. I'm afraid I am going to have to figure out how to take beam shots of comparison lights to show off what 3 volts can really do. I will then have to have someone volunteer to let me e:mail the photos for presentation on the cpf. The switch positions are as follows, 11 o'clock is low, 9 o'clock is medium and 7 o'clock is high, what could be easier.

For whatever reasons I wound up on this first list(Charlie's kindness), I really want to thank Charlie for his efforts. One of the first things I remember reading when I first got here was,if you don't carry it, it won't do you any good. Well this will be the light to carry. I suspect that many people will want to find the perfect sheath for it, I know I will. Just carrying it in my pocket, clip or no, just won't be good enough any more, because protecting this light will be paramount. I can't wait till it gets dark tonight. I haven't purchased a light in a while in anticpation of this light. I knew that whatever I bought would soon seem irrelevant and I was right. I just want to add that the machining for this light, the threads, the close tolerances (my dad was a master machinist for 44 years) the feel of it,is just amazing!!!!!


----------



## CUTiger3 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*javafool said:*
None of my friends would ever consider paying $163 for any flashlight in the world. Now just think of the people on this list that will be kicking themselves for only ordering one. 

I had the chance way back when to order two and blew it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

I can imagine hearing that over and over again. I already hear it in my head. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can't tell you how many times I've thought the same thing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## idleprocess (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Sure, you will likely be able to buy the mass-produced VIP someday, but I imagine it will be noticably different than the hand-crafted, limited-run model that we're getting.

I don't feel bad about spending >$150 on the VIP because there are plenty of professional and military-grade flashlights out there that cost far more than $163. I expect the VIP to easily be on par with those lights.

I hope it fits the X5T belt sheath I have on order - horizontal stowage is the way to go for me.


----------



## raggie33 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

it is worth way more then charlie is asking.i have to wait a few months or so to be able to get one.but im still excited about it


----------



## naromtap (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
ive been talking to all my freinds .about the vip. but a course there not flashaholics.so they just dont get it 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah I think it's a case of keeping quiet Raggie & then letting the light speak for itself when it arrives!

I'm enjoying reading the initial reactions of people as there VIP's arrive! Looking forward to mine even more than ever now!


----------



## zackhugh (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

The VIP seems to fit the Maxpedition knife sheath fairly well, though it may be a little snug depending on your preference.


----------



## BC0311 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Congratulations, keithr. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Icebreak (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Yeah! Congratulations, kiethhr. I enjoyed your description especially...

[ QUOTE ]
*keithhr said:*
I just want to add that the machining for this light, the threads, the close tolerances (my dad was a master machinist for 44 years) the feel of it,is just amazing!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Icebreak (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

zackhugh and the rest of you guys that were awarded the opportunity to get a special proto...post away. I like hearing about it.


----------



## keithhr (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

here is a first sampling of my VIP at 1 meter distance taken with the meterman 631 defacto cpf standard.
1200 lux vip high
690 lux vip medium
10 lux vip low
820 lux SBP special super bright


----------



## Geode (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
ive been talking to all my freinds .about the vip. but a course there not flashaholics.so they just dont get it 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ain't it the truth! Same for me with both flashlights and knives, so I stopped discussing the matter. Try explaining the virtues of a Sebenza or Mayo to someone who thinks a $20 folder is an extravagance. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Whew, whatta day. Well I'm finally back on an even keel and may venture out to the workshop tonight (for just a little while, still got nearly a hundred converter boards left to wire up, as well as 75 dimmer switches!), but first let me address the posts that have built up over this past day while I was away for twelve hours of terror(ism) training...

The idea of starting a fresh thread is a good one I think. Many have neither the time, internet speed, nor the simple inclination to wade (and I mean Wade, literally) through the nearly 1200 posts here now. Whatsay, admins?

Frenchy, you'll have to supply your own welding goggles... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Justintox, yeah, perhaps I will take pics when I get the bodies, just to further pique and whet as though you poor fellas (and a couple of gals, even) haven't had enough yet.

zack, glad you noted the contrasts in brightness. They were selected for exactly those reasons, Low for comfort of dark-adapted eyes while still providing enough to navigate, Medium running at exactly factory recommended 350mA spec for max life yet max useful brightness, and High for those really exigent circumstances.

Actually the BBH will indeed enhance the High experience, whereas with the stock head there is not as great a difference to the eye between it and Medium (although the multi- and light meters tell a far different story). I find that I use Medium for just about everything except late at night when I have to tiptoe around a sleeping house on Low.

Rags, still got that one last slot waiting for you, did you get your refrigerator/PlayStation/other emergencies resolved? Heh heh.

Java, Xochi, Prolep, CUTiger, yep I hear ya, two is always better than one, especially if there ain't to be no mo'. In fact I have two Buck Mayo TNTs, one as EDC and the other as cabinet queen so I can brag about how she still has her "original factory edge"... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

idle, I hope one day your point proves true. But as it stands right now the "MM" (Major Mfr.) does not even have theirs yet! I'm sure you will all forgive me if I send them the first two black ones... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

keithr, thanks for your quick lil' review. Hmmm, in fact that is how we could qualify for a new thread -- by starting one in the Reviews Forum...

Hey Pat, as in all things hobby-ish, I always find that the anticipation is (hopefully not, in this case) even greater than actually receiving the item!

*Latest update - the CNC house LOST about 20 of the dimmer knobs (they's just little tiny things) so are making more and sending them in a separate package. I likely won't miss them anyway until I finish building VIP number 280...*


----------



## flashlight (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Noooo, mine's no.281!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

edited for stoopiditeee... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## x-ray (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*keithhr said:*
I'm afraid I am going to have to figure out how to take beam shots of comparison lights to show off what 3 volts can really do. I will then have to have someone volunteer to let me e:mail the photos for presentation on the cpf. 


[/ QUOTE ]

I would be happy to post photos for you, my email is *lee(at)lee-mail(dot)net*


----------



## naromtap (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]

Hey Pat, as in all things hobby-ish, I always find that the anticipation is (hopefully not, in this case) even greater than actually receiving the item! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie I doubt I will be dissapointed as I appreciate anything that has good build quality & your products appear to stink of that from what I've read on CPF & also judging by your previous builds I've seen on your own website! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I plan to use as the VIP as my EDC, as I imagine it to be about the size of an E2e without the bezel/head, I love the dimmer switch concept - only using the amount of light/power you need - creeping round my house at night even with an E2e is overkill I feel, like killing a mosquito with a hammer, so the low setting would be great to have. I've got 3 Luxeon III's (I love the whiteness of these) with 3 Nx-o5 optics in a 4d cell mod I bought so I figure the VIP set on the med/high setting with its single cell would be 1/2 to 3/4 of the light output as one of those which would be ideal as an EDC! 

I had a dream I was using a VIP last night & now I've got voices in my head telling me not to us the VIP as an EDC as it may get damaged or lost....this is not normal - I need to see a Doctor!


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I'm resisting the temptation to offer one of my long seminars in response to this quote- that discussion is perfect for the Café so look for a thread I'm starting there titled "Defending Avant Guard Technology". Basically we can start talking about about how Avant Guard technologists ( Us - the excentric makers, users and buyers) are willing to go to extraordinary lengths to push the envelope and pay for the results- whereas a vast majority of consumers are content to live the middle road- until the added value of the Avant Guard tech reaches a certain price point and penetration - then they're in ...all the way. Should be fun! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
[ QUOTE ]
*zackhugh said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
ive been talking to all my freinds .about the vip. but a course there not flashaholics.so they just dont get it 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's always a frustrating experience whether it be knives, flashlights, or anything else. I guess that's why this forum exists. Usually if I show someone something I think is cool the response will be: "You paid how much for that? No knife/flashlight/fill in blank is worth that much!" It always makes me remember that line about casting pearls before swine. 

Once yours arrives you'll know how cool it is and when you show it to them I think they'll "get it." If they don't, well, I'm not sure I'd show them any flashlights in the future. They will be perfectly content to remain in the dark about the VIP and flashlights in general. No offense to your friends, BTW, I have friends and family like this also. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## zackhugh (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

OK, played with the VIP again last night. How could I resist, after all? In some ways I had to force its use by turning the lights out, but which flashaholic hasn't done this? Anyhow, the decision to include the KC for stand-on-end ability proved prescient. I needed to wash my hands so I just turned it on high and shot it up at the ceiling--more than enough light to see in my windowless bathroom. In fact, medium is more than enough but the high is so fun to use.

I didn't previously own any Lux III or Fraen optic equipped lights (not a true flashaholic, I guess). If there are others on the VIP list in the same situation you will be pleasantly surprised. I thought maybe there wouldn't be enough sidespill but the Fraen seems to give a nice tight spot for throw and enough useful sidespill.

I have come to really appreciate the presence of clickie switches and stand-on-end ability in lights over time and the VIP shows this once again. About the only additional thing I would want in the VIP is a clip since I personally prefer that to sheath carry, but this is a minor point for such a great light.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

flashlight, not to worry, I expect them to be here well before I build 280 of these things...

keithr, same offer as x-ray, you take the beamshots and I'll host'em. He's in England after all so I'd get'em (a split-second) sooner... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Pat, thanks.

Aten, in sales circles it's also known as "price conditioning"... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

zack, I agree, clickie/tailstand features are what I've been rooting for all along. Just glad to have the opportunity to make one exactly the way I personally saw fit (and which has since been validated by ~300 buyers). For the clip seeing as to how you got a "wide-finner" which is a replication of the original CNC proto (un-holey legs, kinda like Darrell) you'd simply have to drill and tap a hole in one a the legs (production models will come with a small hole already which can be easily enlarged and then tapped to the appropriate thread size). But the clip should have two bent ears on the end to grip either side of the drilled leg to prevent twisting...hmmm, any good bent-metal modders here? I smell a side project comin' on...


----------



## x-ray (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

keithr, same offer as x-ray, you take the beamshots and I'll host'em. He's in England after all so I'd get'em (a split-second) sooner... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif



[/ QUOTE ]

True but the time it takes you to upload and post the pictures could be put to much better use, I heard somewhere that you had a flashlight or two to build /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

_Touche' !_


----------



## keithhr (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I made some more first impressions of a VIP prototype in the reviews section which better convey what it has felt like to have this light for the first 24 hours. Of course everyone beside Charlie can read it.


----------



## xochi (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Basically my justification of spending alot for a flashlight goes like this. Any money that is made and spent on anything but the absolute minimum standard of food ,clothing and shelter (or saved/invested to purchase these in the future)is essentially p*ssed away. As an american, even a lower middle class american, I make way more than is required to meet my minimum needs so I either p*ss it away for something frivolous now or I give it to someone when I'm dead. One way I had fun the other way someone else gets to have fun. Therefore I choose to have fun p*ssing my excess money away (sometimes I p*ss it away on a charity but I'm really just looking for a good altruism high . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif).


----------



## raggie33 (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

yep we all have things we love i love computers.and video consoles and lights, i dont like jewelry or designer cloths.ot other stuff but i love lights and consoles and pc,s and i spend the little money i have on them it gives me enjoyment. i dont even go to movies or out to eat and sit down places


----------



## Josey (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Does Charlie send out confirmations of Paypal orders? I sent my money in a long time ago but didn't get a confirmation. I'm a little worried, but don't want to bother Charlie with an email.


----------



## xochi (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Josey , whenever I send a paypal to anyone I get a reciept via e-mail. Check your old email. It should be there unless you deleted it.

Also , if you check your email and don't get satisfaction, I would send'em an email. Just don't use "Has my VIP shipped yet " as your heading or fill it with other questions that are answered here.


----------



## gadget_lover (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

There are several of us that would love to know where we are on the VIP list. I'd like to offer Charlie my services. I can set up a web page where people can query for their position number. If security is desired, it will only trigger an e-mail to the address of the person. To prevent abuse, it will only mail 1 time per day per ID.

Another option would be to display immediately, but the person accessing the web site would have to know the e-mail address and CPF id used when ordering.

This assumes that it's not too much trouble for Charlie, He could send me the list of who's on the list in just about any format. It should include last known e-mail address and CPF ID. It could be sorted or it could have a field for their position in line.

Of course, if no one cares about who bought a light, Charlie could just post the list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I looked in this thread and the original thread as well as a few other threads and did not find anything that had information about where I was in line.

Daniel


----------



## MR Bulk (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Daniel, although I do indeed appreciate your kind offer to help, there are many ramifications to posting a list than simply "posting a list".

Everyone else, for about the fourth time or so in this thread alone, let me say yet again that any of you who have had the exhilarating experience of organizing a confined group of multiple transactions, each of the three hundred(!) of them connected to thinking, caring, and _querying_ people, all of whom could (and will!) think of seventeen umptibillion combinations of others' names and positions in relation to their own, not to mention the multitude of related issue questions these combinations would spawn, _will indeed_ ask most or all of those questions, whether the "list site" is limited to one question per day or not (there is still regular e-mail, PM, or right out here on the Forum, which would generate yet additional rounds of questions and queries).

If someone paid $160+ for an item, whether on prepaid status or not, and then they feel delivery times are not jibing, or the wait is too long, or they seem to recall that Charlie said something about how the bodies were "almost" ready, and yet they see others getting their lights already, or any of the remaining umptibillion conjectural suppositions that will ultimately crop up in the human mind (witness the Elektrolumens Forum lately) with a list to refer to, they would make damn sure they got hold of Charlie to _demand the meaning of this!_

And time spent soothing and salving will be time away from what I Should be doing, which is prepping for the looming build. In fact the several minutes I just spent thinking up and writing this response was supposed to be used for break-separation and wiring of the remaining third of the VIP converters because *the 300 machined VIP bodies just shipped out to me yesterday.* Meaning if they arrive and I don't have these ~100 boards done, I will at some point need to stop all production and spend that time wiring the boards. This is a valuable period for me which I had already accounted for to take care of the final prep so that when the box/es do indeed arrive, I can jump right on it with bins of prepared, fully wired up converters placed somewhere along my homemade "production line", ready to drop into the light bodies as they each reach the appropriate phase of assembly. Same with wiring the switches, lubing the o-rings, checking optics, counting up and grouping the lil' teeny allen screws, everything else.

Another thing - I must retain full "control" of the list (maybe a nice synonym could even be "confidentiality"), meaning there Have Indeed been changes made here and there all along. For example, a member of the build crew just recently decided to buy (yes buy, I charge EVERYBODY on this one) an extra VIP and I am going to let him have that one extra light before the rest of the people on the list. You would do the same as their help at this juncture is invaluable.

Moreover, I can see this list morphing into a tit-for-tat, day-to-day update about whose VIP was built, when it was shipped, whose is next, etc. I signed up for this project to build you VIPs, not to become a flashlight delivery accounting firm (again, take a gander at Elektrolumens' Forum, I really feel for the guy and know exactly what I would be going through in the same situation - one that is being asked of me to now create).

In the end it all really comes down to this - the bodies are on their way. The build is going to commence any time now (if I can get the switches and converters wired up in time). No one should wait more than several weeks at the latest, and these would be the guys who only paid in the last month or two, everyone else should get their VIPs before that...I say "should", because it all depends on this final thought I will leave you with:

Want your light at the beginning of summer? Please leave this issue alone.

Want your light in the fall? Post a list...


----------



## acusifu (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

We all appreciate the hard work you are doing to get these wonderful lights out to us as fast as you can. I look forward to another Mr. Bulk creation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*


----------



## keithhr (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I just sold 3 lights tonight and trying to sort out what e:mail went with what cpf handle was really taxing. I couldn't even imagine trying to keep over 300 names straight. what ever system Charlie has devised that makes sense to him is the only one that he should even consider using. This is one of those, hmmmmmmmmmmm, I will be patient beyond what I consider my own limitations, hmmmmmmmm
If Charle has a list to go down, which he has already explained that he has, I would imagine he would rather be building or dreaming or designing some more, and from the looks of things folks, his ultimate new career after LEO days, may very well be in the Flashlight Art field, if he doesn't mind me coining a new phrase for him which I think is appropriate.


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Crazyness....There is only 3 groups, if you were in the first group contacted you will get your light first, if your in the second group contacted you will get it second (about 2 weeks) and if you are in the 3rd group you will get it 3rd ?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Thanks keith, for sharing what just 1% of the project size I am facing feels like. And yours was just the shipping part, I still have to build'em all first...


----------



## gadget_lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Charlie, Message recieved. Stop reading this post.

For everyone else.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Justintoxicated is assuming some of us know what group we were in when we placed the order or when we were contacted. I, for one, did not keep track as it was not important at the time. I'm pretty sure that I'm in the top 200, but that's hard to say because the people who missed out on the SBP were placed at the head of the list.

I can fully appreciate what Mr. Bulk is going through, having done many projects of such scope in the past. At any particular moment it can be mind boggling, mind numbing, just plain frustrating or very satisfying. Juggling just a hundred orders can be a major hassle.

I offered to host a web based automatic list checker on the assumption that it would save Charlie time by reducing the number of e-mails and other order related queries that Charlie is currently having to field. It would only be a time saver if Charlie already had the data in a format that he did not have to do anything with other than send an e-mail. 

I understand the confidentaility aspect and that for some the purchase is a rite of passage that they will shout to the world while others would rather just enjoy their VIP in private. My coding skills are sufficient to ensure that only those who ordered could get the information about their own order. 

So, tis time to kick back and work on and talk about other projects for a while so the production of our lights can go on unimpeded.

Daniel


----------



## flashlight (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

OK guys please stop bugging MrBulk. All good things come to those who wait (some like me just have to wait longer but hey, patience is a virtue) *Note to self - Ok enuf with the cliches already* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif


----------



## Likebright (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Mike


----------



## zackhugh (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I apologize if I played a part in helping stoke the flames of enthusiasm too much. I'm one of very few people who have a VIP and didn't want to come across as gloating or for it to become a major hassle for Mr. Bulk as people inquired about theirs. I mean, the last thing we want is for him to tire of doing these large builds and make new and exciting lights only for himself. I'm not saying that will happen but why take the chance? 

I will refrain from posting any additional comments about the VIP here and in the other thread in the hope that things will calm down a little...at least until the first batch is delivered.


----------



## BC0311 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Zack, sorry to hear that, but I respect your decision. 

Fellahs, Charlie isn't mind-numbed or mind-boggled about anything. He's got it all in-hand /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif.

He's giving his trademark, meticulous attention to each and every VIP and keeping us well informed of progress.

This is sort of like waiting that last couple of months for Christmas. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt


----------



## zackhugh (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Yeah, now I won't be forced to bore anyone with my little A2 vs. VIP experiment. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BC0311 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

LOL! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Like I did with my VIP vs Arc AAA RGB comparison? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

A reviewer I am not. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt


----------



## zackhugh (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
A reviewer I am not. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Britt 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, neither am I but I don't let that *small* detail stop me. I feel a little uneasy about posting comments because I don't have the lux measurements, beamshots, depth of knowledge, or incisive analysis as some of the other CPFers. In the end it's fairly simple for me, either I like it or don't. I'm sure you'll agree with me on the VIP, that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif yes, "I LIKE it!" (use the voice from "Robocop" for that one).

Seems like I've already gone back on my decision to not post any more comments about the VIP, but maybe if they're only vaguely positive they won't do any harm. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Erik Johnson (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

I don't think there is any problem or complaint about reviews here, the only sore spot is the idea 'where on the list am I'. Personally I hope to see more early customer responses. If it really is only 2 weeks between batches, big frickin deal, that's nothing (considering what you will end up with). So this is chill time for all of us waiters, and busy build time for Charlie (bless his flashlight building fingers).

- Erik -


----------



## keithhr (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Latest VIP Update As Of 4-24-04*

Charlie , I got cpf messages, personal e:mails and both from each person without explaining how there cpf handles matched up with their e:mails. A few people expressed interest but failed to identify who they were, stating virtually nothing. While I was in the midst of this flurry of back and forth and sending beam shots, I thought of you and how difficult it must be fending off all the queries. I'm not trying to sound like a know it all, I was just dealing with actually 4 people and I didn't actually know who anyone was until the paypals came through and I had to make sure that the go aheads were for the right people before I was paid. Of course in the end I appreciated their time and effort to write and buy my lights.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 7, 2004)

*VIP Update 5-7-04*

I'm working today and happened to stop off at home for a quick bite - guess what was waiting for me?

A picture, as they say, is worth a thousand words...









I shall barricade myself in the workshop beginning Mother's Day...after the obligatory brunch with family, of course.

As the Frito Bandito would say, _"Leest? We dawn NEE' naw steenkin' LEEST!!!"_


----------



## bwaites (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

OOOHHH Baby!!! I saw it first!

Well, OK, second!!

Bill


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Ta Duh! There she is!... but it does look good in black /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I saw it first, you just posted first 

Hey Charlie, what are you using to lube the O-rings, I have this can of PYROIL silicone Lubercant that I just started using, it works wesome, no mess, eventually dries and retains lubercation. Might save time I dunno. 
Peace,
JI


----------



## BC0311 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif Gorgeous dadgum lights, Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Man oh man, the production VIPs are like keithr said: "Flashlight Art". 

Britt


----------



## Radagast (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*


----------



## Radagast (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

I'll take one in silver, please


KIDDING!!!!!Please don't cut me off! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif 

Fo real tho...GORGEOUS!!!/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## xochi (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Beautiful.


----------



## naromtap (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Nice! Very Nice!

Those voices are back - They're now telling me that those lights are the size of a fully grown man!


----------



## Chop (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

I don't have the words! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## balrog (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

The black VIP sure looks nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Hmmm, I have one right here in my hand and the funny thing is I feel like going out and ventilating something right now -- three holes at a time.

HEY! It's a multi-tool! It's a flashlight, it's a -- round file (I think somebody already used that one), and it's a - a - a...built-in Lawn Aerator! Yeah, that's it!!!

(I apologize for this outburst, it is nearly Miller Time for me as I finish work at 6:45 p.m.)


----------



## raggie33 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

have a good night charlie.and the black looks awesume.


----------



## gadget_lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Nice looking piece of art there! Thanks for the preview.

Daniel


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Couple Questions now that I have been staring at it all night...

Why do the top fins look thinner than the rest and uneven? And the body at the top looks curved? I guess I just like the thicker fins better. Maybe it's just the way the camera picks it up?


----------



## Tweek (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Ohhhhhhhhhhh very nice Charlie. I need a new keyboard now. My "H" key doesn't like all the slobber it soaked up. Good thing it's my work computer... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Justintoxicated: It is partly the camera's fault. The rest of it is that the black VIP doesn't yet have it's knob attached, and that deformed-looking section is the relieved section of the fins where it goes.

Really making me excited Charlie! I'm so looking forward to being able to EDC one without babying it!

Chris


----------



## Billson (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

I've been reading over the thread but I can't seem to find information on the exact dimensions of the VIP. Does anyone know what they are?


----------



## Phil_B (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Yup,millions of lux and only $163!
Seriously,I think 4.5" by 1" dia /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## illumiGeek (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Charlie,

I'm off tomorrow 05-08-04 (Saturday) morning, and most of the afternoon if you need help building.

Call me if ya need me. You should have my number in the email I sent on Jan 18th.

Aloha, iG (Tim Patrick)


----------



## MR Bulk (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Justintox, the fins are just not cut as deeply at either end of the battery tube because enough meat had to be left inside to accommodate the internal threading into which the King's Crown and PowerPack must thread. Same with the four fins around the PowerPack itself (internal cavity has to be of a large enough ID to fit the regulating and dimming components). Rest assured the outer diameter of all fins are exactly 1" wide for perfectly straight sides up and down. The curved scoop on the left is exactly as Tweek says, part of the relief cut into the fins to accept the dimming knob.

Billson, the light is ~4-1/16" long by ~1" wide. For reference, here's an interesting shot comparing their relative size next to a LongBow Micra:








Good night all!


----------



## Psychomodo (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Thanks Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Sleep tight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## stangster (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Damn it!!! Where's mine?? GRRRRR! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif

(Just kidding! hehe!)

Really though, I can't wait any longer!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif 

On second thought, yes I can.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Ahhh, who am I kidding? GIMME! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## Geode (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

I miss out out a couple days of lurking and there are 30 new posts! Great progress Charlie. Take your time and get them up to your quality specs.


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Charlie, thanks for clarifying, still looking forward to this light! ha! got you to post another picture! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*Justintoxicated said:*
Charlie, thanks for clarifying, still looking forward to this light! ha! got you to post another picture! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif --> Justintoxicated


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

ouch! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## G Pilot (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Charlie I sort of know what you're feeling with the 
Gi-Normous list of information. The LongBow buy felt like I was working 2 jobs. I just got the last of Eco Paks out few weeks ago. BTW thanks all the peeps that didn't get mad at me. 

Keep sane! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif


----------



## Chop (May 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Charlie,

I've never seen a micra (except in the pic above), but it seems to me that if a "thingy" is made to accomodate a twisie without the crown, then you'd have a light that is dimmable, way brighter, AND shorter.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*Chop said:*
Charlie,

I've never seen a micra (except in the pic above), but it seems to me that if a "thingy" is made to accomodate a twisie without the crown, then you'd have a light that is dimmable, way brighter, AND shorter. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yeah, see my latest post HERE...and on Medium the VIP is clearly brighter than the Micra already. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Billson (May 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Charlie,

Thanks. Just wondering though, being a one cell light, what makes it so long?


----------



## MR Bulk (May 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*Billson said:*
Charlie,

Thanks. Just wondering though, being a one cell light, what makes it so long? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Mainly the Dimming Control Module (PowerPack) below the head which contains both the regulator and the switching mechanism. A rather tight fit. However, I also found out that without anything in there, a Pila 150S will fit and Direct Drive a Lux3 very nicely.

Maybe it'll be the next iteration, an "entry model" (plus I'll need a breather from all this micro circuit wiring).

*UPDATE 5-9-04: So I'm looking through the box, unwrapping the bodies, and realize...there are no switch knobs! Plus there are only ~160 units. A quick and frantic phone call revealed that there were TWO boxes sent out at exactly the same time. Yet only one arrived. Oh well, guess I officially begin putting them together Monday night (although there are a lot of other things I can do beforehand, so at least not much build time has been lost).*

Good night...


----------



## Phil_B (May 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Are you sure the Hawaiian post isn't run by our Royal Mail? Sure sounds like it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## ZENGHOST (May 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Instead of adding to this monstrous thread, I started a VIP Discussion Thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif .


----------



## KingSmono (May 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
*UPDATE 5-9-04: So I'm looking through the box, unwrapping the bodies, and realize...there are no switch knobs! Plus there are only ~160 units. A quick and frantic phone call revealed that there were TWO boxes sent out at exactly the same time. Yet only one arrived. Oh well, guess I officially begin putting them together Monday night (although there are a lot of other things I can do beforehand, so at least not much build time has been lost).*

Good night... 

[/ QUOTE ]


So didja get the other package today? Or did USPS drop the ball again... The suspense is killing me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

-Smono


----------



## MR Bulk (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Yes it came and the first of owever many required Build Parties takes place this Sunday, although I will be making as many as I can prior to that and have already nearly completed a few just since unpacking the second box tonight.


----------



## raggie33 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

so charlie ya looking forward to when ya finish the last one or dreading it?


----------



## geepondy (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Packing and shipping them must be a pain in the butt as well.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

*UPDATE 5-11-04:*









*Nufsed...*


----------



## raggie33 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

excittig stuff. i agree black was the way to go.this is by far the best light ive ever seen snce ive become a flashoholic.


----------



## daloosh (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

'Nuff said indeedy, Charlie. Looks great and I can't wait!

daloosh


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
*UPDATE 5-11-04:*








*Nufsed...* 

[/ QUOTE ]

These babies look mighty fearsome even when not put together yet! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Hope I don't have trouble with the man



when they ship through & when I finally get to carry it around! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## mst3k (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Incredible, Charlie. I've just been reading and watching. Very interesting, HUGE effin thread, this is sweeeet my friend. So ya think that Skunklights; a division of Bulk, Inc. would ever be a possibility?

Im just funnin' 

Im Excited. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BuddTX (May 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

I see mine over there in the corner, just flashin' her eyes at me, gosh, she sure looks purdy!


----------



## Frenchyled (May 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Hey Charlie, is mine serialized ? 
I ask for it, because if it will be stolen, I could find the thief /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

As usual, very nice pictures and great work /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## KingSmono (May 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Wow, that's only about enough stuff for 8ish lights... I can't imagine 300 of them babies. Good luck Charlie, and take your time. I would've lost my mind LOOONG ago if I was up against something as gargantuan as this!!

-Allen


----------



## Banshee (May 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

I think a shot of the first 100 or so VIP's all ready to be packed up for shipping would make for a sweet centerfold for the 2005 CPF Calendar. Or maybe Sasha in her RedShoes with her Beretta Storm and a VIP... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Stainless (May 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*Banshee said:*
I think a shot of the first 100 or so VIP's all ready to be packed up for shipping would make for a sweet centerfold for the 2005 CPF Calendar. Or maybe Sasha in her RedShoes with her Beretta Storm and a VIP... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

BOTH!!! Both is good. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Halibut (May 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Were those T-bin stars I saw in the background? Hmm?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BC0311 (May 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*Stainless said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Banshee said:*
I think a shot of the first 100 or so VIP's all ready to be packed up for shipping would make for a sweet centerfold for the 2005 CPF Calendar. Or maybe Sasha in her RedShoes with her Beretta Storm and a VIP... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

BOTH!!! Both is good. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

...and nekkid /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Icebreak (May 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Man, that HA is nice!


----------



## MR Bulk (May 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Rags, black is the ONLY color for this light...(with a few silvers sprinkled in, a course).

daloosh, waaal you'll just HAFF to!

flashlight - just tell'em ya know me...in fact tell'em they was MADE by me, that'll get their heads a'scratchin'...

mst3k, have not heard from you in a few. But Don and I had a very nice lengthy phone conversation just yesterday, in fact. Of course neither of us ever mentioned flashlights, not even once... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

BuddTX, ya had the pitcher upside down! Actually she was flashin' her - uh, nevermind...

Frenchy, yes, I can chip away some of the anodizing with a hammer and chisel. Anywhere ya want. Just tell me which part... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Kingsy - yeah I should have these eight plus another eight done by the weekend. After setting up and testing some production procedures I figure I can average about seven a day (49/week) as long as the weekly Build Parties help me along. Meaning on my days off I might be could do a handful, work days I might be able to complete one or two at night after getting home, and then catch up on Build Party day where we should be able to finish a couple dozen or so. Anyway I'll be shooting for a hundred or so every two weeks which certainly is likely. But keep in mind they all need to be tested before shipping...

Banshee (and Stainless) I agree, would like to see both....

Halibut, _Highly observant_, but I dunno, here's a zoom-in pic to check out for yourself:






But remember, each Luxeon3 is tested and selected NOT by Bin Code, but by - well, by testing...(meaning those three mighta been among the _rejects!_).

Icebreak, lest we start a false rumor here, please make that HA *3*, as in *THREE...*


----------



## Halibut (May 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Yeeeeeeehaw! Hand-selected TWAK emitters! 

*dance of joy* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cue003 (May 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Was there ever an approx lumen output given for the VIP on high? Just curious.


----------



## gadget_lover (May 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Lumens are hard to measure. It's a measure of all the light and to be done right it should be done with an integration sphere that's been calibrated. Having said that, I think I have a setup that's fairly accurate, using a white bucket and light meter. There was a thread on the ARC forum where Peter discussed the cost of having a lab measure the lumens for him.

When *my* VIP arrives I'll run some quick tests and post the numbers.

Daniel


----------



## flashlight (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
Was there ever an approx lumen output given for the VIP on high? Just curious. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is what MR_Bulk himself kindly replied to me when I emailed him about the very same question & others some time ago (so pls. don't email him again on this, the man has lights to be build, including VIP'ly mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ) Answer is in lux not lumens though as gadget_lover has explained it measures light in a different way.

Quote -

Average lux output from the VIP are 1,204 on High, 667 on Medium, and 33 on Low. Expressed in mcd's these readings would be equal to 1.2+ million, 667,000 and 33,000 mcd's respectively........

In Low it ran over 40 hours in our tests, at Medium (already brighter than the other two) it lasts about two hours, and at High it will go for about 25-30 minutes before it begins "strobing", at which point you can still turn it down and get a lot more run time, just not on High.

- unquote.


----------



## flashlight (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*







edited edited edited! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

I cannot believe you asked that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Hey, yeah -- _*CUT-OFF!!!*_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hey, yeah -- _*CUT-OFF!!!*_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

I think Charlie will forgive ya now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*Psychomodo said:*
I think Charlie will forgive ya now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Please also edit or delete your post of my quote to erase my blatant stupidity /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

But Seriously, those few smoothies were part of the presold "silver pre-prod-proto" group that were stuck at the anodizers with the rest of'em, shoulda been more careful with my pitcher zooms.


----------



## flashlight (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
But Seriously, those few smoothies were part of the presold "silver pre-prod-proto" group that were stuck at the anodizers with the rest of'em, shoulda been more careful with my pitcher zooms. 

[/ QUOTE ]

But seriously I'll take whatever you send me MR_Bulk sir! They all fine-looking pieces of craftsmanship /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Psychomodo said:*
I think Charlie will forgive ya now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Please also edit or delete your post of my quote to erase my blatant stupidity /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Deleted as requested /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Likebright (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Charlie,
Now that you have really reached the point of assembly - test - ship.
(and I know you probably covered this some where back in this humongous post some where) Will you notify each of us by e-mail when our own VIP has shipped or should we all just watch the mail?/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif
Mike


----------



## Stainless (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*Likebright said:*
Charlie,
Now that you have really reached the point of assembly... 
...Will you notify each of us by e-mail when our own VIP has shipped or should we all just watch the mail?/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif
Mike 

[/ QUOTE ]

Probably best to watch the mail... otherwise you will have to just wait alonger for yours, while Charlie devotes precious time composing an email to announce that mine has shipped. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)


----------



## MR Bulk (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

It will be better to do everything in stages as I had planned - build the first batch all at once, test them all at once (there CAN be significant "weeding out" even at this stage since we will have a hundred lights to test side by side, "Hey, how come that one's dimmer than all the other 99?") and then SHIP all at one time...

ALSO there are rumblings on the horizon about modified SO17XA reflectors (and a possible newer version of same although performance is unknown at this time), and I don't mind telling you that this could be a possibility in one form or another, and in fact although I understand the total number is limited, some will receive these modified reflectors to use in their VIPs. If it becomes a viable alternative in the near future then the more lights I still have in hand, the better.


----------



## CiTY (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

A general announcement here about the group mailing would be fine, if you know which of the three groups your in.


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
But Seriously, those few smoothies were part of the presold "silver pre-prod-proto" group that were stuck at the anodizers with the rest of'em, shoulda been more careful with my pitcher zooms. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I saw that too, I was going to ask if it was mine but did not want to get *Cut Off!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif so whats the ETA on these thngs things dude? End of the month and we should be playing with them?


----------



## MR Bulk (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

CiTY, yeah I'll be doing something like that just as soon as I know.

Justintox, originally it was to be the end of April, but the anodizing phase caused some delays due to the various maskings some of the parts required (especially the PowerPack) to prevent plating the conductive surfaces. Originally the CNC shop was going to simply cut the threads AFTER ano but did not realize I ordered HA3 which would destroy their threading and cutting bits so the more complex (and expensive) masking was decided upon.

So mid-May was something I posted here as an amendment, but the plating was more of a delay than we anticipated (as you might recall I even waved $200 in front of them just to speed things up but it did not happen) and thus I finally got one box of the parts Saturday and the second box (which contained some needed connecting parts to actually start building them) this Monday.

So I am shooting for building a couple per day to be supplemented by quite a few more each Sunday and thus average the 7-8 units I anticipated in order to maintain the 100-every-two-weeks pace.

So yes, the end of May this month) should be right on schedule for the first batch, with subsequent batches every half-month thereafter (mid-June and end of June).

Now if you'll excuse me, I have something rather Important to attend to... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## m1match (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to get on the VIP bandwagon?*

Hi everyone,

As a relative newcomer to the Candlepower Forums, I just read this thread and wanted to know if it's too late to get on the list to buy a VIP?

If it's not too late, how do I get on the list?

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## Radagast (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to get on the VIP bandwagon?*

Cool, I'm going camping at the end of June. I think I'm in the second group so I'm crossing my fingers I'll have a very special toy to play with.


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to get on the VIP bandwagon?*

[ QUOTE ]
*m1match said:*
Hi everyone,

As a relative newcomer to the Candlepower Forums, I just read this thread and wanted to know if it's too late to get on the list to buy a VIP?

If it's not too late, how do I get on the list?

Thanks,
Ted 

[/ QUOTE ]

yea, too late, I believe there is already a permanent waiting list too...However Mr bulk, may sell his design eventualy to a manufacturer from what I understand.. so you may be able to get one at that time, although it probably just won't be the same...


----------



## zackhugh (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to get on the VIP bandwagon?*

[ QUOTE ]
*m1match said:*

If it's not too late, how do I get on the list?

Thanks,
Ted 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's a bit late in the game, but shoot an email to the man (Mr. Bulk). He may just have a waiting list.


----------



## zackhugh (May 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
So I am shooting for building a couple per day to be supplemented by quite a few more each Sunday...


[/ QUOTE ]

Methinks there will be many a Sunday spent in Mr. Bulk's workshop, including the packing/mailing prep. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I was trying to figure out how to get one of those iron-on transfers done on my inkjet printer for a t-shirt (MR. Bulk logo on front and VIP Build Team on the back). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## geepondy (May 15, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Gosh, no entries in over two days, so let me throw this out for food for thought. Would you consider the King's Crown to be crenellated so that it could be used as an impact weapon?


----------



## raggie33 (May 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

i read this post every day and get more excited every time i read it .i got a feeling this is the light of the decade.


----------



## Phil_B (May 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Don't say that Geepondy.I live in the UK and we can't have sharp/loud/pointy/edged/anything.It's just for our own protection you understand.
You trying to get the VIP banned so you can get mine eh?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## geepondy (May 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Ok, we'll officially consider the King's crown to be "scalloped" then and not crenellated.


----------



## cue003 (May 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Mr. Bulk, i hope the builds are coming along nicely and I hope you haven't worked your fingers down to knubs yet from putting together all those darn little parts. 

Thanks.


----------



## BC0311 (May 16, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*geepondy said:*
Ok, we'll officially consider the King's crown to be "scalloped" then and not crenellated. 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Geepondy, mine are definitely not crennelations nor are they scallops, they are most definitely King's *prongs.*


----------



## MR Bulk (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

There was a VIP HAT Event yesterday at my house. HAT stands for "Hawaii Assembly Team". You can already guess what took place...

Here are some of the literally thousands of parts we worked with that go into making up a VIP:








The competition was hot and heavy between ZenGhost, Zackhugh and Sonic during the o-ring installation timed trials:







As usual Sonic was only too glad to come over and assist, foregoing his bike this time and bringing his trampoline instead to maintain the ol' heart rate during breaks:







Then things settled down to the humdrum drone of routine stripping, twisting, and soldering of many, Many, MANY tiny 7-stranded 28AWG teflon-jacketed silversolder-tinned wires. We were also doing installation of bracing componentry that will go inside the PowerPack, absolutely required to support the rigors of anticipated multi-cycling of the dimming circuit by twist-happy new VIP owners.

Here from left to right - Sonic, Darkgear, ZenGhost, Zackhugh, and yours truly with my now-required reading glasses:






ZenGhost goes after a particularly feisty dimmer switch:







Your loyal build crew for this day (l-r: Darkgear, Sonic, Yours Truly, ZenGhost and Zackhugh):







And as a result of everyone's efforts here are some of the black beauties complete and ready for testing:







With so many VIPs and VIP parts laying around we realized we could not let the opportunity for artistic expression simply go to waste. Therefore, you are all







My deepest Thanks to the Build Crew (hopefully demonstrated by my bestowing upon them some absolutely fabulous parting gifts), and Thank You, gentle reader, for your continued patience...


----------



## LitFuse (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Wow! great post and pics Charlie, thanks for sharing! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Man, I am getting antsy for my VIP! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


Peter


----------



## raggie33 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

awesume post charlie was cool to see all the stuff going on.man i wish i was closer id love to help.with all but soldering i am not to good at soldering yet.but i am pretty mechinacly inclined


----------



## daloosh (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Go HAT Go!! Go HAT Go!!! HAT, HAT, HAT!
great pics, really stoking the fire, huh, Charlie?

daloosh


----------



## LitFuse (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Oh my, where are my manners. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Profuse and heartfelt thanks to Darkgear, Sonic, ZenGhost, Zackhugh, and of course "Da Man". Thanks guys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Peter


----------



## ZENGHOST (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

The reason the pics are blurry is because we are moving so fast that the camera couldn't keep up with us /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif . You also can't see the leg irons that had us chained to the tables and Charlie's whip under the table



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif .

Nah, it was hard work, but it was a blast /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## zackhugh (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
My deepest Thanks to the Build Crew (hopefully demonstrated by my bestowing upon them some absolutely fabulous parting gifts).

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, what would we do without your generous offerings of toilet bowl cleaner and Rice-a-Roni (the San Francisco treat)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

But seriously, what could have been drudgery was actually great fun thanks to a good group of guys.


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

ABSOLUTELY EXCELLENT pictures! Getting some of that Hawaiian atmosphere into my VIP will be very sweet! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Vifam (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

VIP HAT /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## raggie33 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

thanks to every one involved.it is a added bonus seeing all the people who worked on it .


----------



## BC0311 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Wonderful photos! You men are terrific! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

That "Cut Off!" photo cracked me up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

The lights look gorgeous, that HA III matte or satin finished black is boss.

Great to have faces to go with all the CPF handles.

Ron started on the first of six VIP sheaths today. Once these are done and he's ready I'll post his contact info for those who like them and want to have him make one for them.

Great update, Charlie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## Radagast (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Nice pics! How many more of these parties? Thanks a lot ya'll. You guys RULE!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## coyote (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

my hat's off to you guys!
fantastic!!!!


----------



## idleprocess (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

I count somewhere around 30 finished (?) lights - if that was the result of one get-together build, it's easy to imagine > 100 lights per fortnight production _(wishful thinking on my part, no doubt)._

Now, the real question... did Weyerhaeuser front some cash for the product placement?


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Thanks guys! And for the pictures too! Finaly got to see "MY" VIP in the works...Not sure which one it is, but I know it was one of them in one of the pictures lol. And I agree it is nice to be able to put a face with the name.


----------



## Tree (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VIP Update 5-7-04*

Thanks for the hard work guys, looks like fun! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

Can't wait for that special delivery. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Geode (May 17, 2004)

*To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

You guys rock. Thanks so much for all the effort you put into helping out your flashaholic buds out here. Looks like a good time, these HAT "parties".


----------



## DumboRAT (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

AWESOME pictures, thank you, Charlie !

I can now *_finally_* put a face with my friend, Sonic ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif And it's great to see ZenGhost in a USN T !!! Way to represent ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

My hat's off to ALL of you guys for your hard work ! Thanks !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## gadget_lover (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Now that's a flashaholic get-together!

Please add my thanks to those expressed by the others.

Daniel


----------



## flashlight (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

A BIG THANK YOU to all the guys & the Man himself for all the great effort in lovingly putting those little beauties together & helping to lessen the torturous waiting time before we can get our itchy hands on our own eagerly-anticipated VIP! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Really looks like fun in the Hawaiian clean air room assembly line. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sonic (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Yeah, it was hard work. But we did manage to have a lot of fun in between whip cracks and passing out from solder-fume exposure.

Charlie, thanks again for the cool parting gifts! Let's see what I can come up with to put that thing to use.

Allen, yup, that's me.

And I have to say that this light is SO worth the wait. It's just awesome. But I never realized how much steps were involved in the build process. I counted 10 steps just to prep the 3-way switches, and that's BEFORE it goes into the light! Needless to say it's the most complex light I ever worked on. But I'm glad to be a part of the whole VIP experience. It's been great. And what true Flash-a-holic wouldn't want to participate in this project?

Sonic


----------



## darkgear.com (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

I just want to assure everyone that each VIP is still meticulously assembled and tested by Mr. Bulk himself. We were only there to relieve him of some of the highly repetitive and menial tasks that will make the _real work_ of assembly easier for THE MAN. 

From what I have seen all of you waiting for a VIP will be pleased to say the least.

Best Regards,
Randy
"Ala Kukui Pa`a Lima"


----------



## FlashlightOCD (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Great Photo's ... It is really nice to be able to put faces on the CPF nick names I see so often.


----------



## Frenchyled (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

I regret simply not having ordered 100. I shall have been able to make beautiful photos. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Congratulations to Charlie and to all the assembly team. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Charlie, my summer holidays arrive soon, I hope that I shall receive my parcel before my departure (at the end of June), otherwise during three weeks it will have the time to get lost /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
I regret simply not having ordered 100. I shall have been able to make beautiful photos. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Congratulations to Charlie and to all the assembly team. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Charlie, my summer holidays arrive soon, I hope that I shall receive my parcel before my departure (at the end of June), otherwise during three weeks it will have the time to get lost /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Frenchy, you can ask Charlie to send it to me in Singapore first for safe-keeping then you can enjoy your holiday without any worry.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## naromtap (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Great pics of the VIP's & the flashlights look great too!!!


----------



## Frenchyled (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif [ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Frenchy, you can ask Charlie to send it to me in Singapore first for safe-keeping then you can enjoy your holiday without any worry.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## wasabe64 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Wow! Awesome update Charlie!

Extra LARGE cheers for the HAT!

Pascal - holiday? You do understand that you will be missing out on auctions? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## LLLean (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Initially, I didn't want to add more to the accolades as everything wonderful - and deservingly so - has been said. But i just wanted to say it's really, really very thoughtful of you, Charlie, to take the effort to capture those great pix and to post them for us to see. It really makes our pursuit and purchase of the VIP so much more exciting, real and ultimately enjoyable.

To Charlie and the Hawaii-5-O team: Mahalo!! Mahalo!! Mahalo!!


----------



## Likebright (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Looks like you've got things well under control Charlie.
Thanks guys they really look good.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
Mike


----------



## ZENGHOST (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

[ QUOTE ]
*DumboRAT said:*
And it's great to see ZenGhost in a USN T !!! Way to represent ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Dude, you have got some good eyes--I didn't expect anyone to pick that up. My CPF shirt was in the wash that day so I went with the next best thing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif .


----------



## CUTiger3 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Thanks to Charlie and to all the assembly team.


----------



## Radagast (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

What's taking more time for you guys, building VIPs or trying to get through busy signals to vote for Jasmine Trias? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## darkgear.com (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

VOTING!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Radagast (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Oh yah that reminds me - there will be no building of VIPs tonight!


----------



## phoneguy (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Awesome pics Charlie!! MUCH appreciated
Bryan


----------



## naromtap (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

It's just occurred to me that this thread has been viewed roughly once every 4 mins continously for the last 3 1/2 months!! SO, that could possibly mean that each of the 300 VIP buyers views the thread once every 20hrs?! I were'nt quite sure what to do with such information other than post it here....lol


----------



## raggie33 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

[ QUOTE ]
*naromtap said:*
It's just occurred to me that this thread has been viewed roughly once every 4 mins continously for the last 3 1/2 months!! SO, that could possibly mean that each of the 300 VIP buyers views the thread once every 20hrs?! I were'nt quite sure what to do with such information other than post it here....lol 

[/ QUOTE ]i view it more then that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## stephenanderson2 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

me too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## felder (May 19, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Actually that sounds about right. I visit candlepower forums at least once a day...sometimes twice. Everytime I visit, I take a peak at this thread. I imagine most other VIP buyers are similar.

[ QUOTE ]
*naromtap said:*
It's just occurred to me that this thread has been viewed roughly once every 4 mins continously for the last 3 1/2 months!! SO, that could possibly mean that each of the 300 VIP buyers views the thread once every 20hrs?! I were'nt quite sure what to do with such information other than post it here....lol 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Likebright (May 19, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Yes Sir 
That is about the sequence of time between my viewings.
I ordered a super baby pin some time ago and it got replaced with the VIP and so I wait - - - drooling on my keyboard as I plod through the thread - endlessly - day after day. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif 
Mike


----------



## Geode (May 19, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

I am also guilty of monitoring this thread. The VIP will be one of the few flashlights in my portfolio as I continue to pare it down.


----------



## Clifton Arnold (May 20, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

I too check it at least twice a day and I'm having a hard time waiting! HEY Charlie you can ship some of those parts to Iowa and I can help put them togeather he he he.


----------



## gadget_lover (May 20, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

I'm not the only one tempted to say "Simply drop the parts in a box and mail it.", huh? 

I'm not really deranged enough to do that, but it has occured to me.

Daniel


----------



## CiTY (May 20, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Hey that group picture reminds me of the "Fab Five" that remakes people on TV... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## darkgear.com (May 21, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Hey now! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif We don't look like _THAT_ do we?


----------



## raggie33 (May 21, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

what is so so very cool is ya could show thease lights to anyone even if there not flashoholics and they would love them for the very fact there works of art.then ya wait to a dark night and light up the sky explaining if need be we can turn it to low and have light all night or if we want to see whats rustling way way up in a tree we can switch it to high /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## zackhugh (May 21, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

[ QUOTE ]
*CiTY said:*
Hey that group picture reminds me of the "Fab Five" that remakes people on TV... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Which one is CiTY's light? Oh yeah, THAT one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 21, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

*Update 5-20-04: We're making progress...









...when this box is filled it should be time for Batch One to ship out to their new owners - and there's another Build Party scheduled for this Sunday...*


BTW lookit what I found layin' around that I mixed and matched - a coupla cute lil' _Tuxedo_ VIPs:






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## raggie33 (May 21, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gifcharlie


----------



## mst3k (May 21, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Hey Charlie What kinda pooch is that with your lil girl?

He/she is a cutie! Your daughter is cute too!

Oh yeah and you can just go ahead and ship that box of Vip's to me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 21, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

mst3k, Bichon Frise, female. Now we have a male as well so, uh-oh...


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 21, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

so there are about 40+ done? Nice work!


----------



## Likebright (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Charlie ----
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
---- Mike


----------



## idleprocess (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Looks like about 45 to me.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

We are over the halfway mark for the first batch, after the next Build Party tomorrow we should be 3/4 of the way, and on (re-)schedule for EOM delivery to all first batchees...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Are "first batchees" those who ordered last year? I quess I could go look at start of thread, but it would take a year to read.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Hi Bill, the first hundred who made prepayment (or completed trades for their VIPs) will be the "first batchees" (hey are we makin' up a new language here?). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Which year did they order. LOL

Bill


----------



## BC0311 (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

2nd Batchees call 1st Batchees: Sonafubatchees. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
2nd Batchees call 1st Batchees: Sonafubatchees. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


Bill some were on the original Super Baby Pin list!


----------



## naromtap (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

3rd batchees are just plain grateful!


----------



## MR Bulk (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Waaal, if we can ramp up production a little (since I _Am_ getting better at it, and in fact Everyone on the H.A.T. should be better after tomorrow) then the third batchees might be grateful a little sooner than they think...


----------



## DrGwat (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

After just now seeing the final black modified king's crown version of the VIP, it just occurred to me that this guy would very likely carry one.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Uh-oh, does that mean there also has to be a lens filter shaped like this?











/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

.


----------



## BC0311 (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Uh-oh, does that mean there also has to be a lens filter shaped like this?






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Is this doable? If so, I'd say...yes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## idleprocess (May 22, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

For some reason, I was reminded of _SNL_'s "Ambiguously Gay Duo" shorts when I saw the batman reference. No idea why.


----------



## Phil_B (May 23, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

What-Buttman?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Catdaddy (May 23, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

WOW! I haven't been checking on this thread in a while. Man, I am glad I ordered one!

Great work Charlie. I am very impressed.


----------



## Radagast (May 23, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Charlie, PM sent.


----------



## Likebright (May 23, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
2nd Batchees call 1st Batchees: Sonafubatchees. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


Bill some were on the original Super Baby Pin list! 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif Yup.
Mike


----------



## stephenanderson2 (May 23, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

me too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## idleprocess (May 24, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

[ QUOTE ]
*naromtap said:*
3rd batchees are just plain grateful! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Aye. I have no solid proof of what batch I'm in, but I strongly suspect that it's in the distant 3rd batch.

Late June it looks to be.


----------



## naromtap (May 24, 2004)

*Re: To Charlie and the \"HAT\" team*

Look at the bright side, us 3rd Batchees have potentially 200 reviews to wet our appetite with before we receive ours!


----------



## MR Bulk (May 24, 2004)

*VIP Super Build Sunday*

*Update 5-23-04:*
Another HAT Event took place yesterday from 10:00 a.m. to 7:30 p.m. (that's 9-1/2 hours) and believe me, we got a LOT done:








DarkGear earns his title of "Jedi Luxeon Centering Master", feeling the force even through several layers of Arctic Alumina Epoxy all over his fingers:














Note white tubular custom centering jig right next to his Arizona Tea millenium power boost.


In the very first pic you will see that I had eight body tubes fully Caig'd along all contact threads as well as the Kroll switches - hey, nothing but the best for the VIP. BTW you might want to look up Caig at www.caig.com if you don't know what it is -- look especially at the prices. Like I said, between UCLs and Caig surface treatment and HA3, etc., _Nuttin' But Da Bez'_ for our beloved VIPs.

But back on topic, by the end of the day it appears I made a little progress, helped along by the tremendous assistance of Zackhugh:


















The can of Cope was just there to represent potential energy - it's a Zen thang....

Here is Darryl hard at work, applying a Nygel-type lubricant to the base of each dimmer switch shaft to prepare for insertion into the PowerPacks. And contrary to false, wildfire-like rumors, those are not the loops of a pink sweatband protruding from his forehead, the picture just makes it look that way:







Some PowerPacks with Luxeons mounted, more completed dimmer switches, and *Luxeon waste* in the foreground:







This shot reminds me of a scene from "Alien":







If you look carefully you might even see some of the Bin Codes that were used:







Working diligently throughout the day we were even able to assemble nine complete PowerPacks, ready for soldering as indicated by the green converter boards sticking out the ends:







All H.A.T. members will eventually receive headwear similar to this -- in fact it was suggested they be made available for sale...?







Thanks for reading along!

PS. Britt, for your VIP I could include a D-I-Y Bat Signal kit -- it's called a Sharpie... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## scrappy (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Gotta love the Cope'

Rich


----------



## LightChucker (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

You and your crew have my respect! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

It is obvious to me that you are doing this work because you love it. It sure can't be to make money.

I am sure that there are not many of us who would work that hard for so little pay-back.

You guys do good work! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Chuck


----------



## mst3k (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hmmmm ya gots me thinkin' here. What say we start little labor fund for these guys?? Say 5 or 10 bucks apiece? Im willing. Sure seems to me that these guys deserve it! Thoughts?


----------



## stephenanderson2 (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

i'll 2nd that...THANKS HAT!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Wow....that looks like lots of work...

I wish I was talented.


----------



## Mr. Blue (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Whoaaaaa! You guys are smokin'. keep it up!


----------



## keithhr (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

How kind of Charlie to include all the photo updates so everyone can feel as though they were a part of the assembly process. It makes waiting for this gorgeous flashlight all the more bareable. Kudos to Charlie and his crew.


----------



## Radagast (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

What keith said /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Sweet heavenly rewards! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## LitFuse (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Many thanks to the "team", and thanks to Charlie for the post and great pictures! And thanks also for taking the time to size the pics to avoid the hassle of sideways scrolling! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Man, this Mr. Bulk guy really knows what he's doing! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


Peter


----------



## shiftd (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hmm

if my eyes serve me right (after seeing all those numerous VIPs, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif ), the luxes have bin TVOx and TWxx something. Is that right? 
they look kewl /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

wow....what a popular thread....lots of pages here. Yer doing a very popular thing here Bulky.

Has met Bulky in person....he a very nice guy. And Bulky does not mean fat, in fact he seemed quite fit. Wonders what Bulky means???


----------



## BC0311 (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

What a great crew! Tough lookin' too.

Darkgear looks kind of like a scholarly Kato. I'll bet Sonic cackles maniacally while he hacks into databases. Zenghost is the one they call when they need a hottie to pop out of a cake. Zackhugh is Charlie's enforcer.

Charlie? Well, as a watch commander, he likes to take calls and chase down perps with the young fellers. He probably interrogates them right there on his Lanai. Uses an SNII to sweat 'em. 

Big cheers for Charlie and the HAT team. Those hats are kewl /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif.

Hey, will a dog tag chain thread through the hole in the leg? I've got a set of black dog tag chains somewhere in the war locker. If it's not big enough, I can just go to my gunsmith and have him enlarge it and dress it.


----------



## darkzero (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Wow, those are very beautiful pictures. If there were some local beautiful ladies in the pics as well that would top it off and probably be my new desktop background. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif
Oh, wait I forget, most of yous are married right. Wouldn't want you guys to get in trouble now by the Misses. Beside if there were, I bet production would be very slow.

So where do I send paypal for some MR Bulk™ t-shirts?


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Very Very inspiring- I might take a stab at a VIP Kaiku perhaps.
If you'd told me 3 months ago that such events even took place much less took place to build custom flashlights- I'd have said you were josh'n me. Thanks Charlie! What a great album you'll end up with!!!
Aten


----------



## LLLean (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I got a laugh when i saw the first pix cos the pix had looked like the team was playing cards (poker) due to the placement of subjects' hands. The blue planet hollywood logo on Charlie's Tshirt looked like Charlie's hand of cards, and with him starring down on his cards. Take a look. It's quite funny.

Anyway, great, great pix! Can see lots of info in pix! Big Mahalo to the team i call the real Hawaii-Five-O !!!


----------



## Geode (May 24, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

H.A.T. parties - just another reason to move to Hawaii /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## zackhugh (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
Wow....that looks like lots of work...

I wish I was talented. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, my presence at these builds would indicate that talent is desirable but not necessary! The pictures serve at least two purposes, I think. The first is to keep everyone apprised of what's going on in the progress of your beautiful lights. The second is to demonstrate the sheer volume of work involved in the VIP, from the more skilled tasks to the more tedious, mundane activities (which thankfully I can help with). If you were wondering why the four of us were there for the many hours over a couple of Sundays (and scheduled for a few Sundays more), then you probably don't know Mr. Bulk very well. He's such a generous guy that when he asks for help all of us are happy to lend a hand. He's like the Tony Robbins of CPF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif That and there were the thinly veiled threats of arrest warrants... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I can't speak for the other HAT members but I don't believe we'd accept remuneration (thanks for the thought anyway). Payment enough would be appreciation of the amount of thought, time, and energy that went into the VIP (I now have much more appreciation of the one I have) and continued patience in waiting for yours.


----------



## Klaus (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*shiftd said:*
Hmm

if my eyes serve me right (after seeing all those numerous VIPs, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif ), the luxes have bin TVOx and TWxx something. Is that right? they look kewl /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think Charlie posted that he dislikes any Vs, so I´ll would **read/guess** that those are only "creme-de-la-creme" TWOJ, TWOK, TWAK, & TYOK - hows that for great bins /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Klaus


----------



## PieThatCorner (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Yes, I waited for the 141st page to finally post something...

Thanks for posting those pics and giving us an inside look, Charlie - it gives a very small hint of the enormous task you have taken on... all for the sake of creativity and this thingamajig we call a "hobby."

All of your efforts (& talents), as well as your selfless team of skilled volunteers, is very much appreciated.







Now... I'm assuming they're indeed _volunteers_... I mean... . ... ya really didn't threaten them, right? ... . . . ... . .. ....right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Jim


----------



## shiftd (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

oh really? he dislikes V? i just know that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

then it prolly is YO. I am pretty sure i only see 2 sticks, instead of 3 of the W


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

wow I hope I get a WO bin, of course I will never know, I have only sceen X1 and I'm getting tired of them...


----------



## Klaus (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
"Survey says - WA!", but my next _Next_ favorite color bin us actually YA or YO. I'm just an HID-blue kinda guy... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Klaus


----------



## Klaus (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*Justintoxicated said:*
wow I hope I get a WO bin, of course I will never know, I have only sceen X1 and I'm getting tired of them... 

[/ QUOTE ]

As far as it looks like Charlie only got the * VERY BEST BINS™ * and is doing his famous * MrBulk-select * on top of it - so I think whatever VIP you´ll get you will be satisfied, no matter what bin will be inside.

Klaus


----------



## Frenchyled (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie, and you all in the H.A.T, very nice work and pict too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
It is passionant to be able to follow live assembling of our future flashlights. It's true, as Darkzero said it, that it misses a few women, but like that, the job is faster made. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Charlie, if it's possible I wondering if I can have one T-shirt and maybe one Mr Bulk's hat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
You will be known all over the world /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Still two or three weeks to wait /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## rfdancer (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie & the HAT team. Those pictures help me begin to appreciate just how much work is going into these lights. WOW - Thank you very much.


----------



## ZENGHOST (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
Zenghost is the one they call when they need a hottie to pop out of a cake.

[/ QUOTE ]
Dude--what have you been smokin'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif Ain't none of us I want to see jumping out of a cake /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif .

I have to second zackhugh's statement about accepting any sort of compensation for our work. We do it solely out of our love for lights (and fear of arrest and imprisonment /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif ).

I must say--I am progressing nicely through the flashlight modding degree program. I just finished up my stage III O-ring certification on Sunday:

Stage I: O-ring putter onner
Stage II: O-ring taker offer
Stage III: O-ring putter back onner

I also began my certification for emitter gluer onner and epoxy cleaner offer. 

I am racking up the certifications and will soon be a graduate of the Mr.Bulk School of Flashlight Modding--Hawaii campus /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif . Beware--wannabe modder at the helm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

By the way--what's a bin code? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Thanks guys!

Shiftd, those are TYOKs you saw. A hint of HID-like whiteness which makes them appear even brighter than they really are. I don't like the VO/V1 color bins. But mst3k and stephen, please don't send me any money (if you want to send Them money that is up to you guys!). Thanks for the kind thought.

Britt, I think so. Those bead-type cains, right? I do think so, although I don't have anything like it to try right now.

dark - hmmm, MR Bulk T-shirts, hmmm...

Aten, what's a "kaiku"?

Zack and Zeng, thanks for the posts!

As Klaus said, yes they are the very Best of the Best Bin Codes going into these, along with the best of every other component I could get my hands on (and afford). Time will tell!

Pie, I threaten Everybody! Isn't that the only way to get things done? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

The gals I am saving for the very last build session - gotta have Some reason to keep'em coming back again and again.

I am going to sleep now...g'night...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ZENGHOST (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Oh, and here's the prototype for the new HAT hats:



 

VIP not included /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

By the way--Britt, the dog tag chain doesn't fit through mine, it's just a tad bit too small.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Zeng,

Hmmm, my daughter's "Barbie" chain seems to fit...

And either I do like that "HAT" design -- or I've been sniffing too mucha the solder fumes...


----------



## Klaus (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif and time to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif MrBulk

Klaus


----------



## 83Venture (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Can we at least give the team a nice celebration diner? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## cue003 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Nice.... Nice.... Nice.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## raggie33 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

cool stuff charlie and hat team you all rock


----------



## DumboRAT (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

That HAT hat is just friggin' awesome. I think that the tape adds a lot to the "grassroots" image. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Hey, Darryl....NICE HEADBAND!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

To EVERYONE on the HAT --> simply /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif *Thank you!*

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## BC0311 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*ZENGHOST said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
Zenghost is the one they call when they need a hottie to pop out of a cake.

[/ QUOTE ]

Dude--what have you been smokin'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif Ain't none of us I want to see jumping out of a cake /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif .


[/ QUOTE ]

LOL! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Zengy, I didn't mean *you* jumping out of a cake.... I meant you go find the unit, female, pleasure, 1 each, to jump out of the cake. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Thanks for all your work fellahs. It makes the VIP that much more special. Now everybody gets to have a "VIP Special".


----------



## raggie33 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[email protected]


----------



## rdf (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I am **IN** for a Bulkshirt AND a Bulkhat. 

(in addition to the VIP, BH, BBH, 2 extra lenses .... )

More paypal on standby .... 

Also, thanks to ALL the H.A.T. for generously contributing their time. I wish I lived close enough to participate ... that looks like a lot of fun!

Russ


----------



## ZENGHOST (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Just messin' with ya, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif Britt /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## zackhugh (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*rdf said:*
I wish I lived close enough to participate ... that looks like a lot of fun!
Russ 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you lived close enough to participate you would regret saying such things. At least out loud anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif This may look like fun but it's really not. Applying ProGold to threads for two hours isn't difficult but very tedious. And there were still at least 50 bodies still untreated. Now don't get me wrong, we all want to help Mr. Bulk but these build "parties" are lots of work made bearable by good company and a good supply of provisions (Thanks to DarkGear. Man, that plate was so big I can STILL taste the katsu). And just being around all the unfinished tasks seems to lend a sense of urgency to all of us, even though it's Charlie's build. On the plus side, we're halfway through his modding program and are on our way to unlimited power and awakening the modder within. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Wow you guys really need a keg of something, you know for motivation!


----------



## stephenanderson2 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Yeah, and you get the VIP made after the keg is gone.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif
Sorry Charlie, don't cut me off /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie- I've got a bum keyboard ! Haiku not Kaiku..as in...
What is Haiku?

Haiku is one of the most important form of traditional japanese poetry. Haiku is, today, a 17-syllable verse form consisting of three metrical units of 5, 7, and 5 syllables. Since early days, there has been confusion between the three related terms Haiku, Hokku and Haikai. The term hokku literally means "starting verse", and was the first starting link of a much longer chain of verses known as haika. Because the hokku set the tone for the rest of the poetic chain, it enjoyed a privileged position in haikai poetry, and it was not uncommon for a poet to compose a hokku by itself without following up with the rest of the chain.
Largely through the efforts of Masaoka Shiki, this independence was formally established in the 1890s through the creation of the term haiku. This new form of poetry was to be written, read and understood as an independent poem, complete in itself, rather than part of a longer chain.
Strictly speaking, then, the history of haiku begins only in the last years of the 19th century. The famous verses of such Edo-period (1600-1868) masters as Basho, Yosa Buson, and Kobayashi Issa are properly referred to as hokku and must be placed in the perspective of the history of haikai even though they are now generally read as independent haiku. In HAIKU for PEOPLE, both terms will be treated equally! The distinction between hokku and haiku can be handled
by using the terms Classical Haiku and Modern Haiku.

Modern Haiku.
The history of the modern haiku dates from Masaoka Shiki's reform, begun in 1892, which established haiku as a new independent poetic form. Shiki's reform did not change two traditional elements of haiku: the division of 17 syllables into three groups of 5, 7, and 5 syllables and the inclusion of a seasonal theme.
Kawahigashi Hekigoto carried Shiki's reform further with two proposals:

1.	Haiku would be truer to reality if there were no center of interest in it. 
2.	The importance of the poet's first impression, just as it was, of subjects taken from daily life, and of local colour to create freshness.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## rfdancer (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Zackhugh - you said you were applying ProGold to the threads. I believe that's a lubricant, right? Which ProGold was it (I went to their site and had no luck guessing which product to use) and what was it being applied to and for? 
The reason for the question is that I'm trying to learn more about what products to use to properly maintain my flashlights. I've seen several references to lubricating the o-rings with silicone lubricants and I'd like to know (specifically) what products would be good for taking care of them. Thanks.


----------



## MY (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

AI. Why the 17, 5, 7, and 5 in the arrangement?


----------



## bindibadgi (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Here's a good Haiku for demonstration:

Yesterday it worked
Today it is not working
Windows is like that.

Cheers


----------



## BC0311 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

LOL! Perfect, Bindi! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Britt


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Uh Huh...
I'm late for my yoga
Yoga is a must
Gotta Go
And
Get 
Yoga
or Bust !
[ QUOTE ]
*bindibadgi said:*
Here's a good Haiku for demonstration:

Yesterday it worked
Today it is not working
Windows is like that.

Cheers 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## MR Bulk (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

rfdancer,

ProGold 100L is not for lubrication. In fact most of it (the volatile carrier fluid) evaporates, leaving behind a film that actually, if Caig's text is true, bonds to the contact's surface on a molecular level.

I can tell you that it does provide a significant increase in conductivity; for example in actual tests (ours, not the factory's), the typical Kroll switch (and we're talking a new-out-of-the-bag Kroll) causes a *1/4 to nearly 1/3 volt drop (or .25V to .30V!)*, yet after treatment with ProGold the same switch went down to a measured .08V (eight hundredths of a volt), which is a 66% to 74% reduction. More power passes through in the form of longer run times in regulated lights, or bigger output in direct driven lights.

So there -- yet another secret just given away...


----------



## zackhugh (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*rfdancer said:*
Zackhugh - you said you were applying ProGold to the threads. I believe that's a lubricant, right? Which ProGold was it (I went to their site and had no luck guessing which product to use) and what was it being applied to and for? 
The reason for the question is that I'm trying to learn more about what products to use to properly maintain my flashlights. I've seen several references to lubricating the o-rings with silicone lubricants and I'd like to know (specifically) what products would be good for taking care of them. Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was using the pen, the 100% one (like Mr. Bulk says, nothing but the best). The ProGold is supposed to improve conductivity, which should help maintain the performance of the light. I've used the 5% ProGold spray over the years for my stereo system connectors and the sound difference is dramatic when the contacts are cleaned. I do believe that the proper maintenance of lights could even have its own sticky thread (Nyogel, ProGold, etc.). Speaking of maintenance, I recently glazed and waxed my unanodized VIP (just like I would my car) and she shore shined up nice and purdy! Looks like it's chromed now. No performance effects, but it looks cool.

Edit: Oops, Mr. Bulk beat me to it. He has more useful info than I do anyway. But now you know, get some ProGold for your VIP maintenance kit.


----------



## stephenanderson2 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

OT
bindi /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif rotflmfao!!!!

OT
Hey Charlie...who was that guy who ran for "govnah" a while back.... Boo something.... boo la eiah?

on topic... Keep up the good work HAT! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## darkzero (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*ZENGHOST said:*
Oh, and here's the prototype for the new HAT hats:



 


[/ QUOTE ]

This brings back memories. Some years ago around here they used to sell this stupid clothing in markets. The shirts just say "SHIRT" on them, the hats said nothing but "HAT", sweaters "SWEATER", etc. Funny thing is that they actually sold. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I totaly could use a Hat that says "HAT"


----------



## Psychomodo (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*Aten_Imago said:*
Haiku is one of the most important form of traditional japanese poetry. Haiku is, today, a 17-syllable verse form consisting of three metrical units of 5, 7, and 5 syllables. Since early days, there has been confusion between the three related terms Haiku, Hokku and Haikai. The term hokku literally means "starting verse", and was the first starting link of a much longer chain of verses known as haika. Because the hokku set the tone for the rest of the poetic chain, it enjoyed a privileged position in haikai poetry, and it was not uncommon for a poet to compose a hokku by itself without following up with the rest of the chain.
Largely through the efforts of Masaoka Shiki, this independence was formally established in the 1890s through the creation of the term haiku. This new form of poetry was to be written, read and understood as an independent poem, complete in itself, rather than part of a longer chain.
Strictly speaking, then, the history of haiku begins only in the last years of the 19th century. The famous verses of such Edo-period (1600-1868) masters as Basho, Yosa Buson, and Kobayashi Issa are properly referred to as hokku and must be placed in the perspective of the history of haikai even though they are now generally read as independent haiku. In HAIKU for PEOPLE, both terms will be treated equally! The distinction between hokku and haiku can be handled
by using the terms Classical Haiku and Modern Haiku.

Modern Haiku.
The history of the modern haiku dates from Masaoka Shiki's reform, begun in 1892, which established haiku as a new independent poetic form. Shiki's reform did not change two traditional elements of haiku: the division of 17 syllables into three groups of 5, 7, and 5 syllables and the inclusion of a seasonal theme.
Kawahigashi Hekigoto carried Shiki's reform further with two proposals:

1.	Haiku would be truer to reality if there were no center of interest in it. 
2.	The importance of the poet's first impression, just as it was, of subjects taken from daily life, and of local colour to create freshness.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

OK...erm...what exactly IS Haiku /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Funnier still would be a BB cap with "No One Home" printed on its front. I bet that would sell like crazy too ?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif
DISCLAIMER: This is an aside remark - not a reflection on any parties that posted on this thread. Thank you.
[ QUOTE ]
*darkzero said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ZENGHOST said:*
Oh, and here's the prototype for the new HAT hats:



 


[/ QUOTE ]

This brings back memories. Some years ago around here they used to sell this stupid clothing in markets. The shirts just say "SHIRT" on them, the hats said nothing but "HAT", sweaters "SWEATER", etc. Funny thing is that they actually sold. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## mst3k (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Here is something goofy to puruse whilst waiting for your VIP. Someone posted this site on another forum that I frequent. Its pretty funny.

Ninjas 


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## Halibut (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

One more reason to love the internet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Thanks, man. I needed that.

-DT


----------



## MR Bulk (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

*Hey! Ninjas'r Kewl!*

Actually today I just received a gigantic Paypal from mstk3 to host a grand and festive all-expenses-paid after-work banquet this Sunday for our HAT members! Thanks Gary, you da man! Hip hip, HOORAY!

Hmmm, wonder if there'd be any objections to sending out his light with the first batch (whether or not he is in the first batch anyhow)? Oh well, it's not like you guys'd ever know anyway... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## BC0311 (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Way to go, mst3K ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## neo_xeno (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

certainly no objections here. very generous and unselfish thing mstk3 has done to reward the hard working HAT members! keep up the good work guys!


----------



## mst3k (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hey thanks guys, but honestly seeing those pix of those guys bustin their humps, and ruining their eyesight, its the least I could do! Hey I just realized, Its Memorial Weekend. So dang what better time to do this! Enjoy Charlie and tell the other guys how much they rock. Oh yeah and you too!


----------



## LitFuse (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

It's actually mst*3*k, as in Mystery Science Theatre 3,000 (I believe). Anyway, I'd like to show my appreciation to the HAT team too. Doesn't seem right for one guy to foot the banquet bill. I'd like to add to it, or at least send a coupla bucks to mst3k to lighten the load.

Regardless, I would definitely "promote" him! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Peter


----------



## MR Bulk (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

BTW come to think of it, this dinner may be an evilly sordid way of making them come back for another work session on Monday! Forgot it was a holiday (yeah, like they have no lives outside of building flashlights...).


----------



## zackhugh (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Yeah, depending on what time we finish on Sunday and what time we're starting Monday, I might prefer just to go home, take a shower, and relax on Sunday evening. 

mst3k, thanks for the thoughtfulness. We do appreciate it.


----------



## mst3k (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

LitFuse and others, thanks so much for the sentiment, but please don't send me anything. I thought about it and just decided to do it. I have worked a S***load of OT lately and its really no big deal. I am happy to do it. For me...just keep the good vibe going and lets all celebrate the arrival of our truly amazing lights. Can't wait!


----------



## DumboRAT (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

AWESOME gesture dude!!!!!!

My hat's off to ya (no pun intended). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## MR Bulk (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*zackhugh said:*
Yeah, depending on what time we finish on Sunday and what time we're starting Monday, I might prefer just to go home, take a shower, and relax on Sunday evening. 

mst3k, thanks for the thoughtfulness. We do appreciate it. 

[/ QUOTE ]


All right, more food for the remaining four of us! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LitFuse (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*mst3k said:*
LitFuse and others, thanks so much for the sentiment, but please don't send me anything. 

[/ QUOTE ]

As you wish... Big cheers to mst3k! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Can I send send you $5 to change your avatar? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif It's freaking me out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


Peter


----------



## mst3k (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Actually I have been thinking about that myself. Those little Quizno's monsters are strange aren't they?

There, better??

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## LitFuse (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## daloosh (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Awesome, mst3K!

daloosh


----------



## Stainless (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
*Hey! Ninjas'r Kewl!*

Actually today I just received a gigantic Paypal from mstk3 to host a grand and festive all-expenses-paid after-work banquet this Sunday for our HAT members! Thanks Gary, you da man! Hip hip, HOORAY!

Hmmm, wonder if there'd be any objections to sending out his light with the first batch (whether or not he is in the first batch anyhow)? Oh well, it's not like you guys'd ever know anyway... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds like a plan to me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Way to go, mst3K ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Geode (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*mst3k said:*
Actually I have been thinking about that myself. Those little Quizno's monsters are strange aren't they?

There, better??

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dude, what is your avatar now - looks like a piece of pumpernickel bread doing jumping jacks, or maybe a Pillsbury Brownie boy waving at us. Yer makin me hungry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LitFuse (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Looks like an angry potato to me. I wish I could hear what he's saying...

Anyway, it's better than those freaky roadkill rodents.

Peter


----------



## Endeavour (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

The avatar is a domo kun, I believe. A rather bad story on them... Google search them. I'll leave you with the gist of the domo kuns: "Every time you masturbate, God kills a kitten."

... ... ...

VIPs are looking good. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mst3k (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

The Domo Kun is actually a cartoon mascot on NHK TV in Japan. The above mentioned "God kills a kitten" thing is just a photoshop thing that circles the internet even today.


----------



## mst3k (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Here is what my desk at work looks like:


----------



## mst3k (May 26, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Here is a good link to the real Domo

http://drew.corrupt.net/domo.html


Some cute picture links if you scroll down a tad.


This is more info:

Domo 


and lastly Do a search for Domo Kun on ebay for the stuffed ones.

Ok enuff about Domo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Sonic (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

mst3k,
That's a real nice gesture and is very appreciated! You, sir are both a gentleman and a scholar. And thanks to everyone for the kind words. 

Charlie,
Ditto what zackhugh said. Except that I work on Monday. I'd really like to make it for dinner, but it depends on how long of a day Sunday is.


----------



## flashlight (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Now don't everybody be sending money to MrBulk & the HAT to try & buy your way to the top of the ship list now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Keep up the great work & enjoy guys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif You deserve it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## mst3k (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

See?? Now I knew that would happen. 

Just so you know, my name is on the list in the order it is in. Sorry; this is not why I did it. Nice try though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*mst3k said:*
See?? Now I knew that would happen. 

Just so you know, my name is on the list in the order it is in. Sorry; this is not why I did it. Nice try though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wasn't referring to you friend. I know your intentions were good. Would've done so myself, heehee. Was just kiddin' anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## mst3k (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Whew. Thanks. I knew this might stir something bad. But, trust me you guys, I promise, promise, promise from the very depths of my heart, my intentions in all this was merely to treat that lil' team in Hawaii, to a nice meal.
Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

If I send money can you ship mine tomarrow? hehe j/k!!!! I can survive on 35 cent burritos for another week for sure /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## shiftd (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
justin, where can i get 35 cents burritos? tell! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie,
It will be wonderful for me if I can receive it before end of June, like that I could take it with me on my summer holiday trip ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
But if it is only later, it's all right. The important it is that I received one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Shiftd,

Albertsons!


----------



## illumiGeek (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hey Charlie,

I'm off this Saturday if you want some help.

Aloha, iG (Tim)


----------



## darkzero (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*Justintoxicated said:*
I can survive on 35 cent burritos for another week for sure /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

It used to be $1 Jumbo Jacks or Chicken Sandwiches for me from Jack-In-Da-Crack but dem $.35 burritos will help you save more money quicker.

Great tip. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
Now don't everybody be sending money to MrBulk & the HAT to try & buy your way to the top of the ship list now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Keep up the great work & enjoy guys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif You deserve it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Just to clear the air here, mstk3 was in the first group ALREADY, just thought I'd add the comment I did to indicate the depth of our appreciation. Of course looking down at our bleeding fingers now, it occurs to me that we just might not be above susceptibility to bribes... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

It was simply a very nice gesture on mstk3's part. Being of giving spirit is the way of CPF lately. I myself have given away a bunch of little items here and there, as well as offered up auction items in the past that put some rather significant income into CPF's coffers, which benefits us all.

Frenchy, I hope to have all VIPs out before the end of June. Heck it was supposed to be by the end of this month but for the delays in CNC production, particularly the misunderstanding we had with the machine shop over the HA3 plating (masking vs. cutting threads afterwards, either of these choices adding costs that I did not pass on to any of you - FYI we ultimately went with the added tedium of masking before plating in order to save the machine shop's tool bits, although the masking choice took longer to complete).

And finally, *Update 5-26-04: The first batch (and even a few more) have been COMPLETED. I just need to test before packing:*

Here are some of the body tubes with Krolls installed after they and the threads were treated with Caig's ProGold 100L:







Some PowerPacks with Luxeon3s Arctic epoxied in place and everything wired up, ready for the soldering step:















After soldering and ground screw installation:







Then the body tubes were loaded with CR123 batteries before mating with the soldered Packs:







Then all completed VIPs were lined up on an end table in a corner of my living room:























There is an intoxicating allure about having in one's possession a bulk quantity of something desirable, it makes you want to run your hands through them and let them dribble through your fingers, much like a miser and his gold. Like when receiving in the mail a huge, heavy sack of several hundred Kroll switches, or dozens of trays of VIP converter boards, or multiple racks and reels of hundreds of highly binned Luxeons from which you get to pick and choose. And then when they are all combined into completed lights, and you have them before you, and you get to test and play with each one - well, let's just say that for a Flashoholic, the feeling is simply indescribable.

Now if only I had the nerve to turn them all on at once and snap a photo -- but I am still recovering from the picture I took of the eleven illuminated silver protos, and I seem to have misplaced my welder's mask...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## raggie33 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

coooooool .


----------



## CiTY (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

MrBulk, out of curiosity, what is your rejecting rate for Luxeon3s? and how do you grade them?


----------



## balrog (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Wow! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## zipperhead (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

No matter what group I'm in, I'm getting closer and closer to getting my VIP.


----------



## mst3k (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Those look so awesome. Somehow it won't be the same with just one sitting on my table. Hmmmmmmmmmmm, sure it will!


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hey Charlie, amazing pictures /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif thanks for the reply about the delivery /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
And if my count is correct, you have built 126 black VIP !! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
Do you sell the one who is above all the others? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Great photos MR Bulk! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif They look like crack troops ready to go out to battle! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## BuddTX (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Then all completed VIPs were lined up on an end table in a corner of my living room:






[/ QUOTE ]

The flashlights go marching one by one, hurrah, hurrah,
The flashlights go marching one by one, hurrah, hurrah,
The flashlights go marching one by one, the little one stopped to have some fun, 
And they all go marching down, to the earth, to get out of the dark!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Wolfen (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

This is getting good! Hey raggie, I believe one of those is yours! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## darkzero (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gifAwsome pics!

Now what would you do if someone came into the room and decided to play dominos (if you know what kind I'm talking about). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif







I bet it was scary placing that proto there!






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Likebright (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Wow! What a batch of VIPs.
Great job all.
Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif would it be safe to say if one ordered a SBP oh, whenever it was and didn't get it, that he might be in the first batch? Just curious.
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## cue003 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Let the games begin!!!!


----------



## wasabe64 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie, keeping up with this thread has been the most fun I have ever had while waiting impatiently for a flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif (my prototype VIP needs some company /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)


----------



## flashlight (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*wasabe64 said:*
Charlie, keeping up with this thread has been the most fun I have ever had while waiting impatiently for a flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif (my prototype VIP needs some company /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, at least you got a proto already! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*Wolfen said:*
This is getting good! Hey raggie, I believe one of those is yours! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]yep i belive ya re corect thanks to the cool people we have here/ im very gratefull.im blessed to have this many freinds


----------



## rick258 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie -- Re: Sonic's post of 11:26pm -- I know your a great guy so I doubt I have to plead with you to be sure to give the HAT Team some well deserved time off to enjoy a great dinner with fabulous company in one of the most beautiful locations in the world in recognition of the holiday we celebrate to honor all those who have paid the ultimate price to enable us to enjoy our freedoms we so much enjoy. VIP building is important but in the overall scheme of things, well everyone can figure the rest out for themselves. Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Memorial Day Weekend. Rick


----------



## rfdancer (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Nicely put.I'll second that motion. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
[ QUOTE ]
*rick258 said:*
Charlie -- Re: Sonic's post of 11:26pm -- I know your a great guy so I doubt I have to plead with you to be sure to give the HAT Team some well deserved time off to enjoy a great dinner with fabulous company in one of the most beautiful locations in the world in recognition of the holiday we celebrate to honor all those who have paid the ultimate price to enable us to enjoy our freedoms we so much enjoy. VIP building is important but in the overall scheme of things, well everyone can figure the rest out for themselves. Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Memorial Day Weekend. Rick 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Mr. Blue (May 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP photos*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## idleprocess (May 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP photos*

I count 126 lights in that formation.

Nice - you exceeded build quota by > 25%.


----------



## CiTY (May 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP photos*

Plus the 4 on the chair and the silver one...


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP photos*

Thank you for all the pictures!
Charlie, How do you test them?


----------



## MR Bulk (May 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Wow, a couple days of not looking here and all these posts...

CiTY - rejecting rate used to be around one-third(!) for Low Domes and 5Ws, but for the new Luxeon3s it has been very good indeed, hardly any, as long as you start with a preferred Bin Code. To be honest I have had a mix of racks and reels binned TWAK, TWOK, TWOJ, TYOK, TYAK, with even a few overachieving SYAKs making the cut. They are graded only for brightness and color since the VIP is fully regulated. This simply means those with higher Vfs may not have as great a run time, but all will be well within an acceptable range. The original run time tests were performed using a Vf bin of "J", resulting in times of ~40 hours (Low), ~2 hours (Med), and ~27 minutes (High).

Frenchy, the "one who is above all the others", or the silver one, is the _Original_ original prototype, manually machined (non-CNC) by Otokoyama. I will likely keep it - forever.

Likebright, I will ship according to actual payment dates. This is not as ruthless as it sounds however, since I did indeed contact people in "batches", beginning with disappointed SBP listees.

WASABE!!! I forgot totally to tell you this, but your CNC proto (being a proto and all and built when none of the refined production techniques were all worked out) _may not have been Caig'd!!!_ Buy and apply some right away and see if performance increases above even what it's doing now.

rick258, yep, we be workin' dis weekend (well, at least Sunday with a possible partial crew Monday).

idleprocess, yes but some may be pulled for reconstruction if they fail any tests.

Justintox, tests will consist of both Kroll and dimmer knob switch function, lux meter readings, and maybe five minutes on High. This last test is really just to make sure that none begin strobing too soon (an occasional occurrence we found prior to inclusion of the Caig treatment of the Kroll switch with its rather high internal resistance, which can make the circuit think the battery is drained below a certain threshold), but all VIPs will vary in ultimate run time at each brightness level due to differences in Luxeon Vf, differences in overall internal resistance (hey, I am not God, I am only MR Bulk building these by hand -- and the hands of the HAT members), and even subtle differences in each of the VIP circuits themselves.

I guess I could throw'em on the ground and run'em over with wheelchairs and such, but will leave that to you guys (who are all in effect "beta teters" to some extent) when you receive them. But I assure you that each VIP was built with the utmost care (timed trials of o-ring installation aside), the best that I could make them.

Due to the "break before make" nature of the DigiKey dimmer switch (which actually opens the circuit momentarily when moving from one brightness setting to another) there may, and I mean _May_, be flickering when going from one level to the next; however, if this affects the illumination task at hand simply switch off the light and change the settings. And if you turn the dimmer at a "normal" rate (as in not at a deliberate snail's pace to try and create flicker) you will not notice anything at all. In fact there are other lights that actually turn completely off and then back on when multi-clicking between brightness settings, but this occurs quite briefly and you do not notice it unless you are looking for it... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## wasabe64 (May 28, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
WASABE!!! I forgot totally to tell you this, but your CNC proto (being a proto and all and built when none of the refined production techniques were all worked out) _may not have been Caig'd!!!_ Buy and apply some right away and see if performance increases above even what it's doing now.


[/ QUOTE ]

Will do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Caig treatment? That is is conductive grease applied to all contacts?

Billl


----------



## wasabe64 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Bill,

It is a contact enhancer, but has no lubricating qualities.

You can read about it here


----------



## 83Venture (May 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Does anyone know if it will be OK to use the rechargable 123s in the VIP? I have checked the threads and found it is not recommended for the fire~fly but is Ok in the ARC4. I don't want to do anything that might damage my VIP when I get it. Thanks.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Regular 123's only, do not use rechargeables.


----------



## 83Venture (May 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Thanks Mr. Bulk. Looks like these will only work on one of my lights, not sure if it is worth buying to supply just one light.


----------



## Erik Johnson (May 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'm looking forward to the AA tube to handle my rechargeable needs. My guess is that this year will see some interesting single cell lithium-ion lights (just a guess, I have no insider info).

Erik.


----------



## MR Bulk (May 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

*UPDATE 5-29-04: The first batch ships TUESDAY. Woulda been Monday but for the Memorial Day Holiday.*

Build Party tomorrow to be followed by a sumptuous dinner courtesy of mstk3 (Thanks Gary!!!) and hopefully we remember to take some pitchers before submerging into a drunken stupor. Then a semi-Build Party follows on Monday ("semi-" 'cause 20% of the HAT can't make it).

**NEWS FLASH: VIP survives three-hour dunk in boiling hot coffee!*

Well not really boiling, although it was probably still hot when TedBear accidentally knocked his VIP into it in his car's cupholder while parking. Then he went inside an establishment to do some business and came out three hours later to find his VIP bone-dry on the inside when he opened it up, still worked and everything. Thanks for the news, Jeff!


----------



## CiTY (May 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hey, the Stork is delivering our babies! Or should I say USPS is delivering. Thanks MrBulk!


----------



## bryguy42 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I am waiting with "baited" breath...

And no, I have not been eating night-crawlers... LOL

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## mst3k (May 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Have a terrific weekend Charlie. Knock one back for me! I wish I could be there in person.

Hoo-rah Hat!


----------



## raggie33 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

all i can say is cool.this is very exciteing i was wondering about how it did in water id never ever soak it but i have left things or got caught in rain a few times.im so glad ya went with black when i saw it in black first time i was so overwhlemd


----------



## idleprocess (May 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I imagine<font color="red">***</font> that you could use the upcoming rechargable 123 with the VIP with some sort of mod - like some sort of diode (with an adequate current rating) that drops the ~4.2V output of a fully-charged lith-ion cell by at least 1 volt. Perhaps this could be a clever removable in-line thin sandwich on the positive contact - who knows.

Of course, you could also tear out the driver and modify<font color="red">***</font> it to accept a wider range of voltages.

Only MR Bulk knows all the details about the innards of the VIP driver circuit.

<font color="red">***</font> _don't try this at home without consulting a professional, kids_


----------



## cue003 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Yippie, first batch ready to ship. Looking forward to receiving a new member to my family...

Thanks Charlie and the HAT team.


----------



## raggie33 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

i aint going to try anything charlie dont aprove.i already got a space for my vip near my babypin and my spyder. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## gadget_lover (May 31, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


Just to let the HAT team know we are think of them today too.

I think about our brave soldiers every day, not just memorial day.

Daniel


----------



## KingSmono (May 31, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I second what Daniel said! I'm sure we ALL appreciate the extra effort that HAT has put in for us!! (I sure as heck know that I like to do as LITTLE as possible on my highly coveted *days off*)

-Allen


----------



## FlIrishman (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Can you tell us up to what day of payment will be in the 1st shipment??


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Really quiet in Hawaii.

Bill


----------



## darkgear.com (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Everyone is recovering /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Probably will miss the UPS pickup. Oh well.

Bill


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Holy Mackerel! VIP's shipping?! WOOOOW /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Thanks Charlie!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Checked my email before I left home for Santa Rosa, and I'm back and checking again. Seems real quiet.

Bill


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

The calm before the storm.


----------



## keithhr (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I have a proto type which I love and only wish I had a sheath worthy of carrying it in. The VIP, a little bit of light and a lot when necessary. what could be better. I edc the VIP proto and firefly.


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

There are going to be a bunch of very happy people here shortly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Looks like a cottage industry is sprouting up around The VIP: drop in reflectors, the Big BulkHead, AA tubes, twisty endcaps...

I fell for Otok's photoshopped MM with the VIP switch and converter installed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif I just love the dimmer switch on the VIP. Mine works very well. Also, after spending a couple of weeks with clicky on the LB Micra, I really appreciate the KC's choils or scallops that allow me to work the Kroll from about any angle.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I guess I need to plan a summer camping trip now! Need to find some girls to go though... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

*UPDATE 6-1-04:*

"Quiet" in Hawaii? _*QUIET*_ in Hawaii??? _I'LL_ show ya quiet:








Now don't bother me, I'm busy! The people at the post office know me by first name already ("Uh-oh, here comes Charlie with more boxes - quick, everybody hide!"). Seriously I was only able to get about half the load out, with the rest going out tomorrow including the furrin' orders. PLEASE don't e-mail me asking about the shipping process, we are ahead of schedule due to the HAT's help and all of you will get your VIPs even earlier than anticipated. The last estimate was by the end of June for the third group but it might be well before that now - as long as people don't pester me with when-am-I-shipping questions that will be self-answered in a few short weeks with a VIP knocking on your door. Thank you for you kind understanding.


By the way here's what resulted from mstk3's contribution:







Zenny was having the fresh catch of the day (which means REALLY fresh in Hawaii), DarkGear (taking the picture) had lasagna, I forget what Zacky had and me and Sonic are having triple-portion filet mignons, medium rare and topped with sauteed garlic mushrooms with lingiuni in Alfredo sauce. There's a hot antipasto appetizer in the center. We had a Very Nice Time. We ven had a few bucks left over and took in a flick ("Day After Tomorrow") just to see the no-logo-shown SureFire M6's and the MaxaBeams. Actors didn't even squint when M6's were shone full-on into their eyes - yeah, sure.

Now BACK to packin'...


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Nice, nice nice, Charlie and the H.A.T...





I hope that USPS made you a price reduction /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## darkgear.com (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

5 Flashaholics in a dark theatre with pockets full of lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Now there's a nightmare for peaceful movie goers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

We did refrain from trying to white out the whole screen at once though. Mostly cuz I couldn't fit the 12PM in my pocket.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I've a feeling that if we all took out our VIPs and shined'em at the screen on High, it would've whited it out nicely...Sonic did about a quarter of it (at the end of the movie of course when everyone was getting out) with just his VIP...

Frenchy I'm getting to yours.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Quote - 'we are ahead of schedule due to the HAT's help and all of you will get your VIPs even earlier than anticipated. The last estimate was by the end of June for the third group but it might be well before that now' - unquote

Beautiful words! Thank you again MR Bulk & HAT /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Looks like you guys enjoyed a great meal & movie break which you so well deserve! Cheers guys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

*UPDATE 6-2-04:

BTW the proto BulkHead is here (production ones will naturally be the same black HA3 to match the VIP bodies):*







Here's a peek down the deep, dark reflector:







Can't hardly see the lens, can you? That's because it's a genuine both-sides-AR-coated UCL from FlashLightLens. And after crunching the numbers I estimate the BulkHead with anodizing, o-rings, and UCL lens will be...

*$29.95* plus shipping.

Naw, let's make that an even *thirty*, don't want to ****er with the odd nickel, but obviously don't want to make much money on them. The VIP deserves the best!

Beamshots to follow when I get a free moment; impressive to say the least. There will only be a limited number of these due to lack of reflectors. Going to bed now...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## marcspar (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie (& the HAT),

Thank you so much for sharing the progress as our 'babies' are built. It is great to see!

How do we let you know we want a BH?

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Klaus (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Getting better and better - I just fear whenever Charlie will visit the response to his first underground post I might be CUT OFF /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Klaus


----------



## Zman (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Nice work as usual Charlie and HAT team! Always grateful to see the updates...
Ok, where does the line for the Bulkhead start...paypal trigger ready to be pulled! (Put me down for one please.)


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

put me down for the BH


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hey !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

I want one too, please, let us know how to order,....paypal ready /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

Frenchy I'm getting to yours. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
If you can add my BH with my VIP, it'll be very nice and cheapper for the shipment cost /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## avusblue (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

In for one BulkHead as well!


----------



## Glo_in_dark (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Put me in for the bulk head also---paypal ready!!!


----------



## d'mo (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'm in for a Bulkhead too. PP standing by....


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Mr. Bulk:

Question? Now would be a great week for me (Payweek) to Paypal for the BH.. 

Any chance of this happening?

Brian


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

The BulkHeads will be ready in about 4 weeks (that's life, CNC-wise), especially the anodizing which takes the real time. Then I have to go in order of those who _Originally_ asked for them when they e-mailed me to get on the VIP list. I don't think there are that many, meaning there will be some leftovers, at which time I will post here (or on Modder's B/S/T).

Besides, with the reduced size (we didn't want Two wine glasses, or even one of'em a martini glass, now _did_ we, Otokoyama?) it just about approximates the PR's beam, except with a little more sidespill rather than being more concentrated in the central hotspot. Very useful though when outdoors, pretty much transforms the VIP into an even more all-around light considering its dimming capabilities. But for the ultimate in throw, ya gotta have the BBH...

Klaus is making me go look at the UnderGround post now. So much for sleeping early...


----------



## cue003 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I am in for 3 BH's. I have mentioned this somewhere before but can't recall where that was. 3 BHs and 3 BBHs....3 of EVERYTHING!!!

Thanks


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Well, I'm not sure where I'm at on the list, but put me down for one of the BulkHeads. I will have to figure out how to make one of the _original design_ bulkheads too. (that was a carley reflector with a neck that was threaded to accept the VIP, correct?)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## LitFuse (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'm not sure if posting here will help my chances, but I would like a BH too. 

Thanks to Charlie and the HAT members! 

Any day now... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


Peter


----------



## 83Venture (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

In for one BulkHead, PayPal ready at your command. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie, don't worry about the BH for me, if it's only in four weeks, send my VIP alone in the dark, I can't wait, and like this I'll have it for my vacation to atlantic ocean /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## KingSmono (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I posted in the other forum a while back but might as well put it up here too. Put me down for a BH please! Paypal Ready! Oh, and THANK YOU for all of the hard work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I honestly hope that this venture hasn't put you off on building custom flashlights for all of us! I hope you've been justly compensated for all of your work Charlie and HAT!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

-Allen


----------



## nybble (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'm in for a bulkhead, lemme know when to pay! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## wasabe64 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charle,

Another awesome update! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I'll be in for two Bulkheads if I can get one in bare Al. I think that I am near the end of the list for my production VIP, so it won't hurt to consolidate the shipping. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

PayPal ready!


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie

Put me down for 1 BH, please.

Marty


----------



## Phil_B (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I believe we exchanged email about this some time ago Charlie.But if I'm not on for a BH can you add me to that list.
Thanks,Phil. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kfasold (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I don't remember if I indicated interest @ original purchase or not, but if I didn't please put me down for two BH's.

Thx.

kf


----------



## zipperhead (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I would like to get a BH as well.


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Oh man! Did you ever surprise me with this, Charlie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Bam! Just like that! These will be great!

I'm in for two, of course.

These should fit in the sheaths Ron is making, just will have to insert them with lens upward. I'll call him and make certain that they are accommodated. 

If you'll take an overall length measurement with the BH installed and send it to me when you find a window of opportunity. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Beautiful design!

Britt


----------



## jdriller (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Of course, a BH and everything else VIP associated for me, please!


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I might be a little slow here but ... *Have ALL of the VIPs been built?* WOW!!! I can't wait. I truly hope that these Lights are more like a great movie than a super hyped movie. I will say that the sheer entertainment value of this thread and the anticipation value of the VIP has already made it worth every penny! It will also be interesting to see who (if they dare. Charlie would this be a cutoff-able offense?)will be the first to put one of these up on the BST page. Not to worry I will personally NEVER under any circumstances EVER sell any of my Mr Bulk flashlights. (SpaceNeedle 1 SpaceNeedle 2 SBP and soon an unmatched pair of VIPs oh ya that baton thingy) What did Charlton Heston say? "From my cold dead hands!" or something like that.
Lets see here priority mail from the Central pacific to the eastern pacific can't be more than 2 days. Oh boy!!
BTW If I didn't sign up before please sign me up for 2 of the Bulk Heads.
Thanks Charlie!!
Yaesumofo


----------



## Psychomodo (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie
Not sure if I expressed interest in BH in my original email - please add me to the list for a BH (if such a list exists!)
Thanks


----------



## Point_Trinity (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie

Please 1 BH


----------



## HandMeLite (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I don't remember if I indicated interest with original purchase or not, but if I didn't please put me down for one BH.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## brnix (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I stated interest originally and would still like one unit.


----------



## frogmonk (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I expressed interest previously and I am still. Please put me on the list for one if I'm not already.

Great job Charlie and HAT!


----------



## Halibut (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie,

I'll take a couple BHs, if there are any left!

-DT


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

II still want one pending beamshots vs reflector mod /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I remember you said it was better and the addition looks nice.


----------



## daz (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I can`t remember if i`ve e-mailed you charlie regarding the BH.If i haven`t could you put me on the list for one BH please. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Interlude (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Not sure that posting this does any good, but I'd like a BH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

So awesome!! Glad you guys had a great meal, Charlie. Those steaks and pasta look awesome. Im hearing mixed reviews on the movie. What did you think?

I really don't remember if I asked for a BH in my original email for the VIP, but I definitely want one too! 

Very cool seeing all those lovely boxes of Vips. Can't wait.


----------



## bricksie (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Put me down for a BH as well.


----------



## Geode (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie - you will probably ask us to PP you (easiest way to take a headcount), but I am in for a BH.


----------



## Sky (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I should be on the original list for a Bulk head. Ready when you are. Thanks


----------



## NeonLights (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Put me down for a BH as well

-Keith Miller


----------



## Vifam (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Please put me down for one BH. Thanks.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

yaesumofo:

PM sent regarding your sigline and page width/word wrap...


----------



## Banshee (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Wow..I've all ready called in sick for the next
three days in anticipation of that little white 
jeep to come a'rollin' up my driveway !














j/k
A guy can dream can't he? 
I have NO idea where I am in the build/ship list but I'm happy to just know that I will get my share of VIP/HAT goodness someday soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

One BH for me please. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## zackhugh (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

mst3k,

Thanks for the meal. It was a nice treat after one of our build days (though we were *ahem* compelled to return the following day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ). If anyone cares, I had veal parmagiana with cheese ravioli. Quite good.

With respect to the movie, it's good if you like to watch simulated destruction; it was a welcome distraction from all those VIPs (if you can believe it, I was kind of sick of looking at those things--well, until I saw the BH up close /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif ). It's strange to see "normal" people walking around with Surefires when we know that only flashaholics walk around with Surefires. In terms of the plot, well, you can figure it out in about twenty minutes, but this is really an action flick anyway.

Should be exciting for all of you who will soon be getting your lights. Hope you enjoy them! I may very well have worked on your particular light, if only to install o-rings.


----------



## rfdancer (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I think I've already spoken, but I definitely want to be on the BH list.


----------



## BuddTX (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

Zenny was having the *fresh catch of the day* (which means *REALLY* fresh in Hawaii), 
DarkGear had *lasagna, *
me and Sonic are having *triple-portion filet mignons, medium rare and topped with sauteed garlic mushrooms with lingiuni in Alfredo sauce. *
There's a *hot antipasto appetizer* in the center.

[/ QUOTE ]

Forget the flashlight!

You guys know how to eat!


----------



## darkgear.com (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Eating is Hawaii's favorite pasttime! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Oh, besides building flashlights that is...


----------



## bwaites (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

One BH please!!!

Bill


----------



## mohr (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

1x bh please.
i think i am in the second batch and it gonna take some more weeks for my vip to get shipped to germany, so please send the vip as a gift, 50 $. i dont want to wait 2 another two weeks for german customs to check why this small flashlight is worth over 160 $. if you send it as "other" items and with the true value from over 160 $ i have to pay at least 40-50 $ tax and customsfee`s. if this is a problem for you (sending as gift 50 $) i will email you a us shipping address you can send the vip to.
best regards christian (mohr)
p.s. i think thats important for all the non usa vip shippings


----------



## phoneguy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I would also like 1 BH please.
Thanks to ALL of the HAT team!!!!!!
Bryan


----------



## bryguy42 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'll take 1 BH! YIPPEE!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Elnath (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'm definitely in for a BH!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I expressed interest in the BH in the BBH thread. I would like one.

Bill


----------



## acusifu (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I just want the mailperson to bring my black beauty.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I think I also went off-topic in the BBH thread about wanting a BH.

Still want one.


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Man--talk about a post overload here.

mst3k--dinner was terrific and I just wanted to thank you for your generosity. We all had a great time and they even talked me into going to the theatre for the first time in 3 years.

The movie wasn't bad, as long as you go into it knowing that it's just a movie. People take movies too seriously these days. Had fun watching all the flashlights and teh effects were really well done and we managed to refrain from washing out the screen during the movie although my VIP was getting kinda antsy in my pocket.

By the way, for all of you waiting by your mailboxes--I addressed all of the boxes to me so you may have to wait a little longer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

hmmm...looks like I'm already falling asleep at dinner in that pic. Must've been a long day... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## Phil_B (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hey Christian (Mohr),we get the same deal with the UK customs.I think Charlie knows this so maybe he'll help if he can.HTH,Phil. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MikeF (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie, I am on the list for a BH and BBH on the other thread from #523495 - 03/30/04 05:18 AM.
Thank you

I just have to tell you what I did this morning at work. President Bush was in Denver, and I got to be on the platform taking video for my TV station, live-on-air as Air Force One was departing Buckley AFB for Peterson field in Colorado Springs, and then he went on to the United States Air Force Academy to deliver the commencement address. We were about 75 feet from the plane. So Cooooool! Amazing plane!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## FlashlightOCD (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hrmmm ... It looks like you're going to need more Bulk Heads than VIP's? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Just joking ... I do like the looks of this Bulk Head better than some of the oversized prototypes that were pictured earlier. Please add me to the list [if there is one].


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hello charlie I belive that I also expressed that I want a bh also. But in case it was lost or forgotten please put me down for a bh also.


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Ummm, I don't think Charlie asked for orders of the BH yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
But, better put my $.02 in also.... I asked for one in the origional interest question, and still want one too.
Don't Cut me off Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## JayHawk (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'm down for 1 in the BBH thread, but I'll ask again here too. Just in case...


----------



## BeagleLight (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'm also down for 1 in the BBH thread. But like everyone else, I'll ask again here too.
(Does this qualify as a cross-post? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif )


----------



## G Pilot (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hey Charlie
Hope to hear from you when the Bulk Heads are ready, I sure I said I wanted one in my original email. I know, I know your busy, but when you catch your breath my SBP is not working properly?

Thanks
BTW GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------



## finboy1672 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'd like a BH please.


----------



## terrybright (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I did express interest in the bulkhead originally and still want one. Besides the $30 price, what is needed for postage? I still have your address for Paypal and assume I should use that. Correct? Terry Faulkner


----------



## Daddyo (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

please reserve a bulkhead for me.


----------



## geek (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

The new BH prototype looks really nice - much more refined than the original! I posted my desire to purchase one in the BBH thread; like many others, I hope this is adequate to secure one.


----------



## CiTY (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I ordered a BH, BBH, and AA body when I ordered the vip, FYI, where ever I am in queue... And THANKS again to the HAT team for all their work.


----------



## jack32088 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I am pretty sure I indicated my desire for a BH in the other thread, but having seen the prototype, now I Really Need One.


----------



## Zymurgy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie

I would also like a BH! I'm pretty sure that I signed up for one, but just in case, just to be really really sure, I want to repeat, I WANT A BH!!!!!!!!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif


----------



## sebast (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Same here, i want a BH!!


----------



## mst3k (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday *DELETED**

Post deleted by mst3k


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I would like a BH.


----------



## Lars (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Another BH request.(like others I believe I "signed up" earlier but best to be safe.)


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I posted a while back in the BBH thread for both BBH & BH. Hopefully I will be able to get a BH for my soon-to-arrive VIP. I've signed up for all the extras (so far).

Erik.


----------



## flashworm (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

i'm in for a bh too, thanx.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

What we may have here is a failure to communicate. I really need to honor those who were prescient enough to ask for the BH in their original VIP sign up messages.

From prior experience it seems on average that about a third of all buyers never buy accessories whatsoever, and being there will be about 200 BHs available, there should be enough to go around. But I absolutely must proceed in this manner:

1) offer BHs to the VIP signees who originally asked for them

2) open the floodgates afterwards via a new post in Modder's B/S/T, to include Paypal prepayments to establish preference (do NOT Paypal me now anywa as my BH costs may, and I stress *may*, change slightly)

Again if past events hold true there should be enough for everyone who wants one. And if not, I will see about getting a few more reflectors (although this is a long shot at best) for the few people who end up responding last to the upcoming B/S/T offer.

If you would all kindly refrain from e-mailing me about the BHs right now, I have tons to do and only tweezers to do them with.

Stay tuned, and thank you for your patience...


----------



## Sonic (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

mst3k,
I would like to thank you very much for your generous contribution! Dinner was most excellent and the movie was entertaining too. And like Charlie, I noticed that scene where the Doctor got a shot from an M6 right in the face without batting an eye! Now that's dedication to your craft! Giving up your eyesight for the movie, unbelievable(literally).

And for those that were wondering, I'm the HAT member that couldn't show up on Monday. I had to put in a short 3.5 hours at work to meet a dead line. But I do wish I was there to help too(really I did, honestly!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Sonic


----------



## Nightlight (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I think some of the confusion may lie in the BBH thread.Many of us thought (and postings led us to believe)that we were signing up for the BH in that thread.I know Charlie will do his best to see that everyone who wants a BH will be able to get one.


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Then there are the SBP leftovers who were 'already signed up' for the VIP and were asked not to post again (orderwise). If you could contact this list after group 1, great, if not, then so be it.

Erik.


----------



## Phil_B (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

What Erik said. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## zackhugh (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sonic said:*
But I do wish I was there to help too(really I did, honestly!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Sonic 

[/ QUOTE ]

And we really wished you were there too (really we did, honestly!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif But if you came on Monday, who would we blame for the minor problems? j/k Another pair of hands would have allowed for even further progress, but you still have to make a living.


----------



## sstrauss (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Please put me down for any/all accesories for the VIP. After all it's only money.

SCott


----------



## mst3k (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I really want the Light Saber attachment. Turns out, "My father wanted me to have it, when I was old enough"

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Radagast (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

So signing up for a BH on the BBH thread didn't count? I thought I was already in./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

For what it's worth I'd like a BH.


----------



## KingSmono (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I don't think that signing up HERE counts either... when Charlie's good-n-ready, he's gonna post an "official" thread in Custom B/S/T. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Radagast (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'm aware it's worth nada /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif..but can you blame a brother for trying /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif? Actually, my wife discovered she may be getting laid off in 3 weeks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif, so this may just be one of many things I won't be able get now anyway. I'm glad at least my VIP is already paid for. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*Erik Johnson said:*
Then there are the SBP leftovers who were 'already signed up' for the VIP and were asked not to post again (orderwise). If you could contact this list after group 1, great, if not, then so be it.

Erik. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Dang, good point Erik. I'll have to see about going about this properly so everyone is treated fairly.

Nightlight, you are so right.

Zack, naw, we won't blame Sonic for the minor problems. Now for the Major ones... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

mstk3 - "Light Saber attachment"?

KingSmono, you are so right.

Rad, see? Everything ahs a way of working out for the best...but best of luck to your wife on her job situation.


----------



## KingSmono (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*Radagast said:*
I'm glad at least my VIP is already paid for. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Eww, sorry to hear about your wife. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif But I totally feel ya about the VIP already being paid for. It's going to be like Christmas when I finally get it! I paid for it so long ago, that I almost forgot I spent over 150 on a flashlight! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I have a question about AAs for our VIPs... I know NOTHING about rechargables, and I've been reading a lil on the battery forum, but haven't found exactly what I'm looking for. Can someone please point me in the direction of a good AA battery/charger combo for my VIP??? Thanks!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

-Allen


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

BTW there has _Already_ been a change made to the BH just now! That abrupt taper cut into the bottom edge of the head, now at 45 degrees, will become 30 degrees both to facilitate dimmer switch manipulation (it's a little tight under there for sumo-fingered guys right now) as well as a very subtle smooth-out of the look.


----------



## acusifu (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Always working... you amaze me Charlie.


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Congratulations Charlie... You'll pulled off a huge undertaking! Well done. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Likebright (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

King,
Try here http://www.nimhbattery.com/mhc401fs.htm
That is where I got mine.
Mike


----------



## rdf (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
What we may have here is a failure to communicate. I really need to honor those who were prescient enough to ask for the BH in their original VIP sign up messages.



[/ QUOTE ]

Is that like a birthday prescient? A Christmas prescient? 

"Look, Ma, I'm prescient." 

heh.

If only I'd been prescient enough to ALSO ask for the BBH, the superlens, the BBBBBBBH, the AA adapter, and the turbocharger in my initial email. Ratz.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*rdf said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
What we may have here is a failure to communicate. I really need to honor those who were prescient enough to ask for the BH in their original VIP sign up messages.



[/ QUOTE ]

Is that like a birthday prescient? A Christmas prescient? 

"Look, Ma, I'm prescient." 

heh.

If only I'd been prescient enough to ALSO ask for the BBH, the superlens, the BBBBBBBH, the AA adapter, and the turbocharger in my initial email. Ratz. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah din noe nuffin bout no BH when I ordered up mahself a VIP, no sirree ah didn't..nor was I prescient nuf to do so either /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif


----------



## LLLean (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

As i suggested a month ago, we need a separate thread to track interest in BH. I expressed my interest in BH in the BBH thread and possibly in my original order too, but no idea what the outcome will be.
Charlie, perhaps, it's time for that BH thread now. And let anyone interested in BH post in there and start afresh. Much thanks, as always.

- LLL


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Guess what was in my mail today! 

The VIP is a work of art and I'll be playing with it most of the day. I feel like someone with a shoe fetish who just discovered a Nordstrom next door /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.

BTW, it looks like someone tried to steal my little beauty before I even got it. The priority mail box had both side tabs removed but the adhesive strip still held it together.

Whew!


----------



## flashlight (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

My fellow S'porean LLL, I think Charlie has already outlined how he's going to go about it here - [ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
What we may have here is a failure to communicate. I really need to honor those who were prescient enough to ask for the BH in their original VIP sign up messages.

From prior experience it seems on average that about a third of all buyers never buy accessories whatsoever, and being there will be about 200 BHs available, there should be enough to go around. But I absolutely must proceed in this manner:

1) offer BHs to the VIP signees who originally asked for them

2) open the floodgates afterwards via a new post in Modder's B/S/T, to include Paypal prepayments to establish preference (do NOT Paypal me now anywa as my BH costs may, and I stress *may*, change slightly)

Again if past events hold true there should be enough for everyone who wants one. And if not, I will see about getting a few more reflectors (although this is a long shot at best) for the few people who end up responding last to the upcoming B/S/T offer.

If you would all kindly refrain from e-mailing me about the BHs right now, I have tons to do and only tweezers to do them with.

Stay tuned, and thank you for your patience... 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## acusifu (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

VIP vs SBP Pictures:
Got the VIP today (2 days before my B'Day) here is what it looks like compared to my SBP. http://home.earthlink.net/~drtim/VIP.jpg 
VIP on the Left(on Med.), takes forever to download, I didn't resize the pictures.


----------



## Zvi (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Are VIPs shipping already?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Marty and acusiflu, what month (year?) did you express interest in VIP thread. Trying to figure out my position on list.

Bill


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

acusiflu: Thanks for the Pic. I'll assume that on High it kicks the SPB?

More to the point: What do you think of it as a whole???? How does it stack up against others?

Also: Everyone checkout the Custom & Mod B/S/T Forum for some cool VIP stuff..

Brian


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Bill

Expressed interest to Charlie on 1/18/04 and PIF on 3/12/04.

Marty


----------



## acusifu (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

BMStrong, it is made very well, smooth thread movements. A really cool light !


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Received my VIP's today!!!!
Great really great!!
More later (after the sun sets)
Yaesumofo


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

i think mine wil arive tomorow im so excited i cant sleep wooohooo i love mr bulks lights . my baby pin got lots a use last night .


----------



## cue003 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I hope mine gets here tomorrow as well. I feel like a kid waiting for xmas.


----------



## G Pilot (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Were you guys who got them, and those who are waiting, on the left over SBP list? I was on that list so I think I got dibs on the first batch. I have not recieved anything yet.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Don't worry G Pilot, I am in the same boat as you. I live in California which should be pretty quick mail from Hawaii. My guess is that mine was not shipped out until Wednesday. I am still hoping for Saturday, but if you are on the East coast, it may not arrive until mid next week. It also matters when you sent in your payment since ordering by PayPal receipts was the easiest solution for Charlie (quite understandable).

Perhaps when people get their VIPs they can list their PayPal payment date on the "VIP Discussion" thread to give others a clue as to what part of the list is currently shipping (just a thought).

Erik.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I was on the left over SBP list and I still have not recieve mine yet either, But I did get a modified reflector today. Too Bad they did not arrive at the same time heh. Still hoping for tomarrow also, I live In San Diego CA so it should be here very soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Starlight (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Bulk head and AA body were requested in signup letter 1/18/04.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*Starlight said:*
Bulk head and AA body were requested in signup letter 1/18/04. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yes Harry, I do indeed have you down for the BH. Bear in mind everyone that there is an unlimited (well, enough for all anyway) supply of AA bodies and BBH heads, but the new BH as shown a few dozen posts above will be limited to about 200 units total. That is all I can get made at this time due to a finite supply of a critical component for the BulkHead.

I shipped out VIPs to those who paid up to on or about March 12 (this would come to approximately one hundred lights, making up the infamous "first batch" that I already explained about earlier) but not to worry, I am working diligently preparing the "second batch" as we speak...


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I just signed up for everything, much easier that way...I don't even have a NIMH charger yet lol


----------



## cue003 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Yep, that is what I did also very early on. I simply told Charlie he could count me in on EVERY accessory made for the VIP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I paid ON march 12th! Talk about being "on the edge". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I guess I'll have to miss my son's wedding tomorrow so I can wait for the postman... Maybe not.

Daniel


----------



## 83Venture (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I was on the SBP list and will be ordering one of the AA bodies and a BH as soon as they become available. Since I am on the East coast I guess I will be waiting a few more days for the VIP to make it's trip. It was worth part of the price just for the enjoyment of following the threads since the project started. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Isn't it just effin amazing that there are 165 pages of love, lust, and appreciation for a flashlight and the person/people that made it here?

I love this forum. And to think growin up I thought I was the only one. Cracks me up.


----------



## Geode (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:
...I shipped out VIPs to those who paid up to on or about March 12... 

[/ QUOTE ]

This should be interesting. Like Cutlery Lover, I paid on March 12.*


----------



## Phil_B (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

BUMMER.I was on the SBP list but didn't pay til.............
13th of March /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hm. I paid on the 24th... does that put me in 2nd-batch or 3rd-batch territorry?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

*UPDATE 6-5-04: BulkHead Beamshots -*

I took a few beamshots of a couple of VIPs, one with the new BulkHead and the other with the regular head and Fraen. Here they are against the baseboard from about five feet away (BulkHead is always on the right in all photos):








Now angled about 20 feet up on the ceiling:







And finally outside against my moss rock wall from about 15 feet away:







Again please wait for the Modder's B/S/T announcement for prepays, _After_ I check with the pre-signees (and after checking my Outlook files there actually weren't as many as I thought). Thank you for your patience.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

And Erik, given the big boost in help from the HAT members I don't think there will be much time difference between when the 2nd and 3rd batches are sent out. The real time consumer is now packing and shipping, the rest of the lights are all about 3/4ths built thanks to their help! I only have to go in and solder up a bunch of wires on the rest of them (although there are a _couple of hundred_ of the rest of them), but at least no more other pesky and tedious little parts to assemble, etc.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

this is the bigest thread ever.


----------



## bryguy42 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

So... I also paid on march 12th...

the question of the day is: Do I call in sick monday to wait for the postman? Or am I in the 2nd batch??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## daloosh (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

idleprocess, I paid on the 24th as well, and think I'm in the third group, but Charlie's heartening update a couple hours ago gives me great hopes for some brite lite for camping later this month!

gadget lover, CONGRATS on your son's wedding today! 

and Charlie, do you have a BBH to show us a beamshot with the new BH? (not to take you away from soldering or anything, tho! lol)

daloosh


----------



## finboy1672 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

The VIP has hit New Jersey. Got mine today, its beautiful. Great work Charlie, thanks.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

New Jersey already? Hoo boy - then howcum some in California have not yet gotten theirs...? Hmmm...


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I want a BH, there, I said it.


----------



## NeonLights (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Ohio here, arrived at 11am today. Great light, much thanks.

-Keith


----------



## Daddyo (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I received my VIP today, all I can say is that Charlie has done a beautiful thing. This is a work of art....

....


----------



## javafool (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

My VIP arrived in Florida today. Thanks Charlie & the HAT, very nice indeed. I was a 3/12/04 paypal and figured I would probably be in the next batch .. .. SURPRISE!

I would like to get a BH when they are available. My have to get on of those fancy cases to give her a good home too.

TerryF


----------



## cue003 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I am in South Florida and I didn't get mine. Damn. I was one of those on the SBP list and got moved over to the VIP list.

The mailman already came today. I guess I will have to wait until Monday or so.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Radagast (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie, what's the spill like with the BH?


----------



## CUTiger3 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'm also interested in the BH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
New Jersey already? Hoo boy - then howcum some in California have not yet gotten theirs...? Hmmm... 

[/ QUOTE ]

New Jersey here as well... and I live out in the boonies! As for California, hmm... maybe the postal workers borrowed the VIPs for a while to play with them? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Nicely done, Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I paid on March 4th and Live in So Cal (San Diego) and still have not recieved mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif, damn disgruntled postal workers...I am a bit concerned though, seems everyone else who paid by this date and lives in even norther california has recieved theirs...

Well hopefully it will come monday...oh yea and those beamshots made me confirm that I also want a BH like I said months ago /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Roy (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Mine arrived in Texas today at lunch! A nice late birthday present! Runtime plots to follow!


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Looking forward to them, Roy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

double post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## nikemboka (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Howdy

Mine arrived in Pennsylvania today. WHOOPEE!! What a great light. Thanks Charlie. Hmmm.... I wonder what new creation Charlie has in store for us now.


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Santa Cruz, CA just got hit! (glad I paid when I did instead of waiting a couple of more days)

Thanks Charlie, this is my first custom light.

edit - Looking forward to Roy's plots, especially at medium level


----------



## 83Venture (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Shipped on 6/2, received in Maryland on 6/5. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Just got my blacky. Man oh man, this baby will never slip in my grip. Beautiful job, Charlie and HAT ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Just in time for the trip. I'll carry it on board the plane in my pocket. 

Britt


----------



## Catdaddy (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Dang! I paid on the 12th too! I am leaving town Monday for the week! DANG!!!!!!


----------



## keithhr (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I originally posted on the BBH thread that I wanted both the BBH and the BH as well, I need the BH because I need it very much, try and figure that out.


----------



## kitelights (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Made it to VA today. It'll be dark in about an hour...................


----------



## kj (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

The VIP arrived in Japan today! Hawaii is nearer than I thought /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Great light indeed. Anyway, I'm also doing the runtime test now...


----------



## acusifu (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie, thanks again on the great light ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

this light is to cool im floored i use it on low and it has plenty of light on low o i do sneak it on high when i want to blind people lol medium is awesume to and what is very cool it looks awesume i find my self looking at it like a fancy jewel now i have a baby pin and vip in my pocket


----------



## CiTY (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I checked my mail box today at 12, and then went to a birthday party, now I get back and read this thread to see people getting things in the mail. I just went out to check again just in case my mailman came late, and WHAT DO YOU KNOW... It late and dark here, and I'm going to my back yard to check it out!


----------



## mst3k (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Perhaps Monday for me! Glad everyone is loving their lights. Can't wait..............Oh wait a minute....sure I can!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Mine arrived in Central California today. It's quite Cool. 


My wife doesn't quite see the reason for the excitement, but then again she's seen 160 lumen lights. She was properly impressed by the multi level outout. The side by side comparison with the ARC LSH-P evoked a smile and the remark "Brighter and whiter too???" 

Daniel


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Heh heh...

Good news, another batch (although smaller at about 25-30 units) should be ready to go out first thing Monday.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Very nice Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Maybe you have one for a French man /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
When I see the happiness of the other, I can't wait /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Today it's a great International day in memory of the Normandy landings /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

damn i have to wonder why I did not get mine I paid on the 4th... I am on a very bad luck streek! When I get my VIP I will have to trash it, I mean some people just gotta pay the price. I'll make sure it goes for a just cause though, perhpas against my new ex-g/fs car? What a review that wouold make!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Frenchy yours already went out! But I took a risk in the shipping method, although it was a well calculated one...


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Wowwwwwwwwwww /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I think I'll take one vacation week to wait every days my postman /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

As I know me, I think everybody will know when I'll receive it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I am like a baby who waits for the feeding-bottle /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Justintox, if you paid on the 4th please PM or e-mail me with yo' reel name so I can sort it out. Even the guys on the East Coast have begun getting theirs and you're in CA...


----------



## Likebright (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif
June 5th, 2004 VIP arrives here in Arkansas.
Fine, Fine, piece of work Charlie and crew. 
Really bright and feels good in the hand.
Now I must accessorize.
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## mst3k (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Don't worry Justinox. I payed on the 3rd. I live in Los Angeles and I didn't get mine yet either. Its probably just the mail. Hopefully. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## keithhr (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I've ordered 2(BBH) and I will order 1 (BH) when avilable and since I have 1 (aluminum protype) and 1 (black HA III) I will be all set with the 3 ripoffs that I have just purchased to carry them in, who wants to edc something else?


----------



## Radagast (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

keithhr, which ripoffs pouch works?


----------



## keithhr (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

CO-30 for flashlight only, and the CO-75 for flashlight and juice leatherman with small pouch in back. The ripoffs seem to be a really good value.
The models are listed here: http://www.ripoffs.com/flashtable.htm

this is where I purchased mine with super fast shipping, highly recommended:

http://search.store.yahoo.com/cgi-bin/nsearch?query=ripoffs&first=30&only=0&categ=all&catalog=cinemasupplies


----------



## Stainless (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

keith:
I was just gonna ask about holsters - maybe even start a seperate thread?
The CO-30 - is it a web loop or a metal spring clip on the back?


----------



## Radagast (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Thanks keithhr. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*Stainless said:*
keith:
I was just gonna ask about holsters - maybe even start a seperate thread?
The CO-30 - is it a web loop or a metal spring clip on the back? 

[/ QUOTE ]

You can choose either style - http://www.holster-depot.com/shoppro/tools6.html


----------



## H00D (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Make sure theres a BH for H00D!!!

you will email the request for PP?


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie:
Thanks for the update. I don't like contributing to the no doubt omnipresent noise , but I get as excited and impatient as the rest...


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

3/12 payment...in Philly, still waiting...

you guys is so lucky

EDIT::: SO AM I!!! woo hoo...cant wait til dark!!!


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*

The CO-30 - is it a web loop or a metal spring clip on the back? 

[/ QUOTE ]

You can choose either style - http://www.holster-depot.com/shoppro/tools6.html 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cool - thanks a bunch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## d'mo (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Got mine today! Holy Cow Charlie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Elnath (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

We'll mine made it to New England.

Fantastic work Charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now I just have to wait for a BH......


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

going to be many happy people in the next few days and weeks to come.there so darn bright,i now edc my baby pin and my vip dont want the baby pin to get jelous /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie did you get my email? I'm still hoping it will come today but I don't know if you got my email.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I have been informed that I have a package from Hawaii waiting for me at home! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

I think I'll have to leave early!

CHARLIE... I hope I sent an e-mail with my request for a BH way back when. I'm pretty sure I asked for anything I could get in the way of accessories.

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK as well as all the people who've helped bring this to life.


----------



## mst3k (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Yeee haaa I've been too busy playing but today I got my VIP and my Reflector add-on. I have already paypalled for the BBH and am just waiting to hear when to do the same for the the BH. This little guy rocks! The only lite I have at work to compare it to is my Surefire E1e/w a Kl1 head on it. There is simply no comparison. The Vip simply kicks ***!
Thanks Charlie and Hat! Awesome light. I have a big pitch black sound stage here to play in and it ain't pitch black when this puppy is on!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

No time t write today, watching my kid (she's on break between school and summer - Fun!) but *Justintoxicated just post your name somewhere where I can see it, maybe in PM -- because I have received No e-mail from you yet...*


----------



## keithhr (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

http://store.yahoo.com/cinemasupplies/index.html is where I purcchased my ripoffs at a really good price. All have metal spring backed holders and shipping was really quick and at a good price. I purchased the single C-30 and double C0-75 for much less than the holster depot was selling them for.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie, I recieved my VIP today, The switch is a bit dinged up and missing some anodizing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I don't think i will need this flashlight anymore anyways, life is to depressing to even turn it on.


----------



## acusifu (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Justintoxicated, I will take it off your hands. I hope all else will improve. Just PM me.


----------



## DumboRAT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

*Definitely would like to be added to the BH list if still possible.* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I originally expressed interest in the BH on 03/29/04 in the BBH thread, but am not certain if I requested the BH with my VIP order ( which was itself late! Duh! I know I'm stupid! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif ). 

Thanks again to Charlie and the HAT for working so hard on the VIPs!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I believe im at the beginning of the BH list someplace I still want it assuming I can find something to live for. The light is NOT for sale so please do not PM me about it. It is by far my favorite flashlight. I'm very ready to sell everything else. Especialy after the chop reflector. Will Sharpie work to color in the scuff on the switch?

It was worth the long wait and I NEVER ment to say it wasen't this is just the hardest time in my life right now that I have ever faced, the VIP is the poop. It's going to take ALOT more than a flashlight to cheer me up.

The BH is suddenly much more appealing than the BBH, mainly because I lost my Job, G/F, Friends etc and I have poop for $. It is a very good thing I paid for the VIP back in march and a very Bad thing that everyone needs to confirm and get $ for orders right now.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

hang in there just tomorow is a new day and we never know .what is in store for us.youre in my prayers


----------



## beamer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hey Charlie,

Please add me to the BH list.Mahalo.


----------



## .308 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hi Charlie,
Please add me to the BH list as well.
Thanks.
Chris


----------



## MikeF (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie,
I originally requested two VIP's, one standard, and one with BH back in January before it was decided that we could only order one VIP. So I don't know if that qualifies me as being prescient enough to be on the BH list? Do you want me to forward a copy of the e-mail to you? Thank You!! I am hoping I am on the BH list.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

MikeF, I gotcha covered on the BH.


----------



## kfasold (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Mine showed up yesterday in New Orleans!!!!

Thanks to Mr. B. & the krewe...

kf


----------



## daz (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Got mine today and what a light.Charlie your lights are always top notch but the VIP is your greatest creation.Many thanks for this superb light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## bricksie (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I would also like a BH, but I was under the impression that we were to express our desire for one in the BBH thread, not in the VIP paypal message - I hope that I can get one.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

got it!
and there was a little reflector installed, no Fraen!
Cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif !
bernhard


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif Hey you german, you've got it before me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 
I don't understand why, because Germany is more far from farwest than France /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Glad to you all who received your VIP. I have to wait maybe one more day to see if what you say is true /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## MikeF (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Thank You Charlie!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Pascal, I am faster, paid earlier ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... and I have to admit that I like it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
yours will arrive in time !
bernhard


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Anybody missing theirs? I got an extra...hard to make out the addressee because of a tear on the label.

Looks like the last name ends in ...illard ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

lol BC0311 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## H00D (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Charlie - Do you have me covered on the BH too ?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

H00D, it really looks like there will be enough to go around. I wouldn't worry about it, but I will not be taking BulkHead orders until I get an update on their production schedule (yes, they're being machined right now), should know by the end of the week.

In the meantime I will take some beamshot pics of the BulkHead against the IMS 17mm reflector. You will all be pleasantly surprised.

*UPDATE 6-8-04: as of today VIPs paid through approximately mid-March have been shipped out. Need to finish up the rest of them and also get more shipping boxes. Will also open up the BulkHead ordering soon, need to contact the original BulkHead requesters first and see how many we will have available after that. Stay tuned...*


----------



## PeterB (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Where can I request a BulkHead? I have only seen the BBH threads. I hope it is not buried in this huge thread!

Per default I have interest in all accessories /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'll be starting a BulkHead thread in B/S/T in a week or so. I've already contacted those who requested one in their original VIP sign-up messages, so I'll have to honor their requests first although I feel there will still be enough to go around afterwards.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

My PayPal is ready and rearing to go, Charlie!

My VIP really kicks butt now, but I'm really chomping at the bit for the BH.


----------



## ledlurker (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I am in for Qty (1) BH.

I posted interest a while back but can no longer remember the time frame or thread. I have no problem waiting for a while. My VIP is currently at the Saddle Shop getting a holster made for it and my new Fischer knife, so I have a couple of weeks without my VIP


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Not to whet your appetites or anything guys, but in the interest of (flashlight) science I took some beamshots of the BH vs. the IMS 17mm reflector HERE.

Once I get some responses from the original BH guys I'll start a B/S/T post for the remaining BHs. Again, there really should be enough to go around as I don't expect Everybody will get Every accessory...I don't _expect_ it, anyway... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*Beretta1526 said:*
My PayPal is ready and rearing to go, Charlie!

My VIP really kicks butt now, but I'm really chomping at the bit for the BH. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same here! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif

Quote - UPDATE 6-8-04: as of today VIPs paid through approximately mid-March have been shipped out. - unquote

Aw man, I only paid for mine on 27/04 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## scrappy (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Am I in for a BH. I think so, but if not I can wait till the B/S/T...????


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif [ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
Anybody missing theirs? I got an extra...hard to make out the addressee because of a tear on the label.

Looks like the last name ends in ...illard ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hehe, no problem Britt, send me the non anodized one, and I won't say it to somebody /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
got it!
and there was a little reflector installed, no Fraen!
Cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif !
bernhard 

[/ QUOTE ]

I noticed this in mine too! At first I thought that I was seeing things (need more sleep), but nope, it's a reflector. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Hey, as long as the thing lights up brightly--and it does, wow!--I'm happy.

I wonder how many people got reflectors in theirs? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Got mine today, great light Charlie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

Mine had a Fraen optic, no reflector, but since I had a boatload of the SO17XAs sitting around, I grabbed one, cut a notch to go over the grounding screw and voila! My first VIP mod.

Much improved beam with no square shape! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Pile or face. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif
Reflector or Fraen. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
That is the question. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
I am waiting and will let you know as soon as I'll receive it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## HandMeLite (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Mr. Bulk,
I would like a BH, but will be out of town next week. I don't want to miss out when the thread starts up. I think the demand will be pretty high and from what I have seen before, some will order multiples. I won't be able to check on this until Sunday. I am concerned that that will be too late. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Jim


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

i like the fraeon seems to have more throw .i got both but there both very good


----------



## G Pilot (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I was one of the kids on the original SBP left over list..I didn't get an email concerning the BH?


----------



## 83Venture (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Me either. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I can't wait to get my VIP.


----------



## Phil_B (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I've a feeling I asked for a BH early on Charlie,and was also on the SBP list like G Pilot.
This is the one thing I'd REALLY like for the VIP,but don't want to miss out.
What about starting a fast lane for moaning buggers? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## G Pilot (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I judt kinda thought we were "grandfathered" into this one. I don't beleive I was made aware of the BH when ordering? Maybe I'm wrong /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## BeagleLight (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'm another SBP refugee and also did not receive an email from Mr. Bulk re: BH interest...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

The SBP list was grandfathered onto the VIP list for the flashlight itself. When I showed pictures of and wrote about the original BulkHead (which was not this iteration anyway, but in fact a modified Carley two-inch reflector) some of you did write me about getting one, and those messages plus the original VIP sign up e-mails asking for the BHs are the "originals" I refer to.

However, when I went over the list of those original requesters there were really only about two to three dozen people total, all of whom I have already contacted last night with about half of them replying today. I will wait until we reach the weekend and then put up the B/S/T prepay thread for the rest of the BH units.

Bear in mind that there are two hundred BulkHeads coming, so if all of them sell out it would surprise me greatly.

Very greatly.

In fact so greatly that I would likely make more of them anyway, so as I said previously there will likely be enough to go around. In fact I have visions of myself hawking the remaining BHs later by spamming those VIP owners who do not visit CPF very often - yet another factor to consider.

Finally, there will be no build time involved in these so whether you get in early or late would not matter, as all BHs would be shipped out over a period of just a few days.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Well if it's any consolation, I didn't get a note about the BH and I _definately_ want one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

_*edit:*_ er... I mean two.


----------



## cue003 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Thanks for the info Charlie. Looking forward to the B/S/T thread for these BHs. 

Curtis


----------



## G Pilot (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Allright, go ahead and spam me all you like Charlie! I have to work the whole weekend. Berretta, would you mind picking up an extra for me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Telegram from France

--- A VIP arrived today --stop-- in France --stop--reflector installed--stop--awesome throw--stop--nice black finish--stop--more details coming soon--stop--new owner away from CPF until saturday--stop--Many thanks to Charlie and the HAT--stop--very happy and amaze--stop-- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif--stop

FrenchyLed


----------



## acusifu (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

That was cool---stop !


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Frenchy - good news to hear indeed. Looks like my shipping gamble paid off.

To all - will be putting up the BH preorder pretty soon after this...


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'm GIDDY with excitement... PayPal at the ready!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

It's up! At Modder's B/S/T...


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I got my VIP today too, thanks Charlie and HAT!!!
however, my fraen has a defect in it....a little cloud...does anyone have an extra one to sell me?
But other than that this light rocks!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif


----------



## Roy (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Take your Fraen out and clean it......got rid of my smuges that way.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

The Fraen (or the UCL lens over it) may have smudges or dust; we did all we could to keep it clean but with the speed of the HAT operation as well as Hawaii's pollen-y, dusty climate (and I live right over the edge of a heavily wooded ravine) absolute "clean room" conditions could not be well maintained.

Not an excuse I know, and I do apologize. Steve, say the word and I could send you another, but once you see what the IMS 17mm reflector is like you will not go back, as many have already that for the stock head it is the best way to go.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Mine _looked_ like it was done in a clean room.

It was quite tidy.This is by far the brightest single cell light I own. I would say it was the nicest looking if I didn't have this:


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

All right all right Motty, the *pocket clip* is next...! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*stephenanderson2 said:*
I got my VIP today too, thanks Charlie and HAT!!!
however, my fraen has a defect in it....a little cloud...does anyone have an extra one to sell me?
But other than that this light rocks!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Get the reflector, you will never want to use the Fraen again anyways. I poped in my reflector and I have not wanted to change back...


----------



## sebast (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I received mine today, with a reflector /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif I love my VIP!
What can i say except add huge cheers to Charlie and all folks having contributed to built this masterpiece!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
Now, can't wait accessories...
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hello Sebast /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

How many VIP there is in France ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
With yours, I count two for now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## sebast (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hi Pascal /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I don't know, maybe we are only two proud french VIP-owners!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 
Me too i'm very happy to have it before to go on July vacation and if you see a white beam with several brighness above Corsica,it will be me and my VIP!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## scrappy (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

What a day...

I just got my VIP. LOVE IT. Awesome light, beautifully done, AND on the same day I just got my Super Baby Pin I got from B/S/T. WOW its a Mr. Bulk day here in connecticut.... AWESOME... Thanks HAT and Mr. Bulk great designs, great work, great lights. I am so damn happy right now

Rich


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Ummm, I cleaned it, and I guess the cloud is not causing the distortion. The lens makes the beam kinda square... So, thanks Mr. Bulk! I'll just wait for the BH!


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... stephenanderson2 ... the Fraen LP always makes the beam square ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard


----------



## Francois1 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hi Pascal,

there will be at least three vip's in France: I should receive mine very soon. Did you ask for the reflector or is it a kind of lottery ? I hope I'll get one too.

Francois.


----------



## sebast (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

For me, it was a lottery, i don't ask anything, and the reflector is better than Fraen!


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

For me it is like Sebast said for the reflector /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Sebast, I doubt I can see the light of your VIP, because I would be in Bretagne, but if you look at North-west direction, you could see mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Illuminated (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hi Charlie,

ViIP arrived today (unexpectedly) and I must say ~ it's a work of art!

Many thanks to you and the HAT team!

John

[EDIT] - I need another ULC, though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif , should I just contact Chris? Mine has a large chip from the edge.]


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Illum, sorry to hear about this - is the chip on the UCL visible when in place inside the head? I did not send any VIPs out like that so it might have been during shipping. BTW for your information the UCLs were custom ordered from Flashlightlens and cut for this particular project (whether they were found to fit other lights and are now a part of Chris' standard inventory is unknown to me) and none of the edges were smooth to begin with.


----------



## Illuminated (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hi Charlie,

Chip is visible with bezel installed, and in periphery of corona. I don't have a problem buying another lens - it probably happened during shipping and I wouldn't expect you to cover the cost of replacement. The VIP is absolutely beautiful - and I'm very pleased with it. I just wanted to know whether to buy another from you or Chris.

BTW - After showing it to the wife - she said "kinda small, isn't it?" (wink-wink-nudge-nudge, say no more!)

Thanks - John


----------



## bryguy42 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Just got my VIP!

It is AWESOME!!

The whitest luxeon I've seen...

The knurling is perfect for gripping.

But mine doesn't have the "extra low" setting...(not that I care... this is how it's supposed to be anyhow...)

I immediately put in Chops reflector, and PRESTO, CHANGO, instant perfect beam!!!

Charlie, please don't make anything better... because I took a vow to never spend more than $100.00 on a flashlight again... 

When you stand it on the kings crown it looks like one of those 1950's movies Moon Rockets ready for blast-off... LOL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

VERY PLEASED in Maryland!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

im still adicted to mine.it amazes me everytime i turn it on


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Hey folks, sorry for my ignorance, but how does the reflector improve on the Fraen's beam other than to make it round rather than square? My impression is that both give a big hotspot without much sidespill, and from what I've seen the Fraen is actually longer-throwing. So although this is NOT intended as a criticism in any way... why do y'all like the reflector so much more than the Fraen? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

BTW, I'm pleased as punch with my VIP and hope to publish a comparison with various other custom "tiny" LED lights soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## LitFuse (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

The reflector yields much more spill light. The Fraen is all hotspot.


Peter


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

yo, ditto, and the reflector has a perfect beam. 
it is thus much more useable since it can be used for close-up and medium distances and covers a bigger area ... forget the Fraen!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard


----------



## geepondy (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

*If this question has been asked already in this or one of the other long related threads, then I apologize...* 

I received my reflector today from flashlightlens. I notice how easily the lens falls out when the head is removed. With the reflector in place, how waterproof is the head? I don't need it to pass Craig's toilet test, but would it survive a rain storm? Should I put in a o ring between the top of the head and lens and if so, which one and where do I get one? Can you get them at Home Depot, etc?


----------



## LitFuse (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*geepondy said:*
I received my reflector today from flashlightlens. I notice how easily the lens falls out when the head is removed. With the reflector in place, how waterproof is the head? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I noticed this too, my UCL ended up in pieces on my tiled floor. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

I put a Lexan lens from an Arc LS in for the time being, but the head no longer screws on fully. I'm not sure if this is a consequence of the reflector, the different (thicker?) Lexan lens, or a combination of both. It has me wondering about the water proofness also. 


Peter


----------



## Zvi (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Got my VIP today /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif U rock Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif USL, reflector, all the good stuff. Pix later.


----------



## bryguy42 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

geepondy said:
I received my reflector today from flashlightlens. I notice how easily the lens falls out when the head is removed. With the reflector in place, how waterproof is the head? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I noticed this too, my UCL ended up in pieces on my tiled floor. 

I put a Lexan lens from an Arc LS in for the time being, but the head no longer screws on fully. I'm not sure if this is a consequence of the reflector, the different (thicker?) Lexan lens, or a combination of both. It has me wondering about the water proofness also. 


Peter 








Chop's reflector came with a small O-ring that is "tooth-picked" down to hold the reflector in place...

IIRC the vip already survived a "toilet" test... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Look closely - there already _IS_ an o-ring at the top of the head, just inside the machined lip upon which the lens rests. The lens actually rests on this o-ring and does not press against the metal. As you screw the head down the lens is pushed against the lens by the optic (Fraen or IMS 17mm), compressing the o-ring between the lens and the machined lip of the head, thereby creating the seal. The o-ring is not easy to see as it sits halfway inside a _recessed groove_ around the inside of the head just below the top lip.

The engineering effort in this thing was crazily time consuming, but worth it in the end, I hope...


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

this light rocks i use it on low a lot it has lots a light on low.and perfect white beam o and i must ask do you realy put it in a toilet?why in the world would ya do that lol.


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Thank you kindly on the reflector vs. Fraen info, folks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I've got some reflectors on the way. It's gonna be tough choosing between them! Perfect beam for shorter distances or that pure white Fraen light cannon of a beam... hmm... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## LitFuse (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I saw the stealth o-ring in the head, I was concerned about leakage from the other end. The head no longer fully screws down onto the body. Apparently this is because the Lexan lens is thicker, not because of the reflector. I just put the Fraen back in and it doesn't fully seat with it either. No biggie, I have a replacement UCL on the way.

I really love this light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Peter


----------



## Radagast (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Still lovin my VIP! I got my Ripoffs pouch today so I can start taking it to work now. The pouch seems al ittle long, I hope it fits the AA body. It's weird how at work I can use a pouch no problem but on my own time it's not comfortable. Today I was wearing my Old Navy carpenter shorts and noticed the coin pocket on the right is really deep. I was able to carry the VIP very comfortably. I need to find agood tailor to add a VIP pocket to all my pants /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif. I wonder how much that would cost? Or maybee.....MR.Bulk brand pants and shorts with a special VIP pocket!!! Charlie can you and the HAT team sew? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

Anyway, I put some LDF film over the lens. I did it on my arc4 too. I much prefer an even transition between hotspot and spill. Here's something though: with the Fraen, the ldf gets rid of the squareness. It's a pretty nice looking beam. Now I'm in a dilemma as to which I prefer, reflector or Fraen.


----------



## Vifam (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Received my VIP today. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif It is the best. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Many thanks to Charlie and HAT for all the hard work. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

i have so many people to thank for my vip.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

So, I'm checking my mail today, expecting a Nuwai light courtesy Bugout Gear, but get my VIP instead.

I was not expecting to see it until later in the month.

Wow. Thanks to Charlie and the HAT!


----------



## flashlight (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*LitFuse said:*
I saw the stealth o-ring in the head, I was concerned about leakage from the other end. The head no longer fully screws down onto the body. Apparently this is because the Lexan lens is thicker, not because of the reflector. I just put the Fraen back in and it doesn't fully seat with it either. No biggie, I have a replacement UCL on the way.

I really love this light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Peter 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Peter,

What size UCL will fit the VIP?

Thanks,
Cyril


----------



## LitFuse (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*

Hi Peter,

What size UCL will fit the VIP?

Thanks,
Cyril 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cyril- 19.8mm, same as the Arc LS. FYI, the VIP comes with a UCL "stock". 

Peter


----------



## Phil_B (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Two points to make.
1,I voted for the VIP to be knurl free,and find myself eating my vote as it really offers grip like no other light I have.
2,I have a pouch left over from the OLD Inova 5,not the new elastic crappy thing,the velcro one.I tried the VIP in there and wow,sweet fit. Throw your old inovas out and use the pouch!(er...throw them my way eh?) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bricksie (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I'm still waiting for mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif. It should have gone out early last week since I paid March 13. I hope it's here on Monday... I can't wait much longer. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Bricksie, yours left me on the 8th.

Things are winding down for me here so if your light is already in transit I will now be able to provide the date it was shipped, like I just did for Bricksie above. But usually by the time I get around to answering my e-mails/PMs the package is on your doorstep already.

As for the remainder of the Listees I anticipate getting the REST OF THE VIPS completed and shipped by the end of this week...


----------



## Phil_B (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## bricksie (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Thanks Charlie,
I shouldn't have to wait too much longer...


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

A note on 'sharing' your new VIP.


I like my VIP. Really. A lot. Others have not been as enthused. Why? It's all in the presentation.

Wrong: Middle of the day, not a cloud in the sky. Your BIL (brother in law) spies the VIP as you mindelssly carress it. "Which one is that?" he asks. "It's my new $170 VIP that I've been waiting for since christmas." you say as you shine it on the wall where it's visible even in the glare of the noon day sun. "That's nice" he says as he returns to admiring the flowers you planted last week. 

Right: The moon has just gone down. The summer evening is calm, the yard dimly visible beyond the feeble light on the porch. SHMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) asks innocently "What was that you got in the box today?" as she sipps her iced tea. "Oh, just a light" you say, turning the little knob as you slip it from a pocket. You hand it to her, your smile lost in the shadows. 

She notes the interesting tail cap, then pushes the button. She's not impressed, but smiles as she politely hands it back. That's when you twist the switch to high. "What's that?" you urgently whisper as you cast a glance into the trees overhead. You thumb the switch. The tree appears out of the shadows, every green leaf beautifully illuminated.

"Oh", you say "there's nothing there". 

The look on her face tells you she IS impressed. It's all in the presentation.


Other times and places to refrain: The flashlight aisle of the hardware store lit with a bazillion watts of florescents. In line at the airport security scanner. As the cop is deciding NOT to write you a ticket. When a fellow flashaholic is showing his 2 million candle power HID.


Daniel


----------



## KingSmono (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Nicely done. Excellent points about how to unveil the VIP. I'll have to keep em in mind when i finally get mine... 

Paid on March 25th. I guess that puts me at the end of the line?


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

i'm at the end of the line to smono, looks like charlie will be sending two lights to orlando at the same time.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*LitFuse said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*

Hi Peter,

What size UCL will fit the VIP?

Thanks,
Cyril 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cyril- 19.8mm, same as the Arc LS. FYI, the VIP comes with a UCL "stock". 

Peter 

[/ QUOTE ]

Peter, thanks, Duh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif. Er, but quote - 
Illum, sorry to hear about this - is the chip on the UCL visible when in place inside the head? I did not send any VIPs out like that so it might have been during shipping. BTW for your information the UCLs were custom ordered from Flashlightlens and cut for this particular project (whether they were found to fit other lights and are now a part of Chris' standard inventory is unknown to me) and none of the edges were smooth to begin with. 

-------------------- unquote

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif or have I missed something again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*KingSmono said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Nicely done. Excellent points about how to unveil the VIP. I'll have to keep em in mind when i finally get mine... 

Paid on March 25th. I guess that puts me at the end of the line? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nah, I paid for mine on 27th April! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif but no worries Charlie says the remaining lot should ship out very soon, yay! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

how many lumens would you guess this light is.im guessing 70 .this thing almsot lights up my hole back yard and its a prety big yard.it amazes me


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

KingsMono, although I do recall shipping things to FLA, I would need your name to tell you if it is indeed already on its way...

Hi flashlight, what is your exact question...?


----------



## KingSmono (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

PM sent Charlie. Thanks!!


----------



## flashlight (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Got mine today! Unbelievable! Really didn't expect it so soon! Thank you MR_Bulk! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Had a little nick on the switch but I can live with that & easily covered up. Came with reflector onboard giving a smooth bright hotspot & wider spill. Lovely. Fraen & write-up signed by the Man himself also included. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Oh, I was just wondering about Litfuse getting a replacement UCL for the VIP when I thought you said you had them custom-ordered from flashlighlens.com. So if anyone ever needed a spare UCL for the VIP, would the regular 19.8mm one from there work or not?


----------



## bwaites (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Presenting: The VIP...deleted!*

Received mine this morning, easily the best engineered and built light I own, including my Surefire A2!

Perfect anodizing on mine. Threading is buttersmooth!

Can't wait until tonight!!

Bill


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
how many lumens would you guess this light is.im guessing 70 .this thing almsot lights up my hole back yard and its a prety big yard.it amazes me 

[/ QUOTE ]

Raggie, I measured mine to be almost 60 lumens (I seem to recall 59 lumens) using my integrating kitty litter box. That compares to (again, from memory) 72 lumens on my Surefire L4 using the same setup. Of course, the luxeon lottery may mean that someone else has a much brighter one. It's definitely the brightest 1 cell light I have.

Daniel


----------



## geek (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

I've been having the *worst* day today at work. Big things going wrong all over, users freaking out, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria. Passing by, I checked my mailslot... what's that? A box? Could it be..? YES! My VIP! Calloo, callay! My day is WAY better now!

My HAT is off to MrBulk and the VIP team. Seriously enough, this is one of the nicest things I own now... the design and execution are both fantastic. The adonizing is beautiful and all but flawless. Initial testing reveals it's all kinds of bright. I eagerly await the night (damn you, sunlight!) to really check it out.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

[ QUOTE ]
*gadget_lover said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
how many lumens would you guess this light is.im guessing 70 .this thing almsot lights up my hole back yard and its a prety big yard.it amazes me 

[/ QUOTE ]

Raggie, I measured mine to be almost 60 lumens (I seem to recall 59 lumens) using my integrating kitty litter box. That compares to (again, from memory) 72 lumens on my Surefire L4 using the same setup. Of course, the luxeon lottery may mean that someone else has a much brighter one. It's definitely the brightest 1 cell light I have.

Daniel 

[/ QUOTE ] mr bulk rocks cause the l4 is 5 watts this light is way better then l4 to me specaily beam color


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: VIP Super Build Sunday*

Everyone I have shown my VIP to thinks it's VERY cool, We were outside playing a few card games of asshole while I was drinking myself into an oblivion. The cards were a bit hard to read and the VIP on low took care of that really fast. Anytime someone asked I'd just monentarily press the VIP on on low. They were like damn thats bright what kinda bulb is that? haha. Everyone was very impressed untill I told them the cost when they asked, then they all probably jsut thought I was stupid and insaine (not flashaholics themselves) which I may very well be. Can't wait to get the BH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Radagast (Jun 14, 2004)

*VIP Pouch*

Does anyone know what Ripoffs pouch is about 1.5 to 2 inches shorter than the CO-30? My PM6 fits beautifully in it, but for the VIP it's way too big. With the twisty the VIP will completely disappear in the co-30 pocket. I'd prefer it to stick out a little and then have the flap hold it in. Whats betewwn the CO-30 and CO-137?


----------



## zlast1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Oh yeah*

Thanks Charlie.
Got mine today. (Just in time too..we deploy this week).
I put a #1 Bushwacker tipoff red filter on it. I guess my A2 will be my backup light now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Well, I got mine today. A big surprise, especially after a couple of trying days doing things for family. It is just "nice","nice". Greatest platform for a Kroll I have ever seen. Showed it to my daughter, Carolyn, have several daughters, and she is just so impressed. I have not done my "integrated sphere bathroom test" with my LM631 yet, and you know, I may never do it, I am so pleased with this lights performance. I know that the 2AA body will really give life to the "high" mode, so I am not going to mess with this "position" too much, for now. My "HAT" is off to Mr. Bulk (Charlie) and his associates. I will probably rave more later.

Bill


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Bullzeyebill said:

[ QUOTE ]
"I know that the 2AA body will really give life to the "high" mode..."

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Bill and Thanks all - y'know this is really not the time to mention it (but since I let the cat out of the bag already with this dumb statement) but there is actually ANOTHER, mre POWERFUL version of the VIP circuit that puts out an additional 30-35% more amperage, again from 3V, but in tests it completely flattened the 3V CR123 so we went with the current design.

BUT ANYWAY -- this super-powered converter will run just fine on two nimh AAs and still provide the same Medium and Low levels, just retina ravishing brightness on High.

I am wondering if I should go with a second run of PowerPacks only with these converters inside (it would screw onto the stock head/BH/BBH on one end and onto the AA battery tube on the other end, same as the present VIP) but of course you MUST use it with ONLY the AA tube and ONLY with rechargeable AAs because alkalines (or a CR123 in the "stock" VIP tube) would immediately wilt under all that draw.

I really don't want to do another run (even of just the PowerPacks since wiring everything up and installing the dimmer switch was the major part of the VIP's construction, and as usual I'm moving on to bigger and better things) but if there is enough interest perhaps some time later this summer it could be made to happen. Of course this means you would absolutely HAVE to get an AA tube now though...yup, knew I shouldn't have mentioned this...sheesh.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Super powered converter? Using 2AA body. Hmmmm. Would sort of fit into a thought I had within the last hour or so. Would really make use of those NiMH's in 2AA body. Would run time be sort of ok?

Bill

Actually about 6:27 tonight. I was thinking about doing something with the 2AA body when I get it. Charlie must read minds.

Bill


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Perhaps if you kitted the powerpack and let people know the joys of 30-gauge teflon-jacketed wire for themselves /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## keithhr (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Charlie, thanks a lot, the one extra for the vip I thought I would be able to pass on, and you come up with this new tidbit of info, so it looks like I'll have to have a double aa body as well, just in case.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

keithr, you'll probably need the extra length/mass of the 2AA tube for the increased "warmth" all that additional power will generate anyway... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Klaus (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Hmmh - the ULTRA-VIP convertor might work fine with those R123s too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Klaus


----------



## FlIrishman (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Ok, so how and when can we order this new AA Whomp Basher and circut and light and switch package?? 

What circuit is it using??

I thougt the VIP had a VIP-LOGO on it??

George
Melbourne, Florida


----------



## sebast (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Very interested in a Powerpack for the AA body!!


----------



## 83Venture (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Ready for the AA body and new converter, It would save me time and effort if I just added Charlie to my checking account so he could just direct draw whenever he comes up with somthing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Yeah, I'm considering giving Charlie power of attourney.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

I am interested in a couple of these as well Charlie. Paypal is ready.

Would the rechargeable 123 work with the Super VIP? or still 3V but more mah needed?

Curtis.


----------



## CiTY (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

I would mate the VIP rev2 head with the 2AA along with BBH to make a nice light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Cue,

NO R123's for this one either. still 3V, just needs more stamina.

Maybe those Lithium 1.5v AA's would be nice. They are just so expen$ive.


----------



## phoneguy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Charlie... VIP arrived yesterday!!!!!!!!! TOO COOL. Much lighter than I expected.Machining is unreal.Anodizing is near flawless(no flaking on switch!)Mine arrived with reflector installed and will likely stay that way.This light is unbelievable in every way.Throw is awesome,swithching is smooth,knurling is well done...the only thing i will have to get used to is the bluish color tint but it is VERY bright so I will adjust.Charlie you and all of the HAT team ROCK!Cant wait to see what you do next.
Thanks
Bryan


----------



## scrappy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

I'm sorry, couldn't get an answer reading through this thread. Does anyone sell extra UCL's for the VIP, as mine now lies in two pieces on my desk... I emailed flashlightlens but haven't heard back yet?

Thanks
Rich


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

i belive the place ya emailed will or does.iam thinking thats where the ones came from


----------



## cue003 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

scrappy, 

flashlightlens.com is the correct place. It is the same size UCL that is used for the Arc4+. I believe 22.8 is the size if I remember correctly. They are $7 a piece.

Hope this helps.

Curtis


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Are you sure about this. I beleive the UCL lens for the Arc4 and Longbow are that same. Assuming that's the case, mine was to big to fit into the VIP.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Thanks alot for the help guys. Flashlightlens sells the ones made for the VIP. They are 19.8, the same size as the ARC LS but I think the thickness is different....

Rich


----------



## Radagast (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

If you guys are going to be ordering from flashlightlens anyway consider getting a UCL lens with ldf film. It makes the fraen beam really soft and even without the squareness. Anyway, it's 10 bucks with the film.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

[ QUOTE ]
*Radagast said:*
If you guys are going to be ordering from flashlightlens anyway consider getting a UCL lens with ldf film. It makes the fraen beam really soft and even without the squareness. Anyway, it's 10 bucks with the film. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The "squareness" that you're referring to is the result of the optics used (Fraen optics). It's not from the lens. UCL with LDF will certainly take out the artifacts, however it's not generally needed on an LED light that uses a reflector. It you were to replace your UCL-LDF lens with a staight UCL only lens, you still won't see the "squareness". All the LDF does on and LED-reflector light is tame the hotspot and widen it a bit.


----------



## Radagast (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

My VIP already came with a UCL and Fraen and the beam was square. With the ldf and Fraen it's round without artifacts. It's quite nice and for me it's needed. It's my favorite so far. I like the big hotspot even if spill is sacrificed. Indoors the light bouncing off the wall is of more value than spill to me, anyway.

With the reflector, the ldf smooths out the beam and it is not such a hard contrast between hotspot and spill.


----------



## jdb2 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Powerpack*

Yes, Charlie, count me in for the Powerpack, and let me know when to send the money....Sounds great, as long as I can hide it from my wife for a while.

Jay


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

[ QUOTE ]
*Radagast said:*
My VIP already came with a UCL and Fraen and the beam was square. With the ldf and Fraen it's round without artifacts. It's quite nice and for me it's needed. It's my favorite so far. I like the big hotspot even if spill is sacrificed. Indoors the light bouncing off the wall is of more value than spill to me, anyway.

With the reflector, the ldf smooths out the beam and it is not such a hard contrast between hotspot and spill. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I guess the point I was trying to make is that the square is a result of the optic, not the lens. One could replace the opics with the reflector and get rid of the square.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

i think mine has a powerpack it so insanely bright.i still cant belive how cool this light is


----------



## Radagast (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

TIN, OK.

I ordered a new UCL and it should arrive tomorrow. I'll try to do some comparison beamshots. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Radagast (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Oh well. No UCL today. You all know what the Fraen beam looks like anyway. Here's the Fraen with LDF over the lens:






Don't mind the color of the beam. It's on a tan wall. Just look at the nice shape and even beam. This is from about 6 feet back and the diameter of the beam is around 3 feet.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Hey Rad, that LDF smooths out the Fraen nicely. Wonder if WriteRight would do the same (it's less obstructive but then again may show More of the square hotspot, if that's what you were trying to tone down).


----------



## Francois1 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Hi charlie,
just a few words to tell you that my vip arrived. It is perfect in every aspect: I'm really impressed by the work you have done. I won't let go this one. One more thing: on medium, its is as bright as my arc4+ on level 1 !

Francois.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Hi Francois, glad the French connection shipping is working out for all of you (there are like three or four that went there). Also Germany, the UK, and even - Hungary!


----------



## PeterB (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Hello Charly,

The VIP arrived yesterday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I'm really impressed. The finish is absolutely perfect. The handling is as easy as expected. The color is very white (mine is without blue cast, probably a W0 color bin).
I was also surprised by the low current consumption. I have measured 360mA at medium, but get the same brightness as my R2K modded ARC (also FraenLP) at 480mA LED current. The converter efficiency and the LED are really exceptional.
The high brightness is exactly as bright as my Jets 3W custom arc (which is far brighter than any other 1cell light I have) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

i figered it out when im out shineing my light charlie hired a guy with a spot light to stand behind me and shine it where im shineing .there is no way this light can be this bright i played with it long time last night shineing way up in the huge trees around here.i think there oak


----------



## Alan (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hi Francois, glad the French connection shipping is working out for all of you (there are like three or four that went there). Also Germany, the UK, and even - Hungary! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Charlie,

Just let you know I also recieved it here in Hong Kong. Great light!!!

Alan


----------



## H00D (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Just a word of thanks Charlie, I received mine a couple days ago, perfect in all regards. I thought the low setting might be too low when I first turned it on but it really is just right for late night moving about without waking everyone. Very happy customer here.

Cheers

Stan


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Thank you, thank you, and thank you. It is You guys who made this whole thing possible in the first place.

Hey Alan I was actually _born_ in Hong Kong, so I'm glad to be able to send a little something back!


----------



## naromtap (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Charlie how many VIP's were sent to the UK - do you recall? Just trying to work out what percentage of the population have one!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*

Pat, I am at work but it's around five, I think...


----------

